# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Regime dei minimi

## Contabile

Regime dei minimi SI - Regime dei minimi NO. 
Come scegliere? 
"Giochiamo" qui per avere una prima idea.

----------


## Niccolò

> Regime dei minimi SI - Regime dei minimi NO. 
> Come scegliere? 
> "Giochiamo" qui per avere una prima idea.

  
Io il gioco l'ho provato, mi sembra non consideri l'esenzione IRAP fino a 8000. Per il resto è pratico  :Smile:

----------


## flv

Scusate, ma qualcuno si è posto il problema delle ritenute d'acconto ?!
Non ho ben capito se continuano ad essere operate, oppure funziona come l'ormai ex regime delle attivà marginali ?
Se su euro 30.000 le ritenute sono euro 6.000 è sufficiente un minimo di costi per andare a credito; e il credito come si recupera ?! 
Buon anno a tutti. 
Flavio

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ne è parlato nel forum riservato agli abbonati. 
La ritenuta non verrà applicata. 
ciao   

> Scusate, ma qualcuno si è posto il problema delle ritenute d'acconto ?!
> Non ho ben capito se continuano ad essere operate, oppure funziona come l'ormai ex regime delle attivà marginali ?
> Se su euro 30.000 le ritenute sono euro 6.000 è sufficiente un minimo di costi per andare a credito; e il credito come si recupera ?! 
> Buon anno a tutti. 
> Flavio

----------


## matteo.lupano

Sono libero professionista ed il mio reddito annuo nel 2007 è stato inferiore ai 30.000  richiesti per accedere al regime dei minimi. Tuttavia da dicembre 2007 percepisco anche un assegno di ricerca - esente IRPEF ai sensi dell'art. 4, l. 476/1984 - che, sommato al reddito professionale, mi farà superare, nel 2008, i 30.000 .
Mi chiedo però se l'assegno, essendo esente IRPEF, contribuisca a formare i "ricavi" di cui parla la finanziaria.
Ulteriore domanda: posto che l'assegno mi viene corrisposto da dicembre 2007, quindi come detto mi farà superare la soglia dei 30.000 (ammesso che la faccia superare) solo nel 2008, posso comunque accedere al regime dei minimi per il solo 2008?
Se non ho capito male si verifica solo il reddito dell'anno prima - ovvero il 2007 - e si "decade" dal regime dei minimi con effetto già nell'anno in corso solo se si supera la soglia dei 45.000  (non è il mio caso), altrimenti si rientra nell'ordinario dall'anno seguente (nel mio caso, il 2009). Non mi intendo molto di tributi, quindi vorrei capire se ho capito...  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'&#232; un errore di fondo.
I 30' euro sono riferiti al fatturato  e non al reddito. 
Quindi tutte le tue perplessit&#224; vengono a cadere.   :Smile:    

> Sono libero professionista ed il mio reddito annuo nel 2007 &#232; stato inferiore ai 30.000 € richiesti per accedere al regime dei minimi. Tuttavia da dicembre 2007 percepisco anche un assegno di ricerca - esente IRPEF ai sensi dell'art. 4, l. 476/1984 - che, sommato al reddito professionale, mi far&#224; superare, nel 2008, i 30.000 €.
> Mi chiedo per&#242; se l'assegno, essendo esente IRPEF, contribuisca a formare i "ricavi" di cui parla la finanziaria.
> Ulteriore domanda: posto che l'assegno mi viene corrisposto da dicembre 2007, quindi come detto mi far&#224; superare la soglia dei 30.000 (ammesso che la faccia superare) solo nel 2008, posso comunque accedere al regime dei minimi per il solo 2008?
> Se non ho capito male si verifica solo il reddito dell'anno prima - ovvero il 2007 - e si "decade" dal regime dei minimi con effetto gi&#224; nell'anno in corso solo se si supera la soglia dei 45.000 € (non &#232; il mio caso), altrimenti si rientra nell'ordinario dall'anno seguente (nel mio caso, il 2009). Non mi intendo molto di tributi, quindi vorrei capire se ho capito...

----------


## matteo.lupano

Lo dicevo io che sono ignorante.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Mi permetto un'osservazione di fondo. Quando ho sentito di questa novità mi si sono subito drizzate le orecchie. La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è:
- io offro a un cliente senza partita iva un servizio a 1.100  (senza iva) e li incasso tutti
- i miei colleghi con grandi studi e senza questo regime offrono lo stesso servizio a 1.200 , di cui incassano 1.000  e gli altri 200  di iva li girano allo stato
- per il consumatore (senza p. iva) conta solo l'esborso complessivo, non se c'è l'iva o no quindi
- io faccio una concorrenza pazzesca sui privati, mi faccio pagare il 5-10% meno e, anche contando l'indetraibilità iva (per i "giovani" e poveri  :Frown:  professionisti intellettuali gli acquisti sono pochi), guadagno il 5-10% in più dei miei concorrenti.
Non so cosa ne pensiate, ma il meccanismo concorrenziale mi pare un po' alterato...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sul forum avevamo già affrontato tale "anomalia" causata dal nuovo regime. 
ciao   

> Lo dicevo io che sono ignorante.  
> Mi permetto un'osservazione di fondo. Quando ho sentito di questa novità mi si sono subito drizzate le orecchie. La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è:
> - io offro a un cliente senza partita iva un servizio a 1.100  (senza iva) e li incasso tutti
> - i miei colleghi con grandi studi e senza questo regime offrono lo stesso servizio a 1.200 , di cui incassano 1.000  e gli altri 200  di iva li girano allo stato
> - per il consumatore (senza p. iva) conta solo l'esborso complessivo, non se c'è l'iva o no quindi
> - io faccio una concorrenza pazzesca sui privati, mi faccio pagare il 5-10% meno e, anche contando l'indetraibilità iva (per i "giovani" e poveri  professionisti intellettuali gli acquisti sono pochi), guadagno il 5-10% in più dei miei concorrenti.
> Non so cosa ne pensiate, ma il meccanismo concorrenziale mi pare un po' alterato...

----------


## Salvina

Scusatemi,
io nel settembre 2006 optai per il regime agevolato per le nuove attività imprenditoriali e di lavoro autonomo, cosiddetto "forfettino". Nel 2007 ho avuto incassi intorno a 12 mila euro. Nel 2008 transito nel nuovo regime dei minimi? Bella fregatura! Prima versavo l'imposta sostitutiva del 10%. Ed ora? Debbo versare quella del 20%
Una buona serata.

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusatemi,
> io nel settembre 2006 optai per il regime agevolato per le nuove attività imprenditoriali e di lavoro autonomo, cosiddetto "forfettino". Nel 2007 ho avuto incassi intorno a 12 mila euro. Nel 2008 transito nel nuovo regime dei minimi? Bella fregatura! Prima versavo l'imposta sostitutiva del 10%. Ed ora? Debbo versare quella del 20%
> Una buona serata.

  
Non mi risulta che il forfettino sia stato soppresso.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sul forum avevamo già affrontato tale "anomalia" causata dal nuovo regime. 
> ciao

  
Sì, ricordo ancora il "caffè del forfettario" che costa meno!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Teo

il forfettino (art. 13 l. 388/00) NON è stato abrogato, mentre invece è stato abrogato il forfettone (art. 14 stessa legge). Se sei nel regime NIP dal 2006 lo apllicherai ancora nel 2008, terzo anno di regime, e poi nel 2009, ma solo nel 2009, se rispetterai ancora i requisiti, passerai nel nuovo regime minimi. In tal modo nel 2008 beneficerai ancora dell'imposta sostitutiva 10%. Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aggiungo che è comunque possibile anche per chi si trova nel triennio di applicazione dell'opzione per l'articolo 13 passare al nuovo regime dei "minimi". 
Tutto sta nei calcoli di convenienza, che non sono ridotti al discorso 10% contro 20% ....  :Wink:    

> il forfettino (art. 13 l. 388/00) NON è stato abrogato, mentre invece è stato abrogato il forfettone (art. 14 stessa legge). Se sei nel regime NIP dal 2006 lo apllicherai ancora nel 2008, terzo anno di regime, e poi nel 2009, ma solo nel 2009, se rispetterai ancora i requisiti, passerai nel nuovo regime minimi. In tal modo nel 2008 beneficerai ancora dell'imposta sostitutiva 10%. Ciao

----------


## gg71_it

anche io dico la mia  :Smile: 
non considerando chi poteva già usufruire di un regime agevolato (quale il regime per le nuove iniziative ex art. 13 l. 388/00), mi pare che la convenienza ci sia tutta:
niente contabilità
niente studi di settore: e questa da solo mi sembra una gran cosa non dovendo  + limitare le spese correnti per far quadrare lo sds
niente IRAP
non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma secondo me prima o dopo metteranno ulteriori limiti all'applicazione di questo regime
Comunque per ora io ne approfitterei.
AUGURI a TUTTI

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non sono convinto che convenga "senza ombra di dubbio" e chi non ha altri redditi. 
ciao   

> anche io dico la mia 
> non considerando chi poteva già usufruire di un regime agevolato (quale il regime per le nuove iniziative ex art. 13 l. 388/00), mi pare che la convenienza ci sia tutta:
> niente contabilità
> niente studi di settore: e questa da solo mi sembra una gran cosa non dovendo  + limitare le spese correnti per far quadrare lo sds
> niente IRAP
> non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma secondo me prima o dopo metteranno ulteriori limiti all'applicazione di questo regime
> Comunque per ora io ne approfitterei.
> AUGURI a TUTTI

----------


## Niccolò

> anche io dico la mia 
> non considerando chi poteva già usufruire di un regime agevolato (quale il regime per le nuove iniziative ex art. 13 l. 388/00), mi pare che la convenienza ci sia tutta:
> niente contabilità
> niente studi di settore: e questa da solo mi sembra una gran cosa non dovendo  + limitare le spese correnti per far quadrare lo sds
> niente IRAP
> non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma secondo me prima o dopo metteranno ulteriori limiti all'applicazione di questo regime
> Comunque per ora io ne approfitterei.
> AUGURI a TUTTI

  ... niente contabilità... niente studi di settore.... io penso che i forfettari avranno il rischio di accertamenti approfonditi!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gg71_it

> ... niente contabilità... niente studi di settore.... io penso che i forfettari avranno il rischio di accertamenti approfonditi!

  e dove sta il problema? basta che conservi la documentazione e non imbrogli... oggi come oggi mi sembra peggio doversi difendere dagli sds

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, anche nel caso degli studi di settore, se non imborgli non hai niente da temere, no ?   

> e dove sta il problema? basta che conservi la documentazione e non imbrogli... oggi come oggi mi sembra peggio doversi difendere dagli sds

----------


## Niccolò

> e dove sta il problema? basta che conservi la documentazione e non imbrogli... oggi come oggi mi sembra peggio doversi difendere dagli sds

  
1) se non imbrogli non hai paura neanche degli studi.
2) se per gli studi sei congruo e coerente difficilmente le Entrate ti vengono a cercare.
3) se ti tieni la contabilità da solo e arriva un controllo, non hai il commercialista che ti fa da filtro. 
Io sono convinto che facendo due conti, sia controproducente per chiunque.

----------


## Niccolò

Buongiorno e buon anno a tutti.
Vi risulta che chi ha emesso fattura o corrispettivi con IVA nel 2008 non può rientrare nel nuovo regime forfettario?
Me l'ha chiesto un cliente, a logica mi può tornare ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente sull'argomento.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, mi risulta. 
Credo che sia stata la circolare 
ciao    

> Buongiorno e buon anno a tutti.
> Vi risulta che chi ha emesso fattura o corrispettivi con IVA nel 2008 non può rientrare nel nuovo regime forfettario?
> Me l'ha chiesto un cliente, a logica mi può tornare ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente sull'argomento.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sì, mi risulta. 
> Credo che sia stata la circolare 
> ciao

  
Grazie.... ora però arriva il problema: io ora gli faccio emettere fatture senza IVA.
Secondo te uno che nello stesso giorno emette ricevute con IVA e senza, in quale regime verrà buttato?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il problema non si pone ... se ha emesso UNA fattura con iva, ha già fatto la scelta per fatti concludenti; non può più avvalersi del regime dei "minimi" ...  :Frown:    

> Grazie.... ora però arriva il problema: io ora gli faccio emettere fatture senza IVA.
> Secondo te uno che nello stesso giorno emette ricevute con IVA e senza, in quale regime verrà buttato?

----------


## Niccolò

> Il problema non si pone ... se ha emesso UNA fattura con iva, ha già fatto la scelta per fatti concludenti; non può più avvalersi del regime dei "minimi" ...

  
A dir la verità la situazione è un pò più complessa: ha emesso ricevuta non evidenziando l'IVA ma solo l'importo complessivo.
Stavo leggendo la circolare per vedere se deve indicare il perchè non addebita l'IVA e con quale terminologia.
Ma si discuteva in studio sulla tariffa che deve chiedere: c'è chi dice che non addebitando l'IVA deve ridurre il prezzo del servizio per un importo pari all'imposta non più richiesta, chi (me compreso) ritiene che sia libero di fissare il prezzo autonomamente quindi considera un aumento di circa un 20% che "casualmente" coincide col vecchio prezzo ivato  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## serman

Per chi ha anche altri redditi conviene senz'altro.

----------


## AlessandroV.

Per quanto riguarda le fatture o i corrispettivi emessi, la circolare 73 &#232; stata chiarissima. A mio avviso, lo &#232; stata un p&#242; meno per quanto concerne l'IVA assolta sugli acquisti. Quando si dice che non si pu&#242; effettuare la detrazione dell'IVA sugli acquisti, cosa significa? Che non si deve considerare tout court, come se non esistesse affato, che si deve aggiungere al costo del bene o del servizio, come di solito si fa con l'IVA indetraibile o che si deve richiedere al cedente una fattura o corrispettivo senza IVA?  :Confused:  
Riguardo poi alla ritenuta di acconto dei professionisti, se ho ben capito, si deve    omettere del tutto sulle fatture emesse con la dicitura prescritta, &#232; corretto? 
Ultimo quesito, qualcuno &#232; riuscito ad interpretare il passo in cui si prescrive la rettifica della detrazione effettuata su beni ammortizzabili entrati in servizio da meno di 4 anni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credo che la scelta sia stata già fatta : 
- se ha messo - anche una volta sola - l'Iva (separatamente indicata), non può essere nei "minimi";
- se non l'ha messa - nemmeno una volta - ha già scelto di essere "minimo". 
ciao   

> A dir la verità la situazione è un pò più complessa: ha emesso ricevuta non evidenziando l'IVA ma solo l'importo complessivo.
> Stavo leggendo la circolare per vedere se deve indicare il perchè non addebita l'IVA e con quale terminologia.
> Ma si discuteva in studio sulla tariffa che deve chiedere: c'è chi dice che non addebitando l'IVA deve ridurre il prezzo del servizio per un importo pari all'imposta non più richiesta, chi (me compreso) ritiene che sia libero di fissare il prezzo autonomamente quindi considera un aumento di circa un 20% che "casualmente" coincide col vecchio prezzo ivato

----------


## Niccolò

> Credo che la scelta sia stata già fatta : 
> - se ha messo - anche una volta sola - l'Iva (separatamente indicata), non può essere nei "minimi";
> - se non l'ha messa - nemmeno una volta - ha già scelto di essere "minimo". 
> ciao

  
Questo è chiaro, però nella prassi, mi viene in mente il classico barbiere che sulla ricevuta ti scarabocchia un 15 o 20, quell'importo è da considerarsi con o senza IVA?
Se lo consideri senza IVA il mio barbiere è nel regime dei minimi da almeno 10 anni  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Per quanto riguarda le fatture o i corrispettivi emessi, la circolare 73 è stata chiarissima. A mio avviso, lo è stata un pò meno per quanto concerne l'IVA assolta sugli acquisti. Quando si dice che non si può effettuare la detrazione dell'IVA sugli acquisti, cosa significa? Che non si deve considerare tout court, come se non esistesse affato, che si deve aggiungere al costo del bene o del servizio, come di solito si fa con l'IVA indetraibile o che si deve richiedere al cedente una fattura o corrispettivo senza IVA?  
> Riguardo poi alla ritenuta di acconto dei professionisti, se ho ben capito, si deve    omettere del tutto sulle fatture emesse con la dicitura prescritta, è corretto? 
> Ultimo quesito, qualcuno è riuscito ad interpretare il passo in cui si prescrive la rettifica della detrazione effettuata su beni ammortizzabili entrati in servizio da meno di 4 anni?

  
A me invece sembra molto più chiara sugli acquisti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Se non si può detrarre andrà a costo. Sul fatto che non la si debba addebitare sui ricavi mi crea qualche problema, perchè se è vero che non addebito l'IVA, posso però aumentare di pari importo il bene? Nel silenzio della legge io penso di sì, però non mi sembra corretto per il mercato nel complesso.

----------


## gg71_it

> Beh, anche nel caso degli studi di settore, se non imborgli non hai niente da temere, no ?

  buon giorno e buon anno a tutti 
beh che dire? in teoria si ma ... quante persone conosci che si sono viste recapitare un avviso di accertamento basato solo sugli sds e pur essendo convinte di avere ragione dopo il contraddittorio a malavoglia hanno deciso di pagare qualche centinaio di euro o poche migliaia pur di non affrontare la commissione tributaria che anche quando ti da ragione molto spesso compensa le spese?

----------


## serman

> Per quanto riguarda le fatture o i corrispettivi emessi, la circolare 73 è stata chiarissima. A mio avviso, lo è stata un pò meno per quanto concerne l'IVA assolta sugli acquisti. Quando si dice che non si può effettuare la detrazione dell'IVA sugli acquisti, cosa significa? Che non si deve considerare tout court, come se non esistesse affato, che si deve aggiungere al costo del bene o del servizio, come di solito si fa con l'IVA indetraibile o che si deve richiedere al cedente una fattura o corrispettivo senza IVA?  
> Riguardo poi alla ritenuta di acconto dei professionisti, se ho ben capito, si deve    omettere del tutto sulle fatture emesse con la dicitura prescritta, è corretto? 
> Ultimo quesito, qualcuno è riuscito ad interpretare il passo in cui si prescrive la rettifica della detrazione effettuata su beni ammortizzabili entrati in servizio da meno di 4 anni?

  Sull'ultimo quesito ho interpretato la circolare nel senso che sui beni ammortizzabili acquistati negli ultimi 4 anni e di costo unitario superiore a 516,46 ,deve essere effettuata la rettifica IVA già detratta e riversarla.
Per tale versamento viene concessa la dilazione, senza interessi,in 5 rate annuali.
Saluti.

----------


## angler

buongiorno a tutti,
ho un piccolo (io direi grande) dubbio, ma con questo nuovo regime semplicato, non si rischierà la perdita dei clienti che adotteranno questo regime? A noi ci rimane solo da fatturare eventuale consulenza e dichiarazione dei redditi!!! :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> buongiorno a tutti,
> ho un piccolo (io direi grande) dubbio, ma con questo nuovo regime semplicato, non si rischierà la perdita dei clienti che adotteranno questo regime? A noi ci rimane solo da fatturare eventuale consulenza e dichiarazione dei redditi!!!

  
Più che piccolo dubbio lo chiamerei grande certezza...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah, tu alludi al fatto che nella ricevuta non c'è l'evidenziazione dell'Iva, giusto ?
E' un problema a cui non avevo pensato, effettivamente.. 
Ritengo che chi non emette fattura, ma ricevuta o scontrino, esplicita le proprie intenzioni al momento del versamento dell'Iva, il 16/5/08.
Se la versa, o meno, è il comportamento concludente. 
ciao    

> Questo è chiaro, però nella prassi, mi viene in mente il classico barbiere che sulla ricevuta ti scarabocchia un 15 o 20, quell'importo è da considerarsi con o senza IVA?
> Se lo consideri senza IVA il mio barbiere è nel regime dei minimi da almeno 10 anni

----------


## danilo sciuto

Moltissime, certo. Ma si parlava di "se sei in regola non hai niente da temere" ...  :Smile:  
Anche chi rientra nei "minimi" potrebbe avere problemi in caso di verifica, no?   

> buon giorno e buon anno a tutti 
> beh che dire? in teoria si ma ... quante persone conosci che si sono viste recapitare un avviso di accertamento basato solo sugli sds e pur essendo convinte di avere ragione dopo il contraddittorio a malavoglia hanno deciso di pagare qualche centinaio di euro o poche migliaia pur di non affrontare la commissione tributaria che anche quando ti da ragione molto spesso compensa le spese?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vedrai che la tenuta della contabilità sarà un adempimento che è sempre opportuno osservare.....  :Smile:    

> Più che piccolo dubbio lo chiamerei grande certezza...

----------


## Niccolò

> Ah, tu alludi al fatto che nella ricevuta non c'è l'evidenziazione dell'Iva, giusto ?
> E' un problema a cui non avevo pensato, effettivamente.. 
> Ritengo che chi non emette fattura, ma ricevuta o scontrino, esplicita le proprie intenzioni al momento del versamento dell'Iva, il 16/5/08.
> Se la versa, o meno, è il comportamento concludente. 
> ciao

  
Esatto. Se è vero che non si può capire se ha applicato o meno l'IVA, sicuramente non ha inserito la dizione richiesta dall'ultima circolare, però non credo che possa essere escluso dal regime solo perchè non sapeva cosa indicare nella ricevuta, in fondo la circolare 73/E è del 24 Dicembre ed il suo commercialista aveva tutto il diritto di prendersi qualche giorno libero per Natale!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
A me sembra comunque un regime molto confuso.

----------


## Niccolò

> Vedrai che la tenuta della contabilità sarà un adempimento che è sempre opportuno osservare.....

  
Sì, ma alla fine risulta limitata a tenere le fatture e fare una somma a fine anno. Sono convinto che chiederanno qual'è la percentuale detraibile per auto, telefoni e per il resto faranno da soli. In fondo senza dover scorporare l'IVA, non avendo registri e comunicazioni varie, e considerati i bassi volumi d'affare, la tenuta della contabilità di questi soggeti è veramente elementare.

----------


## gg71_it

> Moltissime, certo. Ma si parlava di "se sei in regola non hai niente da temere" ...  
> Anche chi rientra nei "minimi" potrebbe avere problemi in caso di verifica, no?

  Ah ho capito tu volevi dire che per non aver problemi con gli studi di settore basta essere in regola con gli sds. ok  
Potresti farmi un esempio di problema che si potrebbe verificare in caso di verifica per un contribuente minimo ... io non riesco ad immaginarne se non legati a errori nella deducibilit&#224; di talune spese o mancata fatturazione di entrate che transitano da c/c intestati al titolare dell'attivit&#224; e/o a suoi parenti stretti (cose comunque evitabili con un po' di attenzione, nella prima hp o da mettere in conto/volute per la seconda hp).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non credo che possa essere escluso dal regime solo perchè non sapeva cosa indicare nella ricevuta

  Tra l'altro, si può sempre rettificare ....  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io alludevo proprio agli esempi che hai fatto tu.   :Smile:    

> Ah ho capito tu volevi dire che per non aver problemi con gli studi di settore basta essere in regola con gli sds. ok  
> Potresti farmi un esempio di problema che si potrebbe verificare in caso di verifica per un contribuente minimo ... io non riesco ad immaginarne se non legati a errori nella deducibilità di talune spese o mancata fatturazione di entrate che transitano da c/c intestati al titolare dell'attività e/o a suoi parenti stretti (cose comunque evitabili con un po' di attenzione, nella prima hp o da mettere in conto/volute per la seconda hp).

----------


## Niccolò

Domanda: sulle fatture dei minimi andrà riportata la dizione "operazione effettuata....." che motiva l'assenza di iva, ma per chi emette ricevute dovrà essere indicata la stessa dizione o non è necessario?
Leggendo la circolare non ho trovato alcuna indicazione in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'è, infatti.
Io farei mettere la stessa indicazione. 
ciao   

> Domanda: sulle fatture dei minimi andrà riportata la dizione "operazione effettuata....." che motiva l'assenza di iva, ma per chi emette ricevute dovrà essere indicata la stessa dizione o non è necessario?
> Leggendo la circolare non ho trovato alcuna indicazione in merito.

----------


## gg71_it

> Io alludevo proprio agli esempi che hai fatto tu.

  ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Giancarla

Per restare nel regime delle nuove iniziative produttive di cui all'art. 13 l. 388/00,  occorre segnalare qualcosa in dichiarazione IVA oppure no? Grazie mille!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ad oggi non sembra.
Magari vedremo, quando usciranno i modelli Iva 09 ....   

> Per restare nel regime delle nuove iniziative produttive di cui all'art. 13 l. 388/00,  occorre segnalare qualcosa in dichiarazione IVA oppure no? Grazie mille!

----------


## ferario1

salve,
se un professionista applica il nuovo regime contabile dei minimi perchè rispetta condizioni e resupposti indicati dai commi della finanziaria, ma continua a fatturare con ritenuta d'acconto, nella dichiarazione fiscale potrebbe detrarsi l'ammontare delle ritenute dall'imposta a debito che eventualmente risulterebbe da altri redditi? e se non ha altri redditi, potrebbe compensare le ritenute con i contributi inps?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il problma è che ad oggi non è chiaro se il professionista che rientra nel regime deve assoggettare a ritenuta d'acconto i suoi compensi. Occorre attendere qualche giorno .....   

> salve,
> se un professionista applica il nuovo regime contabile dei minimi perchè rispetta condizioni e resupposti indicati dai commi della finanziaria, ma continua a fatturare con ritenuta d'acconto, nella dichiarazione fiscale potrebbe detrarsi l'ammontare delle ritenute dall'imposta a debito che eventualmente risulterebbe da altri redditi? e se non ha altri redditi, potrebbe compensare le ritenute con i contributi inps?

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Sull'ultimo quesito ho interpretato la circolare nel senso che sui beni ammortizzabili acquistati negli ultimi 4 anni e di costo unitario superiore a 516,46 ,deve essere effettuata la rettifica IVA già detratta e riversarla.
> Per tale versamento viene concessa la dilazione, senza interessi,in 5 rate annuali.
> Saluti.

  Cioè in pratica, se ho acquistato dei beni ammortizzabili per euro 1000 + IVA 20% nel corso del 2007 e dal 1° gennaio 2008 decido di passare ai minimi, entro il termine di pagamento dell'IVA annuale, dovrò versare 200 euro di IVA, è corretto? 
Francamente non riesco a capire la ratio della norma. Così finirei per subire lo svantaggio della non detraibilità IVA, già per un componente di costo del 2007, senza avvalermi del correlato vantaggio, perchè l'IVA sulle vendite dell'anno appena concluso è stata versata fino all'ultimo centesimo.  :Mad:

----------


## maria bonaria5727

In quale  punto della circolare  n.73  o altro risulta che   le fatture dei professionisti, per il nuovo regime dei minimi , non sono soggette a ritenuta d'acconto ?Non trovo nulla al riguardo

----------


## serman

> buongiorno a tutti,
> ho un piccolo (io direi grande) dubbio, ma con questo nuovo regime semplicato, non si rischierà la perdita dei clienti che adotteranno questo regime? A noi ci rimane solo da fatturare eventuale consulenza e dichiarazione dei redditi!!!

  Infatti,una dichiarazione testuale del vice-ministro Visco riporta " .....i contribuenti che adotteranno il regime in questione risparmieranno almeno le spese del commercialista...."

----------


## serman

> Cioè in pratica, se ho acquistato dei beni ammortizzabili per euro 1000 + IVA 20% nel corso del 2007 e dal 1° gennaio 2008 decido di passare ai minimi, entro il termine di pagamento dell'IVA annuale, dovrò versare 200 euro di IVA, è corretto? 
> Francamente non riesco a capire la ratio della norma. Così finirei per subire lo svantaggio della non detraibilità IVA, già per un componente di costo del 2007, senza avvalermi del correlato vantaggio, perchè l'IVA sulle vendite dell'anno appena concluso è stata versata fino all'ultimo centesimo.

  Dover riversare 200 è corretto!
Le ratio di Visco sono..... imperscrutabili !

----------


## ferario1

salve, 
nella circolare dell'ade è indicato che nello scontrino non bisogna indicare l'addebito dell'iva. Assodato che sarà a discrezione del contribuente abbassare o meno il prezzo, bisognerà eliminare dallo scontrino la dicitura della percentuale dell' iva applicata? quindi bisognerà adattare i registratori di cassa con il sostenimento ulteriore di costi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Infatti non c'è nulla. Lo si deduce per logica !  :Smile:    

> In quale  punto della circolare  n.73  o altro risulta che   le fatture dei professionisti, per il nuovo regime dei minimi , non sono soggette a ritenuta d'acconto ?Non trovo nulla al riguardo

----------


## danilo sciuto

S&#236;, come no ....  :Mad:  
Mi piacerebbe sapere in quale occasione ha detto questa cosa ...   

> Infatti,una dichiarazione testuale del vice-ministro Visco riporta " .....i contribuenti che adotteranno il regime in questione risparmieranno almeno le spese del commercialista...."

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non credo che sia necessario, salva ulteriore precisazione ministeriale ....   

> salve, 
> nella circolare dell'ade è indicato che nello scontrino non bisogna indicare l'addebito dell'iva. Assodato che sarà a discrezione del contribuente abbassare o meno il prezzo, bisognerà eliminare dallo scontrino la dicitura della percentuale dell' iva applicata? quindi bisognerà adattare i registratori di cassa con il sostenimento ulteriore di costi?

----------


## serman

> Sì, come no ....  
> Mi piacerebbe sapere in quale occasione ha detto questa cosa ...

  Da un'intervista sul Sole :
Il «forfettone» per le mini-imprese. Come farà a far arrivare il messaggio a così tanti contribuenti visto che il mondo dei consulenti è ostile a questa misura e non sembra orientato a farle pubblicità? 
"Manderemo un milione di lettere a chi è compreso nella platea indicata in Finanziaria ( fino a 30mila euro di fatturato). Si tratta di pochissime attività professionali, di giovani con partita Iva o di piccoli artigiani che finora erano considerati  per un vizio di formalismo proprio della legislazione fiscale italiana  alla stregua di una grande società di capitali.Non c'era alcun motivo per queste vessazioni procedurali: ora potranno abolire la contabilità e applicare la misura forfettaria. Considerando tra l'altro che le consulenze fiscali finora costavano loro da 3 ai 5mila euro l'anno il risparmio netto è notevole. Quanto ai commercialisti e al mondo della consulenza, dovranno destinare le loro attività ad altre forme di "consiglio", fermo restando che anche le mini-imprese coinvolte nel cosiddetto forfettone potranno continuare a ricorrere al commer-cialista, magari solo una volta in un anno."

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Non sono convinto che convenga "senza ombra di dubbio" e chi non ha altri redditi. 
> ciao

  concordo ! ho provato a fare qualche proiezione ma la convenienza economica si realizza molto raramente.
Altro discorso per studi di settore e contabilità. Ma non sono aspetti economici che sempre interessano i contribuenti che in primo luogo tendono a voler versare il meno possibile.  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora ....
mi piacerebbe scrivere un libro su queste affermazioni, ma mi limito a fare tre osservazioni:   

> ..........visto che il mondo dei consulenti è ostile a questa misura e non sembra orientato a farle pubblicità?

  - per quanto mi riguarda, non sono (ma non credo di essere da solo) affatto ostile a questa misura, e non solo perchè non ritengo che sia, come ho già scritto, _assolutamente favorevole_ ai contribuenti, ma anche perchè, tutto sommato, tali categorie di clienti rivestono una percentuale molto bassa del fatturato, e, per quanto mi riguarda, non forniscono molte gratificazioni lavorative ;   

> "Manderemo un milione di lettere a chi è compreso nella platea indicata in Finanziaria ( fino a 30mila euro di fatturato). Si tratta di pochissime attività professionali, ...........

  - non so come reagiranno i miei clienti a tali letterine di visco .... spero tuttavia di poterli convincere che per alcuni di loro il regime è conveniente !!
Non mi risulta inoltre, che si tratti di pochissime attività professionali; d'altronde, proprio il sole aveva parlato di milioni di partite iva ..... mah !!   

> Considerando tra l'altro che le consulenze fiscali finora costavano loro da 3 ai 5mila euro l'anno il risparmio netto è notevole.

  - quanto ???????????????????????????????  :Embarrassment: 
Un bell'esempio di quando si parla senza avere idea della realtà italiana..... 
Di che giorno era il sole in cui c'è questa splendida intervista ?

----------


## ROBERTO5096

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;20070]Allora ....  
- quanto ???????????????????????????????  :Embarrassment: 
Un bell'esempio di quando si parla senza avere idea della realtà italiana..... 
da 3 a 5 mila euro all'anno per una contabilità così piccola ? se provo a chiedere un compenso così i contadini della mia zona mi portano un paio di galline nostrane e mi dicono che siamo pari  :Big Grin:  
Probabilmente seduti sulle sedie di governo la realtà appare sfocata. Che sia l'effetto della "roba" che gira nelle camere ?  :EEK!: 
Che avessero davvero ragione le Iene ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tartista

Buon giorno a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. A parte gli aspetti tecnici che approfondiremo in seguito, credo possa dirsi che il regime conviene ai professionisti con attività di lavoro dipendente ed ai lavoratori autonomi che possono sottofatturare e/o incrementare i costi. Magari prima non lo facevano per gli sds.

----------


## Niccolò

> .......ai lavoratori autonomi che possono sottofatturare e/o incrementare i costi. Magari prima non lo facevano per gli sds.

  
A questi se gli fanno un controllo serio li fanno neri! Od oggi pagherebbero un pò di imposte in più, ma per i nuovi minimi, se riescono a dimostrargli un fatturato superiore a 45.000  li rimettono in regime ordinario, gli recuperano l'IVA non versata, gli ricalcolano le imposte.... Fossi in loro ci penserei 20 volte prima di aderire ai minimi, rischiano davvero sanzioni di 15.000-20.000  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## elisabetta

Buongiorno a tutti e buon anno!
Avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti e consigli sul regime minimo. 
Collaboro con uno studio professionale e sono dipendente in un'azienda, avevo pensato di aprire una p.i. ed usufruire del nuovo regime e mi sto facendo i cosiddetti "conti della serva" per stabilire la convenienza. 
L'iscrizione alla gestione separata è comunque obbligatoria (anche se sono dipendente?) e se si si possono detrarre i contributi versati? 
L'iva sugli acquisti non potrà essere detratta quindi andrà ad incrementare il costo? 
Sapete consigliarmi un codice attività  che più si avvicina al tipo lavoro che svolgo? Elaborazione dati in uno studio professionale.
Grazie a tutti. Elisabetta

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'iscrizione alla gestione separata è comunque obbligatoria anche se sei dipendente, e si possono detrarre i contributi versati. 
L'iva sugli acquisti non potrà essere detratta quindi andrà ad incrementare il costo. 
Per il codice attività dovrei fare una ricerca .... tra l'altro come hai letto i codici attività sono cambiati dal 2008 ... sul sito trovi tutto l'elenco, comunque: ti conviene scorrerlo e poi se vuoi ci dici cosa hai pensato. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti e buon anno!
> Avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti e consigli sul regime minimo. 
> Collaboro con uno studio professionale e sono dipendente in un'azienda, avevo pensato di aprire una p.i. ed usufruire del nuovo regime e mi sto facendo i cosiddetti "conti della serva" per stabilire la convenienza. 
> L'iscrizione alla gestione separata è comunque obbligatoria (anche se sono dipendente?) e se si si possono detrarre i contributi versati? 
> L'iva sugli acquisti non potrà essere detratta quindi andrà ad incrementare il costo? 
> Sapete consigliarmi un codice attività  che più si avvicina al tipo lavoro che svolgo? Elaborazione dati in uno studio professionale.
> Grazie a tutti. Elisabetta

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno a tutti e buon anno!
> Avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti e consigli sul regime minimo. 
> Collaboro con uno studio professionale e sono dipendente in un'azienda, avevo pensato di aprire una p.i. ed usufruire del nuovo regime e mi sto facendo i cosiddetti "conti della serva" per stabilire la convenienza. 
> L'iscrizione alla gestione separata è comunque obbligatoria (anche se sono dipendente?) e se si si possono detrarre i contributi versati? 
> L'iva sugli acquisti non potrà essere detratta quindi andrà ad incrementare il costo? 
> Sapete consigliarmi un codice attività  che più si avvicina al tipo lavoro che svolgo? Elaborazione dati in uno studio professionale.
> Grazie a tutti. Elisabetta

  
Buongiorno e buon anno anche a te! 
Per i tuoi quesiti:
1) i contributi INPS saranno normali costi dell'attività
2) l'IVA non detraibile diventerà costo
3) secondo me il tuo codice è il 7412C come consulente contabile amministrativo tributario 
Ciao

----------


## serman

E' la pubblicazione di Norme e Tributi che ti invio :   http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/SoleO...lesView=Libero

----------


## milco

> Se ne &#232; parlato nel forum riservato agli abbonati. 
> La ritenuta non verr&#224; applicata. 
> ciao

  Mi sembra di non aver trovato traccia nella circolare del fatto che non si debba applicare la ritenuta d'acconto. Anzi in Itlia oggi del 03/01 nello schema di decreto riguardante il regime all'art.6 si evince come le ritenute subite sono in acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva.
Milco

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah, del 23 dicembre .... 
... ebbè, eravamo sotto Natale, tutti più euforici, poi magari la sera si beve .... 
Scherzava dai, si vede subito che scherzava !  :Mad:    

> E' la pubblicazione di Norme e Tributi che ti invio :   http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/SoleO...lesView=Libero

----------


## milco

> Infatti non c'è nulla. Lo si deduce per logica !

  ho risposto in merito...mi sembra invece che la ritenuta si debba applicare...vedi schema di decreto attuativo art. 6
Milco

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ........in Italia oggi del 03/12 nello schema di decreto riguardante il regime all'art.6 si evince come le ritenute subite sono in acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva.
> Milco

  Ok, quindi in base a quello che scrivi adesso verrà scritta una norma che istituisce le ritenute in acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva dovuta dai soggetti c.d. "minimi".  :Big Grin:  Ancora non esiste, e fin quando non esiste, nessuna ritenuta potrà essere effettuata.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ciao

----------


## milco

> Ok, quindi in base a quello che scrivi adesso verrà scritta una norma che istituisce le ritenute in acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva dovuta dai soggetti c.d. "minimi".  Ancora non esiste, e fin quando non esiste, nessuna ritenuta potrà essere effettuata.  
> ciao

  Al tempo dei contribuenti di cui all'art.13 l.388/2000 fu specificato che la ritenuta non doveva essere applicata....oggi ciò non avviene! Le solite lacune legislative o una precisa volontà? Forse sarebbe utile un chiarimento.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' vero quello che dici. 
Parlando con un amico collega mi ha riferito che è stato emanato il decreto attuativo (commentato da Luca Miele sul 24ore di oggi) in cui si parla della ritenuta, che va effettuata e scomputata dalla imposta sostitutiva. Forse hai scritto quella frase perchè hai letto l'articolo ?  :Smile:  
Comunque, se è così (una ritenuta Irpef che va scomputata da una imposta sostitutiva), siamo veramente alla fantasia degna di walt disney !! 
E se la ritenuta si applica, NESSUNO (salvo chi opera solo con i privati) vorrà aderire a tale regime. 
ciao   

> Al tempo dei contribuenti di cui all'art.13 l.388/2000 fu specificato che la ritenuta non doveva essere applicata....oggi ciò non avviene! Le solite lacune legislative o una precisa volontà? Forse sarebbe utile un chiarimento.

----------


## Niccolò

> E' vero quello che dici. 
> Parlando con un amico collega mi ha riferito che è stato emanato il decreto attuativo (commentato da Luca Miele sul 24ore di oggi) in cui si parla della ritenuta, che va effettuata e scomputata dalla imposta sostitutiva. Forse hai scritto quella frase perchè hai letto l'articolo ?  
> Comunque, se è così (una ritenuta Irpef che va scomputata da una imposta sostitutiva), siamo veramente alla fantasia degna di walt disney !! 
> E se la ritenuta si applica, NESSUNO (salvo chi opera solo con i privati) vorrà aderire a tale regime. 
> ciao

  
Perchè, aprire una nuova attività senza prendere partita IVA non ti sembra altrettanto fantasioso?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## milco

> E' vero quello che dici. 
> Parlando con un amico collega mi ha riferito che è stato emanato il decreto attuativo (commentato da Luca Miele sul 24ore di oggi) in cui si parla della ritenuta, che va effettuata e scomputata dalla imposta sostitutiva. Forse hai scritto quella frase perchè hai letto l'articolo ?  
> Comunque, se è così (una ritenuta Irpef che va scomputata da una imposta sostitutiva), siamo veramente alla fantasia degna di walt disney !! 
> E se la ritenuta si applica, NESSUNO (salvo chi opera solo con i privati) vorrà aderire a tale regime. 
> ciao

  Ciao, infatti era su italia oggi di questa mattina.

----------


## Rob

> Sì, ma alla fine risulta limitata a tenere le fatture e fare una somma a fine anno. Sono convinto che chiederanno qual'è la percentuale detraibile per auto, telefoni e per il resto faranno da soli. In fondo senza dover scorporare l'IVA, non avendo registri e comunicazioni varie, e considerati i bassi volumi d'affare, la tenuta della contabilità di questi soggeti è veramente elementare.

  In realtà il problema c'è già con gli attuali forfettini. Attualmente chiedete al cliente un riepilogo (per esempio su Excel) oppure inserite le fatture in un software? Nel secondo caso non cambia molto per chi assiste il cliente.  
Grazie.
Rob

----------


## milco

> salve, 
> nella circolare dell'ade &#232; indicato che nello scontrino non bisogna indicare l'addebito dell'iva. Assodato che sar&#224; a discrezione del contribuente abbassare o meno il prezzo, bisogner&#224; eliminare dallo scontrino la dicitura della percentuale dell' iva applicata? quindi bisogner&#224; adattare i registratori di cassa con il sostenimento ulteriore di costi?

  A mio parere lo scontrino non dovr&#224; riportare l'indicazione dell'IVA in quanto &#232; stato precisato (italia oggi del 03/01) che chi dal 1 gen 2008 emette fatture con iva manifesta la volont&#224; di rimanere nel regime ordinario..ma il ministero promette un periodo di tolleranza....( che cavolo significa????)...

----------


## gibi1970

> Cioè in pratica, se ho acquistato dei beni ammortizzabili per euro 1000 + IVA 20% nel corso del 2007 e dal 1° gennaio 2008 decido di passare ai minimi, entro il termine di pagamento dell'IVA annuale, dovrò versare 200 euro di IVA, è corretto?

  200 o 160?
Il primo quinto (quello del 2007) è detraibile, e quindi vanno "restituiti" i 4/5 dell'IVA non detratta, cioé 160 euro.
O sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ..ma il ministero promette un periodo di tolleranza....( che cavolo significa????)...

  Singifica che non si può pretendere che il dettagliante resti chiuso per i primi 20 giorni di gennaio solo perchè aspetta che gli modifichino il registratore di cassa per evitare che esponga la dicitura "iva compresa" o simili .... 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, dai, per quella affermazione si vedeva che era brillo !!
Quindi lo perdoniamo.    

> Perchè, aprire una nuova attività senza prendere partita IVA non ti sembra altrettanto fantasioso?

----------


## nic

> E' vero quello che dici. 
> Parlando con un amico collega mi ha riferito che è stato emanato il decreto attuativo (commentato da Luca Miele sul 24ore di oggi) in cui si parla della ritenuta, che va effettuata e scomputata dalla imposta sostitutiva. Forse hai scritto quella frase perchè hai letto l'articolo ?  
> Comunque, se è così (una ritenuta Irpef che va scomputata da una imposta sostitutiva), siamo veramente alla fantasia degna di walt disney !! 
> E se la ritenuta si applica, NESSUNO (salvo chi opera solo con i privati) vorrà aderire a tale regime. 
> ciao

  Questa novità della ritenuta da scomputare ribalta qualsiasi valutazione di convenienza anche per i professionisti, che almeno fino ad ora erano quelli maggiormente favoriti; con questa novità, invece, sono molto penalizzati, infatti, con tale procedura i contribuenti si troveranno spesso a credito irpef in sede di dichiarazione, si dice che tale credito sarà compensabile: ma con quale debito se questi contribuenti sono fuori dall'IVA, dall'IRAP e dalle addizionali!!!!!! Per i professionisti che hanno una cassa privata, non sono compensabili nemmeno con i contributi con il credito IRPEF maturato!!!! Roba da matti e dire che un autorevole pubblicista del Sole trova questo chiarimento "una scelta corretta"......

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dario Deotto ... lo possiamo dire, tanto l'articolo è pubblico, no??   :Big Grin:    

> dire che un autorevole pubblicista del Sole trova questo chiarimento "una scelta corretta"......

----------


## Niccolò

> Beh, dai, per quella affermazione si vedeva che era brillo !!
> Quindi lo perdoniamo.

  
No no, era serio  :Mad: 
E per il costo annuo di 3-5.000  per consulenze fiscali? Altro che Walt Disney  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E per il costo annuo di 3-5.000  per consulenze fiscali? Altro che Walt Disney

  Che ti devo dire ... forse lui paga questo al suo commercialista .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

salve a tutti,
il nuovo regime dei minimi sostituirà il cd "forfetino"?

----------


## Niccolò

> salve a tutti,
> il nuovo regime dei minimi sostituirà il cd "forfetino"?

  No, convivranno.

----------


## rag.forti@tiscali.it

Buonasera e buon anno.
E' il mio primo post, abbiate pazienza.
Il mio primo pensiero va al signor Visco: grazie di esistere...
Segnalo questo carinissimo piegevole fresco fresco: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...hevole3208.pdf

----------


## danilo sciuto

Forse è l'opuscoletto che, come ha detto Visco, verrà inviato ai potenziali destinatari della norma ? 
Ormai anche il Fisco pubblicizza le proprie offerte !!  :Big Grin:    

> Buonasera e buon anno.
> E' il mio primo post, abbiate pazienza.
> Il mio primo pensiero va al signor Visco: grazie di esistere...
> Segnalo questo carinissimo piegevole fresco fresco: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...hevole3208.pdf

----------


## rag.forti@tiscali.it

Un altro spreco di denaro pubblico...  Ma poi a chi la inviano? hanno la palla di vetro per individuare i ricavi 2007 e gli altri requisiti? Ma si fanno??
In ogni caso, dopo aver simulato diverse posizioni, ho rilevato un risparmio fiscale solo nei casi di:
- commerciante al dettaglio (incamera l'Iva sui corrispettivi - imp.sost.20%)
- contribuenti con altri redditi ed oneti detraibili
Per gli altri, il regime potrebbe convenire solo se non congrui con gli SdS.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...... ho rilevato un risparmio fiscale solo nei casi di:
> - commerciante al dettaglio (incamera l'Iva sui corrispettivi - imp.sost.20&#37
> - contribuenti con altri redditi ed oneti detraibili
> Per gli altri, il regime potrebbe convenire solo se non congrui con gli SdS.

  
Concordo. In pratica favorisce solo chi: lo sfrutta in maniera discutibile, ha un doppio lavoro, &#232; considerato un evasore.

----------


## ivan

dovrei emettere una fattura di consulenza a un ente pubblico di 1000 e dato che applicherò il nuovo regime come devo impostare la fattura con la ritenuta o senza? esempio:
compenso:1000,00
C.I:40,00
Tot.Imp.1040,00
Iva: NO
Ritenuta?
Netto a pagare?
Grazie per i suggerimenti

----------


## silvia.xodo@fastwebnet.it

Ad oggi (salvo retromarcia o ulteriori sorprese) dovrai mettere la rit. d'acconto. 
+1000
+   40
-  208
-------
   832

----------


## ivan

Grazie,
la ritenuta è il 20% del compenso quindi 200. Mi sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto. 
Non dimenticare di mettere che il compenso non viene assoggettato ad iva ex art. 1 comma 100 legge 244/07. 
ciao   

> Grazie,
> la ritenuta &#232; il 20&#37; del compenso quindi 200€. Mi sbaglio?

----------


## silvia.xodo@fastwebnet.it

> Grazie,
> la ritenuta è il 20% del compenso quindi 200. Mi sbaglio?

  Il 4% costituisce (costituiva, diciamo) reddito soggetto IVA e RDA, quindi 20% di 1040 = 208.

----------


## ivan

Devo fatturare in questi giorni un compenso relativo a nov e dic 2007, l'iva non andrà indicata????grazie

----------


## gibi1970

> Devo fatturare in questi giorni un compenso relativo a nov e dic 2007, l'iva non andrà indicata????grazie

  
sei lo stesso Ivan di prima?
mi pare che ti sia stata data la risposta!  :Smile: 
niente IVA se vuoi rientrare nel nuovo regime
con IVA se vuoi rimanere nel "vecchio"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il 4% costituisce (costituiva, diciamo) reddito soggetto IVA e RDA, quindi 20% di 1040 = 208.

  Sì, certo: se si tratta di contributo Inps; io ho ipotizzato che si trattasse di soggetto con cassa privata, per cui l'ho ritenuto escluso da ritenuta. 
ciao

----------


## ivan

la ritenuta d'acconto me la ritrovo in UNICO 2008???

----------


## serman

> 200 o 160?
> Il primo quinto (quello del 2007) è detraibile, e quindi vanno "restituiti" i 4/5 dell'IVA non detratta, cioé 160 euro.
> O sbaglio?

  Credo che si debba restituire 200!
La circ.73/E riporta al par.3.1.4 "L'applicazione del regime dei contribuenti minimi comporta la rettifica dell'Iva già detratta negli anni in cui si è applicato il regime ordinario,ai sensi......" 
Perciò fino al 2007.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Te la ritrovi nel senso che la potrai scomputare dall'imposta sostitutiva; poichè sicuramente andrai a credito (ritenute subite > imposta sostitutiva), esso potrai utilizzarlo in compensazione del contributo Inps a cui eventualmente sei soggetto, oppure chiedendolo a rimborso. 
ciao   

> la ritenuta d'acconto me la ritrovo in UNICO 2008???

----------


## gibi1970

> Credo che si debba restituire 200!
> La circ.73/E riporta al par.3.1.4 "L'applicazione del regime dei contribuenti minimi comporta la rettifica dell'Iva già detratta negli anni in cui si è applicato il regime ordinario,ai sensi......" 
> Perciò fino al 2007.

  ...e si rimanda alla circolare 328/E del 24/12/1997.
Ora, se il bene ammortizzabile è stato acquistato nel 2007, ed è subito stato utilizzato, allora il 2007 è il *primo* anno in cui conteggiare la detrazione.
E in tale anno si era - a pieno diritto - in regime IVA ordinario.
Quindi io senza dubbio calcolerei solo 4/5 (anni 2008, 2009, 2010 e 2011) di detrazione da "restituire"... cioé 160 euro!
La circolare citata (a pag. 22) è chiara:  

> A tale proposito si riporta lesempio di rettifica della detrazione indicato nella relazione ministeriale, riguardante un bene ammortizzabile acquistato e utilizzato nel corso del 1998, gravato di 1.000.000 di lire di imposta, interamente detratta perché destinato ad operazioni imponibili ma utilizzato, a partire dal 2001, in operazioni escluse dallIVA.
> Come specificato nella relazione ministeriale, in tale situazione il contribuente dovrà rettificare la detrazione riversando allerario lire 400.000, pari ai due
> quinti dellimposta inizialmente detratta, riferita agli anni 2001 e 2002.

  ciao

----------


## fsdn2003

scusate..avrei una domanda...
nel 2006 apro P.I. e non esprimo opzioni durante l'anno per il regime fiscale e mi comporto regolarmente (iva trimestrale, studi di settore, comunicaz. iva, dichiaraz. redd, ecc).
posso dal 2008 optare per il regime agevolato od anche dei minimi??'come fare per l'uno o per l'atro caso??
ps ma se mi comporto come minimo, non devo fatturare con l'iva??
grazie

----------


## gibi1970

Leggiti la circolare già più volte citata! :-) 
Comunque la risposta alla prima domanda è "dipende" (nella circolare ci sono le condizioni per poter aderire al nuovo regime). 
Seconda domanda: vale il comportamento concludente. Fattura senza IVA = regime dei minimi.
Fattura con IVA = niente regime dei minimi. 
ciao    

> scusate..avrei una domanda...
> nel 2006 apro P.I. e non esprimo opzioni durante l'anno per il regime fiscale e mi comporto regolarmente (iva trimestrale, studi di settore, comunicaz. iva, dichiaraz. redd, ecc).
> posso dal 2008 optare per il regime agevolato od anche dei minimi??'come fare per l'uno o per l'atro caso??
> ps ma se mi comporto come minimo, non devo fatturare con l'iva??
> grazie

----------


## tartista

L'art. 4 comma 1, lettera a) del Decreto di applicazione dei minimi, prevede la deduzione dal reddito delle rimanenze al 31/12/2007 negli anni successivi (così pure la circolare MEF) e non nel solo 2008, come riporta l'articolo pubblicato sul sole 24ore di ieri a pag.24 dal titolo "Ritenute scomputate dalla sostitutiva". Avrei bisogno di una conferma perchè la cosa è molto importante per chi ha molte rimanenze.

----------


## serman

> ...e si rimanda alla circolare 328/E del 24/12/1997.
> Ora, se il bene ammortizzabile è stato acquistato nel 2007, ed è subito stato utilizzato, allora il 2007 è il *primo* anno in cui conteggiare la detrazione.
> E in tale anno si era - a pieno diritto - in regime IVA ordinario.
> Quindi io senza dubbio calcolerei solo 4/5 (anni 2008, 2009, 2010 e 2011) di detrazione da "restituire"... cioé 160 euro!
> La circolare citata (a pag. 22) è chiara:  
> ciao

  Perchè 4/5, il denominatore 5 a che si riferisce? 
Ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> Te la ritrovi nel senso che la potrai scomputare dall'imposta sostitutiva; poichè sicuramente andrai a credito (ritenute subite > imposta sostitutiva), esso potrai utilizzarlo in compensazione del contributo Inps a cui eventualmente sei soggetto, oppure chiedendolo a rimborso. 
> ciao

  
non vorrei fare ancora l'avvocato del diavolo e forse sto esagerando ma... perché secondo voi all'art.6 del decreto interministeriale si sono preoccupati di sancire la possibilità di compensazione delle ritenute subite (in eccedenza) ex art. 17 del D.Lgs.241/97 (non era pacifico?) e non anche di possibilità di chiedere il rimborso? ... non credo che lo si possa anche solo pensare ma non vorrei che... per favore ditemi che sto dicendo una grossa cavolata

----------


## Niccolò

> non vorrei fare ancora l'avvocato del diavolo e forse sto esagerando ma... perché secondo voi all'art.6 del decreto interministeriale si sono preoccupati di sancire la possibilità di compensazione delle ritenute subite (in eccedenza) ex art. 17 del D.Lgs.241/97 (non era pacifico?) e non anche di possibilità di chiedere il rimborso? ... non credo che lo si possa anche solo pensare ma non vorrei che... per favore ditemi che sto dicendo una grossa cavolata

  
Parla di possibilità, non di obbligo. E questo mi sembra uno dei pochi punti positivi, io preferirei poter compensare oggi piuttosto che incassare tra 3-4 anni  :Wink:

----------


## gg71_it

> Parla di possibilità, non di obbligo. E questo mi sembra uno dei pochi punti positivi, io preferirei poter compensare oggi piuttosto che incassare tra 3-4 anni

  su questo sono pienamente d'accordo ma se per caso non ho niente da compensare? posso veramente chiedere il rimborso? perché nel decreto non si dice niente in proposito?

----------


## Niccolò

> su questo sono pienamente d'accordo ma se per caso non ho niente da compensare? posso veramente chiedere il rimborso? perché nel decreto non si dice niente in proposito?

  
Almeno l'INPS l'avrai, o l'ICI. Se proprio non devi compensare niente non vedo perchè non chiedere il rimborso, il decreto parla di possibilità di compensare, ma nulla vieta riguardo ad una richiesta di rimborso. Di fatto è un credito e hai diritto di riaverlo. Credo invece che se nulla fosse stato detto sulla compensazione, dubito che la si sarebbe potuta dare per tacitamente concessa. 
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

> Perchè 4/5, il denominatore 5 a che si riferisce? 
> Ciao

  Art. 19bis2 comma 2 DPR 933/1972 ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> Almeno l'INPS l'avrai, o l'ICI. Se proprio non devi compensare niente non vedo perch&#232; non chiedere il rimborso, il decreto parla di possibilit&#224; di compensare, ma nulla vieta riguardo ad una richiesta di rimborso. Di fatto &#232; un credito e hai diritto di riaverlo. Credo invece che se nulla fosse stato detto sulla compensazione, dubito che la si sarebbe potuta dare per tacitamente concessa. 
> Ciao

  ok 
se ho ben capito tu dici:
 siccome le ritenute subite (a proposito dovranno istituire un nuovo codice tributo :Confused:  ) sono considerate a titolo di acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva (altro nuovo codice tributo)
e siccome tale imposta in quanto in precedenza non esistente non era statuito fosse compensabile (anche se oggi si pu&#242; praticamente compensare tutto, almeno che io sappia)
hanno dovuto dirlo esplicitamente ma non si sono sentiti in dovere di statuire che comunque l'eccedenza non compensata o non compensabile per carenza di importi a debito possa comunque essere chiesta a rimborso in quanto costituisce comunque un credito di cui non si pu&#242; negare il rimborso (naturalmente salvo errori nella denuncia)... penso tu abbia ragione 
p.s.
ho solo l'ici da compensare ed &#232; ben poca cosa rispetto al credito che penso di maturare con questo nuovo regime

----------


## serman

> Art. 19bis2 comma 2 DPR 933/1972 ciao

  ????????????

----------


## gg71_it

"In termini di semplificazione il decreto rispetta gli auspici. Ora per&#242; lo snellimento dovr&#224; riguardare anche chi &#232; rimasto fuori, per non creare figli e figliastri in seno alle aziende italiane. Il fatto vero &#232; che non sempre il regime agevolato sar&#224; conveniente. *Pagare l'imposta sostitutiva significa anche rinunciare a detrazioni e deduzioni.* Con cui, talvolta, certe imprese potrebbero pagare meno del 20&#37;. E allora passare alla tassazione ordinaria sarebbe pi&#249; conveniente". 
Ora per me i casi sono quattro:
1 - io non ho capito niente del nuovo regime
2 - io non ho capito cosa ha voluto dire il resp. tributario di confartigianato
3 - il giornalista ha riportato male il contenuto dell'intervista
4 - il resp. tributario di confartigianato non ha ... le idee chiare sul nuovo regime 
Attendo Vs. graditi commenti.

----------


## alexcasy

buongiorno a tutti, sono un libero professionista (geometra) ed ero molto interessato a questo nuovo regime fiscale. soprattutto sarei curioso di sapere qual'è l'onorario corretto che un commercialista deve chiedere per dare la propria consulenza professionale a chi ha o vorrà adottare tale regime?
mi piacerebbe che qualcuno di voi mi dia qualche cifra di riferimento 
ps:io sono di Torino
grazie mille
alessandro

----------


## Niccolò

> buongiorno a tutti, sono un libero professionista (geometra) ed ero molto interessato a questo nuovo regime fiscale. soprattutto sarei curioso di sapere qual'è l'onorario corretto che un commercialista deve chiedere per dare la propria consulenza professionale a chi ha o vorrà adottare tale regime?
> mi piacerebbe che qualcuno di voi mi dia qualche cifra di riferimento 
> ps:io sono di Torino
> grazie mille
> alessandro

  
Dipende dal lavoro che deve essere svolto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roberto's

> "In termini di semplificazione il decreto rispetta gli auspici. Ora però lo snellimento dovrà riguardare anche chi è rimasto fuori, per non creare figli e figliastri in seno alle aziende italiane. Il fatto vero è che non sempre il regime agevolato sarà conveniente. *Pagare l'imposta sostitutiva significa anche rinunciare a detrazioni e deduzioni.* Con cui, talvolta, certe imprese potrebbero pagare meno del 20%. E allora passare alla tassazione ordinaria sarebbe più conveniente". 
> Ora per me i casi sono quattro:
> 1 - io non ho capito niente del nuovo regime
> 2 - io non ho capito cosa ha voluto dire il resp. tributario di confartigianato
> 3 - il giornalista ha riportato male il contenuto dell'intervista
> 4 - il resp. tributario di confartigianato non ha ... le idee chiare sul nuovo regime 
> Attendo Vs. graditi commenti.

  
Doveva dire che il regime "quasi mai conviene" ed invece...
quindi propendo per il caso 4 :Big Grin:

----------


## alexcasy

> Dipende dal lavoro che deve essere svolto

  il lavoro sarà quello che prevede questo nuovo regime....perciò no IVA, no IRAP e relativi modelli da compilare e poi penso al minor lavoro derivante dalla indetraibilità di alcune spese....fatturato previsto diciamo 20mila euro......io azzardo una cifra: 250E+iva, compreso dichiarazione redditi.
cosa ne pensate?
mi sembra che sia una cifra corretta, anche perchè non mi sembra giusto, pur riconoscendo il lavoro eseguito, lasciare 800/1000E ad un commercialista per la tenuta della contabilità per un fatturato esiguo come quello da me ipotizzato sopra.
datemi il vs parere, grazie

----------


## lucacz

Io pongo un altro quesito: per un soggetto che esercita la professione ed è contemporanemante dipendente il reddito professionale sarà colpito dalla sostitutiva, ma farà cumulo con quello professionale. In proposito nella circolare non mi sembra che ci siano riferimenti a questa casistica.

----------


## gg71_it

> Io pongo un altro quesito: per un soggetto che esercita la professione ed &#232; contemporanemante dipendente il reddito professionale sar&#224; colpito dalla sostitutiva, ma far&#224; cumulo con quello professionale. In proposito nella circolare non mi sembra che ci siano riferimenti a questa casistica.

  l'imposta sostitutiva di cui si discute qui riguarda solo il reddito di impresa e libero professionale (non quello di lavoro dipendente) e non far&#224; cumulo (con il reddito di lavoro dipendente come forse volevi dire)

----------


## Niccolò

> Io pongo un altro quesito: per un soggetto che esercita la professione ed è contemporanemante dipendente il reddito professionale sarà colpito dalla sostitutiva, ma farà cumulo con quello professionale. In proposito nella circolare non mi sembra che ci siano riferimenti a questa casistica.

  
No, una è imposta sostitutiva mentre l'altra è IRPEF.

----------


## lucacz

> l'imposta sostitutiva di cui si discute qui riguarda solo il reddito di impresa e libero professionale (non quello di lavoro dipendente) e non farà cumulo (con il reddito di lavoro dipendente come forse volevi dire)

  Volevo dire proprio questo! Grazie  :Wink:

----------


## maratoneta

Salve a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum e lo faccio per confrontarmi con altri commercialisti che si trovano a dover far fronte alle novità della finanziaria 2008.
Diciamo che la normativa sul nuovo regime dei minimi è abbastanza chiara. Tuttavia sono diversi i punti che il Ministero dovrà chiarire:
1. Esercizio doppia attività; una in regime speciale (agricoltura), quindi esclusa dai minimi, e una in regime semplificato (attività commerciale). Posso per la seconda attività applicare il regime dei minimi?
2. Si parla di comportamento concludente. Nel comportamento concludente rientrano anche: la registrazione delle fatture emesse, dei corrispettivi, delle fatture di acquisto e la tenuta delle altre scritture contabili. 
Visto che solamente il ministro Visco, tra le altre farneticazioni (vedi compensi milionari), poteva affermare che le imprese rientranti in questo regime possono non avvalersi più del commercialista, come si concilia l'attività professionale tributaria con questo? Mi spiego, se in caso di ispezione presso un negozio di abbigliamento viene trovato il registro dei Corrispettivi possono affermare che trattasi di comportamento concludente per cui si è scelto di non ricadere nei minimi? Per monitorare se vengono superati i parametri di appartenenza nel nuovo regime devo pur tenere un minimo di contabilità, come si fà se poi lo considerano un comportamento concludente?
3. Penso che nella stragrande maggioranza delle imprese ci sia il caso di dover emettere una fattura a gennaio 2008 di competenza di dicembre 2007 o di dover riscuotere nel 2008 una fattura emessa a dicembre 2007. Come mi devo comportare se per il 2007 vale il criterio della competenza mentre per il 2008 (anno in cui riscuoterò la fattura) vale il criterio di cassa?
4. Acquisto di beni ammortizzabili con finanziamento a 5 anni. Visto che i beni amm.li sono considerati deducibili nel periodo in cui vengono pagati, come faccio a monitorare il tutto se non posso registrare niente in quanto ciò è considerato comportamento concludente?
Queste sono alcune delle riflessioni che mi sono venute in questi primi giorni di valutazione del nuove regime. 
Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> il lavoro sarà quello che prevede questo nuovo regime....perciò no IVA, no IRAP e relativi modelli da compilare e poi penso al minor lavoro derivante dalla indetraibilità di alcune spese....fatturato previsto diciamo 20mila euro......io azzardo una cifra: 250E+iva, compreso dichiarazione redditi.
> cosa ne pensate?
> mi sembra che sia una cifra corretta, anche perchè non mi sembra giusto, pur riconoscendo il lavoro eseguito, lasciare 800/1000E ad un commercialista per la tenuta della contabilità per un fatturato esiguo come quello da me ipotizzato sopra.
> datemi il vs parere, grazie

  
No IVA che significa? Che la contabilità la tiene il commercialista o si limita a fare il modello Unico su un resoconto vendite-acquisti che gli proponi?

----------


## gg71_it

*disapplicazione del regime*  per legge
la circolare su tale argomento dice che :
"Il regime dei minimi cessa di avere efficacia quando alternativamente il
contribuente:
a) consegue ricavi o compensi superiori a 30.000 euro;
omissis" 
ora mi domando e vi domando tali ricavi, per le imprese come si computano per competenza o per cassa?

----------


## Roberto's

La determinazione del reddito imponibile richiede comunque competenza in campo fiscale (per es.quali costi sono deducibili? in che percentuale?, ecc.). ed in ogni caso non si potrà fare a meno di tenere una contabilità anche se "in forma libera". E allora l'onorario dipenderà dalla quantità e tipologia delle operazioni attive e passive poste in essere e da quale esposizione sarà richiesta dai nuovi quadri del reddito RE lav.autonomo e RG impresa.
Evitiamo di addentrarci nel campo del "giusto" o meno, perché non ne usciamo... (dall'idraulico al... notaio
Detto ciò, non meno di 400.

----------


## alexcasy

> No IVA che significa? Che la contabilità la tiene il commercialista o si limita a fare il modello Unico su un resoconto vendite-acquisti che gli proponi?

  
intendo dire che da parte mia non ci saranno più fatture costituite da onorario + IVA ma solo onorario e CIPAG 4%. Ovviamente se effettuerò delle spese "professionali" queste avranno si l'IVA evidenziata, e questa sarà l'unica che avrò in contabilità. Mi scuso se non uso termini tecnici corretti...

----------


## ivan

Il Regime Dei Minimi E' Vero Che Prevede Il Versamento Dell'imposta Sostitutiva Del 20% E La  Non Applicazione Dell'iva Per Le Fatture Per Le Fatture Emesse, L'irap, Gli Studi Ecc. Ma Il Dubbio Sorge Sull'iva Pagata Ai Fornitori.ritengo Che Quest'ultima Sia Un Ulteriore Aggravio Di Imposta In Capo Al Soggetto Che Ha Optato Per Il Regime Dei Minimi Considerato Che Non Potra' Essere Recuperata (l'iva) Ma Considerata Come Un Costo Ai Fini Della Determinazione Del Reddito Imponibile....cosa Ne Pensate????

----------


## alexcasy

> Il Regime Dei Minimi E' Vero Che Prevede Il Versamento Dell'imposta Sostitutiva Del 20% E La  Non Applicazione Dell'iva Per Le Fatture Per Le Fatture Emesse, L'irap, Gli Studi Ecc. Ma Il Dubbio Sorge Sull'iva Pagata Ai Fornitori.ritengo Che Quest'ultima Sia Un Ulteriore Aggravio Di Imposta In Capo Al Soggetto Che Ha Optato Per Il Regime Dei Minimi Considerato Che Non Potra' Essere Recuperata (l'iva) Ma Considerata Come Un Costo Ai Fini Della Determinazione Del Reddito Imponibile....cosa Ne Pensate????

  cioè sull'iva pagata non si pagheranno tasse?

----------


## gg71_it

> cioè sull'iva pagata non si pagheranno tasse?

  ne abbiamo già parlato ... leggetevi tutto il post
l'iva sugli acquisti non potendo essere detratta dall'iva sulle vendite (che non c'è) diventa un costo (sic)

----------


## Niccolò

> intendo dire che da parte mia non ci saranno più fatture costituite da onorario + IVA ma solo onorario e CIPAG 4%. Ovviamente se effettuerò delle spese "professionali" queste avranno si l'IVA evidenziata, e questa sarà l'unica che avrò in contabilità. Mi scuso se non uso termini tecnici corretti...

  
Per capirsi, togliere l'IVA da una contabilità non è la panacea di tutti i mali  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
E' come togliere la mozzarella dalla pizza, quanto costerà meno, un 15%? 6 euro invece di 7. Più o meno.
Discorso diverso è se uno si tiene la contabilità da solo, fa un bilancio a fine anno e lo porta al commercialista che si limita a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi.

----------


## alexcasy

> Per capirsi, togliere l'IVA da una contabilità non è la panacea di tutti i mali  
> E' come togliere la mozzarella dalla pizza, quanto costerà meno, un 15%? 6 euro invece di 7. Più o meno.
> Discorso diverso è se uno si tiene la contabilità da solo, fa un bilancio a fine anno e lo porta al commercialista che si limita a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi.

  beh, nn c'è + l'IVA, IRAP, ADDIZIONALI......insomma non mi sembra poco no?
con l'avvento dei software poi mi sembra che oggi una contabilità normale, senza un grosso parco clienti e "fornitori" ed un reddito che si aggira sui 20mila annui non sia particolarmente dispendiosa di energie e ore lavorative.
io capisco i punti di vista dei commercialisti però ripeto che non trovo corretto pagare una mensilità di stipendio per una contabilità così "semplice" per chi è del mestiere.
E' come il regime detto forfettino. Ditemi voi che calcoli aberranti doveva fare il commercialista per tenere la contabilità di un professionista che adottava questo regime. Eppure io pagavo 600E annui, che mi sembravano tanti. Uno onesto poi ho scoperto (tardi) che ne chiedeva solo 350E.
Ci vuole il senso delle proporzioni...

----------


## Roberto's

> beh, nn c'è + l'IVA, IRAP, ADDIZIONALI......insomma non mi sembra poco no?
> con l'avvento dei software poi mi sembra che oggi una contabilità normale, senza un grosso parco clienti e "fornitori" ed un reddito che si aggira sui 20mila annui non sia particolarmente dispendiosa di energie e ore lavorative.
> io capisco i punti di vista dei commercialisti però ripeto che non trovo corretto pagare una mensilità di stipendio per una contabilità così "semplice" per chi è del mestiere.
> E' come il regime detto forfettino. Ditemi voi che calcoli aberranti doveva fare il commercialista per tenere la contabilità di un professionista che adottava questo regime. Eppure io pagavo 600E annui, che mi sembravano tanti. Uno onesto poi ho scoperto (tardi) che ne chiedeva solo 350E.
> Ci vuole il senso delle proporzioni...

  
Se 350 è "onesto" per un Forfait (zero lavoro sui costi), tenuto conto che col nuovo Regime dovrò eseguire le stesse operazioni di una "semplificata": valutare se il costo è inerente e certo e se c'è documento che prova il pagamento, sommatoria dei costi per tipologia ed in base alla % di deducibilità (telefoniche, autovetture, beni e servizi promiscui, ecc.)...visto ciò, faccio volentieri le proporzioni sul tempo impiegato.
Il software è strumento indispensabile, ma 1°occorre sapere cosa si digita 2° non è gratis!! o l'AutoCAD ve lo possa il Comune?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexcasy

> Se 350 è "onesto" per un Forfait (zero lavoro sui costi), tenuto conto che col nuovo Regime dovrò eseguire le stesse operazioni di una "semplificata": valutare se il costo è inerente e certo e se c'è documento che prova il pagamento, sommatoria dei costi per tipologia ed in base alla % di deducibilità (telefoniche, autovetture, beni e servizi promiscui, ecc.)...visto ciò, faccio volentieri le proporzioni sul tempo impiegato.
> Il software è strumento indispensabile, ma 1°occorre sapere cosa si digita 2° non è gratis!! o l'AutoCAD ve lo possa il Comune?

  comprendo il tuo punto di vista però se l'intento del governo è quello di snellire la burocrazia fiscale riducendo anche i costi del contribuente allora uno dei 2 (fisco e categ dei commercialisti) raccontano "balle".
io il risparmio lo valuto tale se da 800 euro che costa mantenere un regime normale con il regime normale ne spendo la metà, almeno. Se il risparmio è solo 100/200Euro, allora siamo al punto di partenza!
Discorsi simili li subisco anche io nel mio campo e posso capire le vostre "osservazioni"...

----------


## nic

> Se 350 è "onesto" per un Forfait (zero lavoro sui costi), tenuto conto che col nuovo Regime dovrò eseguire le stesse operazioni di una "semplificata": valutare se il costo è inerente e certo e se c'è documento che prova il pagamento, sommatoria dei costi per tipologia ed in base alla % di deducibilità (telefoniche, autovetture, beni e servizi promiscui, ecc.)...visto ciò, faccio volentieri le proporzioni sul tempo impiegato.
> Il software è strumento indispensabile, ma 1°occorre sapere cosa si digita 2° non è gratis!! o l'AutoCAD ve lo possa il Comune?

  Per forfettino penso che intendesse il regime delle nuove attività produttive e non il forfettario che se non sbaglio lo hanno "mandato in pensione" il 31/12/06. I Forfettini, comunque, io ne ho avuti alcuni, comportavano abbastanza lavoro se non altro perchè sottosposti allo studio di settore. Inoltre, nella mia esperienza, tutti i contribuenti avevano dovuto ricorrere al commercialista perchè il tutor dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non era poi così tanto competente. 
La riflessione è questa: con questo regime il Governo dà l'illusione ai contribuenti più piccoli di poter fare da sè e questo, a meno di pochi casi, non è affatto così !!!!! e lo vediamo da tutti i dubbi che scorrono in questi giorni sul forum.

----------


## Niccolò

> Per forfettino penso che intendesse il regime delle nuove attività produttive e non il forfettario che se non sbaglio lo hanno "mandato in pensione" il 31/12/06. I Forfettini, comunque, io ne ho avuti alcuni, comportavano abbastanza lavoro se non altro perchè sottosposti allo studio di settore. Inoltre, nella mia esperienza, tutti i contribuenti avevano dovuto ricorrere al commercialista perchè il tutor dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non era poi così tanto competente. 
> La riflessione è questa: con questo regime il Governo dà l'illusione ai contribuenti più piccoli di poter fare da sè e questo, a meno di pochi casi, non è affatto così !!!!! e lo vediamo da tutti i dubbi che scorrono in questi giorni sul forum.

  
Quoto nic (quasi mio omonimo  :Big Grin: ). E' un regime ad oggi molto confuso e secondo me affatto conveniente se non per situazioni quasi casuali. Però la gente gode a risparmiare 2-300 di commercialista.... che dire, lasciamoli godere  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Buon weekend a tutti.

----------


## gg71_it

*disapplicazione del regime*  per legge
la circolare su tale argomento dice che :
"Il regime dei minimi cessa di avere efficacia quando alternativamente il
contribuente:
a) consegue ricavi o compensi superiori a 30.000 euro;
omissis" 
ora mi domando e vi domando tali ricavi, per le imprese come si computano per competenza o per cassa?

----------


## swami

> comprendo il tuo punto di vista però se l'intento del governo è quello di snellire la burocrazia fiscale riducendo anche i costi del contribuente allora uno dei 2 (fisco e categ dei commercialisti) raccontano "balle".
> io il risparmio lo valuto tale se da 800 euro che costa mantenere un regime normale con il regime normale ne spendo la metà, almeno. Se il risparmio è solo 100/200Euro, allora siamo al punto di partenza!
> Discorsi simili li subisco anche io nel mio campo e posso capire le vostre "osservazioni"...

  il problema con questi regimi è sempre lo stesso, al contribuente arriva l'informazione spesso errata che al commercialista sia diminuito il lavoro, invece i dati da comunicare sono sempre gli stessi quendo nn ancora più dettagliati, cambiano solo le dichiarazioni o i quadri in cui comunicare questi dati e questo spesso si trasforma in ulteriori software da acquistare e tempo per calcolare i dati, studiare la normativa e un incremento o uno spostamento dei costi ... in pratica al commeercialista nessun vantaggio solo tanto su cui informarsi ... e questo te lo assicuro io che nn sono titolare d studio ma semplice operativa, ovvero quella che si smazza il lavoro e si studia i software e le novità  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io azzardo una cifra: 250E+iva, compreso dichiarazione redditi.
> cosa ne pensate?

  Io penso che l'azzardo non fa per te  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non è che non hai avuto risposta ... è che la risposta non c'è!!  :Big Grin:  
Potrei pure telefonare a Visco, ma mi sa che non sa nemmeno lui la soluzione ... 
ciao   

> *disapplicazione del regime*  per legge
> la circolare su tale argomento dice che :
> "Il regime dei minimi cessa di avere efficacia quando alternativamente il
> contribuente:
> a) consegue ricavi o compensi superiori a 30.000 euro;
> omissis" 
> ora mi domando e vi domando tali ricavi, per le imprese come si computano per competenza o per cassa?

----------


## swami

> Uno onesto poi ho scoperto (tardi) che ne chiedeva solo 350E.

  quello nn è onesto, quello è uno che t calcola una volta l'anno ... quando devi pagare  :EEK!:

----------


## stsimar

ho due dubbi sul regime dei minimi: 
1) ritenuta : l'art. 6 del DM dell'Economia del 2 Gennaio 2008 dispone che "le ritenute subite dai contribuenti minimi si considerano effettuate a titolo di acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva...l'eccedenza è utilizzata in compensazione ai sensi dell'art. 17 del d- lgs. 9/7/1997 n. 241" Mi sembra di capire che i compensi degli autonomi minimi siano soggetti a ritenuta, con l'effetto distorsivo che per compensi interamente assoggettati a ritenuta l'imposta sostitutiva di fatto verrebbe mai pagata a ci troveremmo sempre in presenza di un credito (considerando i costi dell'attività e i contributi). Siete d'accordo? 
2) Acquisti del triennio inferiori a 15.000. Ho un caso particolare di un agente di commercio che ha immesso l'autovettura nell'attività nel 2005 (valore fiscale 17.000 euro) e l'ha successivamente estromessa con autofattura nel 2007. Dal 2007 infatti percepisce la pensione e la sua attività andrà a morire. Secondo voi può accedere al regime dei minimi, visto che a questo punto il bene strumentale non esiste più, oppure il termine acquisti riguarda solo l'immissione nell'attività (con conseguente valore maggiore del limite imposto dalla normativa)?

----------


## lucacz

... e se son rose fioriranno!

----------


## swami

> ... e se son rose fioriranno!

  
io vedo taaaanti cachi ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

...e in ogni caso è uno che offre servizi da 350 euro .... non so se mi spiego .. :Big Grin:      

> quello nn è onesto, quello è uno che t calcola una volta l'anno ... quando devi pagare

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) D'accordissimo. 
2) Non mi risulta che questa fattispecie, che sarà sicuramenter frequente, sia stata affrontata dal Fisco. Io non mi prenderei la responsabilità di decidere, e lo farei fare al cliente, come al solito. 
ciao   

> ho due dubbi sul regime dei minimi: 
> 1) ritenuta : l'art. 6 del DM dell'Economia del 2 Gennaio 2008 dispone che "le ritenute subite dai contribuenti minimi si considerano effettuate a titolo di acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva...l'eccedenza è utilizzata in compensazione ai sensi dell'art. 17 del d- lgs. 9/7/1997 n. 241" Mi sembra di capire che i compensi degli autonomi minimi siano soggetti a ritenuta, con l'effetto distorsivo che per compensi interamente assoggettati a ritenuta l'imposta sostitutiva di fatto verrebbe mai pagata a ci troveremmo sempre in presenza di un credito (considerando i costi dell'attività e i contributi). Siete d'accordo? 
> 2) Acquisti del triennio inferiori a 15.000. Ho un caso particolare di un agente di commercio che ha immesso l'autovettura nell'attività nel 2005 (valore fiscale 17.000 euro) e l'ha successivamente estromessa con autofattura nel 2007. Dal 2007 infatti percepisce la pensione e la sua attività andrà a morire. Secondo voi può accedere al regime dei minimi, visto che a questo punto il bene strumentale non esiste più, oppure il termine acquisti riguarda solo l'immissione nell'attività (con conseguente valore maggiore del limite imposto dalla normativa)?

----------


## stsimar

grazie per il contributo. Se non altro in base al Dm abbiamo chiarito che la ritenuta va effettuata. Il problema riguarda semmai quelle fatture gi&#224; emesse in regime dei minimi senza l'esposizione della ritenuta in fattura.

----------


## stsimar

Volevo intervenire anche io sull'argomento. 
La mia idea, al di là della convenienza o meno per il commercialista, in base ad alcune simulazioni che ho cercato di fare confrontando per fasce di reddito il regime ordinario con il nuovo regime dei minimi, è che di fatto la situazione si comincia ad equilibrare partendo da un reddito netto (ricavi-costi-contributi per intenderci) di circa 17.500 euro in su, che significa praticamente un volume di compensi di almeno 22.500 euro (e mi tengo basso). Di fatto il nuovo regime conviene a chi sta al limite della soglia di ricavi dei 30.000 euro e con pochi costi (per non perdere troppa iva), mentre a livelli di reddito bassi la situazione diventa notevolmente peggiorativa (ovviamente non considero il fatto di non avere gli SDS), oppure a chi possiede altri redditi di lavoro dipendente o di pensione, evitando in tal modo il cumulo.
Non so quanti clienti vorranno scegliere questo regime, ma già più di qualcuno mi ha posto il problema della non convenienza economica di tale scelta.

----------


## enzo54

Ho utilizzato il programma per il confronto della convenienza al regime Minimi/Ordinari (STUDIAMO-WEB), trovandolo molto utile. Debbo però fare la seguente riflessione: Nel regime della tassazione ordinaria ai fini IRAP, mi sembra che non tenga conto della   deduzione  degli 8.000 euro spettanti ai piccoli contribuenti , abbattendo così ulteriormente l'imponibile Irap. Mi potete dare conferma ? 
P.S.  dai casi esaminati  non ho trovato nessun beneficio con l'opzione al regime dei minimi

----------


## stsimar

A me sembra che gli 8000 euro dell'IRAP restano, abbattendo l'imponibile. Quindi andrebbero considerati nel calcolo, a meno di estromettere il cliente dalla gestione dell'IRAP per corrispondenza con i requisti del regime dei minimi. 
Quanto alla convenienza, preciso che anche io in nessun caso ho trovato convenienza. Le simulazioni mi hanno comunque consentito di avere degli orientamenti di massima di tipo generale.

----------


## Speedy

> A me sembra che gli 8000 euro dell'IRAP restano, abbattendo l'imponibile. Quindi andrebbero considerati nel calcolo, a meno di estromettere il cliente dalla gestione dell'IRAP per corrispondenza con i requisti del regime dei minimi.
> Quanto alla convenienza, preciso che anche io in nessun caso ho trovato convenienza. Le simulazioni mi hanno comunque consentito di avere degli orientamenti di massima di tipo generale.

  Aggiungo un ulteriore motivo di riflessione:
= un professionista minimo incassa da soggetti iva 20.000 e subisce la ritenuta di acconto di 4.000; sostiene spese e contributi previdenziali per 3.000;
= secondo il regime agevolato, deve pagare 3.400 (il 20% di 17.000)
= scala le ritenute di acconto di 4.000 per cui va a credito di 600 
Ma il d.m. prevede, per tale credito, soltanto la compensazione con altri tributi, mentre nulla è detto per l'eventuale rimborso.
E se quel professionista non ha altri tributi o contributi da versare ?
Accumulerà un credito di 600 per ciascun anno, senza poterne chiedere il rimborso, vita natural durante ?

----------


## Niccolò

> Aggiungo un ulteriore motivo di riflessione:
> = un professionista minimo incassa da soggetti iva 20.000 e subisce la ritenuta di acconto di 4.000; sostiene spese e contributi previdenziali per 3.000;
> = secondo il regime agevolato, deve pagare 3.400 (il 20% di 17.000)
> = scala le ritenute di acconto di 4.000 per cui va a credito di 600 
> Ma il d.m. prevede, per tale credito, soltanto la compensazione con altri tributi, mentre nulla è detto per l'eventuale rimborso.
> E se quel professionista non ha altri tributi o contributi da versare ?
> Accumulerà un credito di 600 per ciascun anno, senza poterne chiedere il rimborso, vita natural durante ?

  
Il decreto mi sembra parli di possibilità di compensare il credito, nulla dica sul rimborso perchè, se non viene affermato il contrario, risulta implicito poterlo chiedere. Resta comunque indubbio che un professionista sia penalizzato, dovendo pagare in anticipo il 100% delle imposte dovute, per richiedere in seguito il rimborso di quanto dato in eccesso.

----------


## L'Esperto confonde

> Regime dei minimi SI - Regime dei minimi NO. 
> Come scegliere? 
> "Giochiamo" qui per avere una prima idea.

  Secondo me il file non tiene conto della possibilità nel nuovo regime di incamerare l'iva sulle operazioni attive. In questo caso il nuovo regime è quasi sempre più conveniente.
Esempio:
Compensi: 25.000 
Iva a debito: 5.000
Spese: 5.000
Iva a credito: 1.000
Contributi previdenziali: 3.500
Versamento da rettifica detrazione: 500
Coniuge e 1 figlio a carico
Detrazione del 19% su 2.000 di oneri
Se col regime dei minimi si riesce a vendere a 30.000, il nuovo regime è più conveniente (l'incasso netto è di 15.900, contro 14.121 del regime ordinario, senza tener conto della parcella del commercialista... :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Salve a tutti,
tra i miei clienti ho dei cd "forfetini". 
Alcuni di questi li vorrei far passare al nuovo regime dei minimi.
Devo fare qualche opzione? Bisogna fare la rinuncia al regime del forfetino con comunicazione all'agenzia delle entrate (in quanto non è scaduto il triennio e non si sono superati i tetti)?

----------


## gibi1970

Art. 19bis2 comma 2 DPR 933/1972 ciao   

> ????????????

  Cercare e leggere il riferimento no, eh?  :Big Grin:  
<<Per i beni ammortizzabili, la rettifica di cui al comma 1 e' eseguita in
rapporto al diverso utilizzo che si verifica nell'anno della loro entrata in
funzione ovvero nei quattro anni successivi ed e' calcolata con riferimento a
tanti quinti dell'imposta quanti sono gli anni mancanti al compimento del
quinquennio.>> 
ciao

----------


## serman

> Art. 19bis2 comma 2 DPR 933/1972 ciao   
> Cercare e leggere il riferimento no, eh?  
> <<Per i beni ammortizzabili, la rettifica di cui al comma 1 e' eseguita in
> rapporto al diverso utilizzo che si verifica nell'anno della loro entrata in
> funzione ovvero nei quattro anni successivi ed e' calcolata con riferimento a
> tanti quinti dell'imposta quanti sono gli anni mancanti al compimento del
> quinquennio.>> 
> ciao

  Beh,veramente ho cercato...... Intanto il DPR 933 non esiste! Chiaro che era il 633. Poi l'art.19bis2 comma 2 che c'azzecca?
cmq grazie!

----------


## Niccolò

> Secondo me il file non tiene conto della possibilità nel nuovo regime di incamerare l'iva sulle operazioni attive. In questo caso il nuovo regime è quasi sempre più conveniente.
> Esempio:
> Compensi: 25.000 
> Iva a debito: 5.000
> Spese: 5.000
> Iva a credito: 1.000
> Contributi previdenziali: 3.500
> Versamento da rettifica detrazione: 500
> Coniuge e 1 figlio a carico
> ...

   
Non lo considera perchè non è una prassi molto corretta (che tra l'altro è impossibile per chi ha un tariffario da rispettare, ad esempio i professionisti iscritti a un albo).

----------


## gibi1970

> Beh,veramente ho cercato...... Intanto il DPR 933 non esiste! Chiaro che era il 633.

  Chiaro, visto che si parla di IVA.  :Cool:    

> Poi l'art.19bis2 comma 2 che c'azzecca?
> cmq grazie!

  Circolare 73/E 21/12/2007, capitolo 3.1.4 sulla rettifica della detrazione (si parla di quello, no?):
<<L'applicazione del regime dei contribuenti minimi comporta la rettifica
dell'Iva già detratta negli anni in cui si è applicato il regime ordinario, *ai sensi
dell'art. 19-bis2 del dPR n. 633 del 1972*.>> 
ciao  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> Secondo me invece è l'unica prassi possibile in questo regime perchè:
> 1) l'iva sugli acquisti è indetraibile e quindi diventa costo. Applicando lo stesso ricarico sui costi inevitabilmente il prezzo di vendita deve aumentare;
> 2) perchè il decreto (scritto dai soliti analfabeti fiscali che ci governano) prevede che in caso di sforamento del limite di ricavi di oltre il 50% si deve scorporare l'iva dai corrispettivi, assumendo implicitamente che tali corrispettivi siano comprensivi di iva.

  
Secondo me è una prassi non solo illegittima ma anche parzialmente impossibile. Mi spiego meglio. L'indetraibilità dei costi è sempre stata proposta come uno svantaggio di questo regime, se fosse lecito il parallelo iva-costo iva-ricavo non sarebbe uno svantaggio ma un vantaggio, perchè chiunque trarrebbe beneficio nel non versare l'IVa sulle vendite. Per alcune categorie non è possibile addebitare l'IVA non evidenziandola (tariffe professionali, beni con prezzi imposti dalla casa madre, contratti di collaborazione....).
Per lo scorporo dell'IVA hai ragione, ma credo non sia un'implicita facoltà di intascarsi l'IVA quanto un colpo di analfabetismo fiscale  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nessuna opzione.
Credo comunque che ci sarà qualcosa da barrare nella prossima dichiarazione Iva. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti,
> tra i miei clienti ho dei cd "forfetini". 
> Alcuni di questi li vorrei far passare al nuovo regime dei minimi.
> Devo fare qualche opzione? Bisogna fare la rinuncia al regime del forfetino con comunicazione all'agenzia delle entrate (in quanto non è scaduto il triennio e non si sono superati i tetti)?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo con Niccolò !
E comunque il confronto va fatto a parità di fatturato. 
ciao   

> Non lo considera perchè non è una prassi molto corretta (che tra l'altro è impossibile per chi ha un tariffario da rispettare, ad esempio i professionisti iscritti a un albo).

----------


## L'Esperto confonde

> Secondo me è una prassi non solo illegittima ma anche parzialmente impossibile. Mi spiego meglio. L'indetraibilità dei costi è sempre stata proposta come uno svantaggio di questo regime, se fosse lecito il parallelo iva-costo iva-ricavo non sarebbe uno svantaggio ma un vantaggio, perchè chiunque trarrebbe beneficio nel non versare l'IVa sulle vendite. Per alcune categorie non è possibile addebitare l'IVA non evidenziandola (tariffe professionali, beni con prezzi imposti dalla casa madre, contratti di collaborazione....).
> Per lo scorporo dell'IVA hai ragione, ma credo non sia un'implicita facoltà di intascarsi l'IVA quanto un colpo di analfabetismo fiscale

  Perchè pratica illegittima? Non siamo mica in un regime comunista. I prezzi sono liberi (se il cliente è disposto a pagare). Quindi se il cliente è privato non troverà alcuna differenza di prezzo e pagherà lo stesso. L'impresa o il professionista più difficilmente.
Però ripeto: se l'iva a monte è indetraibile è inevitabile che almeno in parte i prezzi siano ritoccati.
Cmq devo correggermi: gli analfabeti fiscali non sono quelli del decreto (dove si parla di iva relativa ecc.) ma quelli della circolare 73, dove invece si parla di scorporo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' vero, non siamo in nessun regime.
Per il cliente, che paga lo stesso importo, è lo stesso, sì, ma per il fornitore non è lo stesso, se è vero che per lui l'Iva è una partita di giro; non è correttissimo aumentare il proprio prezzo/compenso sfruttando tale possibilità, no?  :Smile:    

> Perchè pratica illegittima? Non siamo mica in un regime comunista. I prezzi sono liberi (se il cliente è disposto a pagare). Quindi se il cliente è privato non troverà alcuna differenza di prezzo e pagherà lo stesso. L'impresa o il professionista più difficilmente.
> Però ripeto: se l'iva a monte è indetraibile è inevitabile che almeno in parte i prezzi siano ritoccati.
> Cmq devo correggermi: gli analfabeti fiscali non sono quelli del decreto (dove si parla di iva relativa ecc.) ma quelli della circolare 73, dove invece si parla di scorporo.

----------


## Niccolò

> Perchè pratica illegittima? Non siamo mica in un regime comunista. I prezzi sono liberi (se il cliente è disposto a pagare). Quindi se il cliente è privato non troverà alcuna differenza di prezzo e pagherà lo stesso. L'impresa o il professionista più difficilmente.
> Però ripeto: se l'iva a monte è indetraibile è inevitabile che almeno in parte i prezzi siano ritoccati.
> Cmq devo correggermi: gli analfabeti fiscali non sono quelli del decreto (dove si parla di iva relativa ecc.) ma quelli della circolare 73, dove invece si parla di scorporo.

  
Proprio perchè non siamo nel comunismo ma in un mercato libero, ci dovrebbero essere delle leggi e un minimo di correttezza a tutela del mercato stesso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Se con un consulente del lavoro hai fissato un compenso di 200 più IVA al mese, da domani ti sembrerebbe logico pagarlo 240 perchè è diventato forfettario? Io non lo pagherei, e in giudizio sono convinto che nessun giudice mi darebbe torto  :Cool:

----------


## Alex74

Oltre al problema delle ritenute che generano sempre credito in dichiarazione per gli autonomi minimi (nell'ipotesi in cui i clienti siano tutti sostituti d'imposta ovviamente) mi chiedo: il reddito prodotto non va ad aggiungersi agli atri redditi nell'RN dove è presente un apposito rigo relativo alle ritenute subite; dunque.. dove si scomputano tali ritenute? Nell'RG (non mi sembra ci sia, almeno nei modelli 2007, un rigo relativo a tali ritenute); credo verrà inserito nei modelli 2008 a questo punto, no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'assurdità della previsione della effettuazione delle ritenute sta anche in questo aspetto. 
Vedremo cosa verrà richiesto in Unico 09.   

> Oltre al problema delle ritenute che generano sempre credito in dichiarazione per gli autonomi minimi (nell'ipotesi in cui i clienti siano tutti sostituti d'imposta ovviamente) mi chiedo: il reddito prodotto non va ad aggiungersi agli atri redditi nell'RN dove è presente un apposito rigo relativo alle ritenute subite; dunque.. dove si scomputano tali ritenute? Nell'RG (non mi sembra ci sia, almeno nei modelli 2007, un rigo relativo a tali ritenute); credo verrà inserito nei modelli 2008 a questo punto, no?

----------


## gg71_it

una ulteriore riflessione la merita la deducibilità dei contributi
non so se ci avete fatto caso (probabilemnte si) ma nel decreto ministeriale all'art. 5  secondo comma si introduce una innovazione di rilevante portata.
Non sto qui a riportarne per esteso il contenuto ma in buona sostanza tale comma dice che *i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali versati dai contribuenti minimi si deducono dal reddito soggetto ad imposta sostitutiva e solo l'eventuale eccedenza dal reddito complessivo* ("ai sensi dell'art. 10 " del TUIR).
Come si può ben capire tale innovazione è decisamente penalizzante per chi aderisce ma ... secondo voi (io ho già una opinione in merito) essendo una innovazione introdotta dal DM che "pretende" di modificare il TUIR che valore può avere ?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Perchè penalizzante ? 
Viene data ai "minimi" la possibilità di dedurre i contributi anche dal reddito professionmale (o di impresa), che altrienti, in mancanza di altri redditi, non avrebbero potuto dedurre ...  :Smile:     

> una ulteriore riflessione la merita la deducibilità dei contributi
> non so se ci avete fatto caso (probabilemnte si) ma nel decreto ministeriale all'art. 5  secondo comma si introduce una innovazione di rilevante portata.
> Non sto qui a riportarne per esteso il contenuto ma in buona sostanza tale comma dice che *i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali versati dai contribuenti minimi si deducono dal reddito soggetto ad imposta sostitutiva e solo l'eventuale eccedenza dal reddito complessivo* ("ai sensi dell'art. 10 " del TUIR).
> Come si può ben capire tale innovazione è decisamente penalizzante per chi aderisce ma ... secondo voi (io ho già una opinione in merito) essendo una innovazione introdotta dal DM che "pretende" di modificare il TUIR che valore può avere ?

----------


## gg71_it

> Perchè penalizzante ? 
> Viene data ai "minimi" la possibilità di dedurre i contributi anche dal reddito professionmale (o di impresa), che altrienti, in mancanza di altri redditi, non avrebbero potuto dedurre ...

  
come perche? mi pare evidente che sia penalizzante 
le aliquote irpef partono dal 23% e arrivano fino al 43% mentre l'imposta sostitutiva è del 20% ... mettiamo che i contributi versati siano 3000   
il contribuente minimo avrà una minor imposta (sostitutiva) da versare di 600 mentre quello ordinario potendo dedurre i 3000 dal reddito complessivo avrà un beneficio sicuramente più elevato (minimo 690 = 3000x23%) 
ma al di la di questo è corretto modificare con un DM il TUIR ?

----------


## Niccolò

> come perche? mi pare evidente che sia penalizzante 
> le aliquote irpef partono dal 23&#37; e arrivano fino al 43% mentre l'imposta sostitutiva &#232; del 20% ... mettiamo che i contributi versati siano 3000 €  
> il contribuente minimo avr&#224; una minor imposta (sostitutiva) da versare di 600€ mentre quello ordinario potendo dedurre i 3000€ dal reddito complessivo avr&#224; un beneficio sicuramente pi&#249; elevato (minimo 690€ = 3000x23%) 
> ma al di la di questo &#232; corretto modificare con un DM il TUIR ?

  
Se paga un'imposta sostitutiva come potrebbe detrarsi un'IRPEF che non paga?  :Confused: 
Non potevano mica fare una legge in funzione solo di chi ha un doppio lavoro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ti dicevo che non mi sembra penalizzante perchè, qualora la norma non avesse permesso la deducibilità dei contributi dal reddito di impresa/lavoro autonomo, essi sarebbero stati (in mancanza di alti redditi) indeducibili, come del resto lo sono nel regime del 10% di cui all'art.13; quindi, pur concordando con il tuo ragionamento (deduce solo il 20% di 3.000), tale importo è sempre meglio che niente. 
Non è corretto modificare il Tuir con un DM, ma questa è una modifica avantaggio del contribuente, per il motivo che ho già detto prima. 
ciao   

> come perche? mi pare evidente che sia penalizzante 
> le aliquote irpef partono dal 23% e arrivano fino al 43% mentre l'imposta sostitutiva è del 20% ... mettiamo che i contributi versati siano 3000   
> il contribuente minimo avrà una minor imposta (sostitutiva) da versare di 600 mentre quello ordinario potendo dedurre i 3000 dal reddito complessivo avrà un beneficio sicuramente più elevato (minimo 690 = 3000x23%) 
> ma al di la di questo è corretto modificare con un DM il TUIR ?

----------


## gg71_it

> Se paga un'imposta sostitutiva come potrebbe detrarsi un'IRPEF che non paga? 
> Non potevano mica fare una legge in funzione solo di chi ha un doppio lavoro

  
guarda che l'irpef non la paga solo chi ha un altro lavoro oltre a quello libero professionale (cosa che tra l'altro è contemplata nel testo del DM) 
cmq continuate a non rispondere al quesito vero
secondo voi si può modificare con un DM il TUIR?

----------


## gg71_it

> Ti dicevo che non mi sembra penalizzante perch&#232;, qualora la norma non avesse permesso la deducibilit&#224; dei contributi dal reddito di impresa/lavoro autonomo, essi sarebbero stati (in mancanza di alti redditi) indeducibili, come del resto lo sono nel regime del 10&#37; di cui all'art.13; quindi, pur concordando con il tuo ragionamento (deduce solo il 20% di 3.000), tale importo &#232; sempre meglio che niente. 
> Non &#232; corretto modificare il Tuir con un DM, ma questa &#232; una modifica avantaggio del contribuente, per il motivo che ho gi&#224; detto prima. 
> ciao

  il DM stabilisce un obbligo e non una facolt&#224; (come sembra che sia secondo quello che dici tu)... quindi secondo me nessun vantaggio per il contribuente (al limite si poteva dire che i contributi possono essere dedotti dal reddito soggetto ad imposta sostitutiva in assenza di altri redditi).

----------


## danilo sciuto

In ogni caso, adesso che ci penso, il tuo primo post mi ha tratto in inganno .... il problema non si pone: non è il DM a dire che i contributi sono deducibili dal reddito professionale/impresa, ma la legge stessa ....  :Smile:  
Quindi non si tratta di deroga disposta da DM. ma di deroga disposta da legge ! 
ciao   

> il DM stabilisce un obbligo e non una facoltà (come sembra che sia secondo quello che dici tu)... quindi secondo me nessun vantaggio per il contribuente (al limite si poteva dire che i contributi possono essere dedotti dal reddito soggetto ad imposta sostitutiva in assenza di altri redditi).

----------


## Niccolò

> guarda che l'irpef non la paga solo chi ha un altro lavoro oltre a quello libero professionale (cosa che tra l'altro è contemplata nel testo del DM) 
> cmq continuate a non rispondere al quesito vero
> secondo voi si può modificare con un DM il TUIR?

  
Su questo hai perfettamente ragione, ma il regime è nato per agevolare i piccoli imprenditori, non le mogli separate, i proprietari immobiliari o chi ha redditi di varia provenienza. Risulta pertanto palese l'intento di agevolare l'imprenditore, consentendogli di scaricare i contributi come costi, e a seguire come reddito.
Non mi sembra assolutamente penalizzante, anzi.

----------


## stsimar

A me sembra che questo nuovo regime sia stato creato per fondere i due precedenti regimi dei minimi in franchigia e delle nuove iniziative produttive. 
Niente IVA come nel primo, innalzamento della aliquota con deduzione dei contributi ed effettuazione delel ritenute nel secondo (non previsti per le  nuove iniziative produttive) .  
Non sarà conveniente rispetto al regime ordinario, ma non lo trovo del tutto penalizzante rispetto alla situazione dei regimi sopra citati.

----------


## gg71_it

> In ogni caso, adesso che ci penso, il tuo primo post mi ha tratto in inganno .... il problema non si pone: non è il DM a dire che i contributi sono deducibili dal reddito professionale/impresa, ma la legge stessa ....  
> Quindi non si tratta di deroga disposta da DM. ma di deroga disposta da legge ! 
> ciao

  ops  :Big Grin:  art.I comma 104. HAI RAGIONE
chiedo scusa per il falso allarme
il DM ha solo chiarito che per la parte eventualmente eccedente possono essere dedotti dagli altri redditi

----------


## Dr. Miky

Salve, i soggetti che aderiscono a questo nuovo regime, come quello del 10&#37; rivolto alle nuove attivit&#224; sono soggetti ad iscrizione inps?Grazie

----------


## sala

è proprio questo secondo me il nodo cruciale perchè la norma dice che in questo regime dei minimi i contributi possono essere portati in deduzione dal reddito ( a differenza del regime del 10% dove sono considerati indeducibili). 
Il problema è quali contributi? gestione separata o gestione artigiani e commercianti? 
la norma non dice nulla e i pareri fra professionisti sono uno ovviamente differente dall'altro.

----------


## gibi1970

> la norma non dice nulla

  ...a me pare che la norma dica, eccome! (comma 104) 
<<I contributi previdenziali versati
in ottemperanza a disposizioni di legge,
compresi quelli corrisposti per conto
dei collaboratori dellimpresa familiare fiscalmente a
carico...>> 
ciao

----------


## Dr. Miky

Nel regime del 10% le iscrizioni Inps, alla gestione ordinaria, è obbligatoria in base alla tipologia dell'attività, ad esempio  un soggetto che svolge attività di procacciatore d'affari non ho ritenuto iscriverlo ai fini Inps.  
E' davvero un marasma ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il nuovo regime non modifica nulla riguardo l'aspetto previdenziale. 
ciao   

> Salve, i soggetti che aderiscono a questo nuovo regime, come quello del 10% rivolto alle nuove attività sono soggetti ad iscrizione inps?Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> un soggetto che svolge attività di procacciatore d'affari non ho ritenuto iscriverlo ai fini Inps.

  E perchè no ??  :Confused:

----------


## Teo

> Ti dicevo che non mi sembra penalizzante perchè, qualora la norma non avesse permesso la deducibilità dei contributi dal reddito di impresa/lavoro autonomo, essi sarebbero stati (in mancanza di alti redditi) indeducibili, come del resto lo sono nel regime del 10% di cui all'art.13; quindi, pur concordando con il tuo ragionamento (deduce solo il 20% di 3.000), tale importo è sempre meglio che niente. 
> Non è corretto modificare il Tuir con un DM, ma questa è una modifica avantaggio del contribuente, per il motivo che ho già detto prima. 
> ciao

  
Piccola riflessione: non vi pare poco corretto (non posso affermare che è illegittimo perché nulla lo impone) un trattamento così diverso tra nuovo regime minimi e il regime nuove attività produttive con riguardo ai contributi obbligatori? Entrambi regimi agevolativi, entrambi con reddito soggetto a imposta sostitutiva, uno (i minimi) consente la deduzione dei contributi dal reddito soggetto a sostitutiva, l'altro (nuove iniziative) rende di fatto GLI STESSI CONTRIBUTI indeducibili, in mancanza di altri redditi... Verrebbe voglia di considerarli deducibili anche nel regime nuove iniziative e poi eventualmente andare a litigare... o no?   :Cool:

----------


## Dr. Miky

Il procacciatore d'affari non è iscrivibile ai fini previdenziali ,non ha requisiti professionali, non è un agente di commercio.

----------


## gibi1970

> Piccola riflessione: non vi pare poco corretto (non posso affermare che è illegittimo perché nulla lo impone) un trattamento così diverso tra nuovo regime minimi e il regime nuove attività produttive con riguardo ai contributi obbligatori? Entrambi regimi agevolativi, entrambi con reddito soggetto a imposta sostitutiva, uno (i minimi) consente la deduzione dei contributi dal reddito soggetto a sostitutiva, l'altro (nuove iniziative) rende di fatto GLI STESSI CONTRIBUTI indeducibili, in mancanza di altri redditi... Verrebbe voglia di considerarli deducibili anche nel regime nuove iniziative e poi eventualmente andare a litigare... o no?

  Le nuove iniziative hanno l'aliquota dimezzata e durano solo 3 anni... pur nella similitudine di altri trattamenti, non sono così direttamente confrontabili...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dedurli, e poi ricorrere perchè la legge non è giusta ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> Piccola riflessione: non vi pare poco corretto (non posso affermare che è illegittimo perché nulla lo impone) un trattamento così diverso tra nuovo regime minimi e il regime nuove attività produttive con riguardo ai contributi obbligatori? Entrambi regimi agevolativi, entrambi con reddito soggetto a imposta sostitutiva, uno (i minimi) consente la deduzione dei contributi dal reddito soggetto a sostitutiva, l'altro (nuove iniziative) rende di fatto GLI STESSI CONTRIBUTI indeducibili, in mancanza di altri redditi... Verrebbe voglia di considerarli deducibili anche nel regime nuove iniziative e poi eventualmente andare a litigare... o no?

----------


## Teo

> Le nuove iniziative hanno l'aliquota dimezzata e durano solo 3 anni... pur nella similitudine di altri trattamenti, non sono cos&#236; direttamente confrontabili...

  E' vero, per&#242; anche nei primi tre anni  i nuovi professionisti pagano i contributi... Non intendo assimilare interamente i diversi regimi per&#242;, limitatamente ai contributi, qual &#232; la ratio per cui lo stesso identico tipo di costo &#232; considerato in modo diametralmente opposto in due regimi fiscali diversi ma pur sempre simili? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, certo, avevo capito che pur avendo la partita iva non lo avevi iscritto a nessuna forma di previdenza .... ciao   

> Il procacciatore d'affari non è iscrivibile ai fini previdenziali ,non ha requisiti professionali, non è un agente di commercio.

----------


## 24ore

Non so se ne avete gia parlato.. ma sembra di non aver trovato niente nel forum... 
In riferimento all'obbligo f24 telematico per i minimi cosa ne sapete? 
I vecchi minimi in franchigia erano esonerati.....
E adesso?

----------


## Niccolò

> Non so se ne avete gia parlato.. ma sembra di non aver trovato niente nel forum... 
> In riferimento all'obbligo f24 telematico per i minimi cosa ne sapete? 
> I vecchi minimi in franchigia erano esonerati.....
> E adesso?

  
Vista la volontà di semplificargli il lavoro, presumo siano esonerati..... ma non ci avevo ancora pensato  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## L'Esperto confonde

> Non so se ne avete gia parlato.. ma sembra di non aver trovato niente nel forum... 
> In riferimento all'obbligo f24 telematico per i minimi cosa ne sapete? 
> I vecchi minimi in franchigia erano esonerati.....
> E adesso?

  Sono obbligati al versamento con F24 telematico.
Non c'è alcun esonero.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Probabilmente (a mente non ricordo) l'esonero per i minimi in franchigia era previsto dalla legge istitutiva. 
Questa non li esime, dunque ....  :Smile:    

> Non so se ne avete gia parlato.. ma sembra di non aver trovato niente nel forum... 
> In riferimento all'obbligo f24 telematico per i minimi cosa ne sapete? 
> I vecchi minimi in franchigia erano esonerati.....
> E adesso?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Visto l'art. 6 del DM dell'Economia del 2 Gennaio 2008 dispone che "le ritenute subite dai contribuenti minimi si considerano effettuate a titolo di acconto dell'imposta sostitutiva...l'eccedenza è utilizzata in compensazione ai sensi dell'art. 17 del d- lgs. 9/7/1997 n. 241", ho da fare una considerazione:
-APPLICANDOSI LA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO, DIVENTANO AUTOMATICAMENTE  DETRAIBILI ANCHE LE SPESE PERSONALI (SPESE SANITARIE ECC.)? M TROVEREI CON IMPOSTE VERSATE IN UNICO! 
SIETE D'ACCORDO?

----------


## gibi1970

> -APPLICANDOSI LA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO, DIVENTANO AUTOMATICAMENTE  DETRAIBILI ANCHE LE SPESE PERSONALI (SPESE SANITARIE ECC.)? M TROVEREI CON IMPOSTE VERSATE IN UNICO! 
> SIETE D'ACCORDO?

  Acuta osservazione!
Anche se temo che la PRODIgiosa novità della "ritenuta d'acconto sull'imposta sostitutiva" avrà probabilmente un suo codice tributo e un suo percorso che non la farà confluire nell'IRPEF...
ma chissà...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> -APPLICANDOSI LA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO, DIVENTANO AUTOMATICAMENTE  DETRAIBILI ANCHE LE SPESE PERSONALI (SPESE SANITARIE ECC.)? M TROVEREI CON IMPOSTE VERSATE IN UNICO! 
> SIETE D'ACCORDO?

  Detraibili ... da quale reddito ??

----------


## Speedy

> Detraibili ... da quale reddito ??

  Più che giusto  :Smile:  
L'imposta netta del quadro RN (imposta lorda meno detrazioni per oneri) non può mai assumere un valore inferiore allo zero. 
Ciao

----------


## mds

mi sono posta un altro problema relativo a questo regime, e non so se ne avete già parlato.... a pag. 19 e 20 della circolare 73/e si parla dell'obbligo di utilizzare il conto corrente (dove far confluire gli incassi con i limiti dei 1000 fino al 30/6/08 ecc.) per gli esercenti ARTI E PROFESSIOINI. Poi aggiunge " Si applica, infine ai CONTRIBUENTI MINIMI la previsione contenuta nell'art. 19 dpr600/73 " cioè sempre quella relativa agli incassi che obbligatoriamente devono avvenire attraverso assegni/bonifici ecc, se superiori a 1000...
Il mio dubbio è : ma adesso quest'obbligo vale anche per i contribuenti minimi NON professionisti ?  cioè i piccoli artigiani e commercianti (che hanno reddito D'IMPRESA, quindi NON esercitano Arti e professioni) devono anche loro incassare le fatture obbligatoriamente tramite "mezzi bancari" se di importo superiore ai 1000?

----------


## danilo sciuto

La nuova norma non ha portato innovazioni su questo aspetto. 
ciao   

> mi sono posta un altro problema relativo a questo regime, e non so se ne avete già parlato.... a pag. 19 e 20 della circolare 73/e si parla dell'obbligo di utilizzare il conto corrente (dove far confluire gli incassi con i limiti dei 1000 fino al 30/6/08 ecc.) per gli esercenti ARTI E PROFESSIOINI. Poi aggiunge " Si applica, infine ai CONTRIBUENTI MINIMI la previsione contenuta nell'art. 19 dpr600/73 " cioè sempre quella relativa agli incassi che obbligatoriamente devono avvenire attraverso assegni/bonifici ecc, se superiori a 1000...
> Il mio dubbio è : ma adesso quest'obbligo vale anche per i contribuenti minimi NON professionisti ?  cioè i piccoli artigiani e commercianti (che hanno reddito D'IMPRESA, quindi NON esercitano Arti e professioni) devono anche loro incassare le fatture obbligatoriamente tramite "mezzi bancari" se di importo superiore ai 1000?

----------


## mds

quindi secondo te resta applicabile SOLO ai contribuenti minimi CHE ESERCITANO ARTI E PROFESSIONI  e non è intenzione della circolare 73/e estendere l'obbligo a TUTTI i contribuenti minimi? 
io la interpretavo in modo diverso.. anche per l'esigenza forse di esercitare un minimo di controllo sui pagamenti e incassi di questi contribuenti minimi!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io questa norma la faccio comunque rispettare anche per le imprese ....  :Smile: 
Ma non per ottemperare alla legge, quanto per una questione amministrativa.
Poi, come sempre, i clienti scelgono. 
ciao   

> quindi secondo te resta applicabile SOLO ai contribuenti minimi CHE ESERCITANO ARTI E PROFESSIONI  e non è intenzione della circolare 73/e estendere l'obbligo a TUTTI i contribuenti minimi? 
> io la interpretavo in modo diverso.. anche per l'esigenza forse di esercitare un minimo di controllo sui pagamenti e incassi di questi contribuenti minimi!!

----------


## serman

> quindi secondo te resta applicabile SOLO ai contribuenti minimi CHE ESERCITANO ARTI E PROFESSIONI  e non è intenzione della circolare 73/e estendere l'obbligo a TUTTI i contribuenti minimi? 
> io la interpretavo in modo diverso.. anche per l'esigenza forse di esercitare un minimo di controllo sui pagamenti e incassi di questi contribuenti minimi!!

  La premessa della circolare 73/E riporta :
.................."un regime fiscale semplificato ed agevolato (c.d.regime dei contribuenti minimi) per i soggetti la cui attività *d'impresa,artistica o professionale*sia riconducibile,in base ai requisiti definiti dalla norma....."

----------


## roby72

> ho risposto in merito...mi sembra invece che la ritenuta si debba applicare...vedi schema di decreto attuativo art. 6
> Milco

  Scusami Milco dove posso reperire il decreto attuativo per leggere quest'art.6?
Grazie

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Rettifico:
BASTA AVERE UN ALTRO REDDITO CHE VA A FINIRE NEL RN. 
IN QUESTO CASO BENEFICIO DELLA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI NEL CALCOLO DELL'IMPOSTA DA VERSARE. 
Esempio
RN 1.000
IMPOSTA LORDA 230 
RIT.ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI 350 
CREDITO 120

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Nessuna opzione.
> Credo comunque che ci sarà qualcosa da barrare nella prossima dichiarazione Iva. 
> ciao

  I clienti di cui parlo sono medici e non fanno dichiarazione iva...
Poi,  la rinuncia anticipata al regime del "forfetino" la devo fare?
Grazie anticipatamente!!

----------


## Alex74

> Rettifico:
> BASTA AVERE UN ALTRO REDDITO CHE VA A FINIRE NEL RN. 
> IN QUESTO CASO BENEFICIO DELLA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI NEL CALCOLO DELL'IMPOSTA DA VERSARE. 
> Esempio
> RN 1.000
> IMPOSTA LORDA 230 
> RIT.ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI 350 
> CREDITO 120

  E se non hai altri redditi che fai?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta che ad oggi sia previsto un modello di rinunzia. 
In ogni caso, valgono i comportamenti concludenti, quindi nelle loro fatture devono aver cura di NON scrivere che si tratta di operazioni esenti ex art. 10 comma 1 n. 18, ma che sono escluse ex art. 1 comma 100 della fin 2008; e questo vale anche per le fatture prestampate ! 
ciao   

> I clienti di cui parlo sono medici e non fanno dichiarazione iva...
> Poi,  la rinuncia anticipata al regime del "forfetino" la devo fare?
> Grazie anticipatamente!!

----------


## gibi1970

> Rettifico:
> BASTA AVERE UN ALTRO REDDITO CHE VA A FINIRE NEL RN. 
> IN QUESTO CASO BENEFICIO DELLA RITENUTA D'ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI NEL CALCOLO DELL'IMPOSTA DA VERSARE. 
> Esempio
> RN 1.000
> IMPOSTA LORDA 230 
> RIT.ACCONTO SUBITA NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI 350 
> CREDITO 120

  
Non potrai però detrarre oneri (mutuo, spese sanitarie...) per più di 230 euro, come inizialmente avevo sperato...  :Embarrassment:  
ciao

----------


## stsimar

Ma rispetto al dubbio 2 originario nessuno ha da dire qualcosa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo no !
Non ci sono indicazioni ministeriali al riguardo, quindi devi scegliere.
A mio parere, contano i beni strumentali al 31/12/07, ma chi te lo dice che il Fisco la pensa come me ?
Anzi, non lo fa quasi mai ...  :Big Grin:    

> Ma rispetto al dubbio 2 originario nessuno ha da dire qualcosa?

----------


## giulia_mor

buongiorno a tutti
spero di riuscire a spiegare la mia situazione perchè sono molto ignorante in materia fiscale e contabile!
sono una giovane architetto, vorrei aprire P.I. aderendo al regime dei minimi
la società per cui lavoro principalmente (che rappresenta la maggior parte del mio fatturato) è ben contenta di trasformare il mio contratto a tempo determinato in contratto di consulenza
il problema è che mi vorrebbe pagare X+IVA+2% (inarcassa)
io ho chiesto X+20% (imposta sostitutiva) + 2% (inarcassa) + 20% eventuale di IVA che però a me non interessa
mi è stato detto che io dovrei fare fattura solo X + 20%IVA perchè loro vogliono recuperare ovviamente l'IVA dal mio stipendio e per me sarebbe uguale dato che l'IVA e l'imposta sostitutiva sono equiparabili
al caaf mi hanno detto che non è cosi, l'amministrazione dell'azienda mi dice di si
e io in mezzo  :Confused:  
specifico che con il 20% di imposta sostitutiva che io dovrei detrarre da X ci dovrei pagare INARCASSA, consulenza caaf, assicurazione ecc. per cui per me rappresentano veramente la convenienza di aprire la P.I. in questo momento 
 se qualcuno mi sa dare una risposta certa grazie davvero!
giulia

----------


## gibi1970

> mi &#232; stato detto che io dovrei fare fattura solo X + 20&#37;IVA perch&#232; loro vogliono recuperare ovviamente l'IVA dal mio stipendio e per me sarebbe uguale dato che l'IVA e l'imposta sostitutiva sono equiparabili
> al caaf mi hanno detto che non &#232; cosi, l'amministrazione dell'azienda mi dice di si
> e io in mezzo

  Sulla "equiparabilit&#224;" di IVA e imposta sostitutiva non mi pronuncio, mi pare una stramberia. 
In ogni caso, se entri nei minimi, l'IVA di fatto non esiste.  
Quindi dovrai fatturare, per esempio:
compenso = 1000
rivalsa = 20
rit. acconto = -200
-------------------
Totale = 820 
Poi, in dichiarazione dei redditi, se hai eventuali costi, e comunque in presenza di contributi previdenziali obbligatori, avrai un *recupero* di parte delle imposte versate dall'azienda come ritenuta d'acconto. 
Tieni conto che se prima prendevi uno stipendio netto di 1000 euro, dovrai chiedere, da autonoma, minimo 1800 - 2000 euro. Sono "conti della serva" assolutamente generici e difficilmente applicabili al caso concreto, ma servono quanto meno per rendere l'idea che il passaggio dipendente->autonomo (oltre che essere un po' una porcheria) non deve convenire *solo* all'azienda. 
ciao

----------


## stsimar

E il tempo per prendere una decisione o consigliare è sempre troppo poco. 
Sinceramente sono in difficoltà nel caso specifico.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, ma questa incertezza non è colpa tua. 
Io illustrerei la situazione al ciente e farei decidere lui. 
ciao   

> E il tempo per prendere una decisione o consigliare è sempre troppo poco. 
> Sinceramente sono in difficoltà nel caso specifico.

----------


## marco.M

Mi ricollego al seguente post per esporre un altro mio dubbio: nella guida al nuovo regime fiscale che si trova sul sito dell'Ade viene precisato che non possono essere considerati contribuenti minimi chi, _"contestualmente, partecipa a società di persone, associazioni professionali o a società a responsabilità limitata"_. Il mio dubbio è il seguente: un contribuente che ha una partecipazione qualificata in srl (non trasparente) può applicare il nuovo regime?
Un saluto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Che io sappia, deve trattarsi di partecipazione in srl trasparente. Nel forum riservato agli abbonati abbiamo discusso sul motivo di questa limitazione; comunque, non si parla di TUTTE le srl, ma solo di quelle trasparenti. 
ciao   

> Mi ricollego al seguente post per esporre un altro mio dubbio: nella guida al nuovo regime fiscale che si trova sul sito dell'Ade viene precisato che non possono essere considerati contribuenti minimi chi, _"contestualmente, partecipa a società di persone, associazioni professionali o a società a responsabilità limitata"_. Il mio dubbio è il seguente: un contribuente che ha una partecipazione qualificata in srl (non trasparente) può applicare il nuovo regime?
> Un saluto

----------


## gg71_it

Il comma 117. delle finanziaria recita: "Le disposizioni di cui ai commi da 96 a 116 si applicano a decorrere dal 1o gennaio 2008. Ai fini del calcolo dell'acconto dell'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche dovuto per l'anno in cui avviene il passaggio dal regime ordinario di tassazione a quello previsto per i contribuenti minimi, non si tiene conto delle disposizioni di cui ai commi da 96 a 116." 
ma questo secondo Voi  significa che non si può fare un versamento c.d. previsionale degli acconti?  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Significa che gli acconti li devi pagare lo stesso, anche se sai che come "minimo" andrai sempre a credito ....   

> Il comma 117. delle finanziaria recita: "Le disposizioni di cui ai commi da 96 a 116 si applicano a decorrere dal 1o gennaio 2008. Ai fini del calcolo dell'acconto dell'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche dovuto per l'anno in cui avviene il passaggio dal regime ordinario di tassazione a quello previsto per i contribuenti minimi, non si tiene conto delle disposizioni di cui ai commi da 96 a 116." 
> ma questo secondo Voi  significa che non si può fare un versamento c.d. previsionale degli acconti?

----------


## gg71_it

> Significa che gli acconti li devi pagare lo stesso, anche se sai che come "minimo" andrai sempre a credito ....

  quello che significa lo avevo capito infatti ho messo quelle faccine a significare l'assurdità (a mio modo di vedere) di tale disposizione .
quello che mi domando è: 
quali sono le sanzioni in caso di versamento ridotto previsionale che poi comunque sia congruo ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non avevo capito, scusami !! 
Secondo me vieteranno ai minimi di usare il metodo previsionale !!    

> quello che significa lo avevo capito infatti ho messo quelle faccine a significare l'assurdità (a mio modo di vedere) di tale disposizione .
> quello che mi domando è: 
> quali sono le sanzioni in caso di versamento ridotto previsionale che poi comunque sia congruo ?

----------


## gg71_it

> Non avevo capito, scusami !! 
> Secondo me vieteranno ai minimi di usare il metodo previsionale !!

  mah non so che dire... lo prevedo anche io  :Frown:  ... avendo imparato a capire come (non)  ragionano i ns. govenanti...  onentamente però stento ad afferare il motivo di tale possibile decisione ... così facendo un "minimo" al momento di presentare unico 2009 avrà un credito di entità sicuramente consistente (ritenute d'acconto+ acconti IRPEF sicuramente eccessivi)  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Più ci penso e più la previsione (di non utilizzabilità del metodo previsionale) mi sembra verosimile; se non la si introducesse, nel 2009 nessun minimo dovrebbe pagare acconti !! 
Forse però la legge fa riferimento solo al 2008, questo mi sembra più logico ! 
ciao   

> mah non so che dire... lo prevedo anche io  ... avendo imparato a capire come (non)  ragionano i ns. govenanti...  onentamente però stento ad afferare il motivo di tale possibile decisione ... così facendo un "minimo" al momento di presentare unico 2009 avrà un credito di entità sicuramente consistente (ritenute d'acconto+ acconti IRPEF sicuramente eccessivi)

----------


## gg71_it

> Più ci penso e più la previsione (di non utilizzabilità del metodo previsionale) mi sembra verosimile; se non la si introducesse, nel 2009 nessun minimo dovrebbe pagare acconti !! 
> Forse però la legge fa riferimento solo al 2008, questo mi sembra più logico ! 
> ciao

  scusa ma a quest'ora sono un po' stanco e non sono sicuro di aver capito quello che vuoi dire (2008, 2009 ?)
la norma parla di "acconto dell'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche dovuto per l'anno in cui avviene il passaggio dal regime ordinario di tassazione a quello previsto per i contribuenti minimi"... quello che non capisco è 
(facendo il caso di un contribuente che ha solo il reddito di lavoro autonomo) perché a giugno e novembre 2008 (anno in cui sono già in regime dei minimi) devo versare l'acconto IRPEF se già so che quando presenterò l'unico 2009 gli acconti versati si tradurranno per intero in credito di imposta (da chiedere a rimborso assieme a una parte delle ritenute subite)... non hanno altri modi di fare cassa?  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai capito benissimo. E' un modo per fare cassa. Ma solo nel 2008. 
ciao   

> scusa ma a quest'ora sono un po' stanco e non sono sicuro di aver capito quello che vuoi dire (2008, 2009 ?)
> la norma parla di "acconto dell'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche dovuto per l'anno in cui avviene il passaggio dal regime ordinario di tassazione a quello previsto per i contribuenti minimi"... quello che non capisco è 
> (facendo il caso di un contribuente che ha solo il reddito di lavoro autonomo) perché a giugno e novembre 2008 (anno in cui sono già in regime dei minimi) devo versare l'acconto IRPEF se già so che quando presenterò l'unico 2009 gli acconti versati si tradurranno per intero in credito di imposta (da chiedere a rimborso assieme a una parte delle ritenute subite)... non hanno altri modi di fare cassa?

----------


## gg71_it

> Hai capito benissimo. E' un modo per fare cassa. Ma solo nel 2008. 
> ciao

  preferisco fare finta di non crederci... saremmo veramente alla frutta!

----------


## micc52

> Io il gioco l'ho provato, mi sembra non consideri l'esenzione IRAP fino a 8000. Per il resto è pratico

  L'ho provato. Bisognerebbe prervedere anche la possibilità di un'altro reddito.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Non mi risulta che ad oggi sia previsto un modello di rinunzia. 
> In ogni caso, valgono i comportamenti concludenti, quindi nelle loro fatture devono aver cura di NON scrivere che si tratta di operazioni esenti ex art. 10 comma 1 n. 18, ma che sono escluse ex art. 1 comma 100 della fin 2008; e questo vale anche per le fatture prestampate ! 
> ciao

  In sede di apertura di partita iva con il "forfetino", bisogna allegare alla dichiarazione di inizio attività la cd comunicazione per la scelta del regime agevolato. Tra le opzioni da barrare c'è: "COMUNICA CHE NON INTENDE PIU' AVVALERSI DEL REGIME FISCALE AGEVOLATO PER LE NUOVE INIZIATIVE....." 
In virtù di questo mi domandavo se bisogna comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate che non mi voglio più avvalere del forfetino. 
Come funziona secondo voi?  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non ho ancora visto il nuovo modello, ma hai gi&#224; risposto a te stesso...... 
Se c'&#232; scritto quello che dici, allora anche chi &#232; nel forfettino deve presentare denunzia per comunicare che _NON INTENDE PIU' AVVALERSI DEL REGIME FISCALE AGEVOLATO PER LE NUOVE INIZIATIVE....."_, barrando la casella e quindi presentando l'apposito modello. 
ciao     

> In sede di apertura di partita iva con il "forfetino", bisogna allegare alla dichiarazione di inizio attivit&#224; la cd comunicazione per la scelta del regime agevolato. Tra le opzioni da barrare c'&#232;: "COMUNICA CHE NON INTENDE PIU' AVVALERSI DEL REGIME FISCALE AGEVOLATO PER LE NUOVE INIZIATIVE....." 
> In virt&#249; di questo mi domandavo se bisogna comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate che non mi voglio pi&#249; avvalere del forfetino. 
> Come funziona secondo voi?  
> Ciao

----------


## alexcasy

> buongiorno a tutti
> spero di riuscire a spiegare la mia situazione perchè sono molto ignorante in materia fiscale e contabile!
> sono una giovane architetto, vorrei aprire P.I. aderendo al regime dei minimi
> la società per cui lavoro principalmente (che rappresenta la maggior parte del mio fatturato) è ben contenta di trasformare il mio contratto a tempo determinato in contratto di consulenza
> il problema è che mi vorrebbe pagare X+IVA+2% (inarcassa)
> io ho chiesto X+20% (imposta sostitutiva) + 2% (inarcassa) + 20% eventuale di IVA che però a me non interessa
> mi è stato detto che io dovrei fare fattura solo X + 20%IVA perchè loro vogliono recuperare ovviamente l'IVA dal mio stipendio e per me sarebbe uguale dato che l'IVA e l'imposta sostitutiva sono equiparabili
> al caaf mi hanno detto che non è cosi, l'amministrazione dell'azienda mi dice di si
> e io in mezzo  
> ...

  io fossi in te ci penserei molto prima di aprire PIVA. se hai la certezza di fare dei lavori per tuo conto allora ok, ma se devi lavorare esclusivamente per questa ditta non ti conviene tanto, a meno che tu non fatturi al mese un buon "stipendio". tieni conto anche che con la PIVA avrai una serie di obblighi fiscali da rispettare e che sono solo perdite di tempo e continui pagamenti (iva, tasse, inarcassa, conguagli, acconti su fatturati ipotetici...)
pensaci bene bene.....

----------


## silvianapoli

sono d'accordo con alex casi.
Il problema è che spesso gli studi o le aziende ci chiedono di lavorare con partita iva mascherando però un lavoro in realtà dipendente. In tal modo il costo annuo del collaboratore risulta sicuramente più basso di quello di un dipendente.
Chi riesce è meglio che si faccia assumere...
non dimentichiamoci che chi ha partita iva non ha mutua, ferie, tredicesima, tfr..e soprattutto *STRAORDINARI NON PAGATI!*(a meno che non fatturi a ore..ma quanti ce ne sono???)  :Mad:

----------


## silvianapoli

Ciao danilo, scusa mi &#232; venuto un dubbio, la norma parla di "ricavi" o "compensi" . Per i professionisti che normalmente operano per cassa devo guardare il fatturato o gli incassi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai ragione. Mi sono espresso male io. 
Per i prof valgono i compensi, non il fatturato. 
ciao   

> Ciao danilo, scusa mi è venuto un dubbio, la norma parla di "ricavi" o "compensi" . Per i professionisti che normalmente operano per cassa devo guardare il fatturato o gli incassi?

----------


## fontajose

ho la seguente situazione:
CLIENTE BARBIERE CHE HA REQUISITI DEI MINIMI E CHE NEL 2007 HA ACQUISTATO I SEGUENTI BENI AMMORTIZZABILI:
ATTREZZATURE        400,00
COMPUTER               700,00
ARREDAMENTO          2000,00 (L'ARREDAMENTO E IL COMPUTER SONO PRESENTI NELLA STESSA FATTURA E L'ARREDAMENTO E' COMPOSTO DA VARIE VOCI TUTTE INFERIORI A 516 EURO, IN PARTICOLARE C'E' UN  ATTACCAPANNI, UN GETTACARTE E 8 SEDIE IL CUI IMPORTO SINGOLO E' INFERIORE A 516).
DOMANDA: INNANZITUTTO CREDO CHE QUESTI BENI A PRESCINDERE DAL LORO 2007 PER PASSARE NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI DEBBANO ESSERE TUTTI  RILEVATI PER L'INTERO IMPORTO NEL 2007.
PER LARETTIFICA IVA E' GIUSTO CONSIDERARE SOLO IL COMPUTER E QUINDI RETTIFICA= 140:5X4=112,00, E NON ANCHE GLI ALTRI BENI ANCHE SE PRESENTI NELLA STESSA FATTURA E APPARTANENETI ALLA STESSA CATEGORIA DI BENI (ARREDAMENTO COMPOSTO DA  BENI CHE SINGOLARMENTE NON SUPERANO EURO 516)
E' GIUSTO

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lart. 19-bis2  del decreto iva stabilisce che la rettifica non deve essere effettuata per  i  beni  ammortizzabili  di costo unitario non superiore a 516,46 euro e per i beni il cui  coefficiente di ammortamento stabilito ai fini delle imposte sul reddito è  superiore  al 25%. 
ciao   

> ho la seguente situazione:
> CLIENTE BARBIERE CHE HA REQUISITI DEI MINIMI E CHE NEL 2007 HA ACQUISTATO I SEGUENTI BENI AMMORTIZZABILI:
> ATTREZZATURE        400,00
> COMPUTER               700,00
> ARREDAMENTO          2000,00 (L'ARREDAMENTO E IL COMPUTER SONO PRESENTI NELLA STESSA FATTURA E L'ARREDAMENTO E' COMPOSTO DA VARIE VOCI TUTTE INFERIORI A 516 EURO, IN PARTICOLARE C'E' UN  ATTACCAPANNI, UN GETTACARTE E 8 SEDIE IL CUI IMPORTO SINGOLO E' INFERIORE A 516).
> DOMANDA: INNANZITUTTO CREDO CHE QUESTI BENI A PRESCINDERE DAL LORO 2007 PER PASSARE NEL REGIME DEI MINIMI DEBBANO ESSERE TUTTI  RILEVATI PER L'INTERO IMPORTO NEL 2007.
> PER LARETTIFICA IVA E' GIUSTO CONSIDERARE SOLO IL COMPUTER E QUINDI RETTIFICA= 140:5X4=112,00, E NON ANCHE GLI ALTRI BENI ANCHE SE PRESENTI NELLA STESSA FATTURA E APPARTANENETI ALLA STESSA CATEGORIA DI BENI (ARREDAMENTO COMPOSTO DA  BENI CHE SINGOLARMENTE NON SUPERANO EURO 516)
> E' GIUSTO

----------


## ivanajol

Non si sa ancora nulla....??

----------


## danilo sciuto

Si vede che non hai letto gli altri post ......  :Big Grin:  
La ritenuta c'è. Lo so che è assurdo, ma c'è.
Scorri gli altri post su "finanziaria 2008" per leggere di più. 
ciao   

> Non si sa ancora nulla....??

----------


## marco.M

Anche la stampa specializzata (riviste euroconference) parla di srl trasparenti anche se sul sito dell'agenzia non cìè alcuna distinzione. Comunque grazie per la risposta.
Un saluto

----------


## ivanajol

> Si vede che non hai letto gli altri post ......  
> La ritenuta c'è. Lo so che è assurdo, ma c'è.
> Scorri gli altri post su "finanziaria 2008" per leggere di più. 
> ciao

  Sorry..... :Stick Out Tongue:  
in questi giorni c'è un po' di caos in ufficio tra le varie scadenze..... :Big Grin:  
Grazie ancora!! :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

> Singifica che non si può pretendere che il dettagliante resti chiuso per i primi 20 giorni di gennaio solo perchè aspetta che gli modifichino il registratore di cassa per evitare che esponga la dicitura "iva compresa" o simili .... 
> ciao

  ma trascorso il "periodo di tolleranza...." (bonta' loro), sullo scontrino dovra' poi apparire la frase della non applicazione dell'Iva in quanto trattasi di regime minimo...citando gli estremi della legge, vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sicuramente non potrà comparire la parola "Iva" .....  :Big Grin:  
Poi non so se vorranno che si metta tutta la descrizione che si mette in fattura. 
ciao   

> ma trascorso il "periodo di tolleranza...." (bonta' loro), sullo scontrino dovra' poi apparire la frase della non applicazione dell'Iva in quanto trattasi di regime minimo...citando gli estremi della legge, vero?

----------


## marcopr1972

> Si vede che non hai letto gli altri post ......  
> La ritenuta c'è. Lo so che è assurdo, ma c'è.
> Scorri gli altri post su "finanziaria 2008" per leggere di più. 
> ciao

  ...perchè l'Agenzia delle entrate IERI SERA al telefono mi ha detto di no? dixit: Assolutamente non c'è da applicare la ritenuta...

----------


## ivanajol

Ehh... mi sa che dovremo ancora aspettare delucidazioni in merito... 
(sempre che la legge sia chiara anche a loro... visto ciò che dice l'ADE sulle ritenute d'acconto......) 
Grazie comunque :Smile:

----------


## giulia_mor

tutto questo sto cercando di metterlo in conto, e sinceramente non mi dispiace avere un rapporto meno vincolante con l'azienda con cui lavoro, proprio perchè vorrei curare di più i "clienti" con cui ora ho dei contratti di prestazione occasionale
il fatto è che vorrei fare dei conti realistici sulla covenienza almeno per il 2008 ad aprire p iva, e questo problema dell'equiparabilità di imposta sostitutiva e IVA rappresenta una questione che fa la differenza tra averne convenienza o no  
...io non mi fido molto di quello che mi dice l'amministrazione, anche senza volerci mettere malafede, il regime è nuovo e nemmeno loro sono preparati a gestirlo e a darmi risposte definitive... 
(grazie!)

----------


## alexcasy

> tutto questo sto cercando di metterlo in conto, e sinceramente non mi dispiace avere un rapporto meno vincolante con l'azienda con cui lavoro, proprio perchè vorrei curare di più i "clienti" con cui ora ho dei contratti di prestazione occasionale
> il fatto è che vorrei fare dei conti realistici sulla covenienza almeno per il 2008 ad aprire p iva, e questo problema dell'equiparabilità di imposta sostitutiva e IVA rappresenta una questione che fa la differenza tra averne convenienza o no  
> ...io non mi fido molto di quello che mi dice l'amministrazione, anche senza volerci mettere malafede, il regime è nuovo e nemmeno loro sono preparati a gestirlo e a darmi risposte definitive... 
> (grazie!)

  ok. però solo tu sai ad esempio che spese annuali sostieni ecc....
ti dico solo che sicuramente il regime 10% forfettino è COMUNQUE conveniente proprio perchè l'imposta è SOLO del 10% (a cui aggiungerai l'IRAP e la INARCASSA, ma sono importi nn eccessivi) perciò se puoi aderisci a quello. Se invece non hai i requisiti allora il regime forfettone 20% è anche valido ma tieni conto che se vuoi 1000 puliti devi chiederne almeno 1300+CNPAIA+IVA-rit d'acconto (se è da applicarsi)....

----------


## EMMEKAPPA

Nella circolare 73/e si dice:
"non deve aver acquistato, anche mediante contratti appalto o di locazione, nei tre anni precedenti, beni strumentali di val complessivo sup a 15.000 euro"
Cosa si intende per locazione? Un leasing? 
Se ho preso in affitto un 'auto per cui pago mensilmente un canone (comprensivo di costo di affitto, assicurazione ecc) non è da considerare strumentale, vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Scherzavano ...  :Big Grin:    

> ...perchè l'Agenzia delle entrate IERI SERA al telefono mi ha detto di no? dixit: Assolutamente non c'è da applicare la ritenuta...

----------


## danilo sciuto

In base a quello che dice la circolare, sì. 
Ricordo che l'acquisto di un bene strumentale può avvenire in proprietà o in leasing, quindi ai fini che ci interessano è la stessa cosa. 
ciao   

> Nella circolare 73/e si dice:
> "non deve aver acquistato, anche mediante contratti appalto o di locazione, nei tre anni precedenti, beni strumentali di val complessivo sup a 15.000 euro"
> Cosa si intende per locazione? Un leasing? 
> Se ho preso in affitto un 'auto per cui pago mensilmente un canone (comprensivo di costo di affitto, assicurazione ecc) non è da considerare strumentale, vero?

----------


## viviana

Salve a tutti,  
ho aperto il 2 gennaio scorso una nuova partita Iva, per l'avvio di un'agenzia d'affari.
Entro 30 giorni posso dichiarare di voler usufruire del nuovo regime agevolato...onestamente non sò assolutamente cosa mi convenga fare... non posso sapere quanto fatturerò nel corso dell'anno, anche se presumo di non superare i . 30.000,00 annui, qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Riesci almeno a sapere se non supererai 45.000 euro ? 
Se no, ti consiglio di utilizzare il regime "ordinario". 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti,  
> ho aperto il 2 gennaio scorso una nuova partita Iva, per l'avvio di un'agenzia d'affari.
> Entro 30 giorni posso dichiarare di voler usufruire del nuovo regime agevolato...onestamente non sò assolutamente cosa mi convenga fare... non posso sapere quanto fatturerò nel corso dell'anno, anche se presumo di non superare i . 30.000,00 annui, qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?

----------


## nicottol

Ciao a tutti... Mi sorge un dubbio,
visto che i soggetti che rientrano nel nuovo regime dei minimi non addebitano l'IVA a titolo di rivalsa, le relative fatture sono soggette all'imposta di bollo di  1,81?
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Al riguardo non esiste alcuna indicazione normativa, e, tantomeno, ministeriale. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti... Mi sorge un dubbio,
> visto che i soggetti che rientrano nel nuovo regime dei minimi non addebitano l'IVA a titolo di rivalsa, le relative fatture sono soggette all'imposta di bollo di  1,81?
> Grazie mille

----------


## Alex74

> Scherzavano ...

  O forse l'hanno frainteso con il regime nuove iniziative  :Big Grin:  
Le ritenute ci sono .. e i nuovi modelli dichiarativi 2008/07, nel quadro RG, dovranno tenerne conto; cos&#236; come sono formulati non &#232; possibile effettuarne lo scomputo.

----------


## Alex74

> non possono essere considerati contribuenti minimi chi, _"contestualmente, partecipa a societ&#224; di persone, associazioni professionali o a societ&#224; a responsabilit&#224; limitata"_.

  Srl Trasparenti.. 
Sar&#242; perverso nel ragionamento ma quasi mi viene da pensare che, _considerando l'ormai noto problema delle ritenute subite dagli autonomi minimi che creano credito non compensabile se non in presenza di altri redditi_, l'esclusione dal regime minimi di coloro che partecipano a societ&#224; i cui redditi sono tassati in capo ai soci (vedasi srl trasparenti) e che hanno come unico reddito quello di lavoro autonomo, sembra ritardare il riconoscimento da parte dello Stato dei crediti (derivanti appunto dalle ritenute subite) e vantati da quest'ultimi i quali finiranno per chiedere a rimborso le somme (cosa che non accadrebbe se io potessi usare tali ritenute a scomputo dei redditi a me imputati per la partecipazione alle predette societ&#224 :Wink: ; tutti conosciamo i tempi di rimborso.... e lo stato intanto fa cassa  :Big Grin:

----------


## marcopr1972

> O forse l'hanno frainteso con il regime nuove iniziative  
> Le ritenute ci sono .. e i nuovi modelli dichiarativi 2008/07, nel quadro RG, dovranno tenerne conto; così come sono formulati non è possibile effettuarne lo scomputo.

  Nel regime dei minimi:
A) se l'onorario soggetto a ritenuta è 1000 con 200 di ritenuta, il calcolo dell'imponibile per versare il 20% di imposta sostitutiva si farà su 800 o su 1000?
B) Nel caso il calcolo si faccia su 1000, la ritenuta già versata è già tutta l'imposta che io dovrei pagare, quindi sarò a credito se ho detrazioni anche minime, oppure dovrò ripagarla di nuovo, in quanto non è irpef ma imposta sostitutiva?
C) Se ho crediti irpef degli anni passati, derivanti da altre ritenute, li posso portare in detrazione con il regime dei minimi, non avendo altri redditi, o no?
D) Dovrò aspettare di entrare in regime ordinario per poter detrarre quei crediti irpef?
E) Visto che devo aprire ancora la partita iva e non ho ancora capito se mi convenga o meno entrare con uno o l'altro regime, con l'art.13 relativamente alle domande che ho posto, cambierebbe qualcosa? Tasse e detrazioni irpef pregresse? 
Grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

A) su 1000
B) sarai a credito se hai detrazioni anche minime
C) sì, li puoi compensare, ma di fatto non lo farai perchè non avrai alcun debito di imposta.
D) no
E) E' una cosa davedere a tavolino. Ti consiglio di andare, anche se leggevo un post ieri in cui non eri molto convinto ...  :Big Grin:  
ciao    

> Nel regime dei minimi:
> A) se l'onorario soggetto a ritenuta è 1000 con 200 di ritenuta, il calcolo dell'imponibile per versare il 20% di imposta sostitutiva si farà su 800 o su 1000?
> B) Nel caso il calcolo si faccia su 1000, la ritenuta già versata è già tutta l'imposta che io dovrei pagare, quindi sarò a credito se ho detrazioni anche minime, oppure dovrò ripagarla di nuovo, in quanto non è irpef ma imposta sostitutiva?
> C) Se ho crediti irpef degli anni passati, derivanti da altre ritenute, li posso portare in detrazione con il regime dei minimi, non avendo altri redditi, o no?
> D) Dovrò aspettare di entrare in regime ordinario per poter detrarre quei crediti irpef?
> E) Visto che devo aprire ancora la partita iva e non ho ancora capito se mi convenga o meno entrare con uno o l'altro regime, con l'art.13 relativamente alle domande che ho posto, cambierebbe qualcosa? Tasse e detrazioni irpef pregresse? 
> Grazie

----------


## Teo

In caso di una persona fisica che esercita due attività, delle quali una è soggetta a regime speciale Iva (agricoltore) e l'altra no, ritenete possibile applicare il regime minimi alla seconda attività?  
In sostanza: l'esclusione disposta dal c.99 è un'esclusione *oggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un'attività già in regime speciale Iva (interpretazione più legata alla sostanza), oppure è un'esclusione *soggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un soggetto che si avvale di un regime speciale Iva? (interpretazione più formale e letterale della disposizione c.99) 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Secondo me è oggettiva. 
Ma non c'è nessun conforto di legge o prassi....   

> In caso di una persona fisica che esercita due attività, delle quali una è soggetta a regime speciale Iva (agricoltore) e l'altra no, ritenete possibile applicare il regime minimi alla seconda attività?  
> In sostanza: l'esclusione disposta dal c.99 è un'esclusione *oggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un'attività già in regime speciale Iva (interpretazione più legata alla sostanza), oppure è un'esclusione *soggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un soggetto che si avvale di un regime speciale Iva? (interpretazione più formale e letterale della disposizione c.99) 
> Grazie

----------


## sica_le

Sembra che nel caso di adesione al nuovo regime dei minimi,  dall'imposta sostitutiva non sia possibile detrarre i carichi di famiglia (coniuge e familiari), per cui un contribuente con coniuge e tre figli a carico non troverà mai convenienza al nuovo regime?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se non ha altri redditi, credo proprio di no. 
A meno che non abbia un fatturato molto vicino ai 30.000 euro e pochissimi costi. 
ciao   

> Sembra che nel caso di adesione al nuovo regime dei minimi,  dall'imposta sostitutiva non sia possibile detrarre i carichi di famiglia (coniuge e familiari), per cui un contribuente con coniuge e tre figli a carico non troverà mai convenienza al nuovo regime?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Non ho ancora visto il nuovo modello, ma hai già risposto a te stesso...... 
> Se c'è scritto quello che dici, allora anche chi è nel forfettino deve presentare denunzia per comunicare che _NON INTENDE PIU' AVVALERSI DEL REGIME FISCALE AGEVOLATO PER LE NUOVE INIZIATIVE....."_, barrando la casella e quindi presentando l'apposito modello. 
> ciao

  Il modello a cui mi riferisco non è nuovo, ma è sempre esistito da quando è nato il regime del forfetino ai sensi art.13 L.388/2000. 
Non ho ancora capito se per la rinuncia al regime di cui all'art.13 L388/2000 è obbligatorio comunicarlo o se è sufficiente il comportamento concludente!! 
Fabrizio

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> In caso di una persona fisica che esercita due attività, delle quali una è soggetta a regime speciale Iva (agricoltore) e l'altra no, ritenete possibile applicare il regime minimi alla seconda attività?  
> In sostanza: l'esclusione disposta dal c.99 è un'esclusione *oggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un'attività già in regime speciale Iva (interpretazione più legata alla sostanza), oppure è un'esclusione *soggettiva*, cioè non può essere in regime minimi un soggetto che si avvale di un regime speciale Iva? (interpretazione più formale e letterale della disposizione c.99) 
> Grazie

  Anche secondo me è oggettiva

----------


## serman

Anche le quote di ammortamento dei beni acquistati fino al 2007 non saranno più detraibili nel regime dei minimi?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Anche le quote di ammortamento dei beni acquistati fino al 2007 non saranno più detraibili nel regime dei minimi?

  Non ho approfondito bene, ma secondo me le quote di ammortamento sono deducibili

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah, scusa, non avevo capito. 
Allora secondo me basta il comportamento concludente. 
ciao   

> Il modello a cui mi riferisco non è nuovo, ma è sempre esistito da quando è nato il regime del forfetino ai sensi art.13 L.388/2000. 
> Non ho ancora capito se per la rinuncia al regime di cui all'art.13 L388/2000 è obbligatorio comunicarlo o se è sufficiente il comportamento concludente!! 
> Fabrizio

----------


## marcopr1972

> A) su 1000
> B) sarai a credito se hai detrazioni anche minime
> C) sì, li puoi compensare, ma di fatto non lo farai perchè non avrai alcun debito di imposta.
> D) no
> E) E' una cosa davedere a tavolino. Ti consiglio di andare, anche se leggevo un post ieri in cui non eri molto convinto ...  
> ciao

  Ci sono andato dal commercialista, categoricamente dice che se non hai spese conviene il nuovo regime... il punto è che a me "disturba" il fatto che quando un governo fa qualcosa di nuovo c'è sempre la fregatura... e non vorrei proprio prendermela tutta... e qua nessuno è chiaro o esaustivo... vabbè... 
Solo un'ultima cosa: è sicuro quindi che nella fattura va indicata la ritenuta anche per il regime dei minimi? In un forum ancora pubblicato, a sua firma, c'è scritto che la ritenuta non va messa...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come abbiamo già detto in altri post, le residue quote di ammortamento non saranno deducibili. Rileveranno solo in sede di determinazione della plusvalenza/minusvalenza al momento della eventuale vendita.
Si tratta dunque di un beneficio fiscale (il risparmio di imposta) sospeso. 
ciao   

> Anche le quote di ammortamento dei beni acquistati fino al 2007 non saranno più detraibili nel regime dei minimi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il punto è che a me "disturba" il fatto che quando un governo fa qualcosa di nuovo c'è sempre la fregatura... e non vorrei proprio prendermela tutta... e qua nessuno è chiaro o esaustivo... vabbè...

  Disturba a tutti prendere fregature.
Qui facciamo il massimo per essere chiari ed esaustivi, mi spiace che lei dica il contrario.     

> Solo un'ultima cosa: è sicuro quindi che nella fattura va indicata la ritenuta anche per il regime dei minimi? In un forum ancora pubblicato, a sua firma, c'è scritto che la ritenuta non va messa...

  La ritenuta viene applicata.
Nel post a cui fa riferimento questo aspetto non era ancora stato chiarito (dal Fisco), per cui, in mancanza, si andava in base alla logica, che era quella di non ritenere applicabile la ritenuta. 
saluti

----------


## marcopr1972

Mi sono espresso male, non intendevo dire qua nel senso di questo forum... Intendevo di qua nel senso del regime dei minimi! 
Il bello è che oggi a pranzo ho parlato con un altro commercialista che mi ha detto il contrario di quello dell'altro giorno... non so più che fare! 
Devo aprire una partita iva, non ho nessun acquisto da fare, se non qualche cartuccia di stampante, lavorerò quasi esclusivamente per dei professionisti, che pare mi pagheranno già la ritenuta d'acconto, dovrò pagare la mia cassa previdenziale... Altro non c'è... 
C'è qualcuno qua a cui posso chiedere una consulenza in via privata, anche con un eventuale compenso?  marcopr@libero.it

----------


## milco

Mi sembra che dopo l'articolo su Italia Oggi di questa mattina non ci siano + dubbi in merito alla ritenuta d'acconto...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora chiedo scusa !! 
*** 
E' una normativa i cui contorni si stanno delineando solo in questi giorni: &#232; normale che qualche commercialista (che non legge il commercialista telematico :-)  ) non sappia che la ritenuta c'&#232;. 
Questo te lo assicuro, stai tranquillo. Se sbaglio .... beh, il mio nome e cognome ce l'hai, sai pure dove sono ....  :Wink:    

> Mi sono espresso male, non intendevo dire qua nel senso di questo forum... Intendevo di qua nel senso del regime dei minimi! 
> Il bello &#232; che oggi a pranzo ho parlato con un altro commercialista che mi ha detto il contrario di quello dell'altro giorno... non so pi&#249; che fare! 
> Devo aprire una partita iva, non ho nessun acquisto da fare, se non qualche cartuccia di stampante, lavorer&#242; quasi esclusivamente per dei professionisti, che pare mi pagheranno gi&#224; la ritenuta d'acconto, dovr&#242; pagare la mia cassa previdenziale... Altro non c'&#232;... 
> C'&#232; qualcuno qua a cui posso chiedere una consulenza in via privata, anche con un eventuale compenso?  marcopr@libero.it

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Ah, scusa, non avevo capito. 
> Allora secondo me basta il comportamento concludente. 
> ciao

  Penso anche io così! 
Grazie

----------


## gibi1970

> questo problema dell'equiparabilità di imposta sostitutiva e IVA rappresenta una questione che fa la differenza tra averne convenienza o no

  Scusa ma non riesco a capire cosa intendi dire... 
Puoi fare un esempio in soldoni?

----------


## Rugiada

A proposito di ritenute d'acconto...ma un "minimo" è sostituto d'imposta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bella domanda ....
La legge non dice nulla....... quindi in mancanza di norma, si deve concludere che lo è !!  :Smile:    

> A proposito di ritenute d'acconto...ma un "minimo" è sostituto d'imposta?

----------


## Rugiada

Una dichiarazione in più da considerare nel compenso???  :Wink:

----------


## gibi1970

> A proposito di ritenute d'acconto...ma un "minimo" è sostituto d'imposta?

  I "vecchi" minimi <7000 lo erano...

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Bella domanda ....
> La legge non dice nulla....... quindi in mancanza di norma, si deve concludere che lo è !!

  Secondo me è sostituto d'imposta in quanto possessore di partita iva.

----------


## marcopr1972

Gentilissimi dottori commercialisti,
Premetto che io devo aprire la partita in questi giorni e sto cercando di capire cosa mi conviene...
Come suggerito dal dott.Sciuto provo a porvi la questione:  *Regime del 20&#37;	vantaggioso, a mio avviso per chi riceve:*  
Mese lordo	1915				
Ritenuta mensile	383				
Netto mensile	1532		 
Incassi annuali (senza spese)	22980	
Inarcassa 10+2% sul reddito	             2757,6	
Tasse da pagare 20% sul reddito	-551,52	 
Netto annuale	                            18384				
Minimo per 1300 mese	               15600				
differenza per pagare inarcassa             2784>2757,6				 
Il datore di lavoro perch&#232; io abbia 1300 al mese netti deve scucire 22980 euro		  *Regime del 10%	vantaggioso per chi deve pagare:* 
onorario	             1725			
Iva 20%	               345			
A pagare mensile	2070		 
Incassi annuali (senza spese)	20700
Inarcassa 10+2% sul reddito	             2484
Tasse da pagare 10% sul reddito	2070	
Irap	                                      539,75	
Tasse totali	                          5093,75	  
Netto annuale	                          20700				
Minimo per 1300 mese	             15600		
Versamento Iva ininfluente	             4140	
differenza per pagare tasse varie 	5100 > 5093,75 
Il datore di lavoro perch&#232; io abbia 1300 al mese netti deve scucire 20700 euro, considerando che l'iva &#232; una partita di giro...  *Se non ho sbagliato qualcosa ci sono 2280 euro di differenza a sfavore del forfettone...*  
Commentate pure, perch&#232; la questione mi pare di interesse generale...

----------


## stsimar

nota sul punto C): secondo me la compensazione dell'eventuale credito delle ritenute non riguarda solo le imposte ( e in questo caso in effetti potrei portarmi un credito inutilizzabile), ma anche il versamento dei contributi ( e in questo caso potrei utilizzare l'eccedenza).

----------


## milco

> Come abbiamo gi&#224; detto in altri post, le residue quote di ammortamento non saranno deducibili. Rileveranno solo in sede di determinazione della plusvalenza/minusvalenza al momento della eventuale vendita.
> Si tratta dunque di un beneficio fiscale (il risparmio di imposta) sospeso. 
> ciao

  Sinceramente mi sembra un'altra cosa per creare confusione ed incertezza...come quella della ritenuta d'acconto....ma ci pensano prima di scrivere le norme?
Infatti quando il c.106 mi dice che i componenti positivi e negativi di reddito relativi all'esercizio precedente a quello di entrata nel regime e rinviati ai futuri esercizi grazie a disposizioni del TUIR si possono spesare con la franchigia di 5.000 e solo per i positivi.... ma gli ammortamenti non sono componenti negativi di reddito rinviati in base al TUIR??? A me non quadra!

----------


## Geomalex

Salve a tutti, nuovi amici del forum!
Colgo occasione in questo mio primo post per dare un saluto alla comunity e per presentarmi: Mi chiamo Alessandro sono un geometra che si è abilitato a novembre e che sta per intraprendere la libera professione. 
Sto scrivendo questo messaggio con l'intenzione di fare il punto della situazione su quanto se ne sa relativamente all'ormai famigerato "regime dei minimi". L'anno è cominciato da più di dieci giorni ormai ed ancora chi, come me, vuole aprire la partita iva e dare inizio alla propria attività, si trova in difficoltà nel dover affrontare delle scelte sulla base di poche informazioni disponibili in merito alla nuova finanziaria. 
I commercialisti (quindi la maggior parte degli iscritti a questo forum  :Stick Out Tongue: ) suggeriscono di aspettare queste tanto attese circolari applicative che diano chiarimenti pratici su come ci si deve comportare se si sceglie questo nuvo regime. 
La settimana scorsa Visco diceva al Sole 24 ore che non è neppure necessaria la P.Iva ed ancora oggi qualche vostro collega suggerisce a chi si è ora nel momento di iniziare di non aprire la p.iva. 
Ora è arrivato anche il chiarimento sull'applicazione della R. d'A. che per giorni ha suscitato tante discussioni (mi è capitata qualche fattura di qualcuno che, convinto di fare la cosa giusta, fatturava senza applicarla quando invece era dovuta). 
Inoltre, c'è qualche chiarimento in merito alle modalità di determinazione del reddito? Ovvero, i costi che si portano in detrazione sul lordo, si calcolano che le stesse percentuali e criteri già visti nel regime ordinario? Questo ad esempio è un dubbio che mi è rimasto perchè non è esplicitamente espresso da nessuna parte (e pertanto forse la risposta è proprio "si")! 
Sinceramente, l'dea che mi sono fatto io (da geometra ed assolutamente non da esperto del settore) è che una vera convenienza nell'adottare il regime dei minimi ce l'hanno coloro che sono vicini al tetto dei 30.000,00. Per chi è intorno alla metà, od addirittura meno, scegliere un regime piuttosto che un altro comporta un risparmio di 100-150 euro/l'anno si e no, senza considerare in alcun modo le spese e gli acquisti (che sappiamo essere detraibili nel regime ordinario sia come costi sia dell'iva, mentre nel secondo caso solo come costi e non per i beni strumentali, almeno se non ho capito male). 
Chiedere un altro "SECONDO VOI COSA E' MEGLIO?" credo sia inutile, inquanto se ne è già parlato abbastanza. Invece un'altra cosa che vi chiedo è: cosa secondo voi resta ancora di davvero importante da chiarire e da definire prima di operare una scelta?? 
Grazie e ancora saluti a tutti!!

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve a tutti, nuovi amici del forum!
> Colgo occasione in questo mio primo post per dare un saluto alla comunity e per presentarmi: Mi chiamo Alessandro sono un geometra che si &#232; abilitato a novembre e che sta per intraprendere la libera professione. 
> Sto scrivendo questo messaggio con l'intenzione di fare il punto della situazione su quanto se ne sa relativamente all'ormai famigerato "regime dei minimi". L'anno &#232; cominciato da pi&#249; di dieci giorni ormai ed ancora chi, come me, vuole aprire la partita iva e dare inizio alla propria attivit&#224;, si trova in difficolt&#224; nel dover affrontare delle scelte sulla base di poche informazioni disponibili in merito alla nuova finanziaria. 
> I commercialisti (quindi la maggior parte degli iscritti a questo forum ) suggeriscono di aspettare queste tanto attese circolari applicative che diano chiarimenti pratici su come ci si deve comportare se si sceglie questo nuvo regime. 
> La settimana scorsa Visco diceva al Sole 24 ore che non &#232; neppure necessaria la P.Iva ed ancora oggi qualche vostro collega suggerisce a chi si &#232; ora nel momento di iniziare di non aprire la p.iva. 
> Ora &#232; arrivato anche il chiarimento sull'applicazione della R. d'A. che per giorni ha suscitato tante discussioni (mi &#232; capitata qualche fattura di qualcuno che, convinto di fare la cosa giusta, fatturava senza applicarla quando invece era dovuta). 
> Inoltre, c'&#232; qualche chiarimento in merito alle modalit&#224; di determinazione del reddito? Ovvero, i costi che si portano in detrazione sul lordo, si calcolano che le stesse percentuali e criteri gi&#224; visti nel regime ordinario? Questo ad esempio &#232; un dubbio che mi &#232; rimasto perch&#232; non &#232; esplicitamente espresso da nessuna parte (e pertanto forse la risposta &#232; proprio "si")! 
> Sinceramente, l'dea che mi sono fatto io (da geometra ed assolutamente non da esperto del settore) &#232; che una vera convenienza nell'adottare il regime dei minimi ce l'hanno coloro che sono vicini al tetto dei 30.000,00. Per chi &#232; intorno alla met&#224;, od addirittura meno, scegliere un regime piuttosto che un altro comporta un risparmio di 100-150 euro/l'anno si e no, senza considerare in alcun modo le spese e gli acquisti (che sappiamo essere detraibili nel regime ordinario sia come costi sia dell'iva, mentre nel secondo caso solo come costi e non per i beni strumentali, almeno se non ho capito male). 
> Chiedere un altro "SECONDO VOI COSA E' MEGLIO?" credo sia inutile, inquanto se ne &#232; gi&#224; parlato abbastanza. Invece un'altra cosa che vi chiedo &#232;: cosa secondo voi resta ancora di davvero importante da chiarire e da definire prima di operare una scelta?? 
> Grazie e ancora saluti a tutti!!

  
Secondo me il pi&#249; grande dubbio rimasto, &#232; se a Bruxelles considereranno lecita la differente applicazione dell'IVA tra ordinari e forfettari. Ma per quanto riguarda la scelta di ogni singolo contribuente, credo che ormai sia stato esaminato tutto..... e nonostante questo non sempre si &#232; in grado di esprimere un'opinione certa  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Benvenuto, alessandro !! 
[QUOTE=Geomalex;21303]
Inoltre, c'è qualche chiarimento in merito alle modalità di determinazione del reddito? Ovvero, i costi che si portano in detrazione sul lordo, si calcolano che le stesse percentuali e criteri già visti nel regime ordinario? Questo ad esempio è un dubbio che mi è rimasto perchè non è esplicitamente espresso da nessuna parte (e pertanto forse la risposta è proprio "si")! 
Esatto. La risposta è sì.    

> Sinceramente, l'dea che mi sono fatto io (da geometra ed assolutamente non da esperto del settore) è che una vera convenienza nell'adottare il regime dei minimi ce l'hanno coloro che sono vicini al tetto dei 30.000,00. Per chi è intorno alla metà, od addirittura meno, scegliere un regime piuttosto che un altro comporta un risparmio di 100-150 euro/l'anno si e no, senza considerare in alcun modo le spese e gli acquisti (che sappiamo essere detraibili nel regime ordinario sia come costi sia dell'iva, mentre nel secondo caso solo come costi e non per i beni strumentali, almeno se non ho capito male).

  Non so se il risparmio è di 100/150 euro, ma di sicuro conviene a chi ha redditi assai vicini a 30.000 euro.   

> un'altra cosa che vi chiedo è: cosa secondo voi resta ancora di davvero importante da chiarire e da definire prima di operare una scelta??

  Credo che a grandi linee, ciascun contribuente sia già in grado di fare una valutazione abbastanza completa.   :Smile:

----------


## serman

> Sinceramente mi sembra un'altra cosa per creare confusione ed incertezza...come quella della ritenuta d'acconto....ma ci pensano prima di scrivere le norme?
> Infatti quando il c.106 mi dice che i componenti positivi e negativi di reddito relativi all'esercizio precedente a quello di entrata nel regime e rinviati ai futuri esercizi grazie a disposizioni del TUIR si possono spesare con la franchigia di 5.000 e solo per i positivi.... ma gli ammortamenti non sono componenti negativi di reddito rinviati in base al TUIR??? A me non quadra!

  Infatti.....non quadra neanche a me!|

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> ok. però solo tu sai ad esempio che spese annuali sostieni ecc....
> ti dico solo che sicuramente il regime 10% forfettino è COMUNQUE conveniente proprio perchè l'imposta è SOLO del 10% (a cui aggiungerai l'IRAP e la INARCASSA, ma sono importi nn eccessivi) perciò se puoi aderisci a quello. Se invece non hai i requisiti allora il regime forfettone 20% è anche valido ma tieni conto che se vuoi 1000 puliti devi chiederne almeno 1300+CNPAIA+IVA-rit d'acconto (se è da applicarsi)....

  Il vantaggi del nuovo regime dei minimi non vanno ricercati esclusivamente in un calcolo economico, ma anche gestionali.
Per un professionista che opera la ritenuta d'acconto è vero che paga un po' di più rispetto al "forfetino", ma è altrettanto vero che il contribuente ha già pagato tutto e non deve preoccuparsi di accantonare somme future. In questo caso il nuovo regime si confà a chi possiede una mentalità da "dipendente". E lo sappiamo tutti che molte aziende mascherano con la fatturazione un lavoro dipendente.
Secondo vantaggio è l'esclusione dagli studi di settore, e non è poco.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In questo caso il nuovo regime si confà a chi possiede una mentalità da "dipendente". E lo sappiamo tutti che molte aziende mascherano con la fatturazione un lavoro dipendente.
> Secondo vantaggio è l'esclusione dagli studi di settore, e non è poco.

  
Concordo con te su questi due aspetti.

----------


## roby72

Scusate mi aggiungo a questa dsicussione per porre un'altro quesito analogo. Una ditta che rientra nel campo editoria ( pubblica un giornalino con distribuzione gratuita) ma che in realtà la sua attività è quella di vendere spazi pubblicitari sul suo giornalino (preciso che per le prestazioni in questione emette regolare fattura assoggettata ad IVA ordinaria) può secondo voi aderire al regime dei minimi?
Ringrazio in anticipo per le vostre risposte

----------


## fabrizio

> In sede di apertura di partita iva con il "forfetino", bisogna allegare alla dichiarazione di inizio attivit&#224; la cd comunicazione per la scelta del regime agevolato. Tra le opzioni da barrare c'&#232;: "COMUNICA CHE NON INTENDE PIU' AVVALERSI DEL REGIME FISCALE AGEVOLATO PER LE NUOVE INIZIATIVE....." 
> In virt&#249; di questo mi domandavo se bisogna comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate che non mi voglio pi&#249; avvalere del forfetino. 
> Come funziona secondo voi?  
> Ciao

  Si, concordo anch'io sul fatto che occorrer&#224; presentare una variazione ai fini iva entro il 30/1/2008 per comunicare la revoca dell'opzione al regime nuove iniziative con decorrenza 01/01/2008. Il regime infatti &#232; opzionale a quello naturale che oggi risulta essere rappresentato da quello dei minimi, quindi dato che l'opzione &#232; valida per tre anni secondo me occorre comunicare la revoca, lo prevede espressamente il regime delle nuove iniziative ex art. 13 che continua tutt'ora ad esistere...
Nel momento in cui si comunica la revoca, allora con il comportamento concludente si pu&#242; optare per il regime dei minimi, altrimenti, se si fattura con iva, il regime sar&#224; quello semplificato salvo opzione per l'ordinario (per i professionisti intendo)  Meglio fare la comunicazione secondo me, tanto non costa nulla!
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

> Sembra che nel caso di adesione al nuovo regime dei minimi,  dall'imposta sostitutiva non sia possibile detrarre i carichi di famiglia (coniuge e familiari), per cui un contribuente con coniuge e tre figli a carico non troverà mai convenienza al nuovo regime?

  Difficile peraltro che un contribuente con meno di 30.000 di FATTURATO, e quindi - dopo il 20% di i.s. e il 23% di contributi - con diciamo 1500 euro netti al mese, possa mantenere se stesso ed altre 4 persone...

----------


## gibi1970

> Commentate pure, perch&#232; la questione mi pare di interesse generale...

  S&#236; per&#242; perch&#233; continui a cambiare thread?
Non potevi continuare in quello che avevi appositamente aperto? (*inizio nuova attivit&#224; 2008: minimi o art.13 L.388/2000?*)
O nell'altro in cui eri passato (*Fatture emesse da un professionista nel Regime agevolato 2008*) e in cui ti avevo risposto? 
Ricopio qui quanto ti avevo gi&#224; scritto, e poi rinuncio ad "inseguirti"...  :Wink:  
(_sulla possibilit&#224; del "fai da te"_) Con l'art. 13 &#232; espressamente prevista la figura del tutor dell'AdE, e l'utilizzo del software dell'AdE che ti aiuter&#224; a tenere la contabilit&#224; e a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi.
In pratica per i primi tre anni uno dovrebbe potersi "arrangiare".
Ma ovviamente dipende da quanto uno &#232; pratico, e da quale tutor si ritrova.
Io ce l'ho fatta, ma ho dovuto dedicarci - almeno all'inizio - parecchio tempo. 
Sull'IRAP il discorso (_di non pagarla anche in art. 13, ndr_) &#232; sostenibile, anche se non esiste una esenzione "ufficiale" &#232; quindi si &#232; comunque a rischio contenzioso (con le relative perdite di tempo e di denaro).
I contributi previdenziali si DEDUCONO (*solo* nel nuovo regime, non nell'art.13).
Hai poi dimenticato:
1) Art. 13 dovrai pagare anche l'addizionale regionale / comunale all'IRPEF, non dovuta per i nuovi "minimi".
2) Art. 13 sei soggetto ad altri adempimenti:
- versamento dell'IVA (anche se solo una volta all'anno);
- comunicazione telematica dell'elenco clienti/fornitori;
- compilazione di Parametri / Studi di Settore (con rischio adeguamento, e quindi maggiori imposte).  
PS: ho guardato il tuo esempio, e mi sembra che tu non abbia tenuto conto del fatto che - nel regime dei "minimi" - potrai DEDURRE i contributi previdenziali.
Inoltre - nell'art. 13 - tra le imposte hai dimenticato l'addizionale comunale / regionale all'IRPEF.
Il calcolo dell'IRAP &#232; sbagliato (tiene conto della vecchia aliquota e del vecchio scaglione esente). Il valore corretto &#232; 436,8. 
PPS: il fatto che continui a parlare di "netto mensile" e di "datore di lavoro" non depone a favore dell'attivit&#224; di libero professionista... :-((

----------


## swami

> Difficile peraltro che un contribuente con meno di 30.000 di FATTURATO, e quindi - dopo il 20% di i.s. e il 23% di contributi - con diciamo 1500 euro netti al mese, possa mantenere se stesso ed altre 4 persone...

  beh! artigiano con moglie casalinga e due/tre pargoli ... nn penso d vederli solo io in studio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  e la fattura mensile che emettono nn arriva mai ai 3.000 euro  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Scusate mi aggiungo a questa dsicussione per porre un'altro quesito analogo. Una ditta che rientra nel campo editoria ( pubblica un giornalino con distribuzione gratuita) ma che in realtà la sua attività è quella di vendere spazi pubblicitari sul suo giornalino (preciso che per le prestazioni in questione emette regolare fattura assoggettata ad IVA ordinaria) può secondo voi aderire al regime dei minimi?
> Ringrazio in anticipo per le vostre risposte

  QUAL'E' IL CODICE ATTIVITA'

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Si, concordo anch'io sul fatto che occorrerà presentare una variazione ai fini iva entro il 30/1/2008 per comunicare la revoca dell'opzione al regime nuove iniziative con decorrenza 01/01/2008. Il regime infatti è opzionale a quello naturale che oggi risulta essere rappresentato da quello dei minimi, quindi dato che l'opzione è valida per tre anni secondo me occorre comunicare la revoca, lo prevede espressamente il regime delle nuove iniziative ex art. 13 che continua tutt'ora ad esistere...
> Nel momento in cui si comunica la revoca, allora con il comportamento concludente si può optare per il regime dei minimi, altrimenti, se si fattura con iva, il regime sarà quello semplificato salvo opzione per l'ordinario (per i professionisti intendo)  Meglio fare la comunicazione secondo me, tanto non costa nulla!
> Ciao

  Hai ragione!
Nel dubbio è meglio fare la comunicazione!!

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Difficile peraltro che un contribuente con meno di 30.000 di FATTURATO, e quindi - dopo il 20% di i.s. e il 23% di contributi - con diciamo 1500 euro netti al mese, possa mantenere se stesso ed altre 4 persone...

  Come sappiamo l'imposta sostitutiva è sul reddito (ovviamente!!). 
Di conseguenza fare i calcoli che proponi non è, secondo me, esauriente. 
I costi?? 
E... l'esclusione dagli studi di settore??

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Concordo con te su questi due aspetti.

   :Smile: 
Ciao
Fabrizio

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Mi sono espresso male, non intendevo dire qua nel senso di questo forum... Intendevo di qua nel senso del regime dei minimi! 
> Il bello è che oggi a pranzo ho parlato con un altro commercialista che mi ha detto il contrario di quello dell'altro giorno... non so più che fare! 
> Devo aprire una partita iva, non ho nessun acquisto da fare, se non qualche cartuccia di stampante, lavorerò quasi esclusivamente per dei professionisti, che pare mi pagheranno già la ritenuta d'acconto, dovrò pagare la mia cassa previdenziale... Altro non c'è... 
> C'è qualcuno qua a cui posso chiedere una consulenza in via privata, anche con un eventuale compenso?  marcopr@libero.it

  I punti fermi del regime dei minimi sono:
1) C'è un'imposta sostitutiva del 20% 
2) Per i professionisti va applicata la ritenuta d'acconto
3) Non si paga l'Irap
4) Si è esclusi dagli studi di settore
5) Non si detraggono le "spese personali" da Unico (spese sanitarie ecc.) 
Su questi punti bisogna valutare se il regime conviene oppure no in relazione alla tua situazione personale. 
Non concordo con il commercialista al quale hai chiesto una consulenza.
Infatti, se non hai costi potrebbe convenire anche il regime dell'art.13 L.388/2000 (forfetino), che sconta un'imposta sostitutiva del 10% più Irap (circa il 5%) e addizionali. 
Come ho già esposto in un'altra discussione ci sono altri fattori di convenienza "non economici", tra i quali:
1) Il regime dei minimi ti permette una pianificazione fiscale come un dipendente
2) esclusione dagli studi di settore 
Bhè... bisognerebbe fare una chiacchierata un po' più approfondita!

----------


## swami

> Come sappiamo l'imposta sostitutiva è sul reddito (ovviamente!!). 
> Di conseguenza fare i calcoli che proponi non è, secondo me, esauriente. 
> I costi?? 
> E... l'esclusione dagli studi di settore??

  quali costi?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gibi1970

> Come sappiamo l'imposta sostitutiva è sul reddito (ovviamente!!). 
> Di conseguenza fare i calcoli che proponi non è, secondo me, esauriente.

  Il mio non voleva essere un calcolo di convenienza (abbiamo appurato come sia difficile fare una valutazione generalista, ma occorra spesso valutare caso per caso), ma piuttosto un ribadire il fatto che il nuovo regime possa andare bene per i giovani all'inizio della carriera, o per chi ha già un altro lavoro da dipendente... piuttosto che per un padre di famiglia che *con la sola attività "minima"* abbia moglie e tre figli a carico. 
ciao

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Il mio non voleva essere un calcolo di convenienza (abbiamo appurato come sia difficile fare una valutazione generalista, ma occorra spesso valutare caso per caso), ma piuttosto un ribadire il fatto che il nuovo regime possa andare bene per i giovani all'inizio della carriera, o per chi ha già un altro lavoro da dipendente... piuttosto che per un padre di famiglia che *con la sola attività "minima"* abbia moglie e tre figli a carico. 
> ciao

  Allora ho capito male!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## serman

E' stato pubblicato il Decreto attuativo della Legge :   http://www.gazzettaufficiale.it/guri...w1=0&numprov=0

----------


## marcopr1972

Il regime fiscale agevolato per l’avvio di nuove attivit&#224; (art.13) 
Chi l’utilizza non paga l’IRPEF e le relative addizionali (comunali e regionali), bens&#236; un’imposta sostitutiva, nella misura fissa del 10&#37; sul reddito conseguito (ricavi meno costi), realizzando in questo modo un notevole risparmio d’imposta. Inoltre, pu&#242; contare su una rilevante semplificazione di molti adempimenti contabili  http://www.marzulli.it/menu%20regfiscagev.htm 
io mi attengo ai commercialisti... mah... (???)

----------


## marcopr1972

> Sì però perché continui a cambiare thread?
> Non potevi continuare in quello che avevi appositamente aperto? (*inizio nuova attività 2008: minimi o art.13 L.388/2000?*)
> O nell'altro in cui eri passato (*Fatture emesse da un professionista nel Regime agevolato 2008*) e in cui ti avevo risposto? 
> Ricopio qui quanto ti avevo già scritto, e poi rinuncio ad "inseguirti"...  
> (_sulla possibilità del "fai da te"_) Con l'art. 13 è espressamente prevista la figura del tutor dell'AdE, e l'utilizzo del software dell'AdE che ti aiuterà a tenere la contabilità e a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi.
> In pratica per i primi tre anni uno dovrebbe potersi "arrangiare".
> Ma ovviamente dipende da quanto uno è pratico, e da quale tutor si ritrova.
> Io ce l'ho fatta, ma ho dovuto dedicarci - almeno all'inizio - parecchio tempo. 
> Sull'IRAP il discorso (_di non pagarla anche in art. 13, ndr_) è sostenibile, anche se non esiste una esenzione "ufficiale" è quindi si è comunque a rischio contenzioso (con le relative perdite di tempo e di denaro).
> ...

  - Si ho tenuto conto della detrazione nei minimi, ma sarai sempre a credito se qualcun altro ti paga la ritenuta e non fatturi a privati... per calcolare l'irap che detrazioni e che scaglioni devo applicare? dove sono i dati?
- non mi risulta ci siano addizionali... il mio commercialista mi consiglia male?
- io devo decidere se mi convine cominciare con uno o l'altro regime perchè collaboro come strutturista con uno studio di ingegneria, poi nel mio tempo libero, sabati domeniche e notti lavoro come libero professionista... 
Barzelletta dopo 12 ore di mastersap: Non ho il papi che scuce i soldi per il cappotto dolce e gabbana e visto che ne voglio uno a tutti i costi se no non posso andare dal commercialista, devo lavorare tanto... "  :EEK!:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Il regime fiscale agevolato per lavvio di nuove attività (art.13) 
> Chi lutilizza non paga lIRPEF e le relative addizionali (comunali e regionali), bensì unimposta sostitutiva, nella misura fissa del 10% sul reddito conseguito (ricavi meno costi), realizzando in questo modo un notevole risparmio dimposta. Inoltre, può contare su una rilevante semplificazione di molti adempimenti contabili  http://www.marzulli.it/menu%20regfiscagev.htm 
> io mi attengo ai commercialisti... mah... (???)

  Il tuo commento è infelice!
Prima di scrivere commenti simili dovresti pensarci un po' di più. 
Il tuo è un atteggiamento presuntuoso

----------


## marcopr1972

> Il tuo commento è infelice!
> Prima di scrivere commenti simili dovresti pensarci un po' di più. 
> Il tuo è un atteggiamento presuntuoso

  Quindi? chi ha ragione, scusate? il mio commercialista? marzulli? o lei?
...io riporto solo dati e consigli di altri... non presumo mai nulla...

----------


## gibi1970

> - Si ho tenuto conto della detrazione nei minimi, ma sarai sempre a credito se qualcun altro ti paga la ritenuta e non fatturi a privati...

  DEDUZIONE, se si parla dei contributi...
Anche se poi ti ritroverari a credito, devi tenerne conto nel calcolo di convenienza.   

> per calcolare l'irap che detrazioni e che scaglioni devo applicare? dove sono i dati?

  9500 la deduzione
3,9&#37; l'aliquota (ma pu&#242; essere aumentata dalla singola Regione)
Basta tenersi aggiornati.    

> - non mi risulta ci siano addizionali... il mio commercialista mi consiglia male?

  Anche qui dipende da regioni / comuni. Da noi &#232; lo 0,9%.
Il tuo commercialista ti consiglia bene: essa non &#232; dovuta per l'art. 13, quando ho scritto avevo in mente il confronto rispetto al regime "ordinario".
Restano gli altri adempimenti che ti ho scritto.   

> - io devo decidere se mi convine cominciare con uno o l'altro regime perch&#232; collaboro come strutturista con uno studio di ingegneria, poi nel mio tempo libero, sabati domeniche e notti lavoro come libero professionista...

  Fatti ASSUMERE come &#232; giusto che sia da DIPENDENTE nello studio di ingegneria ed apri la p.iva come "minimo" per il resto delle collaborazioni. 
ciao

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Quindi? chi ha ragione, scusate? il mio commercialista? marzulli? o lei?
> ...io riporto solo dati e consigli di altri... non presumo mai nulla...

  Sei di Roma?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie !!
Io ho dato una lettura veloce e non ho trovato nulla di nuovo ... tu che dici ?   

> E' stato pubblicato il Decreto attuativo della Legge :   http://www.gazzettaufficiale.it/guri...w1=0&numprov=0

----------


## viviana

magari superassi gli . 45.000... no, non penso di superarli... quindi è meglio che lasci tutto così... regime ordinario?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se non pensi di superare 45' euro, puoi ugualmente usufruire del nuovo regime dei "minimi"; ovviamente tutto questo semprechè ti convenga ! E questo puoi saperlo solo facendo un'analisi accurata della tua situazione....   

> magari superassi gli . 45.000... no, non penso di superarli... quindi è meglio che lasci tutto così... regime ordinario?

----------


## serman

> Grazie !!
> Io ho dato una lettura veloce e non ho trovato nulla di nuovo ... tu che dici ?

  Anch'io speravo che il decreto chiarisse più della circolare...ma come sempre
i nostri legislatori sono "ermetici"!  :Confused:

----------


## marcopr1972

> Fatti ASSUMERE come è giusto che sia da DIPENDENTE nello studio di ingegneria ed apri la p.iva come "minimo" per il resto delle collaborazioni. 
> ciao

  E' ovvio che se ci fosse la possibilità di farmi assumere non sarei qui a discutere con voi...  :Smile:  
Devo cavarmela da solo... Il foglio exel che ho fatto, a meno di grossolani errori, partendo dal presupposto di avere in tasca 1500 euro puliti ogni mese, fa spendere all'erogatore 2700 euro in più all'anno con il regime dei minimi rispetto a quello del art.13, e io mi ritrovo con un credito d'imposta di 600 euro, nell'ipotesi di non avere altre fatture e zero spese, come è lecito presuppore per il primo anno di lavoro come ingegnere, anche se sono quasi 10 anni che lavoro, in un modo o nell'altro... 
Mi sembra, se non erro, che entrambi prevedo la sola CONSERVAZIONE delle scritture contabili, l'art.13 ha in più il compilare gli studi di settore, che per 12 fatture uguali e zero spese e il presupposto di avere 30000 euro di massimo, non credo siano impossibili, e la dichiarazione Iva.
E' ovvio che per qualcuno il regime nuovo sarà migliore di quello del art.13, ma credo che il dott. sciuto abbia ragione quando dice che al governo interessi far cassa e non aiutare i giovani professionisti. 
Quindi ripeto c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare e dare delle risposte anche via mail? Io da un commercialista ci sono andato, ma non mi ha dato una risposta chiara nemmeno lui... . 
Sono della Venezia Giulia, provincia di Gorizia. 
Grazie a tutti  marcopr@libero.it

----------


## roby72

> QUAL'E' IL CODICE ATTIVITA'

  Il codice attività è 581400 (ex 22130 - Edizione di riviste e periodici)

----------


## Niccolò

> .......... 
> Quindi ripeto c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare e dare delle risposte anche via mail? Io da un commercialista ci sono andato, ma non mi ha dato una risposta chiara nemmeno lui....  marcopr@libero.it

   
Quali sono le domande?

----------


## marcopr1972

> Quali sono le domande?

  
con quale regime conviene aprire la partita iva? 
- avrei 12 fatture in un anno, fatte ad un altro ingegnere
- non avrei spese
- non ho altri redditi
- ho pi&#249; di 35 anni
- la mia ragazza &#232; ragioniere, mi farebbe lei le questioni/dichiarazione iva. 
L'unico mio dubbio &#232; la complessit&#224; degli studi di settore, ma il primo anno sono esente e i secondi due, mi ha detto il commercialista, hanno solo un valore statistico, dal quarto anno in poi sforerei comunque i 30000 euro... 
grazie

----------


## roby72

Secondo voi un professionista che è anche socio di una società può optare per il regime dei minimi? Secondo la circolare 73/E era causa di esclusione ma leggendo il DM 2/2/08 art. 3 non viene fatto alcun riferimento a riguardo. Forse mi sfugge qualcosa? :Confused: 
Ringrazio per la vostra cortese disponibilità

----------


## Niccolò

> con quale regime conviene aprire la partita iva? 
> - avrei 12 fatture in un anno, fatte ad un altro ingegnere
> - non avrei spese
> - non ho altri redditi
> - ho più di 35 anni
> - la mia ragazza è ragioniere, mi farebbe lei le questioni iva. 
> grazie

  
Con il regime dei 30.000 hai un'aliquota del 20%, puoi dedurti le spese contributive (circa 19%) quindi recuperi il 20% del 19%, circa un 4%, quindi vai a un'aliquota totale di circa il 16%.
Con le nuove attività un'aliquota del 10% più 3,9% di IRAP totale 13,9%. 
Il secondo è più conveniente. 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'unico mio dubbio è la complessità degli studi di settore, ma il primo anno sono esente e i secondi due, mi ha detto il commercialista, hanno solo un valore statistico, ...

  Non mi risulta che nei secondi due anni abbiano valore statistico..... se non sei congruo, ti arriva l'accertamento. 
Io verificherei, tramite simulazione, se sei congruo con gli studi.
Se lo sei, e date le informazioni che hai scritto, ti conviene il regime del 10%.
Se non lo sei, conviene il regime dei minimi. 
ciao 
ciao

----------


## marcopr1972

> Con il regime dei 30.000 hai un'aliquota del 20%, puoi dedurti le spese contributive (circa 19%) quindi recuperi il 20% del 19%, circa un 4%, quindi vai a un'aliquota totale di circa il 16%.
> Con le nuove attività un'aliquota del 10% più 3,9% di IRAP totale 13,9%. 
> Il secondo è più conveniente. 
> ciao

  non deduco l'intera quota dei previdenziali? solo il 19%?
e la franchigia 9500 irap?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Di che società si tratta ?   

> Secondo voi un professionista che è anche socio di una società può optare per il regime dei minimi? Secondo la circolare 73/E era causa di esclusione ma leggendo il DM 2/2/08 art. 3 non viene fatto alcun riferimento a riguardo. Forse mi sfugge qualcosa?
> Ringrazio per la vostra cortese disponibilità

----------


## Niccolò

> non deduco l'intera quota dei previdenziali? solo il 19%?
> e la franchigia 9500 irap?

  
Deduci l'intera quota, ma tassando i ricavi del 20%, ed essendo la quota contributiva un costo (nello specifico non conosco le cifre esatte della cassa degli ingegneri, ho messo 19% perchè i professionisti senza cassa pagano contributi per un importo pari al 19% del reddito, l'ho fatto per semplificare), di fatto riduce il reddito, quindi invece di indicare l'importo recuperato ho indicato la percentuale di reddito che non ti viene tassata.
La franchigia IRAP non l'ho indicata perchè va comunque a migliorare il regime delle nuove attività.

----------


## marcopr1972

> Deduci l'intera quota, ma tassando i ricavi del 20%, ed essendo la quota contributiva un costo (nello specifico non conosco le cifre esatte della cassa degli ingegneri, ho messo 19% perchè i professionisti senza cassa pagano contributi per un importo pari al 19% del reddito, l'ho fatto per semplificare), di fatto riduce il reddito, quindi invece di indicare l'importo recuperato ho indicato la percentuale di reddito che non ti viene tassata.
> La franchigia IRAP non l'ho indicata perchè va comunque a migliorare il regime delle nuove attività.

  
QUESTIONE STUDI DI SETTORE ????

----------


## Niccolò

> QUESTIONE STUDI DI SETTORE ????

  
Prova qualche simulazione con Gerico, ma se non hai costi e un reddito lordo superiore ai 20-25.000  non credo ci siano problemi.

----------


## marcopr1972

> Prova qualche simulazione con Gerico, ma se non hai costi e un reddito lordo superiore ai 20-25.000  non credo ci siano problemi.

  Grazie mille... 
Gerico è sul sito dell'ADE?

----------


## Niccolò

> Grazie mille... 
> Gerico è sul sito dell'ADE?

  
Mi sembra di sì. 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> - la mia ragazza è ragioniere, mi farebbe lei le questioni/dichiarazione iva.

  
ma .... allora ... qual è il problema ????  :Smile:

----------


## roby72

> Di che società si tratta ?

  Nel caso specifico si tratta di due situazioni diverse:
1. il professionista è socio e amministratore di una Srl (che vorrebbero optare per il regime di trasparenza)
2. il professionista è socio accomandante di una sas.
A mio avviso c'è una grande confusione (o forse e solo mia  :Confused: ) visto che nella circolare 73/e al par. 2.2. (ultimo capoverso) dice che: "Non rientrano, infine, tra i contribuenti minimi coloro che pur esercitando attività imprenditoriale o professionale in forma individuale, partecipano, nel contempo, a società di persone o ad associazioni professionali, costituite in forma associata per lesercizio della professione, di cui allarticolo 5 del TUIR, o a società a responsabilità limitata .... che hanno optato per la trasparenza fiscale (ex art. 116 del TUIR). Mentre nella brochure distribuita dall'AE tra le cause di esclusione fa riferimento indistintamente ai soci di società di capitali e persone. Infine il DM 2/2/2008 ART. 3 ?????

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere vale quanto scritto nella circolare 73 che tu hai citato. 
ciao   

> Nel caso specifico si tratta di due situazioni diverse:
> 1. il professionista è socio e amministratore di una Srl (che vorrebbero optare per il regime di trasparenza)
> 2. il professionista è socio accomandante di una sas.
> A mio avviso c'è una grande confusione (o forse e solo mia ) visto che nella circolare 73/e al par. 2.2. (ultimo capoverso) dice che: "Non rientrano, infine, tra i contribuenti minimi coloro che pur esercitando attività imprenditoriale o professionale in forma individuale, partecipano, nel contempo, a società di persone o ad associazioni professionali, costituite in forma associata per lesercizio della professione, di cui allarticolo 5 del TUIR, o a società a responsabilità limitata .... che hanno optato per la trasparenza fiscale (ex art. 116 del TUIR). Mentre nella brochure distribuita dall'AE tra le cause di esclusione fa riferimento indistintamente ai soci di società di capitali e persone. Infine il DM 2/2/2008 ART. 3 ?????

----------


## roby72

> A mio parere vale quanto scritto nella circolare 73 che tu hai citato. 
> ciao

  Quindi in caso di srl (no trasparenza) si può aderire al regime dei minimi. Nel secondo caso (sas) non si può aderire.
Ti ringrazio per la cortese disponibilità sempre puntuale.
Sinceramente questo forum è veramente un valido punto di rifermento per un confronto costruttivo con professionisti seri.
Ringrazio nuovamente e complimenti ai fondatori

----------


## marcopr1972

> ma .... allora ... qual è il problema ????

  ...sai non è che mi fidi molto dei ragionieri...  :Stick Out Tongue:  e poi lei segue più che altro la srl per cui lavora, non so quanto assomigli ad un libero professionista... 
scherzi a parte, il nostro problema sarebbe quello di correre dietro a tutte le novità che si inventano ogni giorno quelli del governo... 
Comunque volevo ringraziarvi perchè fate davvero un bel servizio, se non altro ora ne so un po' di più...

----------


## emb

Buongiorno.
Mi è venuto il dubbio se l'importo pagato a titolo di avviamento, nell'acquisto di un'azienda, rientri nel limite dei 15.000,00 euro per l'accesso al regime.
Di avviamento non si parla da nessuna parte, bensì solamente di corrispettivo per l'acquisto di beni strumentali.
Che ne pensate ? Grazie.

----------


## viviana

cosa intendi per analisi accurata...
o meglio cosa devo considerare per valutare la convenienza?
Non posso dire a priori quanto lavorerò nel 2008, ma ipotizzo, per essere cauta, che non avrò grossi introiti.
Quindi nella mia ignoranza, ho pensato che, optando per il regime agevolato, non potendo addebitare l'iva sulle fatture e non potendo detrarre l'Iva degli acquisti, questo tipo di regime non mi convenga...
nello stesso tempo, però, non dovrò pagare nè irpef, nè irap...
Se non sbaglio anche l'Irpef si versa in base al reddito, con un margine che varia dal 20%-40% circa...
quindi, considerando che le spese per lavvio dell'attività, nel mio caso, non sono elevatissime... direi che sarebbe meglio optare per il regime agevolato...sbaglio?(sicuramente)

----------


## gigetto

Sono un professionista da un anno ,ho la Pi.Iva dal 2007 ma fatturo meno di 30000 Euro secondo voi posso passare a tale regime??? 
c'e' un limite temporale...ossia dopo tre anni devo cambiare regime o altro???  
ciao
gigetto

----------


## lucacz

... e nel caso di un professionista che nel 2007 ha aemesso fattura ad un ente pubblico con iva ad esigibilità differita ed incassa il relativo importo come ci si dovrà comportare se decide di aderire al forfettone?

----------


## gibi1970

> Sono un professionista da un anno ,ho la Pi.Iva dal 2007 ma fatturo meno di 30000 Euro secondo voi posso passare a tale regime???

  E' il tuo regime "naturale" (se sono soddisfatti anche gli altri vincoli).
Fatturare senza IVA sarà la scelta del nuovo regime (attenzione: fatturare invece CON IVA - anche una sola fattura - ti farà tornare nell'ordinario, per il quale dovrai comunque fare opzione in Unico).   

> c'e' un limite temporale...ossia dopo tre anni devo cambiare regime o altro???

  Il nuovo regime dei minimi non ha scadenza. 
ciao

----------


## gibi1970

> cosa intendi per analisi accurata...
> o meglio cosa devo considerare per valutare la convenienza?

  Costi dell'attività.
Familiari a carico.
Mutuo / spese mediche.    

> Se non sbaglio anche l'Irpef si versa in base al reddito, con un margine che varia dal 20%-40% circa...
> quindi, considerando che le spese per lavvio dell'attività, nel mio caso, non sono elevatissime... direi che sarebbe meglio optare per il regime agevolato...sbaglio?(sicuramente)

  Mah, il solo calcolo dell'aliquota (sbagliato, peraltro, visto che essa può anche essere dello ZERO percento) non è sufficiente.
Per farti un esempio, il regime "ordinario" per un autonomo che fattura 15.000 euro, ha un'aliquota del 17,13%.
Se fatturi 10.000 paghi il il 13,1%.
Se fatturi 5.000 euro paghi l'1%.
Con 25.000 euro arrivi al 21,96%.
...ma appunto ci sono anche altre tasse (addizionali e IRAP, ammesso che sia da te dovuta).  
Direi che quattro chiacchere con il commercialista di fiducia sono d'obbligo, prima di cominciare a fatturare nel 2008...  :Smile:

----------


## viviana

... si hai ragione... andrò presto da un commercialista... faccio queste domande per avere anche io un'idea...
in ogni caso per l'attività penso di spendere, alla fine del 2008, circa . 8.000
Nessun figlio a carico, nessun mutuo, per ora nessuna spesa medica..
secondo te, mi conviene il regime agevolato?

----------


## viviana

... quando è dovuta l'irap?

----------


## gigetto

Quindi avendo la partita iVa se decido di aderire ai minimi a chi lo devo comunicare??? 
devo toglire la partita Iva ola posso tenere...?? 
ciao
grazie
gigetto

----------


## en.77

> Nel momento in cui si comunica la revoca, allora con il comportamento concludente si può optare per il regime dei minimi, altrimenti, se si fattura con iva, il regime sarà quello semplificato salvo opzione per l'ordinario (per i professionisti intendo)  Meglio fare la comunicazione secondo me, tanto non costa nulla!
> Ciao

  
La mia domanda è, si può adottare il regime semplificato, nel caso un'azienda non opti per  il regime dei minimi o la contabilità va obbligatoriamente tenuta in ordinaria? (scusate la domanda ...magari stupida...ma sono di rincorsa...sono tornata dalla sett. bianca e sto aggiornandomi non senza qualche difficoltà...sono assalita dai dubbi amletici e spero di chiarirli presto, anche grazie a voi!)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Comunque volevo ringraziarvi perchè fate davvero un bel servizio, se non altro ora ne so un po' di più...

  Beh, meno male .... dopo 165.358 post ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Che ne pensate ? Grazie.

  Che l'avviamento è un bene strumentale ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vedi perchè è consigliabile la chiaccherata con il commercialista ?  :Smile:  
Alla tua domanda non si può rispondere così, su due piedi e in due parole.   :Smile:    

> ... quando è dovuta l'irap?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi avendo la partita iVa se decido di aderire ai minimi a chi lo devo comunicare???

  A nessuno ....  :Smile:     

> devo toglire la partita Iva o la posso tenere...??

  La DEVI tenere ....  :Smile:

----------


## viviana

... va bene... andrò da un commercialista.... in ogni caso grazie a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il regime contabile naturale dei professionisti è quello semplificato; per le imprese, dipende come sai dal volume d'affari e dall'attività esercitata. 
ciao   

> La mia domanda è, si può adottare il regime semplificato, nel caso un'azienda non opti per  il regime dei minimi o la contabilità va obbligatoriamente tenuta in ordinaria? (scusate la domanda ...magari stupida...ma sono di rincorsa...sono tornata dalla sett. bianca e sto aggiornandomi non senza qualche difficoltà...sono assalita dai dubbi amletici e spero di chiarirli presto, anche grazie a voi!)

----------


## en.77

Grazie mille per la risposta.....forse ho ancora la vista offuscata dalla neve e i neuroni congelati per il freddo!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony81

Salve a tutti...
Ho due domande da fare: 1)il regime dei minimi è un regime naturale? 2) è vero che se si supera durante l'anno il livello dei 30.000 euro bisogna pagare tutta l'iva precedentemente non assolta? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ti invito a leggere i numerosissimi post scritti a questo riguardo nel forum "Finanziaria 2008". 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti...
> Ho due domande da fare: 1)il regime dei minimi è un regime naturale? 2) è vero che se si supera durante l'anno il livello dei 30.000 euro bisogna pagare tutta l'iva precedentemente non assolta? 
> grazie

----------


## en.77

Ecco le risposte:
1)Il regime dei contribuenti minimi rappresenta il regime naturale per i soggetti che possiedono i requisiti 
2)Solo il superamento di oltre il 50 per cento del limite di compensi o ricavi previsti, comporta una serie di adempimenti che il contribuente è tenuto ad assolvere fin dallinizio del periodo dimposta in corso al momento del superamento, altrimenti il regime cessa di avere efficacia dallanno successivo a quello in cui vengono a mancare le condizioni.

----------


## mary_zini

> Non sono convinto che convenga "senza ombra di dubbio" e chi non ha altri redditi. 
> ciao

  Nella circolare 73/E (Regime fiscale semplificato per i contribuenti minimi  Articolo 1, commi da 96 a 117, della legge finanziaria per il 2008) si parla delle fattispecie di esclusione dal regime delle attività del settore dell'editoria. Precisamente: 
"In particolare, non sono compatibili con il regime dei contribuenti
minimi i regimi speciali IVA riguardanti le seguenti attività:
 Agricoltura e attività connesse e pesca (artt. 34 e 34-bis del dPR n. 633 del
1972);
 Vendita sali e tabacchi (art. 74, primo c. del dPR n. 633/72);
 Commercio dei fiammiferi (art. 74, primo c. del dPR n. 633/72);
 Editoria (art. 74, primo c. del dPR n. 633/72);"
Volendo iniziare un'attività in proprio come consulente editoriale (redazione, traduzione, correzione bozze, editing), ne sono dunque esclusa? 
Se sì, quale regime mi converrebbe scegliere? 
GRAZIE

----------


## missturtle

Se è solo per far cassa nel 2008 significa che per il 2009 inventeranno sicuramente altre gabole  :Mad: 
In teoria però .. se nel quadro RN il rigo differenza non è superiore a quello dell'anno precedente non dovrebbero scattare le sanzioni per aver diminuito o addirittura per non aver pagato gli acconti. A me onestamente non è mai capitato di veder elevare sanzioni a clienti a cui ho diminuito, a ragione, gli acconti... dite che in questo caso scattano lo stesso?  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Secondo me sì. 
Ripeto, se fosse possibile, nessuno pagherebbe acconti in quanto si sa che i minimi non saranno mai a debito! 
ciao   

> Se è solo per far cassa nel 2008 significa che per il 2009 inventeranno sicuramente altre gabole 
> In teoria però .. se nel quadro RN il rigo differenza non è superiore a quello dell'anno precedente non dovrebbero scattare le sanzioni per aver diminuito o addirittura per non aver pagato gli acconti. A me onestamente non è mai capitato di veder elevare sanzioni a clienti a cui ho diminuito, a ragione, gli acconti... dite che in questo caso scattano lo stesso?

----------


## gibi1970

Scusate ma l'acconto non si calcola sull'IRPEF *da versare*?
In presenza della _famigerata_ ritenuta d'acconto, a partire dal 2009 normalmente il contribuente si troverà a credito d'imposta (a meno che non lavori *solo* con persone fisiche non titolari di p.iva), e quindi *non* dovrà versare acconti.
Dunque la precisazione sarà valida solo per Unico 2008, o no? 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Infatti. Si diceva proprio questo.  :Smile:    

> Scusate ma l'acconto non si calcola sull'IRPEF *da versare*?
> In presenza della _famigerata_ ritenuta d'acconto, a partire dal 2009 normalmente il contribuente si troverà a credito d'imposta (a meno che non lavori *solo* con persone fisiche non titolari di p.iva), e quindi *non* dovrà versare acconti.
> Dunque la precisazione sarà valida solo per Unico 2008, o no? 
> ciao

----------


## gibi1970

> Infatti. Si diceva proprio questo.

  scusate sono un po' tardo, ma piano piano ci arrivo  :Big Grin:

----------


## dbservice

Ho un dubbio, visto che il regime dei minimi abbiamo detto è naturale, ho riletto che l'opzione eventuale è per il regime ordinario, ovvero se decido di non voler rientrare nel regime dei minimi non posso restare, come ora sono, in regime semplificato... E' corretta questa mia interpretazione?

----------


## Niccolò

> Ho un dubbio, visto che il regime dei minimi abbiamo detto è naturale, ho riletto che l'opzione eventuale è per il regime ordinario, ovvero se decido di non voler rientrare nel regime dei minimi non posso restare, come ora sono, in regime semplificato... E' corretta questa mia interpretazione?

  
No. Il regime ordinario che si oppone a quello dei minimi riguarda la tassazione, il regime semplificato è invece relativo alla tenuta della contabilità. Quindi puoi benissimo restare nel tuo regime ordinario (quindi IRPEF, IRAP, IVA e addizionali) semplificato (IVA trimestrale, niente tenuta banche...). Un pò confuso ma così è  :Big Grin:  
ciao

----------


## dbservice

Grazie mille... avevo frainteso quanto enunciato...

----------


## francy

Scusate, vorrei applicare ad un geometra questo regime dei minimi, che ha aperto nel 2006 l'attività e in quest'ultimi due anni non ha superato i 30.000,00 euro di volume d'affari e i 15.000,oo di acuisti beni strumentali,, però ho dei dubbi in proposito.
1) devo comunicarlo nella dichiarazione di inizio attività, entro il 30 gennaio c.a.?
2) devo far applicare la ritenuta d'acconto su imponibile piu' rivalsa del 4%?
3) se acquisto beni strumentali può scaricarsi solo il costo o il costo piu' l'iva indetraibile?
4) i contributi versati alla cassa dei geometri, si possono detrarre? 
5)non ho capito bene, il fatto della restituzione dell'iva.
Poi volevo chiedervi ancora, secondo voi qual'è il vantaggio|svantaggio maggiore passando a tale regime ?

----------


## Tony81

Ciao a tutti...
Mi è sorto un dubbio: Il regime dei minimi 2008 ha eliminato i precedenti regimi cd."supersemplificato", delle attività marginali e forfetario? 
Grazie

----------


## missturtle

non mi risulta

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Nella premessa della circolare 73/e parla dell'abrogazione di questi regimi.

----------


## Dr. Miky

Mi sapreste dire gentilmente che art. devo citare in fattura  per la non imponibilità iva, per un professionista.Grazie

----------


## tartista

> Mi sapreste dire gentilmente che art. devo citare in fattura  per la non imponibilità iva, per un professionista.Grazie

  Operazione effettuata ai sensi dell'art. 1, comma 100, della Legge n. 244/2007

----------


## Dr. Miky

Grazie 1000 Tartista, a buon rendere  :Wink:

----------


## stsimar

Ho un dubbio banalissimo. 
Il regime dei minimi, nel silenzio circa l'eventuale esclusione soggettiva, è applicabile al caso di un lavoratore autonomo che contemporaneamente sia dipendente o pensionato? Secondo me si. 
Se siete d'accordo sulla prima domanda, il secondo quesito è: il tetto dei  30.000 rigurada solo l'attività professionale oppure la somma di tutti i redditi? Secondo me è valida la prima ipotesi. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate.

----------


## swami

> Ho un dubbio banalissimo. 
> Il regime dei minimi, nel silenzio circa l'eventuale esclusione soggettiva, è applicabile al caso di un lavoratore autonomo che contemporaneamente sia dipendente o pensionato? Secondo me si. 
> Se siete d'accordo sulla prima domanda, il secondo quesito è: il tetto dei  30.000 rigurada solo l'attività professionale oppure la somma di tutti i redditi? Secondo me è valida la prima ipotesi. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate.

  credo sia uno dei pochi casi in cui questa "propaganda politica" che chiamano regime dei minimi potrebbe convenire  :Embarrassment:  cmq è giusto qllo ke hai scritto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Geomalex

Ciao a tutti.. Volevo soltanto fare due puntualizzazioni: 
La prima è una proposta che butto li perfettamente criticabile e discutibile, però, visto che si parla di conevnienza del nuovo regime o dei vecchi a seconda della propria e personale situazione fiscale, lavorativa ed economica, non sarebbe utile fare degli esempio che riguardino magari una sola o più situazioni differenti applicate a tutti e tre i regimi (minimi, ordinari ed art. 13)? 
Poi, tra gli ultimi post che si leggono, pare che il confronto maggiore (anche giustamente) viene fatto tra il forfettino ed il nuovo forfettone, ma non mi pare di aver letto qualcuno che faceva notare che con l'art. 13 non esisteva ritenuta d'acconto e chi aderifa al forfettino non era neppure sostituto d'imposta, pur avendo la partita iva. Pertanto, bisogna anche in questo caso vedere se si fattura maggiormente ad imprese od a privati. Senza contare che in quel caso è solo l'IRPEF che viene modificata con l'aliquota del 10%, ma rimangono perfettamente invariate IVA ed IRAP! O sbaglio? 
Saluti a tutti!!

----------


## micio

Salve a tutti gli utenti del forum; ho un quesito particolare da porvi.
Un amministratore di condomini vuole adoperare il nuovo regime rientrando in tutti i parametri o quasi! Mi spiego meglio, lo stesso ha una partecipazione e svolge l'amm. unico di una Srl che nel corso del 2008 sarà sciolta e nel 2007 non ha fatturato quasi niente, la regola vale solo per la mera quota sociale o quando si è optato per il regime della trasparenza? inoltre la ritenuta deve essere ancora operata? Non è più possibile detrarre i carichi di famiglia, mentre i contributi sono dedotti come i costi d'esercizio? Ringrazio tutti per le risposte e disponibilità.

----------


## fabio73

Allora... 
1) La partecipazione in società di persone o società di capitali che hanno aderito all'istituto della trasparenza è causa ostativa al nuovo regime dei minimi.
2) Secondo il decreto attuativo del nuovo regime la ritenuta deve essere operata (anche se ci sono pareri o interpretazioni che opterebbero per la non applicabilità). Di più: i nuovi soggetti minimi sono anche sostituti di imposta e pertanto dovranno compilare e inviare il mod. 770.
3) le detrazioni base e per carichi di famiglia non sono applicabili all'imposta sostitutiva, tuttavia sono applicabili all'imposta calcolata su eventuali altri redditi.
4) dal reddito calcolato secondo il principio di cassa vengono dedotti gli oneri previdenziali. Gli stessi per la quota che eccede il reddito del soggetto minimo può essere scomputata da eventuali altri redditi.
Attenzione nel primo periodo di applicazione ad eventuali rettifiche dell'iva su rimanenze o beni strumentali.
Un cordiale saluto

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non sarebbe utile fare degli esempio che riguardino magari una sola o più situazioni differenti applicate a tutti e tre i regimi (minimi, ordinari ed art. 13)?

  Se vedi nel forum, c'è una utility portata dal nostro amico Contabile.    

> Poi, tra gli ultimi post che si leggono, pare che il confronto maggiore (anche giustamente) viene fatto tra il forfettino ed il nuovo forfettone, ma non mi pare di aver letto qualcuno che faceva notare che con l'art. 13 non esisteva ritenuta d'acconto e chi aderifa al forfettino non era neppure sostituto d'imposta, pur avendo la partita iva.

  Sarà che ancora non sono ben sveglio ( :Big Grin: ) ma a me non risulta che il regime art. 13 escludesse dall'effettuare ritenute ....  
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Per chi ha anche altri redditi conviene senz'altro.

  Dunque....per chi ha altri redditi conviene senz'altro.... 
Per altri redditi naturalmente si intondono TUTTI gli altri redditi? Non solo quelli di lavoro dipendente/pensione...giusto??? 
Naturalmente chi ha redditi di lavoro dipendente/pensione sfrutta anche la parte aggiuntiva della No tax area, mentre chi ha ALTRI redditi come ad esempio redditi da affitto ha solo la No tax area base di 3.000,00 euro...giusto? 
E anche tutte le detrazioni per familiari a carico, mutui...spese mediche....

----------


## gibi1970

> Naturalmente chi ha redditi di lavoro dipendente/pensione sfrutta anche la parte aggiuntiva della No tax area, mentre chi ha ALTRI redditi come ad esempio redditi da affitto ha solo la No tax area base di 3.000,00 euro...giusto?

  La "no tax area" non c'è più da un anno...  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> La "no tax area" non c'è più da un anno...

  si...giusto  :Embarrassment:  scusa!  
Stavo ferma alle dichiarazioni Unico 2007 che naturalmente considerano i redditi 2006!!!  :Smile:  
C'era qualcosa che non mi tornava....  :Big Grin:

----------


## dottnaimoli

salve, forse ne avete già discusso, ma il professionista che adotta questo nuovo regime "forfettone" è soggetto alle ritenute d'acconto???
dato che la circolare 73/E non dice nulla in merito, mi sono posto il problema.
La mia opinione è che non dovrebbe essere applicata in quanto, dato che la ritenuta coincide con l'imposta sostitutiva del 20 %, il contribuente che adotti questo regime sarebbe molto probabilmente sempre a credito; basterebbe infatti una sola fattura d'acquisti per ridurre i ricavi e quindi l'imposta da versare. Oltremodo, se questo regime prevedendo un'imposta sostitutiva presenta delle similitudini con il regime previsto per le nuove attività produttive ex art. 13 legge 388/2000, in quest'ultima ipotesi la ritenuta d'acconto non era applicata, per analogia si potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa???? che ne dite????

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'è più la no tax area fissa, ossia quella di 3.000 euro; quella che era funzione del reddito è stata trasformata in detrazione, ma sostanzialmente c'è ancora. 
ciao   

> La "no tax area" non c'è più da un anno...

----------


## Patty76

> salve, forse ne avete gi&#224; discusso, ma il professionista che adotta questo nuovo regime "forfettone" &#232; soggetto alle ritenute d'acconto???
> dato che la circolare 73/E non dice nulla in merito, mi sono posto il problema.
> La mia opinione &#232; che non dovrebbe essere applicata in quanto, dato che la ritenuta coincide con l'imposta sostitutiva del 20 &#37;, il contribuente che adotti questo regime sarebbe molto probabilmente sempre a credito; basterebbe infatti una sola fattura d'acquisti per ridurre i ricavi e quindi l'imposta da versare. Oltremodo, se questo regime prevedendo un'imposta sostitutiva presenta delle similitudini con il regime previsto per le nuove attivit&#224; produttive ex art. 13 legge 388/2000, in quest'ultima ipotesi la ritenuta d'acconto non era applicata, per analogia si potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa???? che ne dite????

  La ritenuta v&#224; applicata..... 
Se scorre i post precedenti (sempre in questo forum) trova tutti i dettagli....

----------


## dottnaimoli

grazie patty76 anche se non è stato facile trovare il post dove ne avete discusso... Purtroppo la ritenuta si deve applicare!!! mi sembra una forzatura da parte dello Stato che ti costringe a versare delle imposte che molto probabilmente devi solo in parte... intanto paghi poi si vedrà i tempi ed i modi di rimborso. ciao

----------


## Patty76

> grazie patty76 anche se non è stato facile trovare il post dove ne avete discusso... Purtroppo la ritenuta si deve applicare!!! mi sembra una forzatura da parte dello Stato che ti costringe a versare delle imposte che molto probabilmente devi solo in parte... intanto paghi poi si vedrà i tempi ed i modi di rimborso. ciao

  Mi scusi.... :Embarrassment:  ....ma erano più post..... 
Ha visto anche quelli in cui si discute degli acconti?  
Che sono da versare anche se si già che chi è in questo regime finirà a credito  :Mad:

----------


## pierluiginapoletano

Un ingegnere all'inizio dell'attività, ancora privo di partita Iva, rientra nei parametri del regime fiscale dei minimi; nello svolgimento della sua attività non supererà (per prossimi 2/3 anni) i 30.000  di ricavi, ma non mi è chiaro se devo considerare tali anche gli importi che verranno fatturati ai suoi committenti in qualità di rimborso spese. 
Esempio
30.000 ricavi
15.000 rimborso spese (questi sono considerati incrementativi dei ricavi??)
5.000 costi + 1.000 iva indetraibile 
Grazie mille
Pierluigi  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Che tipo di rimborsi spese sono ?
Nelle fatture attive allega le pezze giustificative ?   

> Un ingegnere all'inizio dell'attività, ancora privo di partita Iva, rientra nei parametri del regime fiscale dei minimi; nello svolgimento della sua attività non supererà (per prossimi 2/3 anni) i 30.000  di ricavi, ma non mi è chiaro se devo considerare tali anche gli importi che verranno fatturati ai suoi committenti in qualità di rimborso spese. 
> Esempio
> 30.000 ricavi
> 15.000 rimborso spese (questi sono considerati incrementativi dei ricavi??)
> 5.000 costi + 1.000 iva indetraibile 
> Grazie mille
> Pierluigi

----------


## pierluiginapoletano

> Che tipo di rimborsi spese sono ?
> Nelle fatture attive allega le pezze giustificative ?

  Si, allegherebbe alla fattura emessa le fatture d'acquisto relative a quello specifico affare.
Le eventuali fatture d'acquisto da farsi rimborsare a chi devono essere intestate? all'azienda committente o al professionista? 
Grazie mille!!
Pierluigi :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Solo all'azienda committente.
Se sono intestate al professionista non serve allegarle, e sono considerate a tutti gli effetti compensi. 
ciao   

> Si, allegherebbe alla fattura emessa le fatture d'acquisto relative a quello specifico affare.
> Le eventuali fatture d'acquisto da farsi rimborsare a chi devono essere intestate? all'azienda committente o al professionista? 
> Grazie mille!!
> Pierluigi

----------


## ferario1

salve, 
un contribuente che esercita attività d'impresa, se si avvale di uno o più coadiutori, può avendone tutti i requisiti, applicare il nuovo regime dei minimi?

----------


## Speedy

> salve, 
> un contribuente che esercita attività d'impresa, se si avvale di uno o più coadiutori, può avendone tutti i requisiti, applicare il nuovo regime dei minimi?

  Sì. Lo conferma la circolare ADE 73/e a pagina 23.

----------


## serman

> Sì. Lo conferma la circolare ADE 73/e a pagina 23.

  Ma si parla solo dei collaboratori dell'impresa familiare anche non fiscalmente a carico!?

----------


## Marco3

Quesito posto all'ADE: "se un soggetto volesse aderire al regime dei minimi ma ha ricevuto una lettera d'intento da un suo cliente, può aderire comunque?"
Risposta: NO  :EEK!: , è un'operazione assimilata all'esportazione. 
Posto che il soggetto ha tutte le "carte in regola" per aderirvi mi sembra assurdo che le decisioni di un terzo (il cliente) possano condizionare la mia attività. 
Inoltre ritengo assurda la posizione dell'ADE in quanto il soggetto fattura senza iva per effetto di una nuova norma punto, non indicherà l'art. 8c e quindi l'operazione non potrà essere assimilataall'esportazione.  
Cosa ne pensate? avete avuto casi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se leggi il 24 ore di luned&#236;, c'&#232; un articolo dove si scrive che dalla lettura della relazione che accompagna il decreto attuativo, si evince che anche le cessioni interne a seguito di lettera di intento inibiscono la possibilit&#224; di accesso al regime. 
Cos&#236; era, tra l'altro, anche per i contribuenti in granchigia. (cm 11/07)  
ciao   

> Quesito posto all'ADE: "se un soggetto volesse aderire al regime dei minimi ma ha ricevuto una lettera d'intento da un suo cliente, pu&#242; aderire comunque?"
> Risposta: NO , &#232; un'operazione assimilata all'esportazione. 
> Posto che il soggetto ha tutte le "carte in regola" per aderirvi mi sembra assurdo che le decisioni di un terzo (il cliente) possano condizionare la mia attivit&#224;. 
> Inoltre ritengo assurda la posizione dell'ADE in quanto il soggetto fattura senza iva per effetto di una nuova norma punto, non indicher&#224; l'art. 8c e quindi l'operazione non potr&#224; essere assimilataall'esportazione.  
> Cosa ne pensate? avete avuto casi?

----------


## en.77

E tu non stai parlando di coadiutori familiari??  :Confused:

----------


## annti

buon lunedì.... volevo sapere se non avendo aderito per quest'anno al regime dei minimi (non mi conveniva versare tutta l'iva che ho a credito) posso farlo eventualmente l'anno prossimo... grazie a chi vorrà gentilmente rispondere!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, puoi farlo. 
ciao   

> buon lunedì.... volevo sapere se non avendo aderito per quest'anno al regime dei minimi (non mi conveniva versare tutta l'iva che ho a credito) posso farlo eventualmente l'anno prossimo... grazie a chi vorrà gentilmente rispondere!

----------


## annti

grazie mille

----------


## ferario1

salve,
è doveroso fare delle precisazioni.
Nel mio quesito ho usato il termine coadiutori, nessun riferimento a quelli familiari. 
A me risulta che il coadiutore ha la funzione di apprendere determinate mansioni lavorative e nello stesso tempo coadiuvare l'imprenditore nell'esercizio dell'impresa. Al coadiutore non è previsto alcun compenso o partecipazione agli utili, l'imprenditore verserà solo i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali (del coadiutore)che essendo a suo carico sono deducibili dal reddito d'impresa.
Nella circolare n.73/e alla pagine 23 è fatta menzione all'impresa familiare, quindi a parer mio è pacifico che l'impresa familiare può applicare, se rispetta le condizioni, applicare il regime dei minimi, mentre mi rimane il dubbio iniziale.
Vorrei capire da dove, pag. 23 cir.73/e si evince che l'imprenditore ( e non un'impresa familiare) che si avvale di un cadiutore può applicare il  regime dei minimi.
Inoltre vorrei sottoporre all'attenzione dei colleghi quanto dispone la circ. 73/e alla pagina n.5-6 quando dispone: ...il decreto estende tale disposizione......Cosa intente per: "ad eccezione dei collaboratori dell'impresa familiare..." al punto precedente (ho interpretato così)si sostiene che non è possibile applicare il regime dei minimi se l'imprenditore abbia sostenuto spese per prestazioni di lavoro effettuate dall'imprenditore stesso e dai suoi familiari di cui all'art. 60 del tuir, ad eccezione dei compensi corrisposti ai collaboratori dell'impresa familiare. Pertanto se l'imprenditore ha sostenuto spese solo per i collaboratori dell'impresa familiare allora può applicare il regime dei minimi. La cosa strana è che l'art. 60 del tuir comprende anche i collaboratori dell'impresa familiare. Allora sono io che interpreto male?

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

Buongiorno,chiedo una precisazione sul regime dei minimi:
sulle fatture emesse dal soggetto non viene esposta IVA,ma la dicitura evidenziata dalla circolare 73/e. 
La MARCA DA BOLLO deve  essere applicata o no,ipotizzando inporti superiori a 77 euro?
Grazie  Angela

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta che sia stato chiarito tale aspetto. 
A rigore, la risposta sarebbe positiva. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno,chiedo una precisazione sul regime dei minimi:
> sulle fatture emesse dal soggetto non viene esposta IVA,ma la dicitura evidenziata dalla circolare 73/e. 
> La MARCA DA BOLLO deve  essere applicata o no,ipotizzando inporti superiori a 77 euro?
> Grazie  Angela

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Non mi risulta che sia stato chiarito tale aspetto. 
> A rigore, la risposta sarebbe positiva. 
> ciao

  In effetti,ne' sulla circolare,ne' su articoli specifici ho trovato qualcosa a riguardo.
Grazie Angela

----------


## studioancona2002@libero.it

Salve a tutti, secondo voi un artigiano che rispetta tutti i requisiti indicati nella circolare 73/E A. E. ma che &#232; anche socio di un consorzio di imprese artigiane con attivit&#224; esterna, pu&#242; entrare nel regime dei minimi? La citata circolare menziona solamente come cause ostative partecipazioni in societ&#224; di persone o srl con trasparenza fiscale.
Grazie.

----------


## gibi1970

> Non mi risulta che sia stato chiarito tale aspetto. 
> A rigore, la risposta sarebbe positiva. 
> ciao

  E per una fattura inviata telematicamente?  :Frown: 
Come si fa?

----------


## gg71_it

il committente che registra le fatture o le notule (in caso di prestazione resa da professionista) quale causale iva dovr&#224; adottare?
in altre parole le prestazioni notulate/fatturate adottando il comma 100 dell'art. della finanziaria 2008 sono operazioni fuori campo iva (?)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dovrebbero essere fuori campo; ritengo che anche su questo aspetto il Fisco darà chiarimenti. 
ciao   

> il committente che registra le fatture o le notule (in caso di prestazione resa da professionista) quale causale iva dovrà adottare?
> in altre parole le prestazioni notulate/fatturate adottando il comma 100 dell'art. della finanziaria 2008 sono operazioni fuori campo iva (?)

----------


## nic

Una riflessione: il reddito dei minimi si determina per cassa, cioè in base alla manifestazione finanziaria delle componenti di reddito: nè la circolare 73, nè il decreto attuativo, mi sembra che precisino se tutte le limitazioni in termini di deducibilità fiscale (si pensi alle spese per ristoranti e alberghi, alle spese per convegni, alle limitazioni di deducibilità dei costi auto, cellulari etc previste per i professionisti dal TUIR) valgano anche per i minimi. 
Nella circolare, quando si parla del reddito imponibile dei minimi, si dice che tale imponibile è determinato in deroga a quanto stabilito dal TUIR per la determinazione del reddito di impresa e del reddito di lavoro autonomo, trovando applicazione specifiche regole valevoli solo per tali soggetti.
Penso che l'ADE farebbe "cosa grata" a chiarire meglio questo punto. 
Così come il dubbio riguardante il valore dei beni strumentali utilizzati ad uso promiscuo, nel passaggio in cui, al fine di determinare la soglia dei 15.000 euro, si riferisce al 50% dei "corrispettivi": ci chiariscano cosa sono questi corrispettivi!!!! Grazie

----------


## annti

un libero professionista con vari contratti di associato in partecipazione può aderire al nuovo regime? grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta che la norma/circolare lo vieti. 
ciao   

> un libero professionista con vari contratti di associato in partecipazione può aderire al nuovo regime? grazie

----------


## nzino67

> un libero professionista con vari contratti di associato in partecipazione può aderire al nuovo regime? grazie

  l'associazione in partecipazione, a seconda dei casi, genera reddito di capitale o di lavoro autonomo, ma non reddito di partecipazione (quadro H della dichiarazione) che è quello cui la norma fa riferimento per l'esclusione dal regime dei minimi.

----------


## sergiodp

Salve.
Non so se avete gi&#224; trattato l'argomento.
Secondo alcuni, poich&#232; il DM del 02/01/08 e la circolare parlano di "corrispettivi", il valore di €. 15.000 per i beni strumentali, da non superare per accedere al regime, sarebbe al lordo di Iva.
Su l'esperto risponde del 20/01/08 e su Italia Oggi del 22/01/08 si risponde che il valore &#232; al netto di iva, anche per i beni in cui questa fosse indetraibile.
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## serman

> Salve.
> Non so se avete già trattato l'argomento.
> Secondo alcuni, poichè il DM del 02/01/08 e la circolare parlano di "corrispettivi", il valore di . 15.000 per i beni strumentali, da non superare per accedere al regime, sarebbe al lordo di Iva.
> Su l'esperto risponde del 20/01/08 e su Italia Oggi del 22/01/08 si risponde che il valore è al netto di iva, anche per i beni in cui questa fosse indetraibile.
> Cosa ne pensate?

  Fino a chiarimenti ufficiali dell'Agenzia "*corrispettivi*" significa al lordo dell'Iva. :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io penso che sia una espressione infelice di chi ha redatto la circolare.
L'Iva non ha mai avuto valore nella determinazione del valore fiscale. 
ciao   

> Salve.
> Non so se avete già trattato l'argomento.
> Secondo alcuni, poichè il DM del 02/01/08 e la circolare parlano di "corrispettivi", il valore di . 15.000 per i beni strumentali, da non superare per accedere al regime, sarebbe al lordo di Iva.
> Su l'esperto risponde del 20/01/08 e su Italia Oggi del 22/01/08 si risponde che il valore è al netto di iva, anche per i beni in cui questa fosse indetraibile.
> Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## sergiodp

> Io penso che sia una espressione infelice di chi ha redatto la circolare.
> L'Iva non ha mai avuto valore nella determinazione del valore fiscale. 
> ciao

  Mi sa che l'espressione infelice (e non &#232; la sola) l'abbia avuta anche il ministero nel DM utilizzando gli stessi termini.
Per&#242;, per i beni strumentali acquistati durante il regime?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nzino67

> Regime dei minimi SI - Regime dei minimi NO. 
> Come scegliere? 
> "Giochiamo" qui per avere una prima idea.

  Il "giochino"  interessante! Occorre rilevare altri aspetti:
- chi opera con i consumatori finali ha l'ulteriore vantaggio di non scorporare l'Iva sui corrispettivi incassati (non credo che un caffe' dal 2008 costerà di meno da un bar "minimo" :Wink: )
- in presenza di altri redditi è senz'altro conveniente il regime dei minimi per il meccanismo della progressività dell'IRPEF;
- in alcuni settori gioca un ruolo importante l'esclusione dagli studi di settore prima ancora dell'eventuale risparmio di imposte.
Che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sono d'accordo. 
ciao   

> Il "giochino"  interessante! Occorre rilevare altri aspetti:
> - chi opera con i consumatori finali ha l'ulteriore vantaggio di non scorporare l'Iva sui corrispettivi incassati (non credo che un caffe' dal 2008 costerà di meno da un bar "minimo")
> - in presenza di altri redditi è senz'altro conveniente il regime dei minimi per il meccanismo della progressività dell'IRPEF;
> - in alcuni settori gioca un ruolo importante l'esclusione dagli studi di settore prima ancora dell'eventuale risparmio di imposte.
> Che ne pensate?

----------


## MAURO23

Salve a tutti, desidero sapere se un odontotecnico che effettua operazione esenti art.10 volesse passare al nuovo regime dei minimi, dovrà continuare a indicare in fattura la dicitura di esenzione? Poi,la marca da bollo dovrà essere applicata se effettua operazioni superiori alle vecchie 150.000 lire?Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La risposta è positiva per entrambe le domande. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti, desidero sapere se un odontotecnico che effettua operazione esenti art.10 volesse passare al nuovo regime dei minimi, dovrà continuare a indicare in fattura la dicitura di esenzione? Poi,la marca da bollo dovrà essere applicata se effettua operazioni superiori alle vecchie 150.000 lire?Grazie

----------


## fabio73

Ho qualche dubbio riguardo la dicitura dell'esenzione, in quanto le operazioni esenti sono operazioni *in regime Iva* per le quali la legge espressamente prevede la non applicazione di alcuna aliquota iva, mentre le operazioni effettuate dai iminimi sono esonerate dal regime dell'Iva.
A mio parere dovrebbe essere richiamata la dicitura dell'esonero e il comma 100 art. 1 della finanziaria 2008.
Saluti

----------


## gicri

concordo con fabio73 :Big Grin:

----------


## loredanam

Ciao a tutti,
sono una nuova iscritta al forum.
Ho letto i vari interventi sul regime dei minimi e molti dei miei dubbi sono grazie a voi del tutto svaniti, ma ancora qualcosa non mi è chiaro  :Frown: .
Parliamo della rettifica dell'IVA
Es. pratico sono stati acquistati beni strumentali nel 2007 per E. 1200+IVA 20% mobili ed E. 625+IVA 20% Pc: a) La somma da versare a rettifica della detrazione effettuata è pari ad E 365 : 5 X 4 = 292? b) Si parla di predisporre una documentazione con le caratteristiche dei beni soggetti a rettifica qualcuno mi sa dire dove reperire un fac simile? La documentazione va spedita? c) Il versamento potrà essere fatto entro il termine per il versamento delle imposte in modo da poterlo compensare con eventuali crediti, ovviamente applicando la stessa maggiorazione dello 0,40 prevista per il versamento IVA annuale? d) posso portare in deduzione, in base a quanto stabilito dall'art 106 della finanziaria tutto il costo dei beni ammortizzabili? Grazie mille e buona serata

----------


## fabioalessandro

quoto :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quoto pure io !! 
Avevo letto male .... pensavo che l'esenzione .... vabbè.
Se lascia la dicitura è operazione concludente per optare per il regime ordinario ! 
ciao   :Smile:     

> Ho qualche dubbio riguardo la dicitura dell'esenzione, in quanto le operazioni esenti sono operazioni *in regime Iva* per le quali la legge espressamente prevede la non applicazione di alcuna aliquota iva, mentre le operazioni effettuate dai iminimi sono esonerate dal regime dell'Iva.
> A mio parere dovrebbe essere richiamata la dicitura dell'esonero e il comma 100 art. 1 della finanziaria 2008.
> Saluti

----------


## dicosta70

leggendo la circolare dell'agenzia delle entrate ho letto che con riferimento ai beni strumentali non ancora totalmente ammortizzati bisogna restituire l'iva portata in detrazione vorrei capire le modalita il codice tributo se esiste ed infine se con riferimento a questi beni posso ultimare le quote di ammortamento

----------


## gibi1970

> leggendo la circolare dell'agenzia delle entrate ho letto che con riferimento ai beni strumentali non ancora totalmente ammortizzati bisogna restituire l'iva portata in detrazione vorrei capire le modalita il codice tributo se esiste ed infine se con riferimento a questi beni posso ultimare le quote di ammortamento

  Costa tanto cercare nelle 40 pagine dell'apposito thread (quattro stelle) "Regime dei minimi"?  :Frown:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...t=4294&page=40

----------


## gibi1970

> Poi,la marca da bollo dovrà essere applicata se effettua operazioni superiori alle vecchie 150.000 lire?

  Su questo punto forse sarebbe stata utile una precisazione da parte dell'AdE o nel decreto attuativo...
Nell'attesa io sarei quasi quasi propenso a non bollare...  :Confused:

----------


## pipelly

Un giovane architetto, che è dipendente di una società privata, dove espleta mansioni che non hanno nulla a che fare con la professione di architetto, vorrebbe aprire la partita iva come libero professionista, non esistendo incompatibilità in tal senso.
Secondo voi puo' rientrare nel regime dei minimi?
Considerando che nella busta paga ha gia' le deterzione per i familiari a carico, il regime dei minimi è senz'altro conveniente nel suo caso visto che comunque l'aliquota al 20% è meno di cio' che pagherebbe normalmente.
Io leggendo le condizioni di esclusione non trovo nulla che impedisca il regime dei minimi, avrebbe un reddito da lavoro dipendente tassato normalmente e nel quale avrebbe detrazioni per familiari a carico ed un reddito di lavoro autonomo tassato al 20%.
Secono voi?

----------


## Patty76

> Un giovane architetto, che è dipendente di una società privata, dove espleta mansioni che non hanno nulla a che fare con la professione di architetto, vorrebbe aprire la partita iva come libero professionista, non esistendo incompatibilità in tal senso.
> Secondo voi puo' rientrare nel regime dei minimi?
> Considerando che nella busta paga ha gia' le deterzione per i familiari a carico, il regime dei minimi è senz'altro conveniente nel suo caso visto che comunque l'aliquota al 20% è meno di cio' che pagherebbe normalmente.
> Io leggendo le condizioni di esclusione non trovo nulla che impedisca il regime dei minimi, avrebbe un reddito da lavoro dipendente tassato normalmente e nel quale avrebbe detrazioni per familiari a carico ed un reddito di lavoro autonomo tassato al 20%.
> Secono voi?

  Sicuramente. Questo è uno dei pochi casi in cui, come più volte detto, conviene!

----------


## swami

> Secondo voi puo' rientrare nel regime dei minimi?
> Considerando che nella busta paga ha gia' le deterzione per i familiari a carico,

  si, il dipendente può avere altra attività come "minimo" se nn sbaglio però questi redditi rilevano ai fini delle detrazioni per i famigliari a carico ... stavo giusto guardando le detrazioni dell'art 12 e dell'art 13 del TUIR per le seconde il reddito da minimo nn pesa mentre per le prime si ... ma sto leggendo adesso  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gibi1970

> Ciao a tutti,
> sono una nuova iscritta al forum.
> Ho letto i vari interventi sul regime dei minimi e molti dei miei dubbi sono grazie a voi del tutto svaniti, ma ancora qualcosa non mi è chiaro .
> Parliamo della rettifica dell'IVA
> Es. pratico sono stati acquistati beni strumentali nel 2007 per E. 1200+IVA 20% mobili ed E. 625+IVA 20% Pc: a) La somma da versare a rettifica della detrazione effettuata è pari ad E 365 : 5 X 4 = 292? b) Si parla di predisporre una documentazione con le caratteristiche dei beni soggetti a rettifica qualcuno mi sa dire dove reperire un fac simile? La documentazione va spedita? c) Il versamento potrà essere fatto entro il termine per il versamento delle imposte in modo da poterlo compensare con eventuali crediti, ovviamente applicando la stessa maggiorazione dello 0,40 prevista per il versamento IVA annuale? d) posso portare in deduzione, in base a quanto stabilito dall'art 106 della finanziaria tutto il costo dei beni ammortizzabili? Grazie mille e buona serata

  Premesso che c'è un apposito thread in cui si parla del regime dei minimi (e nel quale puoi trovare risposte alle tue domande), io direi:
a) Il calcolo mi sembra corretto.
b) Non saprei... la circolare 73/E fa riferimento alla circolare 328/E del 1997.
c) Il versamento potrà essere rateizzato. Prima rata mi pare entro il 16/03.
d) Assolutamente no. L'ammortamento si "ferma": congeli le quote non ammortizzate. Riprenderai l'ammortamento in caso di ritorno nel regime "ordinario". 
ciao

----------


## Goldfinger

Riguardo hai minimi sul pieghevole informativo si precisa che non possono considerarsi contribuenti minimi  
> Chi in via esclusiva o prevalente effettua attività di cessioni di immobili (fabbricati e terreni edificabili)  
Poiché il mio caso è affitti brevi turistici ( inferiori al mese ) con P. IVA e contabilità semplificata
 la definizione di cessione di fabbricati  si riferisce al mio caso ?? 
Grazie

----------


## serman

> Riguardo hai minimi sul pieghevole informativo si precisa che non possono considerarsi contribuenti minimi  
> > Chi in via esclusiva o prevalente effettua attività di cessioni di immobili (fabbricati e terreni edificabili)  
> Poiché il mio caso è affitti brevi turistici ( inferiori al mese ) con P. IVA e contabilità semplificata
>  la definizione di cessione di fabbricati  si riferisce al mio caso ?? 
> Grazie

  Anch'io sono interessato all'interpretazione di "cessione fabbricato"
Grazie a chi sarà in grado di rispondere.

----------


## nzino67

Per cessioni dovrebbe intendersi la vendita non l'affitto...

----------


## serman

> Per cessioni dovrebbe intendersi la vendita non l'affitto...

  Ma anche l'affitto è una cessione!

----------


## nzino67

credo che il termine "cessione" voglia riferirsi ad effetti traslativi di proprietà

----------


## PAOLA3637

Mi scuso per la banalità del quesito, il riferimento ai ricavi (non superiore ai 30 mila) deve essere fatto considerando i ricavi per competenza, come deve essere considerata una  fattura da emettere per lavori eseguiti nel 2007, ma che verrà incassata nel 2008?  
Grazie. :

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi scuso per la banalità del quesito, il riferimento ai ricavi (non superiore ai 30 mila) deve essere fatto considerando i ricavi per competenza, come deve essere considerata una  fattura da emettere per lavori eseguiti nel 2007, ma che verrà incassata nel 2008?  
> Grazie. :

  
Non mi sembra banale.... e io non so cosa rispondere  :Frown: 
Se va per competenza nel 2007, e nel 2008 da minimo per cassa, quel ricavo gli si raddoppia....
Se va per cassa nel 2007, viola il suo regime naturale che nel 2007 segue la classica competenza....
Probabilmente ci sarà la soluzione nella circolare 73, ora non la ho sotto mano.

----------


## sandra1976

secondo mè in base a quanto indicato nella circolare n.73/E se inserisci la fattura secondo il principio di competena nel 2007 allora nel 2008 non devi considerare la "sua manifestazione monetaria nel 2008" come scritto a pag.27 e 28 della circolare

----------


## danilo sciuto

La fattura da emettere va conteggiata nel volume dei 30.000. 
ciao    

> Mi scuso per la banalità del quesito, il riferimento ai ricavi (non superiore ai 30 mila) deve essere fatto considerando i ricavi per competenza, come deve essere considerata una  fattura da emettere per lavori eseguiti nel 2007, ma che verrà incassata nel 2008?  
> Grazie. :

----------


## daniela81

Una domanda: è possibile usufruire delle detrazioni per figli a carico se si entra nel nuovo regime dei minimi? Io avevo capito di sì...
Me ne date conferma?

----------


## Patty76

> Una domanda: &#232; possibile usufruire delle detrazioni per figli a carico se si entra nel nuovo regime dei minimi? Io avevo capito di s&#236;...
> Me ne date conferma?

  No, con il regime dei minimi non puoi usufruire di nessuna detrazione.....nemmeno quella per le spese mediche, i mutui..... 
L'imposta del 20&#37; &#232; un'imposta sostitutiva secca......niente detrazioni..... 
P.s. Questo l'Ade non lo pubblicizza molto...... :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> P.s. Questo l'Ade non lo pubblicizza molto......

  
Come mai?  :Confused:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anlaurin

Ciao,
mi è capitato di ricevere una fattura di un fornitore in regime dei minimi.
A livello Iva come la registro? (non imponibile o esclusa IVA).
Grazie

----------


## Patty76

> Come mai?

  Bhè.....mica si vogliono dare la zappa sui piedi......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Ciao,
> mi è capitato di ricevere una fattura di un fornitore in regime dei minimi.
> A livello Iva come la registro? (non imponibile o esclusa IVA).
> Grazie

  Ne abbiamo già parlato in questo stesso post....cmq stamattina sono buona e ti indico la pagina.....visto che il tuo post è finito in mezzo ad altri e potrebbe....sfuggire all'attenzione dovuta!   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...t=4405&page=37 
Però questa dicitura l'avresti già dovuta trovare nella fattura che ti hanno rilasciato!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anlaurin

> Ne abbiamo già parlato in questo stesso post....cmq stamattina sono buona e ti indico la pagina.....visto che il tuo post è finito in mezzo ad altri e potrebbe....sfuggire all'attenzione dovuta!   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...t=4405&page=37 
> Però questa dicitura l'avresti già dovuta trovare nella fattura che ti hanno rilasciato!!!!

  Grazie per la risposta, 
ma la mia domanda non era riferita alla dicitura. Io ho ricevuto una fattura da un minimo (correttamente compilata) e mi interessa sapere come registrarla ai fini iva nella mia contabilità (non imponibile o esclusa, cioè andrà o meno nel quadro VF?)
Ciao

----------


## serman

> credo che il termine "cessione" voglia riferirsi ad effetti traslativi di proprietà

  La tua risposta "mi farebbe" comodo ma....su che basi pensi che si riferisca solo a traslazione di proprietà e non anche alle locazioni ? :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> La tua risposta "mi farebbe" comodo ma....su che basi pensi che si riferisca solo a traslazione di proprietà e non anche alle locazioni ?

  
Dubito si riferisca solo alle cessioni di proprietà, anche perchè sarebbe superflua, chi è che vende immobile mantanendo un fatturato inferiore a 30.000?

----------


## serman

> Anch'io sono interessato all'interpretazione di "cessione fabbricato"
> Grazie a chi sarà in grado di rispondere.

  C'è nessuno che sia in grado di dare una risposta al post di Goldfinger e al mio?  :Confused:

----------


## alexcasy

a quasi un mese dall'inizio dell'anno chi di voi si offre per fare un resoconto su questo fantomatico e convenientissimo regime?

----------


## gibi1970

...per quello che può valere, ecco domanda e risposta da me ricevuta.   *Testo richiesta informazioni:*  _Buonasera...Chiedo se le fatture da me emesse nel nuovo regime devono 
comprendere la RITENUTA D'ACCONTO e il BOLLO...Grazie, cordiali 
saluti._    *Testo risposta:*  _Gentile contribuente, 
l'art. 6 del decreto del 02/01/2008 prevede: "le ritenute subite dai 
contribuenti minimi si considerano effettuate a titolo d'acconto 
dell'imposta sostitutiva di cui al comma 105 della legge. l'eccedenza 
è utilizzabile in compensazione ai sensi dell'art. 17 del decreto 
legislativo 9 luglio 1997, n. 241." 
Secondo quanto previsto dal dpr 642/1972, se la fattura senza addebito 
dell'IVA è di importo superiore ad euro 77,47 deve essere assoggettata 
all'imposta di bollo di euro 1,81. 
Distinti saluti._   
Ora mi trovo nella seguente situazione: ho già emesso DUE fatture (di 
importo superiore a 77,47 euro) con la RDA ma SENZA IL BOLLO. Le ho 
inviate telematicamente tramite PDF agli interessati.   
Che faccio per quanto riguarda il bollo?   
Help me please! :-(((

----------


## Contabile

L'Agenzia ha pubblicato la "Guida" per i Contribuenti minimi

----------


## gibi1970

> L'Agenzia ha pubblicato la "Guida" per i Contribuenti minimi

  <<Il reddito si determina applicando il principio di cassa, il che comporta *un'immediata e integrale rilevanza dei costi*, anche quelli inerenti i beni strumentali (circostanza molto incentivante soprattutto in fase di avvio dell'attività produttiva).>>  
"immediata e *INTEGRALE* rilevanza dei costi" 
quindi per es. 100% del telefono e dell'autovettura, indipendentemente dal TUIR?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io le registro escluse da Iva, salvo cambiamenti dettati da indicazioni dell'AdE. 
ciao   

> Ciao,
> mi è capitato di ricevere una fattura di un fornitore in regime dei minimi.
> A livello Iva come la registro? (non imponibile o esclusa IVA).
> Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io aspetto telefisco ... poi parlo ...  :Smile:    

> a quasi un mese dall'inizio dell'anno chi di voi si offre per fare un resoconto su questo fantomatico e convenientissimo regime?

----------


## alexcasy

> Io aspetto telefisco ... poi parlo ...

  lo immaginavo, anche perchè mi son confrontato con altri colleghi che vorrebbero avvalersi di tale regime e tutti navighiamo a vista, idee poche e confuse....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io comunque l'ho fatto adottare per i casi di convenienza marcata (non mi chiedere quali sono perchè non si può rispondere in due righe ....), per gli altri sto dicendo, se possibile, di temporeggiare con la fattura; se non possono temporeggiare, scelgono in base alle informazioni di cui sono in possesso oggi. 
ciao   

> lo immaginavo, anche perchè mi son confrontato con altri colleghi che vorrebbero avvalersi di tale regime e tutti navighiamo a vista, idee poche e confuse....

----------


## sergiodp

> L'Agenzia ha pubblicato la "Guida" per i Contribuenti minimi

  Bella guida :Frown: 
E il giochino per capire se puoi entrare nel regime? 
Troppo bello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:  
Ci hanno risolto tutti i dubbi. 
Forse potevano spendere meglio il tempo rispondendo a qualche ...piccolo.... dubbio di questo regime  :Mad:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> ...per quello che può valere, ecco domanda e risposta da me ricevuta.   *Testo richiesta informazioni:*  _Buonasera...Chiedo se le fatture da me emesse nel nuovo regime devono 
> comprendere la RITENUTA D'ACCONTO e il BOLLO...Grazie, cordiali 
> saluti._    *Testo risposta:*  _Gentile contribuente, 
> l'art. 6 del decreto del 02/01/2008 prevede: "le ritenute subite dai 
> contribuenti minimi si considerano effettuate a titolo d'acconto 
> dell'imposta sostitutiva di cui al comma 105 della legge. l'eccedenza 
> è utilizzabile in compensazione ai sensi dell'art. 17 del decreto 
> legislativo 9 luglio 1997, n. 241." 
> Secondo quanto previsto dal dpr 642/1972, se la fattura senza addebito 
> ...

  basta che stampi l'originale e ci appono il bollo

----------


## gibi1970

> basta che stampi l'originale e ci appono il bollo

  Grazie del suggerimento. 
Per il futuro - ammesso che DAVVERO anche per i minimi ci sia l'obbligo del bollo - posso mantenere questo tipo di operatività? 
Cioè inviare PDF al cliente, addebitandogli il bollo e precisando che esso è stato apposto sulla copia della fattura che è rimasta in mio possesso?  :Confused:  
ciao, grazie 
GB

----------


## fabioalessandro

> L'Agenzia ha pubblicato la "Guida" per i Contribuenti minimi

  bella guida
praticamente non dice nulla di più di quanto sapevamo e i dubbi rimangono uguali

----------


## Patty76

> bella guida
> praticamente non dice nulla di più di quanto sapevamo e i dubbi rimangono uguali

  Concordo.....  :Frown:

----------


## giovanni esposito

Chiedo scusa se pongo una domanda che forse già è stata fatta: chi inizia l'attività e vuole optare per il regime dei minimi deve barrare qualche casella nel quadro b del modello inizio attività?

----------


## Patty76

> Chiedo scusa se pongo una domanda che forse già è stata fatta: chi inizia l'attività e vuole optare per il regime dei minimi deve barrare qualche casella nel quadro b del modello inizio attività?

  Si è già stato detto....  :Embarrassment:   
In sede di apertura della partita iva occorre barrare la casella del quadro B "contribunenti minori".  :Smile:

----------


## giovanni esposito

> Si è già stato detto....   
> In sede di apertura della partita iva occorre barrare la casella del quadro B "contribunenti minori".

  ma "contribuenti minori" non si riferisce ad un altro regime?
in ogni caso: grazie

----------


## Patty76

> ma "contribuenti minori" non si riferisce ad un altro regime?
> in ogni caso: grazie

  e' che la nuova modulistica per lavoratori autonomi e ditte individuali, parlo di cartaceo, ancora non &#232; disponibile.....  :Frown:  
Anzi modifico il messaggio perch&#232; sono andata a controllare sul sito dell'ADE che cos&#236; cominica 
Il regime dei contribuenti minimi rappresenta, quindi, il regime naturale per chi possiede determinati requisiti e per coloro che nel 2007 hanno applicato il regime della franchigia (art. 32 bis, DPR n&#176; 633/72). Ci&#242; significa che questi contribuenti possono dal 1&#176; gennaio 2008 iniziare automaticamente ad operare come contribuenti minimi, applicando le disposizioni proprie del regime senza dover fare alcuna comunicazione preventiva o successiva. 
I contribuenti, invece, che iniziano un'attivit&#224; d'impresa, arte o professione e presumono di rispettare i requisiti previsti, devono comunicarlo nella dichiarazione di inizio attivit&#224; (modello AA9/8) barrando nel quadro B, la casella denominata “Contribuenti minori”. 
Quindi.....contribuenti minori! 
Ciao

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

salve a tutti, intendo aprire uno studio professionale di geometra e vorrei avvalermi del regime dei minimi che nel mio caso ritengo conveniente in quanto non essendo certo del buon andamento della mia attività e non essendo soggetto a SDS, dichiarando 0 non paghèro nulla. Ed inoltre le spese che avrò per l'acquisto di beni strumentali si potrebbero compesare con i ricavi e portarmi a zero, ovvero non dovrei nulla. O almeno così mi sembra di aver capito. 
mi rimangono altri 2 dubbi:
il primo è se la partita iva va aperta comunque (credo di si) e il secondo che visto che in qualunque caso si andrà a credito, questo credito come si dovrà recuperare e quali sarebbero i tempi. 
Non sarebbe stato + sensato far pagare il 15% di RDA e saldare il restante a fine anno?

----------


## Niccolò

> salve a tutti, intendo aprire uno studio professionale di geometra e vorrei avvalermi del regime dei minimi che nel mio caso ritengo conveniente in quanto non essendo certo del buon andamento della mia attività e non essendo soggetto a SDS, dichiarando 0 non paghèro nulla. Ed inoltre le spese che avrò per l'acquisto di beni strumentali si potrebbero compesare con i ricavi e portarmi a zero, ovvero non dovrei nulla. O almeno così mi sembra di aver capito. 
> mi rimangono altri 2 dubbi:
> il primo è se la partita iva va aperta comunque (credo di si) e il secondo che visto che in qualunque caso si andrà a credito, questo credito come si dovrà recuperare e quali sarebbero i tempi. 
> Non sarebbe stato + sensato far pagare il 15% di RDA e saldare il restante a fine anno?

  Qui di sensato non c'è niente  :Frown:

----------


## nzino67

> basta che stampi l'originale e ci appono il bollo

  Scusate, ma il bollo non dovrebbe essere applicato sulla fattura/ricevuta che si consegna al cliente?

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

> Qui di sensato non c'è niente

  cosa nn va nel mio ragionamento?

----------


## Niccolò

> cosa nn va nel mio ragionamento?

  No, il tuo ragionamento è corretto  :Smile:  
E' il regime che ha moooolte lacune  :Mad:

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

> No, il tuo ragionamento è corretto  
> E' il regime che ha moooolte lacune

  già questo lo avevo notato pure io!!! 
paradossalmente rimanendo nel limite dei 15.000 nell'ultimo trienno ki utilizza questo regime potrebbe pagare anche solo 400 annui portando 5000 di spese e 7000.  
cmq il fatto che quando hai un incasso sai che quelli sono soldi tuoi e che non saranno soggetti ad altre ritenute fiscali, mi garba molto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi rimangono altri 2 dubbi:
> il primo è se la partita iva va aperta comunque (credo di si) e il secondo che visto che in qualunque caso si andrà a credito, questo credito come si dovrà recuperare e quali sarebbero i tempi.

  1) La partita iva ovviamente ci vuole;
2) Il credito si potrà utilizzare in compensazione da altre imposte o contributi (Inps, Ici), e non ha un termine per l'utilizzo. 
ciao

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

> 2) Il credito si potrà utilizzare in compensazione da altre imposte o contributi (Inps, Ici), e non ha un termine per l'utilizzo. 
> ciao

  grazie per la risposta però io non pago inps xkè verso alla cassa geometri (a meno chè in termini di modalità di versamenti non è la stessa cosa) e per quanto riguardo l'ici non sono proprietario di nessun immobile.  
cmq mi sembra di capire che io vanterò sempre questo credito con l'AdE e non c'è modi di averlo dietro.

----------


## seta

> cmq mi sembra di capire che io vanterò sempre questo credito con l'AdE e non c'è modi di averlo dietro.

  Perchè no? 
Basta chiederlo a rimborso e aver pazienza :Big Grin:  
Se ci sono fondi dopo qualche anno i soldi arrivano, con gli interessi (legali) 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## serman

> Riguardo hai minimi sul pieghevole informativo si precisa che non possono considerarsi contribuenti minimi  
> > Chi in via esclusiva o prevalente effettua attività di cessioni di immobili (fabbricati e terreni edificabili)  
> Poiché il mio caso è affitti brevi turistici ( inferiori al mese ) con P. IVA e contabilità semplificata
>  la definizione di cessione di fabbricati  si riferisce al mio caso ?? 
> Grazie

  Anch'io mi aspettavo delucidazioni da qualche buon esperto ma....niente!
Proviamo allora a interpretare le diposizioni del decreto ,autonomamente :
La circolare 73/E riporta a pag.7 _"Il comma 99 esclude dal regime anche coloro che,in via esclusiva o prevalente,effettuano operazioni di cessioni fabbricati o porzioni di fabbricato e terreni edificabili(di cui all'articolo 10,n.8 del DPR n.633 del 1972".........._ 
Articolo 10
Operazioni esenti dall'imposta
..................................................  .....................................
8) le locazioni non finanziarie e gli affitti, relative cessioni, risoluzioni e proroghe, di terreni e aziende agricole, di aree diverse da quelle destinate a parcheggio di veicoli, per le quali gli strumenti urbanistici non prevedono la destinazione edificatoria, ed i fabbricati, comprese le pertinenze, le scorte e in genere i beni mobili destinati durevolmente al servizio degli immobili locati e affittati, esclusi quelli strumentali che per le loro caratteristiche non sono suscettibili di diversa utilizzazione senza radicali trasformazioni e quelli destinati ad uso di civile abitazione locati dalle imprese che li hanno costruiti per la vendita.
Mia conclusione: Chi affitta con contratti in esenzione Iva resta*escluso* dai contribuenti minimi
Chi invece, come nel tuo caso,esercita attività di "cessione" soggetta a Iva 
(ricevute fiscali e/o fatture) *può rientrare senz'altro nel regime*ferme restando le altre condizioni di accesso. 
Mi sembra una interpretazione che regge!   :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Perchè no? 
> Basta chiederlo a rimborso e aver pazienza

  
La circolare e il decreto attuativo purtroppo non parlano di rimborso .... solo di compensazione...
Aspettiamo telefisco ?? :-)

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

> Perch&#232; no? 
> Basta chiederlo a rimborso e aver pazienza 
> Se ci sono fondi dopo qualche anno i soldi arrivano, con gli interessi (legali) 
> Ciao

  quello ke mi preoccupa &#232; proprio quel: "dopo qualche anno" 
anche perch&#232; potrei vantare un credito fino a 3000€ e il ke nn &#232; carino

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

scusate l'ulteriore stupida domanda. ma a fine anno dovrò fare cmq la dichiarazione dei redditi(per intenderci il 730 o simili)? 
e se si a che ulteriori spese fiscali vado incontro?

----------


## serman

Dal sito dell'Agenzia :  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...buenti+minimi/

----------


## fabioalessandro

> scusate l'ulteriore stupida domanda. ma a fine anno dovrò fare cmq la dichiarazione dei redditi(per intenderci il 730 o simili)? 
> e se si a che ulteriori spese fiscali vado incontro?

  unico e non 730

----------


## sergiodp

> Dal sito dell'Agenzia :  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...buenti+minimi/

  Non ripeto il commento postato da me e da altri in precedenza sulla guida dell'Ade.
Voglio solo chiedere se qualcuno di voi ha notato che nella guida, al n. 1, sono indicati, fra i soggetti esclusi dal regime, i lavoratori dipendenti. :EEK!:

----------


## seta

> La circolare e il decreto attuativo purtroppo non parlano di rimborso .... solo di compensazione...
> Aspettiamo telefisco ?? :-)

  
E già, questo è vero! 
Io la possibilità della richiesta di rimborso la considero come sottintesa.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Altrimenti povero "84lavilnavi84" che vanterà crediti verso l'erario ogni anno che non si vedrà mai restituiti. 
Se fosse così, sarebbe una vera e propria "appropriazione indebita" :Big Grin:  
Aspettiamo Telefisco 
P.S. Prevedo un mercoledì di fuoco per il forum :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Non ripeto il commento postato da me e da altri in precedenza sulla guida dell'Ade.
> Voglio solo chiedere se qualcuno di voi ha notato che nella guida, al n. 1, sono indicati, fra i soggetti esclusi dal regime, i lavoratori dipendenti.

  Si l'ho notato e mi è venuto il tuo stesso dubbio..... 
Fin'ora abbiamo sempre detto che a chi aveva altri redditi (come i dipendenti) il regime conveniva senz'altro......misà tanto che anche il fisco se ne è accorto....e allora....li ha eliminati!!!  :EEK!:   
Ma cmq ci conviene aspettare mercoledi......e poi via a tutte le congetture possibili!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Si l'ho notato e mi è venuto il tuo stesso dubbio..... 
> Fin'ora abbiamo sempre detto che a chi aveva altri redditi (come i dipendenti) il regime conveniva senz'altro......misà tanto che anche il fisco se ne è accorto....e allora....li ha eliminati!!!   
> Ma cmq ci conviene aspettare mercoledi......e poi via a tutte le congetture possibili!

  
Sicuri che con Martedì tutti i dubbi saranno risolti?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> Sicuri che con Martedì tutti i dubbi saranno risolti?

  Non credo....ma lasciaci almeno qualche piccola illusione.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Non credo....ma lasciaci almeno qualche piccola illusione.....

  
Te la lascio solo perchè è Sabato e mi sento buono  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Te la lascio solo perchè è Sabato e mi sento buono

  Grazie...troppo gentile....

----------


## sergiodp

> Si l'ho notato e mi è venuto il tuo stesso dubbio..... 
> Fin'ora abbiamo sempre detto che a chi aveva altri redditi (come i dipendenti) il regime conveniva senz'altro......misà tanto che anche il fisco se ne è accorto....e allora....li ha eliminati!!!   
> Ma cmq ci conviene aspettare mercoledi......e poi via a tutte le congetture possibili!

  Visto che la legge e il DM non escludono i dipendenti, una banalissima guida sul sito dell'ADE non può fare testo e, quindi, creare un'altra categoria di esclusi. 
Sono d'accordo con niccolò.
Qualche dubbio resterà: :Confused:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Non ripeto il commento postato da me e da altri in precedenza sulla guida dell'Ade.
> Voglio solo chiedere se qualcuno di voi ha notato che nella guida, al n. 1, sono indicati, fra i soggetti esclusi dal regime, i lavoratori dipendenti.

  Visto che la legge non esclude il lavoro dipendente dal regime dei minimi, POTREBBE DARSI CHE L'ESCLUSIONE CHE SI TROVA NEL SITO DELL'ADE VUOLE SEMPLICEMENTE DIRE CHE IL LAVORATORE DIPENDENTE NON PUO' ESSERE TASSATO AL 20%
la Guida dell'ADE è una guida per tutti e non per esperti 
Che ne pensate?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Se leggiamo attentamente la guida dice espressamente CHI SONO I MINIMI, ossia i lavoratori autonomi e imprese. 
Il secondo link "CHI NON E' UN MINIMO" esclude al punto 1) il lavoratore dipendente e NON IL LAVORATORE DIPENDENTE CON REDDITO D'IMPRESA O CON REDDITO DA LAVORO AUTONOMO. 
Se leggiamo letteralmente le frasi.. in effetti i dipendenti non sono minimi!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fabioalessandro

ma lunedi è un altro giorno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> ma lunedi è un altro giorno :

  a cosa ti riferisci???

----------


## fabioalessandro

scherzavo
mi riferivo al post di niccolò

----------


## sergiodp

> Se leggiamo attentamente la guida dice espressamente CHI SONO I MINIMI, ossia i lavoratori autonomi e imprese. 
> Il secondo link "CHI NON E' UN MINIMO" esclude al punto 1) il lavoratore dipendente e NON IL LAVORATORE DIPENDENTE CON REDDITO D'IMPRESA O CON REDDITO DA LAVORO AUTONOMO. 
> Se leggiamo letteralmente le frasi.. in effetti i dipendenti non sono minimi!!

  Dovremmo dire che &#232; solo un eufemismo. 
Certo che di per s&#232; i lavoratori dipendenti non sono minimi.
Avendo gi&#224; enunciato che sono minimi le imprese e i professionisti, non era necessario specificare tale esclusione per i dipendenti in senso assoluto (non sono n&#232; imprese n&#232; professionisti).
Credo.

----------


## nzino67

> Visto che la legge non esclude il lavoro dipendente dal regime dei minimi, POTREBBE DARSI CHE L'ESCLUSIONE CHE SI TROVA NEL SITO DELL'ADE VUOLE SEMPLICEMENTE DIRE CHE IL LAVORATORE DIPENDENTE NON PUO' ESSERE TASSATO AL 20%
> la Guida dell'ADE è una guida per tutti e non per esperti 
> Che ne pensate?

  Penso che hai proprio ragione, il riferimento più preciso dovrebbe essere fatto al "reddito di lavoro dipendente" che rimane tassato con le modalità ordinarie.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Penso che hai proprio ragione, il riferimento più preciso dovrebbe essere fatto al "reddito di lavoro dipendente" che rimane tassato con le modalità ordinarie.

  HO UN CLIENTE AVVOCATO CHE E' TITOLARE DI PARTITA IVA E DI REDDITO DA LAVORO DIPENDENTE.
POICHE' NE HA I REQUISITI, DALL'ANNO 2008 GLI APPLICO IL REGIME DEI MINIMI SENZA PORMI IL PROBLEMA DI CIO' CHE DICE LA GUIDA DELL'ADE SU "CHI NON SONO MINIMI" AL PUNTO 1). 
CHE NE PENSATE?

----------


## Patty76

> HO UN CLIENTE AVVOCATO CHE E' TITOLARE DI PARTITA IVA E DI REDDITO DA LAVORO DIPENDENTE.
> POICHE' NE HA I REQUISITI, DALL'ANNO 2008 GLI APPLICO IL REGIME DEI MINIMI SENZA PORMI IL PROBLEMA DI CIO' CHE DICE LA GUIDA DELL'ADE SU "CHI NON SONO MINIMI" AL PUNTO 1). 
> CHE NE PENSATE?

  Penso che salvo novità eclatanti...hai ragione!

----------


## fabioalessandro

io aspetterei martedi e vedere cosa si dice in telefisco
ma una curiosit&#224; come fa ad essere avvocato ed avere un rap di dipendenza
visto che l'albo lo esclude!!!

----------


## giallorosso

Salve, quesito su una partita iva di persona fisica che ha sia un'attività professionale e che ora ha aperto, in contabilità separata, un'attività d'impresa... Posso ritenere che se i ricavi da professione non superano il limite dei 30.000 euro ed altrettanto si presuppone per la nuova attività d'impresa, possa agire da contribuente minimo, o devo sommare i ricavi di entrambe le posizioni (nel qual caso ritengo verrebbe superato il limite suddetto)? Grazie.

----------


## dbservice

Per una situazione analoga mi &#232; stato consigliato di considerare il limite, come da relativa contabilit&#224; separata, indipendente da professione a impresa, pur avendo la stessa partita iva. Comunque io sono iscritta da poco e pertanto per avere la tranquillit&#224; di non incorrere in sanzioni e soprattutto di fare la scelta pi&#249; conveniente, forse &#232; meglio chiedere un parere ad uno Studio. Io ricevo risposte scritte tempestive ed esaurienti. Buona giornata.

----------


## WhyNot

> ... forse è meglio chiedere un parere ad uno Studio. Io ricevo risposte scritte tempestive ed esaurienti. ...

  Scusate, una curiosità: a chi ci si riferisce con questa frase, quale Studio? (come, dove, quando? :Frown: )
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate, una curiosità: a chi ci si riferisce con questa frase, quale Studio? (come, dove, quando?)
> Grazie!

  Anche io sono curioso di saperlo ....  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Anche io sono curioso di saperlo ....

  mi associo

----------


## sergiodp

> Salve, quesito su una partita iva di persona fisica che ha sia un'attività professionale e che ora ha aperto, in contabilità separata, un'attività d'impresa... Posso ritenere che se i ricavi da professione non superano il limite dei 30.000 euro ed altrettanto si presuppone per la nuova attività d'impresa, possa agire da contribuente minimo, o devo sommare i ricavi di entrambe le posizioni (nel qual caso ritengo verrebbe superato il limite suddetto)? Grazie.

  L'art. 2, comma 1, lett. b), del DM stabilisce che nel caso di esercizio contemporaneo di attività di impresa e di arti e professioni, si assume la *somma* dei ricavi e compensi relativi alle singole attività. :Smile:

----------


## nzino67

> io aspetterei martedi e vedere cosa si dice in telefisco
> ma una curiosit&#224; come fa ad essere avvocato ed avere un rap di dipendenza
> visto che l'albo lo esclude!!!

  Potrebbe essere un insegnante, la cui attivit&#224; &#232; compatibile con l'esercizio della professione

----------


## fabioalessandro

è vero non ci avevo pensato  :Wink: 
credo che sia l'unica possibile però....o sbaglio
per gli avvocati non so ma sicuro per i commercialisti se non iscritta all'albo speciale c'è divieto di assumere incarichi di dipendenza o sbaglio?

----------


## gibi1970

> Scusate, una curiosità: a chi ci si riferisce con questa frase, quale Studio? (come, dove, quando?)
> Grazie!

  A me sa tanto di spam: ricevuto pure PM con la proposta di una consulenza senza impegno!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

come si dice la pubblicità è l'anima del progresso  :Wink: 
scherzo ovviamente
scusa segnalalo all'admin

----------


## nzino67

> è vero non ci avevo pensato 
> credo che sia l'unica possibile però....o sbaglio
> per gli avvocati non so ma sicuro per i commercialisti se non iscritta all'albo speciale c'è divieto di assumere incarichi di dipendenza o sbaglio?

  No, è possibile svolgere lavoro dipendente, io sono in questa situazione dipendente di uno studio ed esercito anche per mio conto.

----------


## CAPMAN73

forse a questa risposta è già stato risposto, ma sono un nuovo iscritto:
si è scritto che "il soggetto minimo è esonerato dalla registrazione dei corrispettivi"....
cosa si intende per la precisione: non deve ASSOLUTAMENTE compilare il registro in nessun modo o può compilare almeno e solamente la prima colonna, quella del totale giornaliero senza nessun riferimento ad aliquote applicate?
altrimenti, nel caso della mia prima ipotesi, come si fa a quantificare in corso d'anno il volume d'affari per fare in modo di non sforare?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ritengo che può compilare la colonna del totale giornaliero senza nessun riferimento ad aliquote applicate. 
ciao   

> forse a questa risposta è già stato risposto, ma sono un nuovo iscritto:
> si è scritto che "il soggetto minimo è esonerato dalla registrazione dei corrispettivi"....
> cosa si intende per la precisione: non deve ASSOLUTAMENTE compilare il registro in nessun modo o può compilare almeno e solamente la prima colonna, quella del totale giornaliero senza nessun riferimento ad aliquote applicate?
> altrimenti, nel caso della mia prima ipotesi, come si fa a quantificare in corso d'anno il volume d'affari per fare in modo di non sforare?
> Grazie

----------


## nzino67

> forse a questa risposta è già stato risposto, ma sono un nuovo iscritto:
> si è scritto che "il soggetto minimo è esonerato dalla registrazione dei corrispettivi"....
> cosa si intende per la precisione: non deve ASSOLUTAMENTE compilare il registro in nessun modo o può compilare almeno e solamente la prima colonna, quella del totale giornaliero senza nessun riferimento ad aliquote applicate?
> altrimenti, nel caso della mia prima ipotesi, come si fa a quantificare in corso d'anno il volume d'affari per fare in modo di non sforare?
> Grazie

  In linea teorica non dovrebbe effettuare alcuna registrazione, occorre in qualche modo annotare gli stessi sia per il monitoraggio, sia perch&#232;, per i piccoli commercianti in sede di controllo degli scontrini la gdf certamente vorr&#224; vedere un registro (anche se non pi&#249; obligatorio. Io mi sto regolando cos&#236;: si continua tenere un registro prima nota dei corrispettivi, nella colonna delle aliquote ho fatto apporre l'indicazione "operazione ai sensi art. 1, comma 96 ss. l. n. 244/2007". Inoltre, per fare la dich redditi da qualche parte dovremo pur prenderli i ricavi..

----------


## sergiodp

> forse a questa risposta &#232; gi&#224; stato risposto, ma sono un nuovo iscritto:
> si &#232; scritto che "il soggetto minimo &#232; esonerato dalla registrazione dei corrispettivi"....
> cosa si intende per la precisione: non deve ASSOLUTAMENTE compilare il registro in nessun modo o pu&#242; compilare almeno e solamente la prima colonna, quella del totale giornaliero senza nessun riferimento ad aliquote applicate?
> altrimenti, nel caso della mia prima ipotesi, come si fa a quantificare in corso d'anno il volume d'affari per fare in modo di non sforare?
> Grazie

  Penso che esonero non voglia dire obbligo (o divieto) di non compilare e/o registrare qualcosa.
Comunque, potresti annotarli dove vuoi, anche su un pezzo di carta qualsiasi come promemoria.

----------


## nzino67

> Penso che esonero non voglia dire obbligo o divieto di (non) compilare e/o registrare qualcosa.
> Comunque, potresti annotarli dove vuoi, anche su un pezzo di carta qualsiasi come promemoria.

  Concordo con te.

----------


## fabioalessandro

sicuramente annotare è la cosa più opportuna
(pensate se superate i 45000 e bisogna ricalcolare il tutto)
ma credo che se si ha voglia bisogna solo conservare scontrini o fatture emesse

----------


## dbservice

> A me sa tanto di spam: ricevuto pure PM con la proposta di una consulenza senza impegno!

  Nessuna SPAM! Ritenevo di dover apportare nel Forum la mia esperienza personale. Il consiglio resta valido: la consulenza poi la si richieda a chi si vuole...
Buon pomeriggio.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> mi associo

  Mi associo anche io :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## loredanam

Ciao a tutti,
avrei bisogno di un chiarimento.
Se si opta per l'anno 2008 per il regime dei minimi, è possibile passare nell'anno 2009 al regime ordinario semplicemente facendo applicare l'I.V.A. nella prima fattura emessa anche se si è ancora in possesso dei requisiti per restare nel regime dei minimi,ma si rileva per l'insorgere di eventuali detrazioni applicabili nel 2009 la non convenienza a restare nel regime dei minimi?  :Confused: 
Grazie mille

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di un chiarimento.
> Se si opta per l'anno 2008 per il regime dei minimi, è possibile passare nell'anno 2009 al regime ordinario semplicemente facendo applicare l'I.V.A. nella prima fattura emessa anche se si è ancora in possesso dei requisiti per restare nel regime dei minimi,ma si rileva per l'insorgere di eventuali detrazioni applicabili nel 2009 la non convenienza a restare nel regime dei minimi? 
> Grazie mille

  
Il regime vincola per 3 anni, ma per il 2008 è prevista una deroga. Da qui al 2009 la parte burocratica la cambieranno almeno altre 10 volte!
Spero che già domani ci diano qualche indicazione in più  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## loredanam

Ciao Niccolò,
grazie per la risposta ma la proroga di cui parli riguarda chi opta quest'anno per il regime ordinario, vale quindi anche nel mio caso? Regime dei minimi nel 2008 e ordinario nel 2009? :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao Niccolò,
> grazie per la risposta ma la proroga di cui parli riguarda chi opta quest'anno per il regime ordinario, vale quindi anche nel mio caso? Regime dei minimi nel 2008 e ordinario nel 2009?

  
Allora ho perso un passaggio. Il vincolo del triennio non è per chi passa dall'ordinario al minimo, ma per chi non entra nel minimo e resta ordinario?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì. Tieni presente che l'opzione vale tre anni, quidi se vuoi tornare al regime dei minimi, potrai farlo solo nel 2012. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di un chiarimento.
> Se si opta per l'anno 2008 per il regime dei minimi, è possibile passare nell'anno 2009 al regime ordinario semplicemente facendo applicare l'I.V.A. nella prima fattura emessa anche se si è ancora in possesso dei requisiti per restare nel regime dei minimi,ma si rileva per l'insorgere di eventuali detrazioni applicabili nel 2009 la non convenienza a restare nel regime dei minimi? 
> Grazie mille

----------


## sergiodp

> Ciao Niccolò,
> grazie per la risposta ma la proroga di cui parli riguarda chi opta quest'anno per il regime ordinario, vale quindi anche nel mio caso? Regime dei minimi nel 2008 e ordinario nel 2009?

  Mi sembra che la circolare e il dm (L.F.) prevedano la deroga solo per chi, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, nel 2008 opta per il regime ordinario e voglia nel 2009 entrare nei minimi.
Mi sembra di capire che tale deroga non è possibile per chi non ha i requisiti per usufruire del regime già per il 2008.

----------


## loredanam

A quanto pare sono stata poco chiara :EEK!:  
io vorrei optare per il 2008 per il regime dei minimi e poi nel 2009 passare a quello ordinario!!!! mentre nell'art 1 comma 110 della finanziaria ho trovato l'obbligo triennale se opti per il regime ordinario, tranne una proroga prevista per il 2008, non ho trovato nulla per il caso opposto!!!oppure non ho visto bene :Frown:  chi mi aiuta?? graziiieeee

----------


## sergiodp

Come detto, sembra che la deroga sia solo dall'ordinario al minimo e non viceversa.

----------


## sergiodp

> Sì. Tieni presente che l'opzione vale tre anni, quidi se vuoi tornare al regime dei minimi, potrai farlo solo nel 2012. 
> ciao

  Forse volevi dire 2011 ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

No. Volevo dire proprio 2012. 
2008 minimi
2009 cambia idea, e va in ordinaria - I anno
2010 ordinaria - obbligo II anno
2011 ordinaria - obbligo III anno
2012 fine del triennio obbligatorio; se vuole torna nei minimi. 
ciao   

> Forse volevi dire 2011 ?

----------


## sergiodp

> No. Volevo dire proprio 2012. 
> 2008 minimi
> 2009 cambia idea, e va in ordinaria - I anno
> 2010 ordinaria - obbligo II anno
> 2011 ordinaria - obbligo III anno
> 2012 fine del triennio obbligatorio; se vuole torna nei minimi. 
> ciao

  Ok.
Ma dalla circolare e dalla L.F. non sembra si possa prima entrare nei minimi e poi optare per l'ordinario nel 2009.
Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lo dice - almeno implicitamente - il DM di gennaio, paragarafo 11.1. 
ciao   

> Ok.
> Ma dalla circolare e dalla L.F. non sembra si possa prima entrare nei minimi e poi optare per l'ordinario nel 2009.
> Ciao.

----------


## sergiodp

> Lo dice - almeno implicitamente - il DM di gennaio, paragarafo 11.1. 
> ciao

  Potresti specificare meglio l'articolo e il comma del DM?

----------


## fabioalessandro

> A quanto pare sono stata poco chiara 
> io vorrei optare per il 2008 per il regime dei minimi e poi nel 2009 passare a quello ordinario!!!! mentre nell'art 1 comma 110 della finanziaria ho trovato l'obbligo triennale se opti per il regime ordinario, tranne una proroga prevista per il 2008, non ho trovato nulla per il caso opposto!!!oppure non ho visto bene chi mi aiuta?? graziiieeee

  basta che dal 2009 effettua le rilevazioni ordinarie
cio&#232; basta che applichi l'iva in fattura
anche operazioni concludenti incidono sui minimi
quindi per il 2008 applichi l'iva
ops ho letto male la domanda  :Frown:  (avevo capito giusto l'opposto)
scusate  :Stick Out Tongue: 
confermo (non so cosa scrivere visto che ho sbagliato a leggere la domanda)
se nel 2009 vai nell'ordinario ci resti per 3 anni

----------


## sergiodp

Non è questo il posto giusto.
Qualcuno di voi ha problemi oggi con il sito Inail (gestione deleghe, iscrizioni, ecc..)?
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

E' uscita una nuova circolare!!!  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...c_7_280108.pdf

----------


## Speedy

> Non è questo il posto giusto.
> Qualcuno di voi ha problemi oggi con il sito Inail (gestione deleghe, iscrizioni, ecc..)?
> Ciao

  Ieri vi sono stati problemi in quanto è cambiata l'home page dell'inail.
Oggi tutto sembra funzionare regolarmente.
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

Primi chiarimenti dalla nuova circolare...  
Le fatture dovranno avere il bollo. 
Le spese promiscue si deducono *TUTTE* al 50&#37;. 
La RdA &#232; dovuta e si compensa (o si chiede a rimborso) in RX.

----------


## alexcasy

> Primi chiarimenti dalla nuova circolare...  
> Le fatture dovranno avere il bollo. 
> Le spese promiscue si deducono *TUTTE* al 50%. 
> La RdA è dovuta e si compensa (o si chiede a rimborso) in RX.

  domanda stupida: si è detto che il bollo si applica solo sulla fattura che si consegna al cliente giusto?ma questo bollo di 1.81E lo si può inserire nel rimborso spese che si evidenzia solitamente nelle fatture?oppure è a carico mio?

----------


## gibi1970

> domanda stupida: si è detto che il bollo si applica solo sulla fattura che si consegna al cliente giusto?ma questo bollo di 1.81E lo si può inserire nel rimborso spese che si evidenzia solitamente nelle fatture?oppure è a carico mio?

  lo paghi tu ma puoi rivalerti sul cliente

----------


## serman

> domanda stupida: si è detto che il bollo si applica solo sulla fattura che si consegna al cliente giusto?ma questo bollo di 1.81E lo si può inserire nel rimborso spese che si evidenzia solitamente nelle fatture?oppure è a carico mio?

  Evidenzi in fattura : Bollo su originale 1,81.Il totale fattura comprenderà anche il bollo.Il cliente ti pagherà solo la vendita o la prestazione e lo informerai che dovrà applicare la marca sulla fattura.

----------


## gibi1970

> Evidenzi in fattura : Bollo su originale 1,81.Il totale fattura comprender&#224; anche il bollo.Il cliente ti pagher&#224; solo la vendita o la prestazione e lo informerai che dovr&#224; applicare la marca sulla fattura.

  Davvero posso ribaltare ANCHE questa incombenza sul cliente?

----------


## alexcasy

> Evidenzi in fattura : Bollo su originale 1,81.Il totale fattura comprenderà anche il bollo.Il cliente ti pagherà solo la vendita o la prestazione e lo informerai che dovrà applicare la marca sulla fattura.

  perciò la mia fatturara sarà:
onorario 1000E+
cipag 4% 40E=
totale 1040E-
Spese anticipate in nome e per conto del cliente 
(escluse dalla base imponibile ex art. 15 D.P.R. 633/72) 0E
ritenuta 20% 200E=
netto a pagare 840E 
ed il cliente mi fà un bonifico di 840+1.81E?

----------


## ivan

Ho emesso una fattura agli inizi di gennaio con addebito IVA di  500. Ho intenzione di applicare il regime dei minimi e leggendo l'ultima circolare posso rientraci emettendo una NOTA DI VARIAZIONE. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a redigere questa NOTA di VARIAZIONE????????GRAZIE

----------


## serman

> Davvero posso ribaltare ANCHE questa incombenza sul cliente?

  L'incombenza di applicare la marca si - la lasci al cliente - se però non gli fai pagare 1,81 il costo rimane a te.

----------


## serman

> perciò la mia fatturara sarà:
> onorario 1000E+
> cipag 4% 40E=
> totale 1040E-
> Spese anticipate in nome e per conto del cliente 
> (escluse dalla base imponibile ex art. 15 D.P.R. 633/72) 0E
> ritenuta 20% 200E=
> netto a pagare 840E 
> ed il cliente mi fà un bonifico di 840+1.81E?

  Nel conteggio manca l'indicazione del bollo che ti pagherà il cliente!|

----------


## serman

> Ho emesso una fattura agli inizi di gennaio con addebito IVA di  500. Ho intenzione di applicare il regime dei minimi e leggendo l'ultima circolare posso rientraci emettendo una NOTA DI VARIAZIONE. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a redigere questa NOTA di VARIAZIONE????????GRAZIE

  Nota di variazione: 
Vi diamo credito dell'importo di ...... quale ristorno dell'IVA indicata in fattura Rif. n°.......Totale......... del.......... a titolo di rimborso per errata emissione di documento in esclusione d'imposta per "operazione effettuata ai sensi dell'art.1,comma 100,della legge finanziaria per il 2008".

----------


## gibi1970

> L'incombenza di applicare la marca si - la lasci al cliente - se però non gli fai pagare 1,81 il costo rimane a te.

  
Dunque - riprendendo l'esempio di *alexcasy* - avremo: 
onorario  = 1000 euro
rivalsa 4% = 40 euro
------------------------
totale impon = 1040 euro
rit.acconto = 208 euro
-------------------------
netto a pagare = 832 euro
bollo su originale = 1,81 euro
-------------------------
TOTALE = 833,81 euro 
Il cliente mi farà un bonifico di 832 euro, verserà 208 euro di ritenuta d'acconto, comprerà una marca da bollo da 1,81 euro e la attaccherà alla fattura. 
Giusto? 
grazie, ciao

----------


## 84lavilnavi84

> visto che in qualunque caso si andrà a credito, questo credito come si dovrà recuperare e quali sarebbero i tempi.

  dalla circolare mi pare di capire ke si pagherà il 20% e l'eccedenza si potrà richiedere a fine anno con la dichiarazione dei redditi. ho capito bene? 
quindi quanto tempo passerà per riaverli dietro visto ke si sarà sempre a credito?

----------


## serman

> Dunque - riprendendo l'esempio di *alexcasy* - avremo: 
> onorario  = 1000 euro
> rivalsa 4% = 40 euro
> ------------------------
> totale impon = 1040 euro
> rit.acconto = 208 euro
> -------------------------
> netto a pagare = 832 euro
> bollo su originale = 1,81 euro
> ...

  ........Giusto!

----------


## fabioalessandro

lo puoi inserire a carico del committente

----------


## Niccolò

Alla luce di quanto emerso oggi, propongo di chiudere questo post..... sono più le pagine del post che i contribuenti che potranno/vorranno accedere al nuovo regime  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sergiodp

L'Ade considera anche i canoni di locazione pura e semplice ai fini del limite dei 15.000.
Quindi se pagate un canone di . 500 al mese siete fuori dal regime!!!!!!!
E chi potrà aderire?
Ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> L'Ade considera anche i canoni di locazione pura e semplice ai fini del limite dei 15.000.
> Quindi se pagate un canone di . 500 al mese siete fuori dal regime!!!!!!!
> E chi potrà aderire?
> Ciao

  
Chi lavora per la strada  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

quello che ho risposto in altro topic
scusate quanto siamo scemi
si chiamano minimi
vuol dire che sono minimi
cioè 3 o 4 in tutta italia
altrimenti si chiamavano massimi  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gibi1970

> L'Ade considera anche i canoni di locazione pura e semplice ai fini del limite dei 15.000.
> Quindi se pagate un canone di . 500 al mese siete fuori dal regime!!!!!!!
> E chi potrà aderire?
> Ciao

  Chi non ha un ufficio.
O chi lavora in casa...

----------


## fabioalessandro

stesso discorso se paghi la locazione sei fuori cmq

----------


## serman

Non credo che la limitazione riguardi anche i canoni di affitto del locale in cui si esercita l'attività. La circolare parla di_"Beni strumentali acquistati_

----------


## ivan

> Nota di variazione: 
> Vi diamo credito dell'importo di ...... quale ristorno dell'IVA indicata in fattura Rif. n°.......Totale......... del.......... a titolo di rimborso per errata emissione di documento in esclusione d'imposta per "operazione effettuata ai sensi dell'art.1,comma 100,della legge finanziaria per il 2008".

  e il bollo?

----------


## Niccolò

> Non credo che la limitazione riguardi anche i canoni di affitto del locale in cui si esercita l'attività. La circolare parla di_"Beni strumentali acquistati_

  
Credi pure, lo hanno confermato chiaramente stamani.

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Credi pure, lo hanno confermato chiaramente stamani.

  quoto anche io sentito le stesse parole dell'ade

----------


## Niccolò

Io proporrei un ringraziamento da parte della categoria al Ministero. 
Hanno inventato un regime per allontanare la gente dai commercialisti, e con tutti i vincoli che gli hanno messo non solo quasi nessuno potrò aderirvi, ma per di più torneranno negli studi alquanto irritati col Governo..... quindi per i prossimi due anni ci sarà un "bonus Governo" su cui far ricadere errori di deducibilità, detraibilità, cartelle, accertamenti...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ma secondo me dobbiamo ringraziare il governo
visto che tutti andranno via per poi ritornare di fretta
almeno abbiamo i clienti assicurati
accertamenti esclusioni ecc ecc
mica faremo tutto gratis
anzi..........
maggior lavoro maggior guadagno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## serman

> e il bollo?

  Non è a carico tuo!

----------


## alexcasy

> Dunque - riprendendo l'esempio di *alexcasy* - avremo: 
> onorario  = 1000 euro
> rivalsa 4% = 40 euro
> ------------------------
> totale impon = 1040 euro
> rit.acconto = 208 euro
> -------------------------
> netto a pagare = 832 euro
> bollo su originale = 1,81 euro
> ...

  scusa gibi1970, c'è un piccolo errore nella tua parcella: la ritenuta d'acconto è sull'ONORARIO SOLAMENTE e non sulla somma di tale con il cipag. vabbè che dobbiamo lavorare per lo stato 6 mesi l'anno, ma pagare anche le tasse sul contributo previdenziale no eh!
cmq è tutto un grosso caos.......ma tanto risparmieremo in voi commercialisti no?  :Smile:  (ovv. i'm joking)

----------


## gibi1970

> scusa gibi1970, c'è un piccolo errore nella tua parcella: la ritenuta d'acconto è sull'ONORARIO SOLAMENTE e non sulla somma di tale con il cipag. vabbè che dobbiamo lavorare per lo stato 6 mesi l'anno, ma pagare anche le tasse sul contributo previdenziale no eh!
> cmq è tutto un grosso caos.......ma tanto risparmieremo in voi commercialisti no?  (ovv. i'm joking)

  NON sono un commercialista!  :Big Grin:  
E il mio 4% è la rivalsa INPS per la gestione separata (non l'avevo precisato), che costituisce base imponibile IVA e IRPEF (e quindi concorre alla RdA). 
ciao  :Wink:

----------


## fabioalessandro

la ritenuta la applichi solo sulla base imponibile

----------


## isedi

Non so se è già stato oggetto di discussione ma io ho questo caso: un cliente ditta individuale che esercità attività di impresa e attività di lavoro autonomo, naturalmente ed obbligatoriamente con contabilità separata.
L'attività di impresa realizza ricavi per 50.000,00 euro circa, mentre l'attività di lavoro autonomo non raggiunge i 20.000,00 euro. Può rientrare nel regime dei minimi l'attività di lavoro autonomo ?

----------


## gibi1970

> la ritenuta la applichi solo sulla base imponibile

  Mi permetto di insistere  :Big Grin: 
La percentuale del *contributo INPS* (ribadisco che mi riferivo alla gestione separata) che i professionisti possono addebitare ai committenti fa parte della base imponibile IVA ed è inoltre assoggettata ad IRPEF e a RdA (R.M. 11/07/1996 n.109/E). 
ciao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nzino67

> Mi permetto di insistere 
> La percentuale del *contributo INPS* (ribadisco che mi riferivo alla gestione separata) che i professionisti possono addebitare ai committenti fa parte della base imponibile IVA ed è inoltre assoggettata ad IRPEF e a RdA (R.M. 11/07/1996 n.109/E). 
> ciao

  Hai ragione, &#232; proprio cos&#236;!

----------


## nzino67

> Credi pure, lo hanno confermato chiaramente stamani.

  Infatti la norma parla di beni acquistati anche con contratto di appalto o in locazione... effettivamente coloro xhe potranno accedere al regime dei minimi non saranno i 900.000 indicati dal ministero ma circa 900 (stima forse errata per eccesso

----------


## danilo sciuto

A telefisco hanno detto che non è possibile. 
ciao   

> Non so se è già stato oggetto di discussione ma io ho questo caso: un cliente ditta individuale che esercità attività di impresa e attività di lavoro autonomo, naturalmente ed obbligatoriamente con contabilità separata.
> L'attività di impresa realizza ricavi per 50.000,00 euro circa, mentre l'attività di lavoro autonomo non raggiunge i 20.000,00 euro. Può rientrare nel regime dei minimi l'attività di lavoro autonomo ?

----------


## sergiodp

> Infatti la norma parla di beni acquistati anche con contratto di appalto o in locazione... effettivamente coloro xhe potranno accedere al regime dei minimi non saranno i 900.000 indicati dal ministero ma circa 900 (stima forse errata per eccesso

  La cosa che sconcerta di pi&#249; &#232; quando nella circolare si afferma:
"Dal tenore letterale della disposizione (cio&#232; acquisti di beni strumentali.....anche mediante contratti di appalto e di locazione, pure finanziaria..) si evince che, ai fini della determinazione del valore del bene strumentale, rilevano anche i canoni di locazione o noleggio ....... per acquisire la disponibilit&#224; del bene medesimo." 
Ebbene, la norma, letteralmente, parla di acquisto e, secondo me, va inteso in senso giuridico vero e proprio (&#232; una norma!). Non si usa il verbo Acquisire, ma il verbo Acquistare. Con l'acquisto si diventa possessori e proprietari del bene: &#232; la compravendita. 
Laddove l'ADE, alla fine della risposta, usa l'espressione "acquisire la disponibilit&#224;" contraddice la sua stessa premessa (dal tenore letterale della disposizione). 
Ben pu&#242; essere che la L.F. e il DM si vogliano riferire, invece, a contratti di locazione con possibilit&#224; di riscatto al termine di un certo numero di anni (nella pratica commerciale vi sono dei contratti del genere). Ad Esempio: contratto di locazione di un bene strumentale per €. 300 al mese, con possibilit&#224; di riscatto dopo 5 anni di locazione al prezzo di €. 4.250 (oppure a costo zero dopo 10 anni di locazione, o altra formula). 
In questo caso, applicando il DM. e la L.F., avrei un costo di 
€. 4.250 + (300 x 36) = €. 15.050.
Si sarebbe fuori dal regime.

----------


## Teo

> La cosa che sconcerta di pi&#249; &#232; quando nella circolare si afferma:
> "Dal tenore letterale della disposizione (cio&#232; acquisti di beni strumentali.....anche mediante contratti di appalto e di locazione, pure finanziaria..) si evince che, ai fini della determinazione del valore del bene strumentale, rilevano anche i canoni di locazione o noleggio ....... per acquisire la disponibilit&#224; del bene medesimo." 
> Ebbene, la norma, letteralmente, parla di acquisto e, secondo me, va inteso in senso giuridico vero e proprio (&#232; una norma!). Non si usa il verbo Acquisire, ma il verbo Acquistare. Con l'acquisto si diventa possessori e proprietari del bene: &#232; la compravendita. 
> Laddove l'ADE, alla fine della risposta, usa l'espressione "acquisire la disponibilit&#224;" contraddice la sua stessa premessa (dal tenore letterale della disposizione). 
> Ben pu&#242; essere che la L.F. e il DM si vogliano riferire, invece, a contratti di locazione con possibilit&#224; di riscatto al termine di un certo numero di anni (nella pratica commerciale vi sono dei contratti del genere). Ad Esempio: contratto di locazione di un bene strumentale per €. 300 al mese, con possibilit&#224; di riscatto dopo 5 anni di locazione al prezzo di €. 4.250 (oppure a costo zero dopo 10 anni di locazione, o altra formula). 
> In questo caso, applicando il DM. e la L.F., avrei un costo di 
> €. 4.250 + (300 x 36) = €. 15.050.
> Si sarebbe fuori dal regime.

  come gi&#224; detto sono pienamente d'accordo. i saputelli fanno riferimento al "tenore letterale" quando &#232; proprio il tenore letterale a contraddirli. 
E' irritante come anche nella circolare 7 la maggior parte delle risposte abbia un tono come per dire: "stupido, leggi bene quello che abbiamo gi&#224; detto e puoi capire chiaramente"... non vi pare?

----------


## Niccolò

> come già detto sono pienamente d'accordo. i saputelli fanno riferimento al "tenore letterale" quando è proprio il tenore letterale a contraddirli. 
> E' irritante come anche nella circolare 7 la maggior parte delle risposte abbia un tono come per dire: "stupido, leggi bene quello che abbiamo già detto e puoi capire chiaramente"... non vi pare?

  
A me sinceramente ormai importa poco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
E' un regime che non mi è mai piaciuto, l'hanno spacciato come la salvezza dei piccoli lavoratori oppressi, l'hanno pubblicizzato più del ponte di Messina, e ora trovano mille scorciatoie per ridurre il numero dei potenziali minimi.
Non capisco il senso di tutto ciò, ma visto che mi fa comodo mi adeguo con piena soddisfazione  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

a sto punto è meglio non parlarne più  :Big Grin:

----------


## giallorosso

> Nessuna SPAM! Ritenevo di dover apportare nel Forum la mia esperienza personale. Il consiglio resta valido: la consulenza poi la si richieda a chi si vuole...
> Buon pomeriggio.

  Viste le risposte divergenti, accetto comunque il consiglio di chiedere un parere ad uno studio per evitare problemi futuri.

----------


## nzino67

> a sto punto è meglio non parlarne più

  Potremmo anche non parlarne pi&#249;, ma vallo a spiegare ai clienti cui l'avevamo indicato come qualcosa di conveniente e che ora non si pu&#242; applicare: difficilmente potranno comprendere che chi ha un immobile in affitto viene considerato come "proprietario"!!!

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Potremmo anche non parlarne più, ma vallo a spiegare ai clienti cui l'avevamo indicato come qualcosa di conveniente e che ora non si può applicare: difficilmente potranno comprendere che chi ha un immobile in affitto viene considerato come "proprietario"!!!

  mm non ci avevo pensato
al massimo gli dici di amdare dal ministro a reclamare  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nzino67

> mm non ci avevo pensato
> al massimo gli dici di amdare dal ministro a reclamare

  sarebbe bello, ma purtroppo &#232; sempre la nostra faccia ad essere in prima fila a cercare di coprire tutte le str...te che vengono scritte dai nostri ministri, le persone purtroppo conoscono noi..

----------


## fabioalessandro

sono pienamente d'accordo con te
vabbè gli spieghi che in corso d'opera hanno cambiato le regole
alla fine sono loro che si sono espressi in ritardo

----------


## nzino67

A presto...
saluti

----------


## AlessandroV.

Per quanto riguarda il limite dei 15.000,00 euro per i beni strumentali, nel mio caso ho acquistato un'auto nel 2006, quando ancora non ero titolare di partita IVA e, nel corso del 2007 nell'ambito della appena intrapresa attività, per poter scaricare i vari costi ad essa inerenti  quali carburanti e manutenzioni, mi sono auto-redatto una ricevuta per il passaggio dalla sfera privata a quella professionale.
Visto che tale ricevuta è stata fatta solo ai fini della certificazione del passaggio, senza alcun costo per me imprenditore, devo comunque considerare il costo di acquisto dell'autovettura nei 15.000?

----------


## Niccolò

> Per quanto riguarda il limite dei 15.000,00 euro per i beni strumentali, nel mio caso ho acquistato un'auto nel 2006, quando ancora non ero titolare di partita IVA e, nel corso del 2007 nell'ambito della appena intrapresa attività, per poter scaricare i vari costi ad essa inerenti  quali carburanti e manutenzioni, mi sono auto-redatto una ricevuta per il passaggio dalla sfera privata a quella professionale.
> Visto che tale ricevuta è stata fatta solo ai fini della certificazione del passaggio, senza alcun costo per me imprenditore, devo comunque considerare il costo di acquisto dell'autovettura nei 15.000?

  A rigor di norma, secondo me, sì. E il valore è quanto emerge dalla ricevuta, che però a quanto capisco non ha un valore esposto.

----------


## swami

http://www1.agenziaentrate.it/zeroir...ex.htm?passo=0 
l'ADE si fa pubblicità  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Fantastico !! 
C'è pure il test per sapere se sono "minimo" ..... alla fine ti dicono che vogliono essere contattati per saperne di più ... ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda "stuzzicante" ..... Bingo !!   

> http://www1.agenziaentrate.it/zeroir...ex.htm?passo=0 
> l'ADE si fa pubblicità

----------


## Patty76

> Fantastico !! 
> C'è pure il test per sapere se sono "minimo" ..... alla fine ti dicono che vogliono essere contattati per saperne di più ... ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda "stuzzicante" ..... Bingo !!

  Ragazzi.....(stò parlando con Danilo e Swami) 
Siete arrivati in ritardo.... 
questo link era già stato postato da serman a pag. 48 di questo stesso forum il 25.01.2008 
Noi ci siamo già divertiti anche a commentarlo.... 
Eh....misà che la vecchiaia si fà sentire.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah .....  :Frown:  
Beh, il tutto si spiega .... ho smesso di leggere sia questo argomento, sia quello relativo al fatto se è obbligatorio registrare i costi, e pure quello dei conti correnti ..... perchè ogni volta mi viene il mal di testa ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> Ragazzi.....(stò parlando con Danilo e Swami) 
> Siete arrivati in ritardo.... 
> questo link era già stato postato da serman a pag. 48 di questo stesso forum il 25.01.2008 
> Noi ci siamo già divertiti anche a commentarlo.... 
> Eh....misà che la vecchiaia si fà sentire.....

----------


## Patty76

> Ah .....  
> Beh, il tutto si spiega .... ho smesso di leggere sia questo argomento, sia quello relativo al fatto se è obbligatorio registrare i costi, e pure quello dei conti correnti ..... perchè ogni volta mi viene il mal di testa ....

  Lo vedi....non bisogna tralasciare mai niente.... 
Tra i vari farneticamenti può sempre esserci qualcosa di buono.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

lascio a voi ogni commento :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?MIva...giornale=28486

----------


## danilo sciuto

> lascio a voi ogni commento  http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?MIva...giornale=28486

  Non vedo l'ora di leggere queste lettere !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cla

ciao a tutti io vorrei chiedere un parere a voi.una nostra cliente che ha adottato il nuovo regime ha già emesso una fattura a gennaio con l'applicazione dell'iva.ora dovendo fare una nota di variazione per tale fattura cosa dovrà riportare sulla causale della nota di credito?
Variazione regime fiscale ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della Legge Finanziaria 2008. ????

----------


## serman

> ciao a tutti io vorrei chiedere un parere a voi.una nostra cliente che ha adottato il nuovo regime ha già emesso una fattura a gennaio con l'applicazione dell'iva.ora dovendo fare una nota di variazione per tale fattura cosa dovrà riportare sulla causale della nota di credito?
> Variazione regime fiscale ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della Legge Finanziaria 2008. ????

  Si,la dicitura va bene. Con riferimento alla fattura emessa e per l'importo dell'Iva.

----------


## cla

ok grazie ! :Smile:

----------


## nzino67

Certo che hanno una faccia...

----------


## gg71_it

> Non ripeto il commento postato da me e da altri in precedenza sulla guida dell'Ade.
> Voglio solo chiedere se qualcuno di voi ha notato che nella guida, al n. 1, sono indicati, fra i soggetti esclusi dal regime, i lavoratori dipendenti.

  leggo solo ora il tuo post ma... o hanno cambiato la pagina a cui fai riferimento o non ho capito bene io o hai letto male...  
"Chi sono i "contribuenti minimi"? 
Imprese individuali e professionisti singoli che: 
nell'anno precedente: 
- hanno conseguito ricavi o compensi non superiori a 30.000 euro 
- non hanno *avuto* lavoratori dipendenti o collaboratori (anche a progetto)  
omissis"

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> leggo solo ora il tuo post ma... o hanno cambiato la pagina a cui fai riferimento o non ho capito bene io o hai letto male...  
> "Chi sono i "contribuenti minimi"? 
> Imprese individuali e professionisti singoli che: 
> nell'anno precedente: 
> - hanno conseguito ricavi o compensi non superiori a 30.000 euro 
> - non hanno *avuto* lavoratori dipendenti o collaboratori (anche a progetto)  
> omissis"

  Di questa fattispecie si è parlato qui giorni fa.

----------


## gg71_it

> Di questa fattispecie si è parlato qui giorni fa.

  infatti
ma c'era chi sosteneva che chi aveva un reddito da lavoro dipendente non poteva ederire al regime dei minimi come libero professionista o piccolo imprenditore
onestamete non capisco xchè fosse nata tale convinzione  :Confused:

----------


## gg71_it

un'altra cosa
dovendo versare la ritenuta di un professionista minimo di cui al comma 100... 
quale codice tributo devo utilizzare ? il 1040? 
(secondo me l'amministrazione finanziaria avrebbe fatto bene a crearne dei nuovi specifici per agenti di commercio e professionisti ma non mi sembra che sia stato fatto )

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mancando diverse disposizioni, ritengo che il codice tributo sia quello. 
ciao   

> un'altra cosa
> dovendo versare la ritenuta di un professionista minimo di cui al comma 100... 
> quale codice tributo devo utilizzare ? il 1040? 
> (secondo me l'amministrazione finanziaria avrebbe fatto bene a crearne dei nuovi specifici per agenti di commercio e professionisti ma non mi sembra che sia stato fatto )

----------


## sergiodp

> leggo solo ora il tuo post ma... o hanno cambiato la pagina a cui fai riferimento o non ho capito bene io o hai letto male...  
> "Chi sono i "contribuenti minimi"? 
> Imprese individuali e professionisti singoli che: 
> nell'anno precedente: 
> - hanno conseguito ricavi o compensi non superiori a 30.000 euro 
> - non hanno *avuto* lavoratori dipendenti o collaboratori (anche a progetto)  
> omissis"

  La prima versione (giorno 25 o 26) indicava al n. 1 i lavoratori dipendenti fra gli esclusi dal regime. 
Successivamente (forse a seguito di varie segnalazioni, fra cui la mia tramite mail alla redazione internet dell'ADE), se non erro giorno 30, la guida è stata modificata ed eliminato il riferimento ai lavoratori dipendenti. 
Il codice è sempre 1040 (s.e.& o.).

----------


## nik

io avrei una domandina....
Uno dei requisiti per usufruire del regime dei minimi è non possedere una partecipazione in soc. di persone o in srl in trasparenza!...
non capisco molto bene la ratio della norma..... sono convinto della necessità di escludere quei contribuenti che detengono tali partecipazioni come beni d'impresa (altrimenti si arriverebbe a tassare gli utili per trasparenza con imposta sostitutiva, applicando di fatto il regime anche alla società), ma per un imprenditore che detiene *anche* una partecipazione in una snc che tassa in dichiarazione con quadro h, per quale ragione non può usufruire del regime per la propria attività imprenditoriale??

----------


## cinzia2642

domanda,
se una ditta individuale che ha scelto il regime dei minimi, deve emettera una fattura per un servizio o per la vendita di un bene  ad un cliente privato estero, che quindi deve applicare l'iva, può non  applicarla ?  Quindi la dicitura "operazione effettuata ai sensi  ..... vale anche per l'estero ?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Su qesto tema non ci sono indicazioni. 
Quello che è sicuro è che l'emissione di questa fattura (comunque sia fatta) comporta la decandenza dall'anno successivo dal regime dei minimi.
ciao   

> domanda,
> se una ditta individuale che ha scelto il regime dei minimi, deve emettera una fattura per un servizio o per la vendita di un bene  ad un cliente privato estero, che quindi deve applicare l'iva, può non  applicarla ?  Quindi la dicitura "operazione effettuata ai sensi  ..... vale anche per l'estero ?
> grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

io giovedi sono stato ad un corso (obbligatoria alias crediti) sulla finanziaria
mi pare che abbiano detto che in caso di cessione puoi emettere fattura anche perchè il discorso iva riguarderebbe l'altro stato
ma a dir la verità non mi sono molto interessato  
di minimi che esportano credo che ci sei solo tu
cmq mi informo e ti farò sapere

----------


## serman

> Su qesto tema non ci sono indicazioni. 
> Quello che è sicuro è che l'emissione di questa fattura (comunque sia fatta) comporta la decandenza dall'anno successivo dal regime dei minimi.
> ciao

  Cioè se si emette una fattura per un servizio B&B a un cliente estero si decade dai minimi o addirittura non si può accedere a tale regime se si sono emesse fatture analoghe nel 2007?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se l'operazione si può considerare cessione all'esportazione, è la legge che ne vieta l'utilizzo!   

> Cioè se si emette una fattura per un servizio B&B a un cliente estero si decade dai minimi o addirittura non si può accedere a tale regime se si sono emesse fatture analoghe nel 2007?

----------


## serman

> Se l'operazione si può considerare cessione all'esportazione, è la legge che ne vieta l'utilizzo!

  Appunto, si può considerare cessione all'esportazione una fattura emessa per un soggiorno alberghiero di un turista estero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non sono espertissimo in tema, ma a mio parere questa fattispecie non rientra. 
ciao   

> Appunto, si può considerare cessione all'esportazione una fattura emessa per un soggiorno alberghiero di un turista estero?

----------


## serman

> Non sono espertissimo in tema, ma a mio parere questa fattispecie non rientra. 
> ciao

  Ti ringrazio,conforti la mia stessa opinione!

----------


## Ruben

> La prima versione (giorno 25 o 26) indicava al n. 1 i lavoratori dipendenti fra gli esclusi dal regime. 
> Successivamente (forse a seguito di varie segnalazioni, fra cui la mia tramite mail alla redazione internet dell'ADE), se non erro giorno 30, la guida è stata modificata ed eliminato il riferimento ai lavoratori dipendenti.

  L' ADE nega l'evidenza.
Ecco la risposta ad un mio quesito:  _Testo richiesta informazioni:
Nell'ultima guida al regime dei minimi pubblicata sul vostro sito sono stati inseriti tra i soggetti ESCLUSI i lavoratori dipendenti che non erano stati indicati prima nè nella circolare nè nel decreto...Confermate quanto sopra?..Ciò vuol dire che un lavoratore dipendente che vuole iniziare o sta già svolgendo una seconda attività con partita iva non può aderire al regime dei minimi ma deve utilizzare il regime ordinario?  ..E per quanto riguarda un pensionato?  Testo risposta:
Gentile contribuente,
la guida sui contribuenti minimi, tra i soggetti esclusi, non include i lavoratori dipendenti.
Probabilmente l'equivoco nasce dall'esclusione dal regime di coloro i quali "hanno avuto lavoratori dipendenti o collaboratori (anche a progetto)"._
Potevano anche ammettere di aver corretto la guida. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexcasy

Non vorrei girare il coltello nella piaga.....ma dato che ora l'ADE ha bene o male chiarito tutta una serie di dubbi in merito a tale regime vorrei chiederVi a Voi tutti se ai fini delle Vostre prestazioni professionali c'è o no un costo minore a carico del contribuente. 
Come vi regolerete con i vostri assistiti?
Grazie per le risposte...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> vorrei chiederVi a Voi tutti se ai fini delle Vostre prestazioni professionali c'è o no un costo minore a carico del contribuente.

  Per il 2008, sicuramente no.  :Mad:  
Per il 2009, poi se ne parlerà.

----------


## nzino67

> Non vorrei girare il coltello nella piaga.....ma dato che ora l'ADE ha bene o male chiarito tutta una serie di dubbi in merito a tale regime vorrei chiederVi a Voi tutti se ai fini delle Vostre prestazioni professionali c'è o no un costo minore a carico del contribuente. 
> Come vi regolerete con i vostri assistiti?
> Grazie per le risposte...

  Non se ne parla proprio, gi&#224; pagano poco...

----------


## CAPMAN73

Scusate se torno ancora su un argomento sicuramente già trattato ma....
Ho un artigiano che rientrerebbe tranquillamente nei Minimi ma.... è socio di una SNC che, dalla sua apertura, non ha mai emesso fatture, dichiarando sempre perdite anno per anno, e che fu creata unicamente per acquisire quella denominazione.... 
è escluso, a questo punto, dalla possibile adesione ai Minimi?
e se lo fosse, se chiude la SNC nel 2008, mi confermate che dal 2009 potrebbe poi aderire ai Minimi, giusto?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si potrebbe

----------


## ivanajol

Salve!
altro dubbio... leggendo la circolare 7/e del 28/1 a pagina 12 ... sembra che non rientrino nel regime dei minimi anche coloro i quali nei tre anni precedenti hanno corrisposto per un affitto dei locali un importo superiore a 15.000 euro. :EEK!:  
Ho interpretato bene? :Confused:

----------


## AlessandroV.

Qualcuno ha a disposizione un software o un foglio di lavoro per simulare il reddito imponibile e l'imposta per professionisti previsti  per l'anno 2007?
Personalmente, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, ci starei facendo un pensierino ma, essendo alla mia prima dichiarazione da professionista, non ho ben chiara la misura della No-tax area e delle detrazioni per la progressività dell'imposizione per un neo professionista, senza peraltro alcuna detrazione per carichi di famiglia.
Vorrei capire, visto che con i minimi andrò sicuramente a rimborso se con la tassazione ordinaria avrei lo stesso risultato o addirittura maggiore. Potreste aiutarmi in tal senso?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto; ne abbiamo già parlato sul forum. 
ciao   

> Salve!
> altro dubbio... leggendo la circolare 7/e del 28/1 a pagina 12 ... sembra che non rientrino nel regime dei minimi anche coloro i quali nei tre anni precedenti hanno corrisposto per un affitto dei locali un importo superiore a 15.000 euro. 
> Ho interpretato bene?

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve!
> altro dubbio... leggendo la circolare 7/e del 28/1 a pagina 12 ... sembra che non rientrino nel regime dei minimi anche coloro i quali nei tre anni precedenti hanno corrisposto per un affitto dei locali un importo superiore a 15.000 euro. 
> Ho interpretato bene?

  
Benissimo, purtroppo, credo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flavio.poli

Scusate,io non ho capito,sono un subagente di assicurazioni,e fino ad ora dovevo emettere fatture con ritenuta del 23&#37; sul 50% dell'imponibile....Se passo al nuovo regime mi &#232; stato detto che l'emissione della fattura rimane la stessa,ma dove ho il reale vantaggio?alla fine pago la differenza cio&#232; 8,5%?
grazie 1000

----------


## danilo sciuto

Le ho già risposto nel forum riservato. Non serve postare più volte la stessa domanda.  :Smile:    

> Scusate,io non ho capito,sono un subagente di assicurazioni,e fino ad ora dovevo emettere fatture con ritenuta del 23% sul 50% dell'imponibile....Se passo al nuovo regime mi è stato detto che l'emissione della fattura rimane la stessa,ma dove ho il reale vantaggio?alla fine pago la differenza cioè 8,5%?
> grazie 1000

----------


## flavio.poli

mi scusi,ma non trovo risposte,è per questo che le ho riscritto.....
mi puo rispondere qui oppure al mio indirizzo di posta per cortesia..... tvpoli@tin.it

----------


## flavio.poli

non ho i permessi per entrare!!!!
infatti non so come sono riuscito a scriverci...

----------


## ivanajol

Grazie mille!!! :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

La tua tassazione sarà del 20% in sede di Unico. 
La ritenuta, almeno questo è quello che ha dato ad intendere il Fisco, resterà uguale nella misura, ma ovviamente verrà scomputata dall'imposta sostitutiva citata del 20%. 
ciao   

> mi scusi,ma non trovo risposte,è per questo che le ho riscritto.....
> mi puo rispondere qui oppure al mio indirizzo di posta per cortesia..... tvpoli@tin.it

----------


## AlessandroV.

Scusate la riproposizione del post ma poichè devo decidere al più presto a quale regime aderire per "fatti concludenti" ho bisogno di questa risposta:  _Qualcuno ha a disposizione un software o un foglio di lavoro per simulare il reddito imponibile e l'imposta per professionisti previsti per l'anno 2007?
Personalmente, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, ci starei facendo un pensierino ma, essendo alla mia prima dichiarazione da professionista, non ho ben chiara la misura della No-tax area e delle detrazioni per la progressività dell'imposizione per un neo professionista, senza peraltro alcuna detrazione per carichi di famiglia.
Vorrei capire, visto che con i minimi andrò sicuramente a rimborso se con la tassazione ordinaria avrei lo stesso risultato o addirittura maggiore. C'è qualcuno con più esperienza che potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi in tal senso?_

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non è che non abbiamo risposto perchè non l'abbiamo visto .... il fatto è che 
purtroppo questi fogli di excel non li puoi trovare gratuitamente .... sono troppo complessi per essere reperibili così facilmente .... 
ciao   

> Scusate la riproposizione del post ma poichè devo decidere al più presto a quale regime aderire per "fatti concludenti" ho bisogno di questa risposta:  _Qualcuno ha a disposizione un software o un foglio di lavoro per simulare il reddito imponibile e l'imposta per professionisti previsti per l'anno 2007?
> Personalmente, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, ci starei facendo un pensierino ma, essendo alla mia prima dichiarazione da professionista, non ho ben chiara la misura della No-tax area e delle detrazioni per la progressività dell'imposizione per un neo professionista, senza peraltro alcuna detrazione per carichi di famiglia.
> Vorrei capire, visto che con i minimi andrò sicuramente a rimborso se con la tassazione ordinaria avrei lo stesso risultato o addirittura maggiore. C'è qualcuno con più esperienza che potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi in tal senso?_

----------


## AlessandroV.

Grazie lo stesso allora.
Per quanto riguarda la no tax area mi sapete dire qualcosa in più?
Leggevo oggi sul sole 24 che non sarà più applicabile.
Mi deve essere sfuggito un particolare abbastanza importante...  :EEK!: 
Cosa significa in concreto? Che dal 2008, se ho conseguito un utile poniamo di 10.000 euro, e non ho oneri deducibili (spese mediche, interessi su mutui prima casa ecc), pagherò tout court il primo scaglione di reddito irpef da cui detrarre le ritenute o c'è qualche altro componente a riduzione dell'imponibile, che adesso (lo ammetto, senza gli aggiornamenti software 2008 del programma di contabilità è dura!) mi sfugge?  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Grazie lo stesso allora.
> Per quanto riguarda la no tax area mi sapete dire qualcosa in più?
> Leggevo oggi sul sole 24 che non sarà più applicabile.
> Mi deve essere sfuggito un particolare abbastanza importante... 
> Cosa significa in concreto? Che dal 2008, se ho conseguito un utile poniamo di 10.000 euro, e non ho oneri deducibili (spese mediche, interessi su mutui prima casa ecc), pagherò tout court il primo scaglione di reddito irpef da cui detrarre le ritenute o c'è qualche altro componente a riduzione dell'imponibile, che adesso (lo ammetto, senza gli aggiornamenti software 2008 del programma di contabilità è dura!) mi sfugge?

  La no tax area non c'è più dal 01.01.2007!!!! Al suo posto sono state reitrodotte le detrazioni fiscali..... 
Ti sfugge la Finanziaria 2007  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Sul sito dell'ade sono state pubblicate le istruzione per il modello 730/2008, li trovi senz'altro tutte le spiegazioni di cui hai bisogno per fare un calcolo di massima. 
Ciao

----------


## serman

> Scusate la riproposizione del post ma poichè devo decidere al più presto a quale regime aderire per "fatti concludenti" ho bisogno di questa risposta:  _Qualcuno ha a disposizione un software o un foglio di lavoro per simulare il reddito imponibile e l'imposta per professionisti previsti per l'anno 2007?
> Personalmente, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, ci starei facendo un pensierino ma, essendo alla mia prima dichiarazione da professionista, non ho ben chiara la misura della No-tax area e delle detrazioni per la progressività dell'imposizione per un neo professionista, senza peraltro alcuna detrazione per carichi di famiglia.
> Vorrei capire, visto che con i minimi andrò sicuramente a rimborso se con la tassazione ordinaria avrei lo stesso risultato o addirittura maggiore. C'è qualcuno con più esperienza che potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi in tal senso?_

  Ti può essere utile il foglio di calcolo di convenienza :  http://www.studiamo.it/blog/regime-t...one-minimi.php

----------


## AlessandroV.

Si ho già "abusato" di questo strumento, provando a calcolare tutte le possibili configurazioni di reddito previste per il 2008.
L'unico elemento poco chiaro del foglio di calcolo è quel richiamo alla "detrazione per tipo di reddito", citata nel calcolo.
Ora, visto che non si tratta della No-tax area, come gentilmente fatto notare dagli altri forumisti, non riesco a capire di quale detrazione si tratti.
Qualcuno può darmi delucidazioni in merito?
Tale detrazione è applicabile anche per i professionisti o solo per i commercianti come nell'esempio del sito?

----------


## gibi1970

> L'unico elemento poco chiaro del foglio di calcolo è quel richiamo alla "detrazione per tipo di reddito"

  Non ho guardato nel dettaglio il foglio, ma immagino si tratti della detrazione per lavoro dipendente o della detrazione per lavoro autonomo.
Entrambe *non* esistono nel nuovo regime. 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Scusate la riproposizione del post ma poichè devo decidere al più presto a quale regime aderire per "fatti concludenti" ho bisogno di questa risposta:  _Qualcuno ha a disposizione un software o un foglio di lavoro per simulare il reddito imponibile e l'imposta per professionisti previsti per l'anno 2007?
> Personalmente, avendo i requisiti per i minimi, ci starei facendo un pensierino ma, essendo alla mia prima dichiarazione da professionista, non ho ben chiara la misura della No-tax area e delle detrazioni per la progressività dell'imposizione per un neo professionista, senza peraltro alcuna detrazione per carichi di famiglia.
> Vorrei capire, visto che con i minimi andrò sicuramente a rimborso se con la tassazione ordinaria avrei lo stesso risultato o addirittura maggiore. C'è qualcuno con più esperienza che potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi in tal senso?_

  
Prova questo.....non excel, ma potrebbe andare!  IRPEF commercialista Telematico, informazioni di carattere fiscale e societario per imprenditori, professionisti e privati cittadini

----------


## lukatdm

Buongiorno a tutti e grazie per il contributo che date con questo forum che mi è servito moltissimo per chiarirmi le idee sul nuovo regime..
Credo di essere uno dei pochi "fortunati", da quello che ho capito, ad avere qualche beneficio ad aderire al regime per minimi ( pochi costi, niente canone di affitto, molti clienti privati..) ma ho ancora un dubbio rispetto alla "rettifica iva".
Se nel triennio 2005 - 2007 ho acquistato dei beni strumentali ( tipo computer, telefonini ecc.) mi pare di capire che, aderendo ai "minimi"  devo versarne l'iva relativa. 
Ma se un bene ( supponiamo un computer acquistato nell'ottobre 2006 a 2500 + iva) è stato venduto usato a fine 2007 ( a 300  + iva, così come visto e piaciuto) devo versarne l'iva comunque, poichè , come recita la circolare 7E del 28/1 "la cessione dei beni strumentali non diminuisce il valore storico d'acquisto"?
Grazie se potete chiarirmi questo importante punto!
Luca

----------


## danilo sciuto

La rettifica Iva va fatta in riferimento ai beni strumentali presenti al 31/12/07 per i quali a tale data non è ancra trascorso il quarto anno dalla loro entrata in funzione.
Per approfondimenti ti invito a consultare articoli specifici sul sito. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti e grazie per il contributo che date con questo forum che mi è servito moltissimo per chiarirmi le idee sul nuovo regime..
> Credo di essere uno dei pochi "fortunati", da quello che ho capito, ad avere qualche beneficio ad aderire al regime per minimi ( pochi costi, niente canone di affitto, molti clienti privati..) ma ho ancora un dubbio rispetto alla "rettifica iva".
> Se nel triennio 2005 - 2007 ho acquistato dei beni strumentali ( tipo computer, telefonini ecc.) mi pare di capire che, aderendo ai "minimi"  devo versarne l'iva relativa. 
> Ma se un bene ( supponiamo un computer acquistato nell'ottobre 2006 a 2500 + iva) è stato venduto usato a fine 2007 ( a 300  + iva, così come visto e piaciuto) devo versarne l'iva comunque, poichè , come recita la circolare 7E del 28/1 "la cessione dei beni strumentali non diminuisce il valore storico d'acquisto"?
> Grazie se potete chiarirmi questo importante punto!
> Luca

----------


## lukatdm

> La rettifica Iva va fatta in riferimento ai beni strumentali presenti al 31/12/07 per i quali a tale data non è ancra trascorso il quarto anno dalla loro entrata in funzione.
> Per approfondimenti ti invito a consultare articoli specifici sul sito. 
> ciao

  Grazie per la risposta tempestiva...
Prometto che guardo gli articoli sul sito 
ma quel "presenti" al 31/12 , da quanto mi dici  allora esclude il computer di cui parlavo prima , che al 31-12 non era più presente, anche se l'ho avuto in carico solo poco più di un anno..?
Grazie ancora e ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credevo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro .....  :Smile:    

> Grazie per la risposta tempestiva...
> Prometto che guardo gli articoli sul sito 
> ma quel "presenti" al 31/12 , da quanto mi dici  allora esclude il computer di cui parlavo prima , che al 31-12 non era più presente, anche se l'ho avuto in carico solo poco più di un anno..?
> Grazie ancora e ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Salve a tutti!
Sul sito del Ministero hanno postato questo "test" per la verifica del regime dei minimi.... peccato non ci sia traccia dei canoni di locazione.....  Agenzia Entrate - Regime semplificato per piccoli imprenditori e professionisti

----------


## flavio.poli

Domanda......
la marca da bollo che devo applicare sulla mia fattura delle provigioni
deve comparire in fattura?
ossia deve essere considerata in positivo sulla mia fattura?

----------


## gibi1970

> ossia deve essere considerata in positivo sulla mia fattura?

  Hai facolta di addebitarla al cliente, e quindi di inserirla nel totale da pagare.

----------


## marcopadova

Salve, sono un nuovo utente del forum ed ho cercato di verificare di non chiedere qualcosa di già ribadito, mi scuso se non è il post corretto.
Sono un lavoratore dipendente (settore informatica) è stò per aprire un p.iva regime dei minimi per eseguire consulenze dopolavoro. Con i codici ai quali mi stò inscrivendo il mio commercialistà ha scoperto che posso aprirla come impresa anzichè come professionista.
In questo caso, nel calcolo della gestione, il commercialista mi ha detto che aprendo p.iva come impresa sono obbligato a NON VERSARE ALTRO INPS in quanto già versato in maniera principale da lavoratore dipendente, mentre se avessi optato per professionista, allora mi ritroverei nelle condizioni cui parlate nel forum: gestione separata ecc.
Secondo voi è corretto ?
IN pratica mi dice che in questo caso, se emetto fattura per 100, ottengo il 100 e solo nella denuncia dei redditi dell'anno sucessivo verso il 20% come da legge.  
Grazie. Marco

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ho capito bene, il tuo consulente dice che un imprenditore che è anche dipendente non deve iscriversi all'IVS in quanto ha già una posizione INps come dipendente ?
A me non risulta, ma siccome è noto che di contributi ne capisco poco, spero di essere smentito al più presto da qualche amico  :Smile:  
ciao   

> Salve, sono un nuovo utente del forum ed ho cercato di verificare di non chiedere qualcosa di già ribadito, mi scuso se non è il post corretto.
> Sono un lavoratore dipendente (settore informatica) è stò per aprire un p.iva regime dei minimi per eseguire consulenze dopolavoro. Con i codici ai quali mi stò inscrivendo il mio commercialistà ha scoperto che posso aprirla come impresa anzichè come professionista.
> In questo caso, nel calcolo della gestione, il commercialista mi ha detto che aprendo p.iva come impresa sono obbligato a NON VERSARE ALTRO INPS in quanto già versato in maniera principale da lavoratore dipendente, mentre se avessi optato per professionista, allora mi ritroverei nelle condizioni cui parlate nel forum: gestione separata ecc.
> Secondo voi è corretto ?
> IN pratica mi dice che in questo caso, se emetto fattura per 100, ottengo il 100 e solo nella denuncia dei redditi dell'anno sucessivo verso il 20% come da legge.  
> Grazie. Marco

----------


## Patty76

> Se ho capito bene, il tuo consulente dice che un imprenditore che è anche dipendente non deve iscriversi all'IVS in quanto ha già una posizione INps come dipendente ?
> A me non risulta, ma siccome è noto che di contributi ne capisco poco, spero di essere smentito al più presto da qualche amico  
> ciao

  Leggendo vari post nel forum mi sembra di aver capito che sarebbe "illegittima" la doppia tassazione Inps e che pertanto si dovrebbe versare quella "dell'attività prevalente". 
Uso il condizionale perchè è d'obbligo, nel senso che l'inps NON "recepisce" questa soluzione, e la normativa quindi non risulta chiara....  :Frown:  
Purtroppo la diatriba è ancora aperta e non si sà bene come e quando finirà.... 
Speriamo che qualcuno nel forum possa avere aggiornamenti in merito.... :Smile:

----------


## marcopadova

Infatti è su questo concetto che il mio commercialista spinge.
Mi dice che comunque l'INPS mi manderà i modili da compilare a seguito dell'apertura della p.iva, ma li compileremo appunto spiegando la situazione.

----------


## seta

> Infatti è su questo concetto che il mio commercialista spinge.
> Mi dice che comunque l'INPS mi manderà i modili da compilare a seguito dell'apertura della p.iva, ma li compileremo appunto spiegando la situazione.

  Confermo da mia esperienza che in casi analoghi, nei quali un lavoratore dipendente ha aperto un'attività di impresa, l'INPS non ha preteso la doppia contribuzione. 
Chiaramente dopo aver verificato l'effettiva esistenza di una posizione previdenziale di lavoro subordinato e la contemporaneità delle due attività. 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## marcopadova

Ringrazio per le risposte.   :Smile:

----------


## Giancarla

Sulla "Pratica fiscale e professionale", allegato al n. 7/2008, pag. 17, leggo questo paragrafo: 
"I componenti positivi e negativi originati in periodi precedenti all'adozione del nuovo regime, rinviati, in virtù delle disposizioni del TU (ad esempio, plusvalenze rateizzate, manutenzioni e riparazioni eccedenti la quota deducibile) *partecipano, per le quote residue, alla formazione del reddito dell'anno precedente a quello di adozione del regime*" 
Questo non vale per gli ammortamenti, vero? Mi pare di capire di no, anche perché le quote di ammortamento restano, se non erro, "congelate" durante il periodo in cui si rientra nel regime dei minimi, ma una conferma non fa mai male!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma una conferma non fa mai male!

  Confermato !  :Smile:

----------


## Giancarla

> Confermato !

  Grazie mille!  :Smile:

----------


## sergiodp

Nuova circolare sul sito dell'Ade.

----------


## gg71_it

riporto un estratto (domanda e risposta) dell'ultima circolare:
"3.6 Registrazione delle fatture ricevute da un contribuente minimo 
D. Un contribuente in contabilità ordinaria riceve una fattura emessa da un soggetto che si avvale del regime semplificato per i contribuenti minimi. Come deve annotare tale fattura nei propri registri IVA (non imponibile, fuori campo IVA o con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008)? 
R. Si ritiene corretto, in tal caso, che il soggetto in contabilità ordinaria indichi, nei propri registri IVA, che lacquisto è stato effettuato da un contribuente minimo, registrando la corrispondente fattura con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008. Il medesimo soggetto è tenuto ad includere nellelenco fornitori i dati delloperazione.  (pag.22 C.M.13/E del 2008)" 
Voi trovate logico che le fatture di acquisto da contribuenti minimi vadano in elenco?
e poi (soprattutto) conseguentemente, in denuncia iva come le devo trattare/considerare ? come operazioni esenti? non imponibili? o che altro???

----------


## micc52

Sono un insegnante che esercita la professione di insegnante come dipendente statale in un istituto superiore e nel tempo libero esercita la libera professione. Vorrei aderire al regime dei minimi. 
Nel 2007 ho emesso le prime tre fatture per attività di consulenza informatica e programmazione di importo di 1086,56 1045,56 e 1025,00 senza addebito delliva   come operazione non imponibile ai sensi dell art.8 comma 2 lettera c del D.P.R. 633/72 Dichiarazione dintento n. 30 del 23-07-2007. 
Avendo tutti gli altri requisiti posso aderire al regime dei contribuenti minimi?. 
Grazie

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Leffettuazione di operazioni ad esportatori abituali ai sensi dellart. 8, comma 1, lett. c), DPR n. 633/72 nellanno precedente a quello di riferimento, preclude laccesso al regime dei minimi in quanto il requisito di non avere effettuato cessioni allesportazione  va verificato nellanno precedente.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> riporto un estratto (domanda e risposta) dell'ultima circolare:
> "3.6 Registrazione delle fatture ricevute da un contribuente minimo 
> D. Un contribuente in contabilità ordinaria riceve una fattura emessa da un soggetto che si avvale del regime semplificato per i contribuenti minimi. Come deve annotare tale fattura nei propri registri IVA (non imponibile, fuori campo IVA o con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008)? 
> R. Si ritiene corretto, in tal caso, che il soggetto in contabilità ordinaria indichi, nei propri registri IVA, che lacquisto è stato effettuato da un contribuente minimo, registrando la corrispondente fattura con lannotazione che trattasi di operazione effettuata ai sensi dellarticolo 1, comma 100, della legge finanziaria per il 2008. Il medesimo soggetto è tenuto ad includere nellelenco fornitori i dati delloperazione.  (pag.22 C.M.13/E del 2008)" 
> Voi trovate logico che le fatture di acquisto da contribuenti minimi vadano in elenco?
> e poi (soprattutto) conseguentemente, in denuncia iva come le devo trattare/considerare ? come operazioni esenti? non imponibili? o che altro???

  I soggetti che applicano il regime ordinario e che ricevono fatture da contribuenti minimi devono provvedere alla relativa annotazione evidenziando che trattasi di operazioni effettuate ai sensi dellart. 1, comma 100, Finanziaria 2008. 
È verosimile che, analogamente a quanto si riscontra nel mod. IVA 2008 per le fatture ricevute dai contribuenti in franchigia, nella dichiarazione IVA (quadro VF) sarà richiesta una specifica indicazione della citate operazioni.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Sono un insegnante che esercita la professione di insegnante come dipendente statale in un istituto superiore e nel tempo libero esercita la libera professione. Vorrei aderire al regime dei minimi. 
> Nel 2007 ho emesso le prime tre fatture per attività di consulenza informatica e programmazione di importo di 1086,56 1045,56 e 1025,00 senza addebito delliva   come operazione non imponibile ai sensi dell art.8 comma 2 lettera c del D.P.R. 633/72 Dichiarazione dintento n. 30 del 23-07-2007. 
> Avendo tutti gli altri requisiti posso aderire al regime dei contribuenti minimi?. 
> Grazie

  Leffettuazione di operazioni ad esportatori abituali ai sensi dellart. 8, comma 1, lett. c), DPR n. 633/72 nellanno precedente a quello di riferimento, preclude laccesso al regime dei minimi in quanto il requisito di non avere effettuato cessioni allesportazione  va verificato nellanno precedente. 
Le dichiarazioni dintento ricevute durante lapplicazione del regime dei minimi dovranno essere restituite agli esportatori abituali precisando che le operazione saranno effettuate senza addebito dellIVA ai sensi dellart. 1, comma 100, Legge n. 244/2007

----------


## micc52

> Leffettuazione di operazioni ad esportatori abituali ai sensi dellart. 8, comma 1, lett. c), DPR n. 633/72 nellanno precedente a quello di riferimento, preclude laccesso al regime dei minimi in quanto il requisito di non avere effettuato cessioni allesportazione  va verificato nellanno precedente. 
> Le dichiarazioni dintento ricevute durante lapplicazione del regime dei minimi dovranno essere restituite agli esportatori abituali precisando che le operazione saranno effettuate senza addebito dellIVA ai sensi dellart. 1, comma 100, Legge n. 244/2007

  Le mie fatture si riferivano al copmma 2. Anche quelle del comma 2  precludono  laccesso al regime dei minimi?

----------


## missturtle

> I soggetti che applicano il regime ordinario e che ricevono fatture da contribuenti minimi devono provvedere alla relativa annotazione evidenziando che trattasi di operazioni effettuate ai sensi dellart. 1, comma 100, Finanziaria 2008. 
> È verosimile che, analogamente a quanto si riscontra nel mod. IVA 2008 per le fatture ricevute dai contribuenti in franchigia, nella dichiarazione IVA (quadro VF) sarà richiesta una specifica indicazione della citate operazioni.

  Quindi suggerisci di creare un codice iva a parte solo per la registrazione di dette fatture? Visto ho "solo" codici iva per le operazioni non imponibili, escluse, esenti, non soggette  :Confused:  nessuno di questi fa al caso mio!? Stesso vale per le fatture di vendita dei contribuenti minimi quindi?

----------


## CAPMAN73

Un dilemma... se mi trovo con un costo fatturato e pagato nel 2007 ma con competenza ANCHE nel 2008 (ad esempio una pubblicità di società sportiva che ha durata dal 01/10/2007 al 30/04/2008) vorrei sapere come trattare la parte di costo 2008 dato che il 2008 adotta il principio di cassa mentre quello precedente aveva quello di competenza....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Qualunque soluzione si adotti, &#232; sbagliata ....    

> Un dilemma... se mi trovo con un costo fatturato e pagato nel 2007 ma con competenza ANCHE nel 2008 (ad esempio una pubblicit&#224; di societ&#224; sportiva che ha durata dal 01/10/2007 al 30/04/2008) vorrei sapere come trattare la parte di costo 2008 dato che il 2008 adotta il principio di cassa mentre quello precedente aveva quello di competenza....

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Buongiorno,
un avvocato con partita iva, socio di una società semplice agricola, può optare per il regime dei minimi??? 
Non ho ancora capito se può optare!   :Mad:

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno,
> un avvocato con partita iva, socio di una società semplice agricola, può optare per il regime dei minimi??? 
> Non ho ancora capito se può optare!

  E noi abbiamo capito che lei ha un cliente avvocato...socio di una società semplice agricola...!!!!   :Frown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    01.03.2008  27.02.2008

----------


## danilo sciuto

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Mitica ! 
Niente messaggi triplicati, please !!   

> E noi abbiamo capito che lei ha un cliente avvocato...socio di una società semplice agricola...!!!!    01.03.2008  27.02.2008

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> E noi abbiamo capito che lei ha un cliente avvocato...socio di una società semplice agricola...!!!!      01.03.2008  27.02.2008

  Ho capito che lei ha capto che ho un cliente avvocato... MA IO HO CAPITO CHE NON SA RISPONDERE  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

> Ho capito che lei ha capto che ho un cliente avvocato... MA IO HO CAPITO CHE NON SA RISPONDERE

  Vedo che lei non legge molto spesso il C.T. altrimenti non si sarebbe permesso di dubitare di Patty e presupporre che non sappia rispondere, si faccia un "giretto" sul forum prima di "emettere" sentenze.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho capito che lei ha capto che ho un cliente avvocato... MA IO HO CAPITO CHE NON SA RISPONDERE

  Mi sembra che abbia un po' esagerato, non crede ?  *Aspetto che chieda scusa pubblicamente a Patty*, che è una colonna portante del nostro forum. Se Patty non ci fosse, il forum non avrebbe il successo che ha e che lei mette in dubbio. 
saluti

----------


## Ornella P.

Certo che risposte come questa ...... mah ... lasciano veramente senza parole ...
Ma mi dica, non si vergogna neanche un po' ??? 
In ogni caso, anzich&#232; scrivere scicchezze del genere, farebbe meglio a leggere la circolare 7/08. Quesito 2.2 . 
Spero che si voglia scusare con la collega !!    

> Ho capito che lei ha capto che ho un cliente avvocato... MA IO HO CAPITO CHE NON SA RISPONDERE

----------


## Clemy

Buongiorno a tutti.
Volevo sottoporre alla vostra attenzione la seguente questione.
Un professionista (odontoiatra, fisioterapista, etc.) fattura le sue prestazioni utilizzando  blocchetti  di ricevute sanitarie  sulle quali &#232; prestampata l'annotazione di esenzione da iva ex art.10. Volendo aderire al regime dei minimi pu&#242; continuare ad utilizzare predetti blocchetti integrando l'annotazione con quella che trattasi di operazioni ai sensi dell'art.1 c.100 della legge finanziaria per il 2008 oppure deve fatturare riportando solo quest'ultima?
In buona sostanza, al di l&#224; dell'aspetto formale, il titolo di inapplicabilit&#224; dell'imposta relativo al regime dei minimi prevale su quello della esenzione ricomprendendo quest'ultima operazioni che comunque sottostanno agli adempimenti IVA?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Deve sostituire la vecchia annotazione con la nuova. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Volevo sottoporre alla vostra attenzione la seguente questione.
> Un professionista (odontoiatra, fisioterapista, etc.) fattura le sue prestazioni utilizzando  blocchetti  di ricevute sanitarie  sulle quali è prestampata l'annotazione di esenzione da iva ex art.10. Volendo aderire al regime dei minimi può continuare ad utilizzare predetti blocchetti integrando l'annotazione con quella che trattasi di operazioni ai sensi dell'art.1 c.100 della legge finanziaria per il 2008 oppure deve fatturare riportando solo quest'ultima?
> In buona sostanza, al di là dell'aspetto formale, il titolo di inapplicabilità dell'imposta relativo al regime dei minimi prevale su quello della esenzione ricomprendendo quest'ultima operazioni che sottostanno agli adempimenti IVA?
> Grazie.

----------


## Clemy

*@danilo sciuto*
Grazie. :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Buongiorno! 
Sono io che ringrazio pubblicamente Annade, Danilo e Ornella per le parole spese in mia difesa. 
Non tutti gli utenti del forum purtroppo, capiscono e apprezzano il "lavoro" gratuito che svolgiamo ogni giorno, ma per fortuna, quelli che lo fanno sono di gran lunga più numerosi!!!!  :Smile:   
Grazie di cuore, e buon lavoro a tutti......

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Mi sembra che abbia un po' esagerato, non crede ?  *Aspetto che chieda scusa pubblicamente a Patty*, che è una colonna portante del nostro forum. Se Patty non ci fosse, il forum non avrebbe il successo che ha e che lei mette in dubbio. 
> saluti

  Mi rendo conto che ho risposto un po' male a Patty, ma anche Patty ha risposto al mio quesito "sfottendo" perchè era la terza volta che domandavo la stessa cosa.
Ecco perchè ho scritto quello che ho scritto. 
Che ne pensi?? 
NB: in ogni caso chiedo scusa

----------


## danilo sciuto

Patty non ti ha affatto "sfottuto".
E' stato il tuo comportamento, quello ti postare tre volte la stessa cosa, che non è stato gradito. Nè da Patty, nè da nessuno di noi che lavoriamo sul forum.
Io l'ho scritto migliaia di volte: noi leggiamo TUTTI i post, nessuno escluso: se non si ricevono risposte, non è perchè non vogliamo o sappiamo rispondere, ma solo perchp magari dovremmo fare qualche ricerca, o, ancora più semplicemente, perchè la risposta non può essere data in due parole.  Quindi postare nuovamente è assolutamente inutile. 
Io non ho la stessa memoria di Patty, altrimenti quello che ti ha detto lei te l'avrei detto io. 
Sono sicuro comunque che Patty accetterà le tue scuse. 
ciao   

> Mi rendo conto che ho risposto un po' male a Patty, ma anche Patty ha risposto al mio quesito "sfottendo" perchè era la terza volta che domandavo la stessa cosa.
> Ecco perchè ho scritto quello che ho scritto. 
> Che ne pensi?? 
> NB: in ogni caso chiedo scusa

----------


## Patty76

> Sono sicuro comunque che Patty accetterà le tue scuse. 
> ciao

  Naturalmente  :Smile:  Scuse accettate! La mia risposta non voleva "sfottere" nessuno....volevo solo sottolineare le regole del forum...che abbiamo più volte ribadito! Come già detto da Danilo i post vengono letti tutti...quindi è inutile postarli nuovamente! 
Noi continueremo a segnalare i post doppi....e l'amministrazione continuerà a cancellarli....ci vorrebbe solo un po' più di collaborazione da parte di tutti!  :Smile:  
Detto questo, capisco benissimo che il nostro lavoro è stressante....quindi...senza rancore....Buon lavoro a tutti!  :Wink:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Patty non ti ha affatto "sfottuto".
> E' stato il tuo comportamento, quello ti postare tre volte la stessa cosa, che non è stato gradito. Nè da Patty, nè da nessuno di noi che lavoriamo sul forum.
> Io l'ho scritto migliaia di volte: noi leggiamo TUTTI i post, nessuno escluso: se non si ricevono risposte, non è perchè non vogliamo o sappiamo rispondere, ma solo perchp magari dovremmo fare qualche ricerca, o, ancora più semplicemente, perchè la risposta non può essere data in due parole.  Quindi postare nuovamente è assolutamente inutile. 
> Io non ho la stessa memoria di Patty, altrimenti quello che ti ha detto lei te l'avrei detto io. 
> Sono sicuro comunque che Patty accetterà le tue scuse. 
> ciao

  OK!
Non sapevo che leggevate tutte le domande!!!
Non volevo essere insistente.  :Smile:  
Ora conosco le regole del forum!  :Wink:

----------


## Clemy

Mi chiedo se essere socio di associazione di dr. commercialisti avente unico scopo quello di  tutelare la professione e di fornire formazione professionale agli iscritti all'Albo, associazione in possesso di solo codice fiscale, non avendo mai svolto attivit&#224; commerciale, rientra tra le cause di esclusione dal regime dei minimi apparendo tale partecipazione analoga a quelle previste dall'art. 5 del TUIIR.
Dimenticavo, se l'argomento &#232; stato gi&#224; discusso, &#232; sufficiente anche un link.
Grazie.

----------


## AlessandroV.

Visto che ho deciso per "fatti concludenti" di passare al regime dei minimi adesso mi trovo davanti all'obbligo della rettifica dell'IVA detratta l'anno scorso sui beni ammortizzabili.
Poichè la circolare 13 dell'AdE recita testualmente: _<< Ai sensi del comma 5 dellarticolo 19-bis2 del d.P.R. n. 633 del 1972, i beni di costo unitario non superiore a 516,46 euro e quelli il cui coefficiente di ammortamento stabilito ai fini delle imposte sul reddito è superiore al 25 per cento non sono considerati beni ammortizzabili ai fini della rettifica della detrazione.
In relazione a detti beni si applica, quindi, la disposizione del comma 3 del citato articolo 19-bis2, secondo cui se mutamenti nel regime fiscale dellattività comportano la detrazione dellimposta sugli acquisiti in misura diversa da quella già operata, la rettifica è eseguita limitatamente ai beni e servizi non ancora ceduti o non ancora utilizzati.
Pertanto, in relazione ai beni in questione, in fase di accesso al regime dei contribuenti minimi, è necessario effettuare la rettifica della detrazione solo se gli stessi non sono stati ancora utilizzati o ceduti, diversamente non occorrerà effettuare detta rettifica. >>_
Secondo voi, avendo io acquistato nel corso del 2007 dei mobili, un fax ed altri  beni, tutti di importo unitario inferiore ad euro 516, ma avendoli registrati nelle rispettive categorie di immobilizzazioni, quindi arredamento, macchine elettromeccaniche d'ufficio etc, dovrei operare la rettifica?
Mi spiego meglio: visto che per esempio ogni sedia, poltrona o scrivania è costata meno dei fatidici 516 euro, posso già così evitare la rettifica o devo anche registrarli come beni di importo inferiore ad euro 516?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi spiego meglio: visto che per esempio ogni sedia, poltrona o scrivania è costata meno dei fatidici 516 euro, posso già così evitare la rettifica o devo anche registrarli come beni di importo inferiore ad euro 516?

  Sedia, poltrona e scrivania sono beni assolutamente autonomi. Quindi mi sta bene il tuo ragionamento. 
ciao

----------


## Pikkola79

Dipende se li hai o meno interamente ammortizzati nell'anno di acquisto. Se ne hai ammortizzato solo una parte, sei costretto alla rettifica.
Ciao

----------


## AlessandroV.

Visto che non ho ancora inviato l'Unico 2008, e sono in contabilità semplificata, posso ancora intervenire tranquillamente sugli ammortamenti e quindi procedere all'integrale.
Tuttavia non è un pò un controsenso acuistare una poltona da 400 euro, contabilizzarla come arredamento ed ammortizzarla interamente nell'anno di acquisto? E se, al contrario, la registrassi come "altri acquisti di importo inferiore ad euro 516", non ne sarebbe pregiudicata la chiarezza della situazione economica risultante?
In definitiva, per evitare la rettifica, come dovrei registrare questa fattura secondo voi, arredamento o beni inferiori a 516?

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'utilizzo del conto "beni inferiore al milione" è errato, in ogni caso.
Si tratta sempre di arredamento, e lo puoi ammortizzare tutto nell'anno. 
ciao   

> Visto che non ho ancora inviato l'Unico 2008, e sono in contabilità semplificata, posso ancora intervenire tranquillamente sugli ammortamenti e quindi procedere all'integrale.
> Tuttavia non è un pò un controsenso acuistare una poltona da 400 euro, contabilizzarla come arredamento ed ammortizzarla interamente nell'anno di acquisto? E se, al contrario, la registrassi come "altri acquisti di importo inferiore ad euro 516", non ne sarebbe pregiudicata la chiarezza della situazione economica risultante?
> In definitiva, per evitare la rettifica, come dovrei registrare questa fattura secondo voi, arredamento o beni inferiori a 516?

----------


## Pikkola79

Devi registrarlo come arredamento e ammortizzarlo interamente nell'anno.
Ciao

----------


## pacioli77

salve a tutti, mi &#232; capitato di consultare questo forum ma adesso sono qua a chiedervi un aiuto, spero di spiegarmi chiaramente.
Una ditta individuale acquista nell'anno 2006 un' autovettura, l'auto viene contabilizzata come oneri fiscalmente indeducibili perch&#232; altrimenti, la ditta, non sarebbe risultata congrua lo studio di settore in Unico 2007.
Se in questo anno la ditta aderisce al regime dei minimi, pu&#242; l'imprenditore conferire l'auto in questione nella ditta individuale in modo da poter portare a costo il 40&#37; del valore ad oggi dell'autovettura acquistata nel 2006?

----------


## danilo sciuto

No, non può. 
ciao   

> salve a tutti, mi è capitato di consultare questo forum ma adesso sono qua a chiedervi un aiuto, spero di spiegarmi chiaramente.
> Una ditta individuale acquista nell'anno 2006 un' autovettura, l'auto viene contabilizzata come oneri fiscalmente indeducibili perchè altrimenti, la ditta, non sarebbe risultata congrua lo studio di settore in Unico 2007.
> Se in questo anno la ditta aderisce al regime dei minimi, può l'imprenditore conferire l'auto in questione nella ditta individuale in modo da poter portare a costo il 40% del valore ad oggi dell'autovettura acquistata nel 2006?

----------


## pacioli77

non può farlo perchè non c'è transazione e quindi corrispettivo in denaro o per il fatto che l'acquisto era già avvenutio nel 2006 con la stessa partita iva?
grazie   

> No, non può. 
> ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non può farlo perchè non c'è transazione e quindi corrispettivo in denaro o per il fatto che l'acquisto era già avvenutio nel 2006 con la stessa partita iva?
> grazie

  Esattamente. 
ciao

----------


## swami

probabile che ne abbiate già parlato ... ma ... abbiate pazienza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
professionista, ha acquistato un'autovettura nel 2005 e si era detratto il 10% dell'IVA, poi è stata fatta la pratica per recuperare  "fino al 40% dell'IVA" ... adesso che iva mi riversa? 2/5 sul 10% iniziale o anche sull'IVA recuperata in seguito?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risuota che se ne sia parlato ...
Cmq, 2/5 anche sull'IVA recuperata in seguito. 
ciao   

> probabile che ne abbiate già parlato ... ma ... abbiate pazienza  
> professionista, ha acquistato un'autovettura nel 2005 e si era detratto il 10% dell'IVA, poi è stata fatta la pratica per recuperare  "fino al 40% dell'IVA" ... adesso che iva mi riversa? 2/5 sul 10% iniziale o anche sull'IVA recuperata in seguito?

----------


## swami

> Non mi risuota che se ne sia parlato ...
> Cmq, 2/5 anche sull'IVA recuperata in seguito. 
> ciao

  perfetto, grazie  :Wink: 
e son contenta anche d'aver fatto giusto  :Smile:  peccato che l'iva che riversa il cliente n l'abbia ancora nemmeno vista  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Pubblicata una Guida da parte dell'Agenzia Entrate

----------


## Patty76

> Pubblicata una Guida da parte dell'Agenzia Entrate

  Fisco FACILE........ :EEK!:  Mha.........

----------


## Dea

mi sapreste dire qual'è il codice di rateizzazione per versare l'iva derivante dalla rettifica della detrazione per i contribuenti minimi??
Perchè la banca mi dice che il 6497 non è rateizzabile...
Aiuto!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il codice è quello.
Il campo "rateazione" non deve essere compilato. 
ciao   

> mi sapreste dire qual'è il codice di rateizzazione per versare l'iva derivante dalla rettifica della detrazione per i contribuenti minimi??
> Perchè la banca mi dice che il 6497 non è rateizzabile...
> Aiuto!!!

----------


## mica

Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, mi scuso in anticipo se incorro in qualche errore.
Vorrei porvi una domanda. si tratta dell'iva nel regime dei contribuenti minimi. Il mio dubbio è questo: nel caso in cui si superassero i 45.000 euro di ricavi nell'anno in corso, la normativa prevede che si scorpori l'iva dalla fatture emesse e si compensi con quella degli acquisti. Bene. Ma se io non ho applicato l'iva nella fatture emesse, la scorporo dal mio netto?
in questo caso pagherei un'imposta che non spetta a me pagare. 
Non so se a questo punto devo intendere che l'iva va incorporata nelle fatture emesse.
che ne pensate?
Spero di essere stata chiara.
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, mi scuso in anticipo se incorro in qualche errore.
> Vorrei porvi una domanda. si tratta dell'iva nel regime dei contribuenti minimi. Il mio dubbio è questo: nel caso in cui si superassero i 45.000 euro di ricavi nell'anno in corso, la normativa prevede che si scorpori l'iva dalla fatture emesse e si compensi con quella degli acquisti. Bene. Ma se io non ho applicato l'iva nella fatture emesse, la scorporo dal mio netto?
> in questo caso pagherei un'imposta che non spetta a me pagare. 
> Non so se a questo punto devo intendere che l'iva va incorporata nelle fatture emesse.
> che ne pensate?
> Spero di essere stata chiara.
> Grazie

  Benvenuta  :Smile: 
Sì, se superi i 45.000 devi scorporare un'iva mai incassata. Sembra assurdo, anzi è assurdo, ma per ora è così  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mica

> Benvenuta 
> Sì, se superi i 45.000 devi scorporare un'iva mai incassata. Sembra assurdo, anzi è assurdo, ma per ora è così

  Grazie, sia per il benvenuto che per la risposta.  :Smile: 
Speravo ci fosse una soluzione diversa, ma almeno ho sciolto questo dubbio!!!
Grazie di nuovo.

----------


## annti

salve ho in corso una disputa con una collega per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione della norma sulla rettifica iva in caso si cambio regime, passando dai minimi alla semplificata. Secondo voi se per opzione dal 1/1/09 passo dai minimi alla semplificata devo rettificare tutta l'iva del 2008, cioè iva a debito meno iva a credito e versare oppure lo faccio solo in caso di superamento dei limiti nel corso del 2009? io sostengo la seconda e voi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io non ho capito.   

> salve ho in corso una disputa con una collega per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione della norma sulla rettifica iva in caso si cambio regime, passando dai minimi alla semplificata. Secondo voi se per opzione dal 1/1/09 passo dai minimi alla semplificata devo rettificare tutta l'iva del 2008, cioè iva a debito meno iva a credito e versare oppure lo faccio solo in caso di superamento dei limiti nel corso del 2009? io sostengo la seconda e voi?

----------


## swami

> salve ho in corso una disputa con una collega per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione della norma sulla rettifica iva in caso si cambio regime, passando dai minimi alla semplificata. Secondo voi se per opzione dal 1/1/09 passo dai minimi alla semplificata devo rettificare tutta l'iva del 2008, cioè iva a debito meno iva a credito e versare oppure lo faccio solo in caso di superamento dei limiti nel corso del 2009? io sostengo la seconda e voi?

  ma il regime dei minimi nn è vincolante per un tot d anni?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## missturtle

> salve ho in corso una disputa con una collega per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione della norma sulla rettifica iva in caso si cambio regime, passando dai minimi alla semplificata. Secondo voi se per opzione dal 1/1/09 passo dai minimi alla semplificata devo rettificare tutta l'iva del 2008, cioè iva a debito meno iva a credito e versare oppure lo faccio solo in caso di superamento dei limiti nel corso del 2009? io sostengo la seconda e voi?

   :Confused:  nel 2009 si può passare direttamente al regime ordinario e non mi sembra che si debbano effettuare rettifiche sull'iva del 2008.  :Confused:  o forse non ho capito la domanda

----------


## gibi1970

> salve ho in corso una disputa con una collega per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione della norma sulla rettifica iva in caso si cambio regime, passando dai minimi alla semplificata. Secondo voi se per opzione dal 1/1/09 passo dai minimi alla semplificata devo rettificare tutta l'iva del 2008, cio&#232; iva a debito meno iva a credito e versare oppure lo faccio solo in caso di superamento dei limiti nel corso del 2009? io sostengo la seconda e voi?

  Se ho capito bene: 2008 minimi; 2009 semplificata per opzione.
Il ricalcolo dell'IVA da versare (parlare di "rettifica" &#232; qui fuorviante) sar&#224; fatto solo nel caso di superamento di 45000 euro di fatturato nel 2008. 
ciao

----------


## annti

grazie mille a tutti

----------


## matilde

Salve a tutti,
ho questo dubbio per un mio cliente che vende beni usati (piccolo antiquariato) ma ha ricavi sotto i 20.000 EURO perchè è universitario e non apre sempre il negozio, creandomi anche notevoli problemi con gli studi di settore, ma se io optassi per il regime normale iva potrei rientrare a quel punto nel regime dei minimi? Perchè mi sembra che il regime del margine beni usati non sia un obbligo ma una scelta. Ho provato ad inviare un quesito all'Agenzia Entrate..... non mi hanno proprio considerato.
Grazie,
Matilde

----------


## nzino67

> Salve a tutti,
> ho questo dubbio per un mio cliente che vende beni usati (piccolo antiquariato) ma ha ricavi sotto i 20.000 EURO perchè è universitario e non apre sempre il negozio, creandomi anche notevoli problemi con gli studi di settore, ma se io optassi per il regime normale iva potrei rientrare a quel punto nel regime dei minimi? Perchè mi sembra che il regime del margine beni usati non sia un obbligo ma una scelta. Ho provato ad inviare un quesito all'Agenzia Entrate..... non mi hanno proprio considerato.
> Grazie,
> Matilde

  Tutto porterebbe a ritenere che l'applicazione dell'IVA ordinaria possa comportare l'applicazione del regime dei minimi anche a chi vende beni usati. Penso si può interpretare così la risposta a queto quesito contenuto nella circolare 7/2008:  _Quesito  
Ai fini del comma 99 si chiede conferma che le fattispecie di esclusione dal regime dei contribuenti minimi devono essere verificate in relazione all'anno di applicazione del regime. Ad esempio, la condizione relativa alla mancata applicazione di regimi speciali ai fini IVA per un soggetto che entra nel regime dei contribuenti minimi nel corso del 2008 va verificata in relazione al citato anno e non, anche, al 2007.  
Risposta 
L'esistenza delle cause di esclusione dal regime, previste dal comma 99, devono essere verificate in relazione al periodo d'imposta in cui s'intende operare come contribuente minimo. Conseguentemente, l'aver applicato nell'anno 2007 un regime speciale IVA non e' di ostacolo ad avvalersi, a decorrere dal 1 gennaio 2008, del regime dei contribuenti minimi sempre che per l'anno solare 2008 il contribuente legittimamente non applica alcun regime speciale IVA (cfr. paragrafo 2.2 della circolare n. 73/E del 21 dicembre 2007)._

----------


## CRISTAL

Dovendo operare le ritenute d'acconto per legge non puoi poi utilizzare il credito che emerge dall'aver pagato le ritenute d'acconto per compensare i pagamenti INPS che sicuramente dovrai sostenere? 
Ciao

----------


## vitolaur

salve a tutti. mi sono iscritto da poco e' vorrei porvi gentilmente delle domande..
io sono un lavoratore dipendente e' vorrei lavorare anche con la p.iva dei minimi...
avendo avuto un 740 relativo al 2008 di pochissimo superiore ai 30.000
posso aprire lo stesso la p.iva?
la dichiarezione che dovrei fare il prox anno come avverra?
730 da un lato e p.iva da un altro?
avendo gia una cassa ai fini pensionistici (lav.. dip..) aprendo la p.iva, dovrei eseguire pagamenti inps ache sui redditi prodotti dalla stessa?
grazie per l'attenzione.

----------


## Contabile

Se l'attivit&#224; che andrai a svolgere non &#232; in conflitto con quella di dipendente o se il tuo contratto non prevede la possibilit&#224; di aprire la partita IVA puoi aprire la partita IVA senza problemi; in caso contrario dovrai essere espressamente autorizzato.
Avendo una posizione ai fini pensionistici occorre verificare che tipo di attivit&#224; devi svolgere per poter eventualmente richiedere qualche esenzione. 
Compilare il 730 ed il modello unico per un contribuente minimo........ mmmmh mi hai dato da pensare per dei miei clienti che si trovano in questa situazione.

----------


## darely

scusate per la domanda un pò stupida, ma i minimi pagano l'acconto sull'imposta sostitutiva?

----------


## gibi1970

> Compilare il 730 ed il modello unico per un contribuente minimo........ mmmmh mi hai dato da pensare per dei miei clienti che si trovano in questa situazione.

  Ottimo sistema per recuperare subito (in busta paga di luglio) eventuali crediti IRPEF!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

che bel modo di inziare il mese :Mad:  
un cliente dello studio, aderente al regime dei minimi, noto per il suo ritardo nel consegnare la documentazione contabile mi crea qst bel problema: ha emesso una fattura con IVA 
A questo punto devo fargli recuperare tutta l'iva giusto?
contatto i clienti? riemetto fattura?
accidenti a lui :Mad:

----------


## giovannitufano

Spero di postare nella sezione giusta...volevo qualche conferma circa la deducibilità dei costi per il carburante degli agenti di commercio nel regime dei minimi...possono dedurre sempre l'80% oppure devono sottostare alla regola generale della deducibilità del 50%???Grazie

----------


## robywan

Buongiorno, mi collego alla discussione con questo quesito, che mi vede in disputa con un collega: un pensionato, titolare di partita iva, nel 2008 ha fatturato 31.000 euro, nel 2009 aderisce ai minimi con comportamento concludente poichè sa già, contratti alla mano (è un consulente iscritto a gestione separata) che nel 2009 fatturerà sui 20.000 euro al massimo. Secondo voi può aderire ai minimi nel 2009 (premetto che rispetta tutti gli altri requisiti richiesti, beni amm.li, no dipendenti ....)
Grazie a chiunque darà un parere.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno, mi collego alla discussione con questo quesito, che mi vede in disputa con un collega: un pensionato, titolare di partita iva, nel 2008 ha fatturato 31.000 euro, nel 2009 aderisce ai minimi con comportamento concludente poichè sa già, contratti alla mano (è un consulente iscritto a gestione separata) che nel 2009 fatturerà sui 20.000 euro al massimo. Secondo voi può aderire ai minimi nel 2009 (premetto che rispetta tutti gli altri requisiti richiesti, beni amm.li, no dipendenti ....)
> Grazie a chiunque darà un parere.

  A naso, direi di no.

----------


## gibi1970

> oppure devono sottostare alla regola generale della deducibilità del 50%?

  Non mi risultano eccezioni alla deduzione forfetaria del 50% per i beni ad uso promiscuo...

----------


## armaduk

Chiedo venia se non ho letto l'intera discussione nella quale probabilmente c'era anche la rispsota al mio quesito. Ho letto in qualche forum analogo che i contribuneti minimi non possono:
detrarre le spese mediche.
se è vero mi date un riferimento normativo?

----------


## gibi1970

> se è vero mi date un riferimento normativo?

  Le spese mediche, così come le spese per il mutuo, ecc... si detraggono dall'IRPEF, che i minimi non pagano.  :Smile: 
Zero IRPEF = zero detrazioni. 
ciao

----------


## antosamia

secondo voi il contribuente che compila il quadro CM ed è anche iscritto alla gestione separata INPS, nel compilare il quadro RR nel rigo RR5 dovrà inserire il risultato del rigo CM6 o CM8?
grazie per le risposte.

----------


## armaduk

ma se io oltre ai minimi ho anche redditi di fabbricati non devo pagare l'irpef su questi redditi da fabbricati?
E allora non posso detrarre le spese mediche? 
Se si, nel caso in cui le spese mediche siano superiori ai redditi da fabbricati, posso andare a credito IRPEF?

----------


## gibi1970

> ma se io oltre ai minimi ho anche redditi di fabbricati

  Sì devi pagare l'irpef (ovviamente se non è la prima casa, nel qual caso le deduzioni compensano l'imponibile).
Sì, se c'è irpef puoi detrarre le spese mediche.
No, in caso di incapienza non puoi andare a credito. 
ciao

----------


## serman

> ma se io oltre ai minimi ho anche redditi di fabbricati non devo pagare l'irpef su questi redditi da fabbricati?
> E allora non posso detrarre le spese mediche? 
> Se si, nel caso in cui le spese mediche siano superiori ai redditi da fabbricati, posso andare a credito IRPEF?

  1- Certo!
2- Si,ma nel limite dell'imposta sul reddito fabbricati.Niente credito.

----------


## gibi1970

> secondo voi il contribuente che compila il quadro CM ed è anche iscritto alla gestione separata INPS, nel compilare il quadro RR nel rigo RR5 dovrà inserire il risultato del rigo CM6 o CM8?
> grazie per le risposte.

  CM10 :-) 
Se ne è parlato in altro thread, e le istruzioni di Unico 2009 sono eloquenti:  <<Nel rigo CM10 (reddito al netto delle perdite soggetto ad imposta sostitutiva) va indicata la differenza tra limporto indicato nel rigo CM8 e limporto di rigo CM9.
Si precisa che detto reddito rileva ai fini della soglia per poter essere considerato a carico per il riconoscimento delle detrazioni per carichi di famiglia di cui allart. 12, comma 2 del TUIR (art. 9 , comma 1 del decreto del 02 gennaio 2008). Inoltre, detto reddito rileva per la determinazione della base imponibile per il calcolo dei contributi previdenziali ed assistenziali (quadro RR, Modello Unico PF, secondo fascicolo).>> 
ciao

----------


## robywan

> A naso, direi di no.

  torno sull'argomento con i chiarimenti dovuti (e finalmente ricevuti): il contribuente di cui parlavo è un professionista, ha emesso fattura il 27/12/08 ovviamente con iva ma l'incasso è arrivato a fine gennaio 09. Ora, "togliendo" questo importo dal 2008, riportandolo nel 2009 "per cassa", rientra nel limite dei 30.000 relativamente al 2008. Secondo me, per essere tranquillo deve emettere nota di accredito a totale storno della fattura, riemettendola correttamente senza iva nel 2009. ho l'unico dubbio se tale nota di accredito possa essere emessa nel 2009 (in cui, ricordo, sta oerando da "minimo") o per forza nel 2008 (spedendola ora al cliente con mille scuse per il ritardo :Wink:  )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> torno sull'argomento con i chiarimenti dovuti (e finalmente ricevuti): il contribuente di cui parlavo è un professionista, ha emesso fattura il 27/12/08 ovviamente con iva ma l'incasso è arrivato a fine gennaio 09. Ora, "togliendo" questo importo dal 2008, riportandolo nel 2009 "per cassa", rientra nel limite dei 30.000 relativamente al 2008. Secondo me, per essere tranquillo deve emettere nota di accredito a totale storno della fattura, riemettendola correttamente senza iva nel 2009. ho l'unico dubbio se tale nota di accredito possa essere emessa nel 2009 (in cui, ricordo, sta oerando da "minimo") o per forza nel 2008 (spedendola ora al cliente con mille scuse per il ritardo )

  
Secondo me non può fare la nota di credito.
Il compenso professionale non incassato al 31/12 non viene infatti computato nel totale compensi rilevanti fiscalmente. 
ciao

----------


## robywan

ma allora mi trovo nel 2009 un incasso di fattura con iva compresa, che stride con il regime dei minimi...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma allora mi trovo nel 2009 un incasso di fattura con iva compresa, che stride con il regime dei minimi...

  Devi scegliere tra quela che secondo te è la soluzione meno errata. 
Verifica che non ci sia alcuna direttiva in merito a queste fattispecie, che potrebbero essere frequenti, sopratutto per chi fattura in sospensione.

----------


## milanista

Buonasera,
ma secondo voi un contribuente minimo impresa familiare, ai fini INPS divide il reddito e quindi ognuno versa sulla sua quota oppure verso tutto il titolare?
Essendo artigiano e avendo un minimale il conteggio è completamente diverso... 
Grazie

----------


## mimmo74

scusate, ma il contribuente minimo paga l'imposta sostitutiva del 20% in unico 2009 per l'anno 2008 ma non versa pure gli acconti per il 2009??il mio programma non mi determina gli acconti e quindi inizio a pensare che non sono dovuti per questa categoria di contribuenti. 
grazie

----------


## serman

> scusate, ma il contribuente minimo paga l'imposta sostitutiva del 20% in unico 2009 per l'anno 2008 ma non versa pure gli acconti per il 2009??il mio programma non mi determina gli acconti e quindi inizio a pensare che non sono dovuti per questa categoria di contribuenti. 
> grazie

  Sono dovuti con i cod.1798 e 1799.
Saluti

----------


## Consulente

> scusate, ma il contribuente minimo paga l'imposta sostitutiva del 20% in unico 2009 per l'anno 2008 ma non versa pure gli acconti per il 2009??il mio programma non mi determina gli acconti e quindi inizio a pensare che non sono dovuti per questa categoria di contribuenti. 
> grazie

  ANCHE IL MIO PROGRAMMA NON LI CALCOLA.... E HO GIA' CONSEGNATO GLI F24 AI CLIENTI SENZA ACCONTI... LA GUIDA DELL'AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE NON PREVEDE GLI ACCONTI... MA SONO PROPRIO DOVUTI? LUNEDì CHIAMERO' I GENI DEL MIO PROGRAMMA!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Contabile

> LUNEDì CHIAMERO' I GENI DEL MIO PROGRAMMA!!!!

   
Non è colpa loro. Per il software che uso io gli aggiornamenti sono disponibili da oggi alle 14. 
E' sempre un rincorrere ed io che domattina volevo andare un pò a mare.

----------


## Maddalena4468

Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi,
un cliente ha incassato nell'anno 2008 (anno in cui inizia l'applicazione del regine dei minimi) fatture relative a dicembre 2007.
Mi chiedo: Queste fatture vanno tenute in considerazione ai fini del computo del  30.000?  
grazie mille a tutti e buon lavoro.

----------


## Contabile

Che attività svolge il tuo cliente?

----------


## Robbie58

> Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi,
> un cliente ha incassato nell'anno 2008 (anno in cui inizia l'applicazione del regine dei minimi) fatture relative a dicembre 2007.
> Mi chiedo: Queste fatture vanno tenute in considerazione ai fini del computo del  30.000?  
> grazie mille a tutti e buon lavoro.

  Dipende se il tuo cliente è un' impresa o un professionista, per intenderci se compilava presumibilmente il quadro RG o il quadro RE nell' Unico 2008 per il 2007.
Se è imprenditore le fatture emesse nel dicembre 2007, anche se incassate nel 2008, dovevano essere conteggiate per competenza nel 2007, e quindi non vanno considerate nel computo dei 30.000 per l' anno 2008.
Se è professionista o lavoratore autonomo che dir si voglia, per il principio di cassa non dovevano essere conteggiate nei compensi del 2007 bensì in quelli del 2008 e quindi concorrono al computo dei 30.000 per il 2008.

----------


## Maddalena4468

grazie mille a tutti; scusate non ho indicato che il cliente è un professionista, e per soli  2000 esce dal regime. :Frown:  :Frown:  
buon inizio settimana

----------


## CAPMAN73

Non ho trovato risposta a questo mio quesito, quindi ve lo espongo:
contabilità NON MINIMO, nel 2008 ricavi fatturati 28.000, lo studio di settore mi chiede 5000 di adeguamento....
a questo punto, se mi adeguo portando i miei ricavi a 33.000, posso ancora entrare nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 oppure no?
grazie

----------


## Robbie58

> Non ho trovato risposta a questo mio quesito, quindi ve lo espongo:
> contabilità NON MINIMO, nel 2008 ricavi fatturati 28.000, lo studio di settore mi chiede 5000 di adeguamento....
> a questo punto, se mi adeguo portando i miei ricavi a 33.000, posso ancora entrare nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 oppure no?
> grazie

  Sì, puoi accedere. L' adeguamento agli studi di settore non concorre alla soglia dei ricavi o dei compensi. C'era scritto nei decreti attuativi.

----------


## Sezz

L'AdE mi contesta di aver versato in ritardo (in sede di Unico) l'iva a debito del periodo antecedente il superamento del limite ricavi di  46.481 (che fa decadere immediatamente da tale regime agevolato): è corretto? A me pareva che solo per le liquidazioni successive al decadimento delle agevolazioni l'iva dovesse essere liquidata nelle modalità ordinarie, mentre il debito precedente poteva essere pagato in Unico.. 
Addirittura mi hanno detto che dovevo versare con il ravvedimento operoso...

----------


## Clemy

Buonasera a tutti. Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione la seguente questione.
Ad un contribuente, gi&#224; attivo da diversi anni, che nel 2007 aveva i requisiti per entrare nel regime dei minimi non ho, in Unico 2008,  barrato la casella che si trattava dell'ultima dichiarazione ordinaria IVA n&#232; compilato il rigo dove si comunica l'importo della rettifica (in questo  caso l'imposta sulle rimanenze).
Secondo voi potrei comunicare le opzioni a valere dall'anno successivo in Unico 2009 oppure si tratta  di una possibilit&#224; concessa, in via eccezionale, solo a coloro che tale opzione non l'hanno fatta valere in sede di inizio attivit&#224;. Sarei cio&#232; vincolato per un triennio?
Sarebbe, invece, accettabile un'integrativa Unico PF/2008 barrando  l'apposita casella IVA, indicando l'importo della rettifica ex art.19/bis2 e pagare l'iva dovuta  in tal caso applicando l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso?
Vi ringrazio  e, qualora l'argomento fosse gi&#224; stato trattato,  mi scuso in anticipo   e mi sarebbe sufficiente anche il solo link della discussione.
Vi saluto e vi auguro buon lavoro.

----------


## Robbie58

> Buonasera a tutti. Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione la seguente questione.
> Ad un contribuente, già attivo da diversi anni, che nel 2007 aveva i requisiti per entrare nel regime dei minimi non ho, in Unico 2008,  barrato la casella che si trattava dell'ultima dichiarazione ordinaria IVA nè compilato il rigo dove si comunica l'importo della rettifica (in questo  caso l'imposta sulle rimanenze).
> Secondo voi potrei comunicare le opzioni a valere dall'anno successivo in Unico 2009 oppure si tratta  di una possibilità concessa, in via eccezionale, solo a coloro che tale opzione non l'hanno fatta valere in sede di inizio attività. Sarei cioè vincolato per un triennio?
> Sarebbe, invece, accettabile un'integrativa Unico PF/2008 barrando  l'apposita casella IVA, indicando l'importo della rettifica ex art.19/bis2 e pagare l'iva dovuta  in tal caso applicando l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso?
> Vi ringrazio  e, qualora l'argomento fosse già stato trattato,  mi scuso in anticipo   e mi sarebbe sufficiente anche il solo link della discussione.
> Vi saluto e vi auguro buon lavoro.

  Sono un neofita del forum e quindi non so se è già stato dibattuto. Fosse solo per la mancata barratura io non mi preoccuperei perchè comunque c'è il comportamento concludente del contribuente che dimostra nell' Unico 2009, compilando il quadro CM, la conferma di accesso al regime. Ma dato che c'era anche la rettifica dell' IVA sulle rimanenze, io propenderei per la dichiarazione integrativa. So che è una noia, ma secondo me è preferibile. Tra parentesi si potrebbe anche utilizzare l' occasione per rateizzare l' imposta e minimizzare l' onere per il ravvedimento. 
Ciao.

----------


## f.farfalla78

:Frown:   :Frown:   
Ho letto un casino di post ma ancora i dubbi mi assalgono HELPatemi  
SONO UN CONTRIBUENTE AI MINIMI! ... Ho un sito di e-commerce. Ho aperto partita IVA ad Aprile09 e registrazione camera di commercio a fine aprile09.  
Quesiti 
1&#176; QUESITO Vendo su ebay i miei prodotti come venditore professionale a maggio09. Mi arriva a giugno09 la prima fattura ebay con Iva al 15&#37;.  
-	Domanda integro questa fattura con l'iva al 20% ??? 
Es: fattura ebay 115 Euro, modifico fattura indicando che &#232; al 120, verso f24 di 5 Euro entro il 16/07/09 con codice 6006.  Ẻ CORRETTA QUESTA PROCEDURA?????????? 
2&#176; QUESITO. Vendo su ebay in giugno09. Mi Arriva la fattura di ebay senza Iva a Luglio09. 
-	Domanda integro questa fattura con l'iva al 20%????? 
Es: fattura ebay 100 Euro, modifico fattura indicando che &#232; al 120, verso f24 di 20 Euro entro il 16/08/09 con codice 6007.  Ẻ CORRETTA QUESTA PROCEDURA?????????? 
3&#176; QUESITO. Compro un prodotto dalla Germania 100 + IVA applicata 15%. Rivendo il prodotto acquistato in Germania ad un mio cliente in Italia. Quanto mi costa a me rivenditore contribuente ai minimi il prodotto acquistato in Germania 115 o 120???? Sono tenuto a versare 5 Euro tramite F24????? 
4&#176; QUESITO. Compro un prodotto dalla Germania 100 non mi applicano Iva (operazione intra UE in quanto IO commerciante). Rivendo il prodotto acquistato in Germania ad un mio cliente in Italia. Quanto mi costa a me rivenditore contribuente ai minimi il prodotto acquistato in Germania 100 o 120???? Sono tenuto a versare 20 Euro tramite F24????? 
5&#176; QUESITO.  Cos'&#232; l'intrastat. IO contribuente ai minimi sono tenuto a presentarlo??? mi sono fatto un idea ... secondo me si ed &#232; PER IL MIO CASO una volta all'anno! 
sar&#242; grata a tutti coloro che mi vorranno aiutare!
Grazie Francesca

----------


## ergo3

Gli acquisti intracomunitari da parte dei conribuenti minimi &#232; soggetta alla regola di assolvimento dell'imposta in ITALIA.
- Pertanto, quando si effettuano acquisti intracomunitari occorre intregrare la fattura d'acquisto mediante l'indicazione dell'aliquota iva vigente in Italia e versare entro il 16 del mese successivo (F24 codice 6001-6002-6003.....) la relativa iva.
- Per quanto riguarda i modelli intrastat, essi devono essere presentati dai contribuenti minimi per gli acquisti *DI BENI*  entro 31/01 dell'anno successivo a quello degli acquisti se non si superano valori superiori ad € 180.000. (A decorrere dal 1/1/2010 tale obbligo varr&#224; anche per i servizi). 
Il fatto che i tuoi fornitori abbiano applicato l'iva del loro paese intra, credo che derivi dal fatto che non hai dichiarato loro di essere un soggetto IVA con partita iva IT tenuto al versamento dell'imposta in ITALY.
Sono convinto che sulle fatture che hai ricevuto, non sia indicata la tua P.IVA.VErificare

----------


## Ricky

Scusate ma un libero professionista nel "Regime dei minimi" , quando emette sua parcella deve applicare la ritenuta d'acconto del 20&#37; ?  
E sulla fattura va applicata la marca da bollo ? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## IlSole24ore

Se professionista iscritto ad albo applica la ritenuta. La marca va applicata se il documento ha un valore superiore a 77,47 €

----------


## Patty76

Anche i professionisti non iscritti all'albo applicano la ritenuta del 20%.

----------


## IlSole24ore

> Anche i professionisti non iscritti all'albo applicano la ritenuta del 20%.

  Quindi anche un fotografo che non si iscrive come artigiano ma come diciamo "professionista dell'immagine"? 
E lo stesso per un "web designer"? 
Mi piacerebbe avere contezza del suo parere. Grazie.

----------


## Ricky

Il contribuente "lav autonomo minimo " non è iscritto ad alcun albo però mi pare che la ritenuta SULLE parcelle emesse debba essere applicata ...guiusto ? 
inoltre la marca sulle fatture è di 1,81 ?

----------


## f.farfalla78

> ... Gli acquisti intracomunitari da parte dei conribuenti minimi &#232; soggetta alla regola di assolvimento dell'imposta in ITALIA.
> - Pertanto, quando si effettuano acquisti intracomunitari occorre intregrare la fattura d'acquisto mediante l'indicazione dell'aliquota iva vigente in Italia e versare entro il 16 del mese successivo (F24 codice 6001-6002-6003.....) la relativa iva.
> - Per quanto riguarda i modelli intrastat, essi devono essere presentati dai contribuenti minimi per gli acquisti *DI BENI*  entro 31/01 dell'anno successivo a quello degli acquisti se non si superano valori superiori ad € 180.000. (A decorrere dal 1/1/2010 tale obbligo varr&#224; anche per i servizi). 
> Il fatto che i tuoi fornitori abbiano applicato l'iva del loro paese intra, credo che derivi dal fatto che non hai dichiarato loro di essere un soggetto IVA con partita iva IT tenuto al versamento dell'imposta in ITALY.
> Sono convinto che sulle fatture che hai ricevuto, non sia indicata la tua P.IVA.VErificare

  .. 1&#176; punto e 3&#176; punto... il mio problema nasceva quando anche avendo dichiarato di essere titolare di partita Iva mi arrivano fatture per acquisto servizio intra UE (ebay o fornitore Germania) con aggiunta dell'Iva...  In questo caso non devo INTEGRARE NULLA, PER ME _contribuente al minimo_  QUELLO &#232; IL COSTO FINITO! ... ma non &#232; corretto perch&#232; avrei dovuto pagare l'iva al mio stato ... POTREI ASPETTARMI UNA SANZIONE! :Confused: 
... 2&#176; Punto ... 4&#176; punto ... il mio dubbio nasceva quando avendo acquistato materiale o servizio intra UE sono tenuto comunque a versare l'Iva, _non significa niente che sono contribuente ai minimi ... Va versata!_ 
... Ultimo punto &#232; intrastat ... sono obbligato _a presentare INTRA1_ ma non posso presentare _INTRA2_ perch&#232; non posso vendere all'estero :Embarrassment: 
MI CONFERMATE LE MIE RIFLESSIONI???  :Big Grin:  *ALTRI QUESITI*
6: ACQUISTO America del Nord (Usa, Canada e messico)
7: Acquisto Asia (Cina, Giappone, Corea e taiwan) *CHE CRITERIO DEVO ADOTTARE??? Integrazione alle aliquote o nessuno???* :Confused:

----------


## Robbie58

> Quindi anche un fotografo che non si iscrive come artigiano ma come diciamo "professionista dell'immagine"?
> E lo stesso per un "web designer"?
> Mi piacerebbe avere contezza del suo parere. Grazie.

  Se non ha un' iscrizione presso le Casse Previdenziali degli Albi Riconosciuti, avrà comunque una iscrizione obbligatoria alla Gestione Separata INPS.
E' un metodo spicciolo per distinguere se un soggetto è obbligato a farsi assogettare a Ritenuta di Acconto.
In realtà dipende per regola generale da ciò che viene dichiarato in sede di inizio attività (un ingrosso di carni non si farà fare ritenuta dai suoi clienti dettaglianti macellai) e dal comportamento fattivo e contabile che viene tenuto. Ci sono una miriadi di attività di "servizi" che possono essere considerate, a seconda del comportamento, alternativamente come attività di impresa o di lavoro autonomo.
Nella fattispecie faccio fatica a definire un "professionista dell' immagine" o anche un web designer.
Se uno mi dice che fa il fotografo in linea di massima presumo sia iscritto all' Artigianato e quindi impresa e dubito fortemente che possa ottenere l' iscrizione alla Gestione Separata Inps.
Il web designer può essere assimilato ad un grafico. Anche i grafici possono essere iscritti all' Artigianato con interpretazione estesa, ma se si esula da mansioni eminentemente tecniche e si pone l' accento sull' aspetto creativo del lavoro svolto, ( ad esempio illustratore ) non credo ci possano essere ostacoli a considerare tale attività come artistico-professionale.
Purtroppo in molti casi la possibilità di avere una categorizzazione certa è molto labile.
In ogni caso, come dice Patty, i lavoratori autonomi sono soggetti a ritenuta, e non solo gli iscritti ad Albi e Ruoli riconosciuti da legge. 
Ciao.

----------


## Patty76

> Quindi anche un fotografo che non si iscrive come artigiano ma come diciamo "professionista dell'immagine"? 
> E lo stesso per un "web designer"? 
> Mi piacerebbe avere contezza del suo parere. Grazie.

   

> In ogni caso, come dice Patty, i lavoratori autonomi sono soggetti a ritenuta, e non solo gli iscritti ad Albi e Ruoli riconosciuti da legge. 
> Ciao.

  Robbie ha risposto anche per me....molto più dettagliatamente di come avrei saputo fare io!  :Wink:

----------


## Robbie58

> .. 1&#176; punto e 3&#176; punto... il mio problema nasceva quando anche avendo dichiarato di essere titolare di partita Iva mi arrivano fatture per acquisto servizio intra UE (ebay o fornitore Germania) con aggiunta dell'Iva...  In questo caso non devo INTEGRARE NULLA, PER ME _contribuente al minimo_  QUELLO &#232; IL COSTO FINITO! ... ma non &#232; corretto perch&#232; avrei dovuto pagare l'iva al mio stato ... POTREI ASPETTARMI UNA SANZIONE!
> ... 2&#176; Punto ... 4&#176; punto ... il mio dubbio nasceva quando avendo acquistato materiale o servizio intra UE sono tenuto comunque a versare l'Iva, _non significa niente che sono contribuente ai minimi ... Va versata!_ 
> ... Ultimo punto &#232; intrastat ... sono obbligato _a presentare INTRA1_ ma non posso presentare _INTRA2_ perch&#232; non posso vendere all'estero
> MI CONFERMATE LE MIE RIFLESSIONI???  *ALTRI QUESITI*
> 6: ACQUISTO America del Nord (Usa, Canada e messico)
> 7: Acquisto Asia (Cina, Giappone, Corea e taiwan) *CHE CRITERIO DEVO ADOTTARE??? Integrazione alle aliquote o nessuno???*

  Francesca, ma sai che hai iniziato a fare un lavoro che per norme da rispettare che si intersecano tra loro &#232; un vero delirio ? Con questo non ti voglio scoraggiare, tutt' altro, ma mi chiedo anche se c'&#232; un consulente che ti segua e che ti dia una mano, specie nei momenti iniziali.
E' per me quasi impossibile risponderti punto per punto perch&#232; non sento di poterti dire che ho tutte le competenze, specie non potendo prendere visione dei singoli documenti, e dubito che il forum nella fattispecie possa sostituirsi ad un professionista fidato. Comunque provo a dirti qualcosa.
1) Se ricevi una fattura da paese U.E. con l' addebito dell' IVA, vuol dire che l' imposta &#232; stata assolta nel paese di origine, ma mi risulta altrettanto che cosi capita quando l' acquirente &#232; un privato cittadino, non un' impresa come sei tu. Ho la sensazione che qualcosa non funzioni, ma non so dirti cosa, se la tua richiesta di acquisto o cos' altro.
2) Anche il contribuente minimo &#232; tenuto a versare all' erario l' IVA sugli acquisti intracomunitari, utilizzando come codice versamento il codice di versamento mensile IVA del mese in cui l' operazione &#232; effettuata. Ad esempio
giugno 2006 =   6006 .
3) Non tutto quello che importi da un altro paese U.E. va nell' Intrastat.
Ci sono acquisti di materiali di piccola dimensione, per cui ci si avvale del comune servizio postale, che assolvono l' obbligo attraverso gli obblighi del servizio di corrispondenza.
4) I paesi extra-UE che citi, non c'entrano nulla con integrazione di IVA in fattura, n&#232; tantomeno con l' Intrastat, perch&#232; i beni entrano in Italia con regolare procedura di importazione doganale, e quindi viene addebitata l' IVA alle aliquote vigenti in Italia in bolletta doganale e quindi anche qui per te l' IVA diventa un costo.
Lo so che non son gran che come risposte, ma ti prego di farti seguire da un professionista informato, specie all' inizio dell' attivit&#224;. 
Ciao.

----------


## f.farfalla78

:Embarrassment:  PURTROPPO per me ahimè ... quando espongo i miei quesiti Tutti e dico tutti quelli che ho interpellato fino ad adesso, mi dicono che non hanno le competenze!
Allora Io mi chiedo, è possibile che qui a Cosenza sono tutti così poco consapevoli del fisco???????
Intanto le vendite si stanno incrementando sempre di più ... io sto facendo acquisti a destra e manca (Italia, Europa, Canada, ect ect ... stamattina ho ordinato in Giappone 4 batterie per portatili che ho già piazzato ... TUTTE già vendute in Italia) ... sto lavorando fino all'ennesima potenza ... ingarbugliandomi tra fatture costi adempimenti ect ect ect ... Non ho conoscenze in materia fiscale è vero, ma è anche vero che non posso permettermi di sbagliare in qualche adempimento perchè QUI (Cosenza) nessuno mi sa dare risposte! Vi pare!!!!!! Sono all'inizio dell'attività e devo far quadrare le cose ... soprattutto perchè con questa mole molto probabilmente uscirò a breve dai minimi e devo riportare TUTTe le scritture sui registri contabili!!! ODDIO :EEK!:  NON CI VOGLIO PENSARE!

----------


## Robbie58

> PURTROPPO per me ahimè ... quando espongo i miei quesiti Tutti e dico tutti quelli che ho interpellato fino ad adesso, mi dicono che non hanno le competenze!
> Allora Io mi chiedo, è possibile che qui a Cosenza sono tutti così poco consapevoli del fisco???????
> Intanto le vendite si stanno incrementando sempre di più ... io sto facendo acquisti a destra e manca (Italia, Europa, Canada, ect ect ... stamattina ho ordinato in Giappone 4 batterie per portatili che ho già piazzato ... TUTTE già vendute in Italia) ... sto lavorando fino all'ennesima potenza ... ingarbugliandomi tra fatture costi adempimenti ect ect ect ... Non ho conoscenze in materia fiscale è vero, ma è anche vero che non posso permettermi di sbagliare in qualche adempimento perchè QUI (Cosenza) nessuno mi sa dare risposte! Vi pare!!!!!! Sono all'inizio dell'attività e devo far quadrare le cose ... soprattutto perchè con questa mole molto probabilmente uscirò a breve dai minimi e devo riportare TUTTe le scritture sui registri contabili!!! ODDIO NON CI VOGLIO PENSARE!

  France', damme retta !!!  Non ce la puoi fare prendendo le informazioni su un forum !!  Hai bisogno comunque di qualcuno che ti segua. Non è solo per le specifiche del tuo lavoro, devi anche essere informata di quanto devi accantonare per imposte e contributi. Fisco e Previdenza ti stanno ai lati, muti ma rapaci ed insaziabili, a un certo punto presentano il conto.
Sembri avere la stoffa della commerciante e il desiderio imprenditorale necessario, ma hai bisogno di una organizzazione !!!  E comunque ti fa onore che tu lo faccia da Cosenza. Ma per portare avanti quel che vuoi fare, devi procedere con una modalità un po' meno rocambolesca di come hai fatto fino ad adesso.  Per cui :
1) Cercare e trovare commercialista preparato o Associazione di Categoria o vattelapesca che ti dia una mano. E punto.
2) Sei una commerciante e lo devi segnalare con la tua Partita IVA con l' IT davanti quando fai acquisti nell' Unione Europea. I beni ti devono arrivare non caricati di IVA del Paese di origine. Quando ti arriva la fattura devi scriverci sopra l' IVA con l' aliquota Italiana (es, 20%), fare la somma di tutta l' IVA delle fatture intracomunitarie così corrette di ogni singolo mese e versarla con l' F 24 entro il giorno 16 del mese successivo con i codici che sai (6006 = giugno - paghi entro 16/07 , 6007 = luglio - paghi entro 16/08 , etc. )
L' IVA per te è sempre un costo !!!  Devi tenerne conto quando fai un prezzo di vendita. E nel prezzo di quella vendita, o meglio nel ricarico che devi fare sul costo di acquisto ci devono stare le spese generali, le imposte,i contributi e il necessario per comprare pasta, olio, aglio e peperoncino di Soverato !!!
E anche un po' di anduja per la domenica ... 
Calcola che imposte e contributi possono arrivare fino ad una quota del 35% di quanto guadagni, calcolati ovviamente a spanne. Lo devi sapere fin dall' inizio.
3) Se compri da un privato non c'è applicazione dell' IVA sull' acquisto, ma non so se è una cosa che ti capita.
4) Forse, sempre non si tratti di un errore, le fatture intracomunitarie che hai ricevuto che contengono IVA del paese di origine, sono relative a qualche accidenti di servizio prestato in loco (anche se io non me lo spiego lo stesso),
ma in ogni caso non devi andarci a ricaricare l' IVA italiana, nè fare alcuna bizzarra sottrazione per versare la differenza. L' IVA va calcolata sulle fatture di merci intracomunitarie che acquisti. E sempre per queste merci, a fine anno, si compila, distinto per ogni fornitore estero europeo, il totale che hai importato (nel senso di valore di soldi) , il Paese di origine e la partita IVA di ogni singolo fornitore. Quello è il famoso modello Intrastat, da consegnare alla Circoscrizione Doganale entro il 31/01 di ogni anno.
5) Se compri da un Paese che non è nell U.E., cambia musica. E' una regolare importazione e ti fanno pagare IVA e ammenicoli vari in bolletta doganale.
Non ci sono adempimenti ulteriori come negli acquisti intracomunitari, ma devi considerare tale costo per farti un' idea del prezzo di vendita.
6) Se ci provi soltanto a superare entro l' anno con beata incoscienza i limiti massimi del regime dei Minimi, vengo giù e te le do.!!!. Mannaja a la culonna, hai detto che hai iniziato ad aprile, io adesso son fuori ufficio, mi ricordo il limite di 45.000 euro di incassi, ma non mi ricordo se è rapportato ad anno. Ma lo sarà di sicuro, figuriamoci. E per cui il tetto massimo sarà 33.750 euro.
Insomma, se superi i limiti massimi, è il cataclisma. Se uno lo fa in tre mesi, amen, si mangia i cosiddetti, ma ha il tempo di digerirli. Se lo fai al 31 dicembre, di superare i minimi, sai che bel Capodanno che ti passi !!! Riprendere da capo una contabilità formalmente inesistente, pagarci l' IVA sugli incassi di tasca tua, di tasca tua !!! Piuttosto ti fermi e ti fai un mese di ferie non preventivato, sola sulla spiaggia con la giacca a vento a guardare il mare dove non ci entrerebbe neanche un eschimese. Quindi non se ne parla di superare i limiti a dicembre.  E sai perchè te lo dico ?  Io già ti vedo, a Natale, con gli occhi fuori dalla testa davanti al video, con il mouse che sembra una trottola, tutta intenta a massacrare la tastiera per cercare di acchiappare l' ultima occasione e rigirarla in tutta fretta a quello che deve fare la strenna natalizia ai nipoti. Si perde la testa in quei momenti !!!
Tu, " Contribuente Minima " , che al primo di gennaio scopri che ti sei fatta un mazzo tanto per pagare delle imposte in percentuale più alte di un Rockfeller ?
Non se ne parla.
La scalata all' Olimpo delle Comercianti Web la fai il prossimo anno. Quest' anno ti assesti, ti dai una calmata, ti prepari per l' exploit del prossimo anno, dove dovrai darti comunque da fare per superare il Moloch del meccanismo saldi/acconti di imposte e contributi. Insomma da fare ce n'è , ma mi raccomando.  Non ci far stare in pensiero . 
Auguri .  Un abbraccio .

----------


## f.farfalla78

> 1. France', damme retta !!!
> 2. Cercare e trovare commercialista preparato o Associazione di Categoria 
> 3.  Sei una commerciante e lo devi segnalare con la tua Partita IVA con l' IT ... Quando ti arriva la fattura devi scriverci sopra l' IVA con l' aliquota Italiana (es, 20&#37, fare la somma di tutta l' IVA delle fatture intracomunitarie cos&#236; corrette di ogni singolo mese e versarla con l' F 24 entro il giorno 16 del mese successivo con i codici che sai  L' IVA per te &#232; sempre un costo !!!  Devi tenerne conto quando fai un prezzo di vendita. E nel prezzo di quella vendita, o meglio nel ricarico che devi fare sul costo di acquisto ci devono stare le spese generali, le imposte,i contributi e il necessario per comprare pasta, olio, aglio e peperoncino di Soverato !!!
> E anche un po' di anduja per la domenica ... 
> Calcola che imposte e contributi possono arrivare fino ad una quota del 35% di quanto guadagni, calcolati ovviamente a spanne. Lo devi sapere fin dall' inizio.
> ....  L' IVA va calcolata sulle fatture di merci intracomunitarie che acquisti. E sempre per queste merci, a fine anno, si compila, distinto per ogni fornitore estero europeo, il totale che hai importato (nel senso di valore di soldi) , il Paese di origine e la partita IVA di ogni singolo fornitore. Quello &#232; il famoso modello Intrastat, da consegnare alla Circoscrizione Doganale entro il 31/01 di ogni anno. 
> ... Se compri da un Paese che non &#232; nell U.E., cambia musica. E' una regolare importazione e ti fanno pagare IVA e ammenicoli vari in bolletta doganale. 
> ... Non ci sono adempimenti ulteriori come negli acquisti intracomunitari, ma devi considerare tale costo per farti un' idea del prezzo di vendita. 
> ... La scalata all' Olimpo delle Comercianti Web la fai il prossimo anno. 
> Auguri .  Un abbraccio .

  ok ok ... come fai a sapere che mi chiamo Francesca???? ...  dai scherzo!
1) sto cercando come I pazzi uno che MI DIA UNA MANO
2) L'ASSOCIAZIONE DI CATEGORIA &#232; Associazione Italiana Commercio Elettronico = AICEL ... sono in attesa di contatti
3) &#232; stato ripetutamente segnalato in tantissime email ... NIENTE ho acquistato componentistica per notebook ... E MI &#232; STATA calcolata l'iva come se si trattasse di privasto ... ok non ho fatto nulla ... me la sono tenuta che dovevo fare ( :Wink:  ... l'ho venduta "diversamente  :Stick Out Tongue: " ... tra un paio di mesi vuol dire che ci sar&#224; un corto circuito ... i pezzi mi si "bruceranno" e non mi resta che "smaltirli .... Stop  :Big Grin: "
4) ok questo mi &#232; chiaro ... la somma delle fatture del singolo fornitore  tutte su un unico rigo ed a Gennaio ci vado a mare (... si ma a "Paola prov di Cs" agli uffici doganali a consegnare l'intrastat)
5) grazie a dio (a te intendo!) adesso tutto chiaro per gli acquisti extra UE
6) se minimo minimo mi rendo conto tra un mese che sto "scalando verso l'olimpo" .... Inizio ad emettere fatture con Iva motivo per cui mi amplio anche il campo (professionisti che scaricano a loro volta l'Iva!), ed esco daL regimi dei minimi PER INTENZIONE ... mi raddrizzer&#242; con gli adempimenti (acconti, registri, scritture e quant'altro &#232; previsto)
7) Altro che ferie per non uscire dai mimini ......... Speriamo che continuiamo cos&#236; devi dire ... cos&#236; altro che ferie, peperoncino di soverato, nduja e suppressata ... FILIPPINO CHE MI lustra casa, segretaria ... ottimo CAVIALE +Ottimo "spumante"  Italiano ... e vita mondana!
Saluti e grazie
Ps: Oggi il mare era bellissimo, il sole picchiava ed adoro stare in calabria ANCHE per questo!

----------


## f.farfalla78

R :Smile:  ... DIMMI PURE ...Robbie58 ... sono tutta orecchie! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robbie58

> ok ok ... come fai a sapere che mi chiamo Francesca???????? non mi pare che mi sia firmata nel post!

   :Cool:  Qui nel profondo nord, siamo così, un po' freddi e indagatori. E magari non ci sfugge una firmetta lasciata lì a caso ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> Altro che ferie per non uscire dai mimini ......... Speriamo che continuiamo così devi dire ... così altro che ferie, peperoncino di soverato, nduja e suppressata ... FILIPPINO CHE MI lustra casa, segretaria ... ottimo CAVIALE +Ottimo "spumante"  Italiano ... e vita mondana!
> Saluti e grazie
> Ps: Oggi il mare era bellissimo, il sole picchiava ed adoro stare in calabria ANCHE per questo!

   :Big Grin:  ... e questo che io ti auguro !!! Caviale e bagordi !!!  Anche se pure la suppressata fa la sua degna figura ...  :Wink: 
Dai che mi sembri in pista.
E poi salutami il mare di calabria .  Che invidia però ... 
Robbie .

----------


## ergo3

ciao Robbie,  _hai detto che hai iniziato ad aprile, io adesso son fuori ufficio, mi ricordo il limite di 45.000 euro di incassi, ma non mi ricordo se &#232; rapportato ad anno._ 
Solo in caso d'inizio attivit&#224; nel corso dell'anno, come per i 30.000, anche il limite "maggiorato" del 50&#37; dovr&#224; essere ragguagliato ad anno. 
Cio&#232;, fuori dal caso di inizio attivit&#224; in corso d'anno, il superamento del limite di € 45.000 (per intero) determina il passaggio al regime ordinario, subito, se avviene entro il 31 dicembre (anche se fossero trascorsi solo 2 giorni dall'inizio dell'anno solare).  _Ci sono acquisti di materiali di piccola dimensione, per cui ci si avvale del comune servizio postale, che assolvono l' obbligo attraverso gli obblighi del servizio di corrispondenza_ 
Anche per gli acquisti intra e per gli intrastat? O solo per gli acquisti extra UE ove sono loro (poste) a provvedere a tutto ed a spedire la bolletta doganale vistata?

----------


## Robbie58

> _Ci sono acquisti di materiali di piccola dimensione, per cui ci si avvale del comune servizio postale, che assolvono l' obbligo attraverso gli obblighi del servizio di corrispondenza_ 
> Anche per gli acquisti intra e per gli intrastat? O solo per gli acquisti extra UE ove sono loro (poste) a provvedere a tutto ed a spedire la bolletta doganale vistata?

  E mi sa che hai ragione ancora una volta. Con l' intra non è possibile. Ah, che collaboratore prezioso saresti. Ma vabbè .
Ciao, grazie .

----------


## f.farfalla78

potreste essere un pò più "maccheronici" per me????? Grazie! :Smile: 
Francesca :Big Grin:

----------


## Robbie58

> potreste essere un pò più "maccheronici" per me????? Grazie!
> Francesca

  Bentornata Farfalla !!!  Ergo si riferiva ad una bestialità che ho detto circa la non assogettabilità intra per le spedizioni postali di oggetti di ridotte dimensioni provenienti da U.E. La procedura intra prevede la non esposizione dell' IVA del
Paese di origine per quanto riguarda operatori comunitari come te.  Invece in caso di spedizioni provenienti da paesi extra-europei la bolletta dognale, nel caso sopra indicato, viene compilata dalle Poste stesse. Quindi per quanto riguarda l' U.E., come non detto. 
Ciao.

----------


## ergo3

> E mi sa che hai ragione ancora una volta. Con l' intra non è possibile. Ah, che collaboratore prezioso saresti. Ma vabbè .
> Ciao, grazie .

  magari potessi. ma mi sa che ci divide giusto la Penisola

----------


## f.farfalla78

penisola???? ergo da dove ci scrivi? :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Si sono s"*Frontoso*" anche io ergo. Scrivi da sud? E precisamente?

----------


## ergo3

> Si sono s"*Frontoso*" anche io ergo. Scrivi da sud? E precisamente?

  da Beri  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> da Beri

  Ma ... allora, consci il nostro mitico Angelo (Tony) Facchini !?

----------


## ergo3

> Ma ... allora, consci il nostro mitico Angelo (Tony) Facchini !?

  Non personalmente. Sono della provincia, più dalle parti di Enrico Larocca.

----------


## f.farfalla78

> Si sono  anche io ergo. Scrivi da sud? E precisamente?

   :Confused:  :Confused: COSA SIGNIFICA s"*Frontoso*"?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Sinonimo o similare di s"*Frontato*"  :Big Grin:  
Poi devi sapere che i "*cioti*" mi sono simpatici al contrario dei "*bavusi*".  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

anche se i bavusi della Sila, opportunamente preparati, non sono male.  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> anche se i bavusi della Sila, opportunamente preparati, non sono male.

  A quel tipo di "bavusi" preferisco i "muntagnola" aspromontani. MMH MMH MMH  :Smile:

----------


## Gianpaolo

Ciao a tutti, 
un contribuente "minimo" con casistica molto semplice, solo reddito da fabbricato prima casa, può avere a disposizione un software semplice per compilare l'unico PF ?
Nel senso, conviene utilizzare quello proposto online dall'AdE previa iscrizione a Fiscoonline ?
E per i versamenti, come si procede ?

----------


## nickcarter

1) Si puoi utilizzare il software dell'Ade.
2) Per via telematica mediante l'utilizzo del servizio apposito nella tua area fisconline.

----------


## Gianpaolo

Grazie per la velocissima risposta. 
Ma, in buona sostanza, come funziona questo software dell'AdE ?
Devo inserire solo i dati e poi tutti i calcoli li fa lui ?  :Confused:  
Sino ad oggi ho sempre fatto il 730, semplicemente inserendo i dati e poi il CAAF ha  fatto tutto il resto. Con questo software il funzionamento è simile, ossia adatto anche agli "analfabeti" contabili ?  :Smile:

----------


## gibi1970

> Ma, in buona sostanza, come funziona questo software dell'AdE ?
> Devo inserire solo i dati e poi tutti i calcoli li fa lui ?

  E' più o meno così. 
Ma "inserire solo i dati" non è proprio così agevole. 
Puoi comunque fare già una prova (anzi, ti conviene!): scaricati UnicoOnLine PF 2009 e prova a compilarlo!!! 
ciao

----------


## Gianpaolo

> E' più o meno così. 
> Ma "inserire solo i dati" non è proprio così agevole. 
> Puoi comunque fare già una prova (anzi, ti conviene!): scaricati UnicoOnLine PF 2009 e prova a compilarlo!!! 
> ciao

  Ma per scaricarlo devo entrare nel sito dell'AdE e registrarmi, giusto ?
Non è scaricabile da altre parti solo per "esercitarsi" ?

----------


## shukran

> Non è scaricabile da altre parti solo per "esercitarsi" ?

  E' scaricabile per "esercitarsi" da questo link senza registrazione

----------


## Gianpaolo

> E' scaricabile per "esercitarsi" da questo link senza registrazione

  
Shukran! (grazie!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gianpaolo

Un'ulteriore chiarimento, sempre per restare  nel regime dei minimi.
Mia moglie deve fatturare, oltre alle prestazioni, anche un rimborso chilometrico.
Deve apparire con questa voce o se ne deve utilizzare un'altra?
Va aggiunto all'importo dei compensi e poi sul totale si calcola il 4% e poi la ritenuta del 20% ?

----------


## tonyspeedy

Buon giorno
ho iniziato l'attività il 14 luglio del 2008. Ho fatturato euro 14.802,33. Decado dal regime dei minimi? Dai calcoli che ho fatto dovrei essere al limite. Potreste darmi conferma.
Grazie

----------


## Omografo

> Ho iniziato l'attività il 14 luglio del 2008. Ho fatturato euro 14.802,33. Decado dal regime dei minimi?

  Che calcolo hai fatto?  
A spanne sei fuori per il 2009.

----------


## ergo3

> Buon giorno
> ho iniziato l'attività il 14 luglio del 2008. Ho fatturato euro 14.802,33. Decado dal regime dei minimi? Dai calcoli che ho fatto dovrei essere al limite. Potreste darmi conferma.
> Grazie

  Dunque:  
14.802,33/170gg=87,07 
87,07X366= 31.867,62. 
Nel 2009 sei in regime normale

----------


## f.farfalla78

:Confused: 
cioti ... bavusi ... montanare ma di che state parlando  :EEK!: ... io sono emiliana!!! Ho inteso che vi riferite e c'è qualche assonanza per il posto dove vivo ma continuo a non capire ...al contrario di me conoscete la zona ...bene  appena ho un attimo di tempo (e qlc soldo per riparare la mia moto) inizierò ad esplorare la "regione calafrica " ..  per adesso posso solo replicare che mi è stato prospettato di venire ad abitare a Cosengeles e mi sono ritrovata a Cosenzopoli.... rispondere a botte di "pizza fritta tortelli e tagliatelle" è meglio rispetto a quello che avete detto voi.... CATTIVI! :Big Grin:

----------


## f.farfalla78

> Dunque:  
> 14.802,33/170gg=87,07 
> 87,07X366=€ 31.867,62. 
> Nel 2009 sei in regime normale

  scusami ergo ed io che ho iniziato l'attivit&#224; quest'anno 01/04/2009 mi devo tenere a non superare 30000 euro all'anno ....per restare nei limiti dei mimini quindi ...  va rapportato ai giorni fino alla fine dell'anno ... ummm ...
Te che ne dici?

----------


## f.farfalla78

30mila euro ... quindi non dovrei fatturare più di 110 euro al giorno giusto? :Confused:

----------


## Deliese

> cioti ... bavusi ... montanare ma di che state parlando ... io sono emiliana!!! 
> appena ho un attimo di tempo (e qlc soldo per riparare la mia moto) inizierò ad esplorare la "regione calafrica " ..  per adesso posso solo replicare che mi è stato prospettato di venire ad abitare a Cosengeles e mi sono ritrovata a Cosenzopoli.... rispondere a botte di "pizza fritta tortelli e tagliatelle" è meglio rispetto a quello che avete detto voi....

  Ciao Francesca. 
Sei stata così abile che in 9 post(S) hai detto tutto di te.  
Non sei affatto una "MINIMA"..............  :Big Grin:  
La CALAFRICA è calda e lunga. Devi viaggiare ad est per conoscerla 
Cosengeles o Cosenzopoli chiederò a mia cognata la differenza.  :Big Grin:  
Non "montanare" ma "muntagnola" che sarebbero i funghi porcini. 
Poi una scorpacciata di funghi porcini ottimi se freschi "is" meglio che "pizza fritta tortelli e tagliatelle" 
Tu emiliana....... non di nascita. Non hai il piglio emiliano romagnolo. 
Idea, potresti offrire agli acquirenti presso il tuo negozio se iscritti al CT uno sconto. Contatta l'amministratore e datti al marketing. 
Un ultima cosa. Ho dato uno sguardo alla vetrina del tuo negozio. Interessante.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cioti ... bavusi ... montanare ma di che state parlando ... io sono emiliana!!! Ho inteso che vi riferite e c'è qualche assonanza per il posto dove vivo ma continuo a non capire ...al contrario di me conoscete la zona ...bene  appena ho un attimo di tempo (e qlc soldo per riparare la mia moto) inizierò ad esplorare la "regione calafrica " ..  per adesso posso solo replicare che mi è stato prospettato di venire ad abitare a Cosengeles e mi sono ritrovata a Cosenzopoli.... rispondere a botte di "pizza fritta tortelli e tagliatelle" è meglio rispetto a quello che avete detto voi.... CATTIVI!

  Tanto di cappello alla cucina emiliana.
E la *seconda* migliore italiana ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deliese

> 30mila euro ... quindi non dovrei fatturare più di 110 euro al giorno giusto?

  Visto il negozio ti auguro di superarli e di gran lunga.

----------


## Patty76

> Visto il negozio ti auguro di superarli e di gran lunga.

  quale negozio? io non ho visto indirizzi nei post....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quale negozio? io non ho visto indirizzi nei post....

  Nei post no, ovvio .....  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Nei post no, ovvio .....

  ...e dove allora....sono curiosa....e lo sai!!!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...e dove allora....sono curiosa....e lo sai!!!!!

  Io chiederei all'investigatore privato del forum. Credo tu lo conosca !  :Smile:

----------


## tonyspeedy

> Dunque:  
> 14.802,33/170gg=87,07 
> 87,07X366= 31.867,62. 
> Nel 2009 sei in regime normale

  Cavolo... se è così ho già fatto diverse fatture nel 2009 con il regime dei minimi!!! E' un bel casotto!!! Io avevo considerato che per metà anno bastasse non superare 15.000,00 euro!!!
Help!  :Confused: 
E adesso come faccio?

----------


## Robbie58

> cioti ... bavusi ... montanare ma di che state parlando ... io sono emiliana!!! .... CATTIVI!

   

> scusami ergo ed io che ho iniziato l'attività quest'anno 01/04/2009 mi devo tenere a non superare 30000 euro all'anno ....per restare nei limiti dei mimini quindi ...  va rapportato ai giorni fino alla fine dell'anno ... ummm ...
> Te che ne dici?

   

> Visto il negozio ti auguro di superarli e di gran lunga.

  'sto post oramai si approssima al delirio ...  ma dov'è il link di 'sto negozio che Francesca è troppo simpatica per non andarlo a visitare.  E io che gli parlavo della suppressata ...  culatello era !!!
Dunque siamo seri che oggi (?) non mi riesce. 
Periodo  1-4 / 31-12-2009 : 
( 30.000 x 275 : 365 ) = 22.602,74 .  Sei nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 e per il 2010 ( salvo superamento nel 2010 dei 45.000 euro ) 
( 45.000 x 275 : 365 ) = 33.904,11 .  Sei nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 e nel regime normale per il 2010 . 
Oltre a 33.904,11 nel 2009 sei già in regime normale nel 2009 . 
Qualcuno magari controlli che oggi (?) non ne azzecco una ... 
Ciao.

----------


## f.farfalla78

> scusami ergo ed io che ho iniziato l'attività quest'anno 01/04/2009 mi devo tenere a non superare 30000 euro all'anno ....per restare nei limiti dei mimini quindi ...  va rapportato ai giorni fino alla fine dell'anno ... ummm ...
> Te che ne dici?

   

> Io chiederei all'investigatore privato del forum. Credo tu lo conosca !

  chi è l'investigatore privato del forum?? :Big Grin:  rispondete su su ... altrimenti gli do io il link...  :Big Grin:  non so nemmeno se potrei farlo ... datemi una dritta in tal senso! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> chi è l'investigatore privato del forum?? rispondete su su ... altrimenti gli do io il link...  non so nemmeno se potrei farlo ... datemi una dritta in tal senso!

  Non si può fare pubblicità sul forum. 
Ma chi è interessato può chiedertelo per email o mediante un messaggio privato,.  :Smile:

----------


## f.farfalla78

> Ciao Francesca. 
> Sei stata così abile che in 9 post(S) hai detto tutto di te. Non sei affatto una "MINIMA"..............  
> ... Devi viaggiare ad est per conoscerla 
> ... Cosengeles o Cosenzopoli 
> ... Tu emiliana....... non di nascita. Non hai il piglio emiliano romagnolo. 
> ... CT uno sconto. Contatta l'amministratore e datti al marketing. 
> Un ultima cosa. Ho dato uno sguardo alla vetrina del tuo negozio. Interessante.

  1) mi piace condividere le mie emozioni .... non mi sono mai "classificata" una minima ... _Purtroppo mi hanno descritto così_ (come con Jessica ... no quella l'avevano disegnata così ... vabbè è uguale!)
2) ad est ? mah ... illuminami!
3) Cosengeles (l'America) cosenzopoli (il contrario) 
4) esatto non di nascita ... Adesso visto che ci sei dimmi pure che è *il piglio emiliano romagnolo*
5) CT = comitato tecnico? datta al marketing è un offesa? se non lo è che cos'è secondo te il mercanteggiare?
6) vetrina? quale vetriva?  :Smile:  non ci sono vetrine :Big Grin:  caso mai c'è un homepage! :Big Grin: 
saluti 
Francesca!

----------


## f.farfalla78

> Non si può fare pubblicità sul forum. 
> Ma chi è interessato può chiedertelo per email o mediante un messaggio privato,.

  meno male che mi son trattenuta allora!

----------


## f.farfalla78

> 'sto post oramai si approssima al delirio ...  ma dov'è il link di 'sto negozio che Francesca è troppo simpatica per non andarlo a visitare.  E io che gli parlavo della suppressata ...  culatello era !!!
> Dunque siamo seri che oggi (?) non mi riesce. 
> Periodo  1-4 / 31-12-2009 : 
> ( 30.000 x 275 : 365 ) = 22.602,74 .  Sei nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 e per il 2010 ( salvo superamento nel 2010 dei 45.000 euro ) 
> ( 45.000 x 275 : 365 ) = 33.904,11 .  Sei nel regime dei minimi per il 2009 e nel regime normale per il 2010 . 
> Oltre a 33.904,11 nel 2009 sei già in regime normale nel 2009 . 
> Qualcuno magari controlli che oggi (?) non ne azzecco una ... 
> Ciao.

  bene grazie .... ascolta mentre per gli oneri non devo superare i 15 mila in un anno o in tre?

----------


## Robbie58

> bene grazie .... ascolta mentre per gli oneri non devo superare i 15 mila in un anno o in tre?

  Quel limite riguarda il valore dei beni strumentali, ma anche l' affitto di uno studio, di un locale etc, per l' attività. 
Cioè non devi superare in tre anni il valore di 15.000 euro di acquisto di beni strumentali ( computer e altro ).  Nel limite dei 15.000 bisogna comprendere eventuali affitti di locali in cui svolgi l' attività.
Faccio un esempio :
- anno 2009 : compri un computer per la tua attività per il costo di 2.000 euro (direi al netto dell' IVA, anche se l' IVA per te è un componente di costo, come ti ho gà detto) ;
- sempre nel 2009 lavori in casa e adibisci una parte della stessa come studio-ufficio e paghi 500 euro al mese di affitto. Dato che puoi detrarti il 50% di tale spesa (costo promiscuo), a fine anno, considerando una attività cominciata il primo gennaio, hai speso per l' affitto dell' "ufficio" 3000 euro e anche tale somma va considerata per valutare i 15.000 ;
- nel 2010 compri una autovettura per 20.000 euro e consideri il 50% (costo promiscuo) del valore di acquisto come bene strumentale dell' attività.
Da quel momento hai già raggiunto il limite dei 15.000 ( 2.000 + 3.000 + 10.000 ), ma dato che continui a considerare anche l' affitto del 2010 (che si somma ai 15.000 ) sei già fuori dal regime dei minimi per il 2011.
Nel 2013 invece, considerando  come esempio l' eventualità che non ci sia l' affitto da considerare dell' esempio precedente e quindi solo computer e 50% auto, il computo per non superare i limiti lo fai considerando solo l' auto e non il computer, perchè è stato acquistato nel 2009 ( periodo di tre anni considerato )
Naturalmente questo vale solo per i "Contribuenti MInimi".
Non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro. 
Ciao.

----------


## f.farfalla78

> Quel limite riguarda il valore dei beni strumentali, ma anche l' affitto di uno studio, di un locale etc, per l' attività. 
> Cioè non devi superare in tre anni il valore di 15.000 euro di acquisto di beni strumentali ( computer e altro ).  Nel limite dei 15.000 bisogna comprendere eventuali affitti di locali in cui svolgi l' attività.
> Faccio un esempio :
> - anno 2009 : compri un computer per la tua attività per il costo di 2.000 euro (direi al netto dell' IVA, anche se l' IVA per te è un componente di costo, come ti ho gà detto) ;
> - sempre nel 2009 lavori in casa e adibisci una parte della stessa come studio-ufficio e paghi 500 euro al mese di affitto. Dato che puoi detrarti il 50% di tale spesa (costo promiscuo), a fine anno, considerando una attività cominciata il primo gennaio, hai speso per l' affitto dell' "ufficio" 3000 euro e anche tale somma va considerata per valutare i 15.000 ;
> - nel 2010 compri una autovettura per 20.000 euro e consideri il 50% (costo promiscuo) del valore di acquisto come bene strumentale dell' attività.
> Da quel momento hai già raggiunto il limite dei 15.000 ( 2.000 + 3.000 + 10.000 ), ma dato che continui a considerare anche l' affitto del 2010 (che si somma ai 15.000 ) sei già fuori dal regime dei minimi per il 2011.
> Nel 2013 invece, considerando  come esempio l' eventualità che non ci sia l' affitto da considerare dell' esempio precedente e quindi solo computer e 50% auto, il computo per non superare i limiti lo fai considerando solo l' auto e non il computer, perchè è stato acquistato nel 2009 ( periodo di tre anni considerato )
> Naturalmente questo vale solo per i "Contribuenti MInimi".
> ...

  si sei stato chiaro ... il problema &#232; il mio ... ti espongo
... non ho in fitto un locale, il mio "locale" &#232; uno spazio web costa 31euro l'anno (iva compresa)
... navigo tramite telefonino e me lo hanno regalato
... ho pochi costi (bolletta telefono fisso e contratto aziendale del cellulare) circa 500euro abbondando
... non ho nulla da comprare perch&#232; il portatile &#232; Nuovo
... la macchina UGUALE &#232; non ho intenzione di cambiarla
... I prossimi soldi da spendere sono per la moto che non mi serve per l'attivit&#224;
... il sito me lo sono realizzata da sola 
... e tranne i costi per spese bancarie non sarei che altro scaricare
... non ho magazzino quindi non potr&#242; mettere materiale a terra ect ect
QUESTO &#232; IL MIO PROBLEMA!
NON DEVO CONSIDERARE NULLA ALLORA ... solo le fatture di acquisto e vendita.
che linea mi consiglieresti da intraprendere?

----------


## Robbie58

> si sei stato chiaro ... il problema è il mio ... ti espongo
> ... non ho in fitto un locale, il mio "locale" è uno spazio web costa 31euro l'anno (iva compresa)
> ... navigo tramite telefonino e me lo hanno regalato
> ... ho pochi costi (bolletta telefono fisso e contratto aziendale del cellulare) circa 500euro abbondando
> ... non ho nulla da comprare perchè il portatile è Nuovo
> ... la macchina UGUALE è non ho intenzione di cambiarla
> ... I prossimi soldi da spendere sono per la moto che non mi serve per l'attività
> ... il sito me lo sono realizzata da sola 
> ... e tranne i costi per spese bancarie non sarei che altro scaricare
> ...

  Beh, non hai problemi a rimanere nel regime dei minimi,  mi sembra, almeno per quanto riguarda il limite dei 15.000 in tre anni di cui sopra. Ho visto il sito e complimenti è ben fatto, chissà se un giorno avrò bisogno di qualcosa, i prezzi sono più che abbordabili. Avere pochi costi non è una dannazione, mi sembra una fortuna. Imposizione fiscale e contributiva sono sulla base dei guadagni, quindi non cambia per il guadagno netto finale. Mi sembra piuttosto che se l' attività "gira" presto uscirai dal regime dei minimi. Ma neanche quello è  a rigori un problema. Basta esserne consapevoli. Comunque vediamo :
- i costi che hai elencato sono quelli tipici di un' attività come la tua, e la forza sta appunto nell' averne pochi e di avere una clientela variegata e anche fisicamente lontana, a differenza di un negozio tradizionale ;
- per quanto riguarda i contribuenti minimi non esisterebbe comunque un problema di valutazione di magazzino, fiscalmente parlando, perchè i minimi si scaricano i costi della merce che hanno acquistato e pagato nell' anno e nulla rileva per quanto concerne eventuali ( e non probabili nel tuo caso ) rimanenze di magazzino. Quindi ti scarichi quel che paghi effettivamente in un anno, e la stessa regola vale anche per le fatture emesse, contano ( anche ai fini dei limiti per rimanere nel regime ) le fatture che hai realmente incassato nell' anno, non la loro data di emissione ;
- i costi per carburanti in una attività come la tua contano poco niente e hanno poca inerenza, fatta eccezione forse se devi spostarti per ricevere la merce in entrata o spedire quella in uscita. In tal caso una scheda carburanti con scarico al 50% ( costo promicuo se si tratta di un' autovettura ) è ragionevole ma mi sa che incide poco niente ;
- qualche frattaglia si può recuperare, sempre al 50% se lavori in casa, dalle bollette per l' energia elettrica, ma anche lì secondo me c'è poco da recuperare ;
- se non paghi un affitto per un locale commerciale di cui non hai bisogno, puoi sempre considerare una stanza di casa tua come "studio" e detrarre il 50% ( o una percentuale minore se di buon senso ) dell' eventuale affitto che paghi per casa tua, o comunque il 50% delle spese condominiali, del riscaldamnto, etc.
Spese bancarie, oneri accessori, di intermediazione, di servizi E-Bay, etc. sono ovviamente, se riguardano l' attività, interamente deducibili. E poi quando comincerai a pagare i contributi INPS, sono anch' essi interamente deducibili in apposito rigo del quadro CM se sei contribuente minima o nel quadro RP se sei a regime normale.
Non mi viene in mente altro. 
Ciao .

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un'ulteriore chiarimento, sempre per restare  nel regime dei minimi.
> Mia moglie deve fatturare, oltre alle prestazioni, anche un rimborso chilometrico.
> Deve apparire con questa voce o se ne deve utilizzare un'altra?
> Va aggiunto all'importo dei compensi e poi sul totale si calcola il 4% e poi la ritenuta del 20% ?

  Il rimborso chilometrico fa parte a tutti gli effetti della voce "compensi". 
ciao

----------


## Gianpaolo

> Il rimborso chilometrico fa parte a tutti gli effetti della voce "compensi". 
> ciao

  
Quindi non deve apparire con una voce a parte?
nemmeno se l'Ente dovesse richiederlo espressamente ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi non deve apparire con una voce a parte?
> nemmeno se l'Ente dovesse richiederlo espressamente ?

  Per carità: l'analisi è sempre benvenuta nelle fatture. 
Ma la domanda era relativa al trattamento del rimborso ....

----------


## ergo3

"CONTROLLATEMI I CONTI" 
Al fine di non far allarmare l'amico di prima "telespeedy" o giù di lì: 
per ragguagliare a 170gg i 30000 devo fare  30.000/365*170=  13.972,60 
I compensi percepiti, di  14.800 circa, nell'arco dei 170 gg, superano di non oltre il 50% il suddetto limite. 
 Per cui nel 2009 si è in regime normale 
Pertanto, nel caso in ui non fossero state erroneamente emesse fatture senz'iva nel corso del 2009, occorrerà, oltre alla tenuta degli ordinari obblighi contabili,  
- emettere note di addebito, a favore dei clienti con la sola iva esposta, effettuare le liquidazioni iva del 1^ trimestre. Se c'è da pagare fare ravvedimento (naturalmente l'iva sugli acquisti è ora detraibile") 
- Calcolare eventuale rettifica alla detrazione (con segno positivo) sull'iva pagata per acquisti di beni strumentali e rimanenze di merci nel corso del regime dei minimi.

----------


## Omografo

> "CONTROLLATEMI I CONTI"

  Fornisci gli IBAN e provvediamo. Speriamo ci sia provvista.  :Big Grin:    

> Al fine di non far allarmare l'amico di prima "telespeedy" o giù di lì

  E' fuori REGIME MINIMI.

----------


## ergo3

> Fornisci gli IBAN e provvediamo. Speriamo ci sia provvista.

  Nan stè na Lir!!

----------


## Omografo

> Nan stè na Lir!!

  Vorremmo trovare uro non lire.

----------


## Robbie58

> Per cui nel 2009 si è in regime normale

   

> E' fuori REGIME MINIMI.

  Ergo e Omografo, confermo anch' io che Telespeedy è fuori dai minimi. Che casino. Ergo, confermo anche tutto quanto hai detto circa le prassi da adottare. 
Ciao.

----------


## tonyspeedy

Signori/e
devo dire che questo forum funziona benissimo... il forum è fatto di persone, quindi il complimento è verso di voi.
Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità, la tempestività e la chiarezza delle vostre risposte.   :Smile:

----------


## ergo3

> Vorremmo trovare uro non lire.

  Intendevo lire sterline! comunque, vedo che comprendi lo Scots.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gianpaolo

Domanda un po' contorta: esiste un minimo per i minimi ? 
Appurato qual è il limite massimo e le modalità di calcolo, esiste un limite minimo al di sotto del quale non si è ( o non conviene essere) minimi ? 
Per esempio, se fatturo 2- 3.000 Euro in un anno, cosa devo fare (a parte suicidarmi  :Big Grin: ) ?

----------


## studiovera

> Domanda un po' contorta: esiste un minimo per i minimi ? 
> Appurato qual è il limite massimo e le modalità di calcolo, esiste un limite minimo al di sotto del quale non si è ( o non conviene essere) minimi ? 
> Per esempio, se fatturo 2- 3.000 Euro in un anno, cosa devo fare (a parte suicidarmi ) ?

  considerarti un minimo DOC.
per il suicidio c'e' sempre tempo....

----------


## f.farfalla78

> considerarti un minimo DOC.
> per il suicidio c'e' sempre tempo....

   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Suicidio ... ci vuole troppo coraggio per farlo e non arte di chi ragiona  :Big Grin: :

----------


## ergo3

> Suicidio ... ci vuole troppo coraggio per farlo e non arte di chi ragiona :

  Coraggio o codardia? 
MA ci rendiamo conto che lo spirito ispiratore del regime dei minimi è la semplificazione. E' una schifezza!

----------


## Robbie58

> MA ci rendiamo conto che lo spirito ispiratore del regime dei minimi è la semplificazione. E' una schifezza!

  Sante parole Ergo, sante parole ... 
Ciao.

----------


## f.farfalla78

[/QUOTE]   :EEK!:  ahhhhh Grandi gli americani ... O è BIANCO O è NERO ... NON ESISTONO I GRIGI  :EEK!:

----------


## armaduk

da unico 2009 ho un credito irpef in rx1 colonna 4 di  300,00: con che codice lo indico nell'f24 per compensarlo?

----------


## Patty76

> da unico 2009 ho un credito irpef in rx1 colonna 4 di  300,00: con che codice lo indico nell'f24 per compensarlo?

  codice tributo 4001 anno riferimento 2008

----------


## Robbie58

E 0101 nella colonna rate . 
Ciao.

----------


## ergo3

Mi chiedo e mi domando:
ma i versamenti dell'iva per gli acquisti intracomunitari di un minimo, mediante i codici 6001, 6002 ecc., nel caso di adozione del regime per comportamento concludente (senza alcuna comunicazione), rimangono "appesi" cos&#236;. 
S&#236; che c'&#232; l'intrastat annuale. 
Ormai attendo il prossimo incontro al mercato della frutta settimanale per ascoltare qualche altra novit&#224;. :Smile:

----------


## Robbie58

> Mi chiedo e mi domando:
> ma i versamenti dell'iva per gli acquisti intracomunitari di un minimo, mediante i codici 6001, 6002 ecc., nel caso di adozione del regime per comportamento concludente (senza alcuna comunicazione), rimangono "appesi" così.
> Sì che c'è l'intrastat annuale.
> Ormai attendo il prossimo incontro al mercato della frutta settimanale per ascoltare qualche altra novità.

  Effettivamente sono come fantasmi vaganti.
Anche il bar è pur sempre un utile strumento di informazione .

----------


## ergo3

SAlve a tutti. 
Supponiamo che l'anno precedente all'ingresso nel regime vi sia una perdita d'impresa di € 1.000 
Nell'anno 2008 (in regime minimi) un'altra perdita di € 1500. 
La perdita dei periodi precedenti all'ingresso, non trovando capienza nel reddito (perdita) 2008, andr&#224; nel quadro RS? 
La perdita del 2008 derivante dall'applicazione del regime dei minimi dovr&#224; restare nel quadro CM, senza confluire nell'RS?

----------


## Robbie58

> SAlve a tutti.
> Supponiamo che l'anno precedente all'ingresso nel regime vi sia una perdita d'impresa di  1.000
> Nell'anno 2008 (in regime minimi) un'altra perdita di  1500.
> La perdita dei periodi precedenti all'ingresso, non trovando capienza nel reddito (perdita) 2008, andrà nel quadro RS?
> La perdita del 2008 derivante dall'applicazione del regime dei minimi dovrà restare nel quadro CM, senza confluire nell'RS?

  Ciao Ergo. sai che ho un caso analogo e non so cosa fare ?  Le istruzioni (sic) del Rigo CM19 parlano solo di perdita da rigo CM6 e quindi relativa al 2008 e secondo me rimane nel CM e non va ad RS. Ma quelle pregresse ?
Insomma, non sono neanche le tredici e sono già in coma ...

----------


## ergo3

> Ciao Ergo. sai che ho un caso analogo e non so cosa fare ?  Le istruzioni (sic) del Rigo CM19 parlano solo di perdita da rigo CM6 e quindi relativa al 2008 e secondo me rimane nel CM e non va ad RS. Ma quelle pregresse ?
> Insomma, non sono neanche le tredici e sono già in coma ...

  Io, Dio me ne liberi, uso il programma della Sogei. Lo stesso mi permette di indicare nel quadro RS la perdita pregressa indicandola nellle eccedenze 2007 (ex semplificata in RG).
La perdita da quadro CM, invece, no. Quest ultima situazione è supportata dalle istruzioni. 
Se usi, o altri usano, un diverso programma, cosa ti/vi permette di fare?

----------


## Robbie58

> Io, Dio me ne liberi, uso il programma della Sogei. Lo stesso mi permette di indicare nel quadro RS la perdita pregressa indicandola nellle eccedenze 2007 (ex semplificata in RG).
> La perdita da quadro CM, invece, no. Quest ultima situazione è supportata dalle istruzioni.
> Se usi, o altri usano, un diverso programma, cosa ti/vi permette di fare?

  Io non uso Sogei, ma il mio software fa la stessa cosa. E mi sto convincendo che sia corretto. Perdita 2008 con riporto a CM19 e perdite pregresse non deducibili al rigo CM9 in quadro RS .

----------


## Gianpaolo

Il contribuente minimo deve compilare il quadro RV ?

----------


## Robbie58

> Il contribuente minimo deve compilare il quadro RV ?

  Solo nei casi in cui abbia altri redditi assogettati ad IRPEF, oppure se ha dei crediti di addizionale irpef regionale e/o comunale oppure se ha versato l' acconto dell' addizionale comunale lo scorso anno. Altrimenti no. 
Ciao.

----------


## Gianpaolo

> Solo nei casi in cui abbia altri redditi assogettati ad IRPEF, oppure se ha dei crediti di addizionale irpef regionale e/o comunale oppure se ha versato l' acconto dell' addizionale comunale lo scorso anno. Altrimenti no. 
> Ciao.

  L'unico altro reddito, a parte quello da indicare in CM, sarebbe quello della prima casa. E' soggetto? 
Acconti no, perchè l'anno prima aveva redditi da lavoro dipendente.

----------


## Robbie58

> L'unico altro reddito, a parte quello da indicare in CM, sarebbe quello della prima casa. E' soggetto?
> Acconti no, perchè l'anno prima aveva redditi da lavoro dipendente.

  Se intendi la casa di abitazione, no. Se non ha altro non si compila il quadro RV.

----------


## Gianpaolo

Ti ringrazio ancora. Un particolare relativo al quadro RR: rigo RR5 colonne 2 e 3 ("dal" "al" mese in cui è stato conseguito il reddito).
Se il contribuente ha iniziato l'attività nel corso del 2008 il "dal" è riferito al mese in cui ha aperto la partita iva, al mese in cui ha emesso la prima fattura oppure al mese in cui ha ricevuto materialmente il primo incasso ?

----------


## Robbie58

> Ti ringrazio ancora. Un particolare relativo al quadro RR: rigo RR5 colonne 2 e 3 ("dal" "al" mese in cui è stato conseguito il reddito).
> Se il contribuente ha iniziato l'attività nel corso del 2008 il "dal" è riferito al mese in cui ha aperto la partita iva, al mese in cui ha emesso la prima fattura oppure al mese in cui ha ricevuto materialmente il primo incasso ?

  Dalla data di apertura della partita IVA, che deve coincidere con quella dell' apertura alla Gestione Separata INPS .

----------


## Gianpaolo

> Dalla data di apertura della partita IVA, che deve coincidere con quella dell' apertura alla Gestione Separata INPS .

  Io sapevo, forse erroneamente, che per l'apertura della gestione separata Inps c'erano 30 gg. di tempo dall'apertura della partita iva...Non è così ?  :Frown: 
Devo controllare le date, ma a memoria mi pare che la partita iva sia stata aperta il 29 giugno mentre l'iscrizione alla gestione Inps sia avvenuta il 1 o 2 luglio..Ci saranno problemi?

----------


## Gianpaolo

> Se intendi la casa di abitazione, no. Se non ha altro non si compila il quadro RV.

  
Sì è la casa di abitazione. Va compilato il quadro RB, ma la rendita della casa di abitazione va poi riportata in RN1 e la deduzione in RN2 come dicono le istruzioni? Quindi il quadro RN va compilato (anche se non ha alcun altra detrazione e/o credito d'imposta) ?

----------


## ergo3

> Io sapevo, forse erroneamente, che per l'apertura della gestione separata Inps c'erano 30 gg. di tempo dall'apertura della partita iva...Non è così ? 
> Devo controllare le date, ma a memoria mi pare che la partita iva sia stata aperta il 29 giugno mentre l'iscrizione alla gestione Inps sia avvenuta il 1 o 2 luglio..Ci saranno problemi?

  La data di riferimento è la "data d'inizio attività" indicata sia ai fini iva che inps. 
Tale data potrebbe non coincidere con la presentazione delle denunce IVA  e INPS in quanto queste ultime devono essere effettuate entro trenta giorni dalla "data d'inizio attività".

----------


## Robbie58

> Sì è la casa di abitazione. Va compilato il quadro RB, ma la rendita della casa di abitazione va poi riportata in RN1 e la deduzione in RN2 come dicono le istruzioni? Quindi il quadro RN va compilato (anche se non ha alcun altra detrazione e/o credito d'imposta) ?

  Affermativo.

----------


## Gianpaolo

> Affermativo.

  Ma in RN va indicato solo il reddito della casa di abitazione o va riportato (sommandolo) anche quello che risulta dal quadro CM ?
Scusami, ma mi sto un po' confondendo..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma in RN va indicato solo il reddito della casa di abitazione o va riportato (sommandolo) anche quello che risulta dal quadro CM ?
> Scusami, ma mi sto un po' confondendo..

  va indicato solo il reddito della casa di abitazione.

----------


## Gianpaolo

> va indicato solo il reddito della casa di abitazione.

  
Quindi, per fare un esempio, rendita casa di abitazione 800 Euro in RN1 - col. 4
in RN2 deduzione per abitaz. principale scrivo euro 800, poi in RN4 scrivo 0 e in RN5 ancora 0.
Tutti gli altri righi del quadro non li compilo. Is it correct ?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi, per fare un esempio, rendita casa di abitazione 800 Euro in RN1 - col. 4
> in RN2 deduzione per abitaz. principale scrivo euro 800, poi in RN4 scrivo 0 e in RN5 ancora 0.
> Tutti gli altri righi del quadro non li compilo. Is it correct ?

  Se ha solo il reddito da prima casa, e poi il quadro CM, è corretto. 
ciao

----------


## Gianpaolo

Grazie  !  :Smile:

----------


## niron21

un parere 
un commerciante che ha iniziato l'attività ottobre 2008 paga di fitto 450 euro al mese 
(ha comprato solo 1000 euro di beni ammortizzabili nel triennio)  
2008 fitti=1350 2009=5400 2010=5400 TOT beni 13150 può restare nel regime anche nel 2011???

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì perché è sotto i 15.000 euro, anche se di poco.

----------


## fabrizio

Si può restare per il 2011, il problema sorgerà nel 2012 in quanto le spese per beni strumentali del triennio precedente (2009-2010-2011) ammonteranno a 16.200 se non varierà nulla...
Ciao

----------


## niron21

Grazie per le risposte 
Facendo (i furbi) visto che il regime dei minimi va per cassa ipotizzando che parte dei fitti del 2010 non li contabilizzo  perchè li pagherà nel 2011, cercando di restare anche il 2012 dentro il limite come la vedete? 
ipotesi 2008=1350 2009=5400 2010=4050 2011=4950 il totale è 14400

----------


## dott.mamo

Detta così sembra fattibile ma prima o dopo esci... Magari ti salvi il 2012 ma poi...

----------


## Niccolò

> Grazie per le risposte 
> Facendo (i furbi) visto che il regime dei minimi va per cassa ipotizzando che parte dei fitti del 2010 non li contabilizzo  perchè li pagherà nel 2011, cercando di restare anche il 2012 dentro il limite come la vedete? 
> ipotesi 2008=1350 2009=5400 2010=4050 2011=4950 il totale è 14400

  Paradossalmente, se smette di pagare le ultime mensilità di ogni anno, resta minimo a vita  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Prova a dirlo al padrone di casa, magari è d'accordo!

----------


## niron21

ora ci provooooooooooo 
grazie e buon fine settimana

----------


## Lagina

Ciao a tutti, ho bisogmno del vostro aiuto!!! 
lavoro in regime de minimis già dall'anno scorso, ma quest'anno mi è capitato un caso nuovo. 
devo emettere ricevuta fiscale a una persona fisica, come devo fare??? di solito ho sempre fatto fatture con ritenuta d'acconto. ma in questo caso? 
aiutooooooooooo :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogmno del vostro aiuto!!! 
> lavoro in regime de minimis già dall'anno scorso, ma quest'anno mi è capitato un caso nuovo. 
> devo emettere ricevuta fiscale a una persona fisica, come devo fare??? di solito ho sempre fatto fatture con ritenuta d'acconto. ma in questo caso? 
> aiutooooooooooo

  Nessuna ritenuta verso chi non è sostituto d'imposta.

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Buonasera a tutti.
Ho un cliente che ha aperto p.iva nel 2002.
Ora secondo me ha tutti i requisiti per poter passare nel regime dei minimi.
Devo aspettare per forza l'anno 2011 (entrata in vigore della legge 2008 + triennio), o potrei già passarlo nei minimi dal 2010?
Inoltre, questo mio cliente ha secondo me tutte le carte in regola per non essere assoggettato ad Irap.
Mi potete aiutare per un'istanza di rimborso Irap?
Grazie a tutti e 
buona serata 
Nusa

----------


## iltributarista

> Buonasera a tutti.
> Ho un cliente che ha aperto p.iva nel 2002.
> Ora secondo me ha tutti i requisiti per poter passare nel regime dei minimi.
> Devo aspettare per forza l'anno 2011 (entrata in vigore della legge 2008 + triennio), o potrei già passarlo nei minimi dal 2010?
> Inoltre, questo mio cliente ha secondo me tutte le carte in regola per non essere assoggettato ad Irap.
> Mi potete aiutare per un'istanza di rimborso Irap?
> Grazie a tutti e 
> buona serata 
> Nusa

  ... aspetta il 2011 per il passaggio al regime dei minimi! 
Quanto al rimborso dell'Irap verifica MOLTO BENE la mancanza dei requisiti di "autonoma organizzazione" poi presenta istanza di rimborso.
In base a quanto previsto dall'art. 38 del DPR 602/1973, "il soggetto che ha effettuato il versamento diretto può presentare all'intendente di finanza nella cui circoscrizione ha sede l'esattoria presso la quale e' stato eseguito il versamento istanza di rimborso, entro il termine di decadenza di quarantotto mesi dalla data del versamento stesso, nel caso di errore materiale, duplicazione ed inesistenza totale o parziale dell'obbligo di versamento".
Considerato il fatto che il versamento dell'IRAP avviene solitamente in tre momenti: due versamenti a titolo di acconto ed un versamento a titolo di saldo, ai fini della corretta determinazione del temine di decadenza è opportuno definire quale sia il dies a quo da cui far decorrere il termine dei 48 mesi.
Dottrina e giurisprudenza non sono concordi sul problema: 
    * l'Agenzia delle Entrate sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data di ciascun versamento;
    * la giurisprudenza, non concorde sull'interpretazione della normativa, è orientata come segue: - parte della giurisprudenza sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data del versamento a titolo di saldo o, in assenza, dalla data di presentazione della dichiarazione;
    * parte della giurisprudenza sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data del versamento a titolo di acconto, se tale versamento non era dovuto fin dal momento in cui lo stesso fu eseguito. 
Presentazione Ricorso
Una volta presentata l'istanza di rimborso, la procedura prosegue in modo diverso a seconda del comportamento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate: 
   1. se l'Agenzia risponde al contribuente con un provvedimento di accoglimento, il procedimento si interrompe e l'Agenzia provvede ad erogare il rimborso richiesto;
   2. se l'Agenzia risponde al contribuente con un provvedimento di diniego del rimborso, il contribuente può presentare ricorso avverso il procedimento di diniego dinanzi alla Commissione Tributaria Provinciale. Tale ricorso deve essere presentato entro il termine di 60 giorni dalla data di notifica del provvedimento di diniego;
   3. se l'Agenzia non risponde al contribuente, decorsi 90 giorni dalla presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso, si forma il cosiddetto silenzio-rifiuto. Il contribuente può presentare ricorso avverso il silenzio-rifiuto dinanzi alla Commissione Tributaria Provinciale. Tale ricorso deve essere presentato entro il termine di 10 anni di cui all'art. 2946 del Codice Civile. Quanto alla determinazione del dies a quo da cui far decorrere il termine dei 10 anni, dottrina e giurisprudenza non sono concordi. 
A tal proposito, è possibile fare le medesime considerazioni già riportate in merito al termine dei 48 mesi: 
    * l'Agenzia delle Entrate sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data di ciascun versamento (Circolare n. 28 del 17 dicembre 1987);
    * la giurisprudenza, non concorde sull'interpretazione della normativa, è orientata come segue: - parte della giurisprudenza sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data del versamento a titolo di saldo o, in assenza, dalla data di presentazione della dichiarazione;
    * parte della giurisprudenza sostiene che il termine di decadenza decorra dalla data del versamento a titolo di acconto, se tale versamento non era dovuto fin dal momento in cui lo stesso fu eseguito;
    * infine è opportuno segnalare l'interpretazione fornita dalla Corte di Cassazione, Sezione V civile, con le sentenze n. 11511 del 07/09/2001 e n. 11416 del 05/09/2000, in cui la Corte ha sostenuto che se il rimborso del credito fiscale è indicato nella dichiarazione fiscale, il termine decennale decorre dalla data di presentazione della dichiarazione, mentre se il rimborso del credito fiscale non è indicato nella dichiarazione fiscale, ma richiesto mediante apposita istanza, il termine decennale decorre dal giorno in cui il diritto può essere fatto valere, quando ci sono cause giuridiche impeditive dell'esercizio del diritto e non semplici ostacoli di fatto. 
Da ciò sembrerebbe possibile ritenere che il termine decennale ricorra dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso. 
Conclusione
In linea generale, seppur sembri possibile far valere il proprio diritto al rimborso entro 10 anni dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso, si ritiene che un comportamento più aderente alla lettera della normativa e soprattutto più prudenziale suggerisca di presentare il ricorso avverso il silenzio rifiuto dell'Amministrazione Finanziaria entro 10 anni dalla data del versamento dell'imposta non dovuta.

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

Ciao a tutti,
qualcuno di Voi potrebbe aiutarmi?
Un chinesiologo (che sfortunatamente non è un medico ma si occupa anche di prevenzione, cura e riabilitazione) ha aperto p. iva come contrib. minimo e dovrebbe fatturare a clienti privati. Il mio dubbio riguarda il modello di fatture prestampate da utilizzare (visto che il cliente non vuole stamparle), ossia dovrebbe usare il modello di fatture dei medici, ove trovi operaz. esente ai sensi dell'art. 10 DPR 633/72, oppure un prestampato di fattura senza questa dicitura e senza ritenuta d'acconto????
Il mio dubbio sorge dal fatto che il chinesiologo non è un medico e pertanto il prestampato di ricevuta che usano solitamente i medici non potrebbe usarlo. Cosa mi consigliate?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti,
> qualcuno di Voi potrebbe aiutarmi?
> Un chinesiologo (che sfortunatamente non è un medico ma si occupa anche di prevenzione, cura e riabilitazione) ha aperto p. iva come contrib. minimo e dovrebbe fatturare a clienti privati. Il mio dubbio riguarda il modello di fatture prestampate da utilizzare (visto che il cliente non vuole stamparle), ossia dovrebbe usare il modello di fatture dei medici, ove trovi operaz. esente ai sensi dell'art. 10 DPR 633/72, oppure un prestampato di fattura senza questa dicitura e senza ritenuta d'acconto????
> Il mio dubbio sorge dal fatto che il chinesiologo non è un medico e pertanto il prestampato di ricevuta che usano solitamente i medici non potrebbe usarlo. Cosa mi consigliate?
> Grazie

  Chiedo a te (visto che il cliente è tuo): il chinesiologo emette fatture con iva o senza?

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

Altro quesito:
se il chienesiologo, che ha aperto la p. iva come minimo, intendesse collaborare con alcuni medici, es: fisoterapisti, osteopati, ortopedici, ecc.., ricavando una percentuale dali loro compensi, come potrebbe regolarizzare il tutto? parlo di percentuale sui compensi perchè avendo ancora un numero di clienti esiguo non può ipotizzare di far pagare l'affitto di una stanza dello studio poichè il medico non accetterebbe.
In effetti, pensavo di far emettere fattura al chinesiologo (es: ciclo di sedute per ginnastica posturale..) per una prestazione resa ai medici, corrispondente alla percentuale fissata in base agli accordi.
Sto delirando secondo Voi, o potrebbe essere fattibile una cosa del genere?
Help!!!!

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

senza iva, visto che è uncontribuente minimo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> senza iva, visto che è uncontribuente minimo.

  Lo so che i minimi non emettono fatture con iva  :Big Grin: 
La mia domanda era diversa .... rientra nell'esenzione ex art. 10 comma 1 n. 18) ?

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

> Lo so che i minimi non emettono fatture con iva 
> La mia domanda era diversa .... rientra nell'esenzione ex art. 10 comma 1 n. 18) ?

  Il mio dubbio riguarda proprio questo articolo, perchè non so se la professione di chinesiologo può essere riconosciuta come prestazione sanitaria dal ministero della sanità.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il mio dubbio riguarda proprio questo articolo, perchè non so se la professione di chinesiologo può essere riconosciuta come prestazione sanitaria dal ministero della sanità.

  Questo articolo, se sei abbonato al sito, ti può essere di molto aiuto http://www.commercialistatelematico....iva_medici.htm 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il punto sul "nuovo" regime dei minimi 2012 
Buona lettura!

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

> Questo articolo, se sei abbonato al sito, ti può essere di molto aiuto http://www.commercialistatelematico....iva_medici.htm 
> ciao

  Ho letto l'articolo e ti ringrazio perchè mi ha dato lo spunto per effettuare altre ricerche. Purtroppo in base all'art. 99 del T.U.L.S. (già menzionato dall'art. 10 del DPR 633/72) tra i soggetti sottoposti a vigilanza non è presente la professione del chinesiologo (esperto del movimento umano, educazione al movimento, riabilitazione motoria), ma quella del fisiokinesiterapista, che è ben diversa. Ho trovato su internet la circolare n. 14 del 23/04/1981 (un pò vecchia) del Ministero delle finanze, la quale sostiene che " costituiscono spese per prestazioni specialistiche, alle quali l'art. 15 del Tuir , lettera c) riconosce la detrazione d'imposta del 19%, le spese sostenute per ginnastica correttiva, posturale e quant'altro, qualora l'attività fisica sia prescritta da un medico, anche se privo di specializzazione. Pertanto la fattura del chinesiologo preceduta da una ricetta del medico di base diventerebbe "scaricabile" ai sensi dell'art. 15 del TUIr. 
Ho trovato su un sito dedicato alla chinesi QUESTO ARTICOLO: 
"In base al n° 178, istitutivo della laurea in Scienze Motorie, settimo comma dell'articolo 2: "il diploma di laurea in scienze motorie non abilita all'esercizio di attività professionali sanitarie di competenza dei laureati in medicina e chirurgia, e di quelle di cui ai profili professionali disciplinati ai sensi dell'articolo 6 comma tre del decreto legislativo 30 dicembre 1992 n. 502 e successive modifiche ed integrazioni.
Quanto sopra è stato confermato con la legge 21 aprile 2011, n. 63 (in G.U. n. 104 del 6 maggio 2011), intitolata «Abrogazione dell'articolo 1-septies del decreto-legge 5 dicembre 2005, n. 250, convertito, con modificazioni, dalla legge 3 febbraio 2006, n. 27, in materia di equipollenza del diploma di laurea in scienze motorie al diploma di laurea in fisioterapia, e disposizioni relative al conseguimento della laurea in fisioterapia da parte di studenti e laureati in scienze motorie». Tale norma ha abrogato l'equipollenza tra i due percorsi di studi, che comunque non fu mai attuata, non essendo stato istituito con decreto ministeriale il «corso su paziente» che era previsto nell'articolo 1-septies della legge 3 febbraio 2006, n. 27. Per essere ammessi al corso di laurea in fisioterapia un laureato in scienze motorie deve quindi prima superare la prova di selezione e successivamente potrà chiedere all'università il riconoscimento dei crediti formativi relativi agli esami sostenuti negli insegnamenti in comune tra i due corsi." 
CI sono documenti più recenti che possono confermare/non confermare quanto da me riportato??? 
grazie a chiunque mi potrà essere d'aiuto.

----------


## dott.mamo

I minimi possono versare gli acconti col metodo previsionale?
So che i minimi nel primo anno di passaggio dal regime ordinario a quello dei minimi devono versare gli acconto col metodo storico, ma chi è nato nei minimi può versare col metodo previsionale oppure deve usare sempre lo storico?

----------


## La matta

> I minimi possono versare gli acconti col metodo previsionale?
> So che i minimi nel primo anno di passaggio dal regime ordinario a quello dei minimi devono versare gli acconto col metodo storico, ma chi è nato nei minimi può versare col metodo previsionale oppure deve usare sempre lo storico?

  Eh... piacerebbe saperlo anche a me!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dott.mamo

Nel primo anno è vietato espressamente, ma non ho capito se il rimando alle generali disposizioni Irpef per gli acconti comprendono anche la possibilità, nel secondo anno di attività, di versare l'acconto con il metodo previsionale.

----------


## La matta

La cosa è ora particolarmente importante perchè c'è il cambio dell'aliquota. Che senso ha versare gli acconti calcolati al 20% quando la nuova aliquota è al 5%?

----------


## dott.mamo

Io ho anche il caso di un ravvedimento da fare su un secondo acconto...
se posso usare il previsionale, gli evito di dover finire a credito...

----------


## dott.mamo

Istruzioni SEAC: si può usare il previsionale.
Fra l'altro il D.L. 98/2011 ha aborgato il secondo periodo, articolo 1, comma 117, L. 244/2007, che impediva di usare il metodo storico nel primo anno di ingresso nel regime.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Istruzioni SEAC: si può usare il previsionale.

  Questo riguarda gli acconti 2011 dei vecchi minimi?   

> Fra l'altro il D.L. 98/2011 ha aborgato il secondo periodo, articolo 1, comma 117, L. 244/2007, che impediva di usare il metodo storico nel primo anno di ingresso nel regime.

  Stai dicendo che i nuovi minimi devono versare acconti per il 2012 ?

----------


## dott.mamo

Il regime dei minimi per gli acconti ha sempre fatto riferimento alle norme generali Irpef, eccezion fatta per il primo anno di passaggio al nuovo regime (metodo storico obbligatorio).
Per cui il metodo previsionale è ed era possibile. 
Dove sta scritto che i nuovi minimi non versano acconti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dove sta scritto che i nuovi minimi non versano acconti?

  Tenuto conto che pagano il 5%, in che misura devono versarli, secondo te?

----------


## dott.mamo

Possono usare il previsionale per il 2012, ma siccome non mi pare ci sia un'abrogazione degli acconti, si comporteranno normalmente dal 2013, secondo le regole ordinarie Irpef.
Quest'anno previsionale, l'anno prossimo anche storico.

----------


## La matta

Mah, se si tratta di ditte già nei minimi per il 2011, non far versare acconti per nulla per il 2012 mi sembra un pochino azzardato. In fondo, si tratta sempre di un'imposta sostitutiva, anche se è cambiata la percentuale. Si potrebbe dire che è cambiato il regime, dal 2012, ma in realtà le nuove disposizioni fanno rimando a quelle vecchie, limitandosi ad aggiungere nuovi paletti all'ingresso e a variare la sostitutiva.
Quindi, se è ammesso il previsionale, versare almeno qualcosa non mi sembra errato.

----------


## dott.mamo

Secondo me si continua a versare il 99% della sostitutiva dell'anno prima, in due rate, 40% e 60%.
Che sia il 20% o il 5% la percentuale della sostitutiva, poco cambia.
Se non abrogano la norma che prevede gli acconti per i minimi, bisogna continuare a versarli, al limite col previsionale, ma sempre versando almeno quanto a debito per l'anno in corso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Secondo me, versare il 99% del 20% è inconcepibile. Al massimo il 99% del 5% !

----------


## dott.mamo

Concordo, in ogni caso sarebbe un previsionale per cui consentito.

----------


## La matta

Sono d'accordo che versare il 99% dell'anno prima, calcolato col 20%, è assurdo. Secondo me, giustamente, dovrebbe essere il 99% calcolato col 5%. Il problema però è: lo riconoscerà la Suprema Autorità Fiscale? O con metodo previsionale vorranno il 99% dell'imposta per il 2012, il cui importo ci è ovviamente sconosciuto almeno fino al 31/12 di quest'anno? 
Come sempre, una precisazione da parte delle alte sfere non sarebbe sgradita...

----------


## dott.mamo

E' allucinante che la circolare dell'altro giorno non dica nulla...

----------


## spider

Persona fisica con ditta individuale chiusa il 31/12/2008.
Attualmente socio di maggioranza di due srl (non trasparenti) ed amministratore delle stesse; per una delle due srl riceve compenso come amministratore. 
Può aprire partita Iva come nuovo minimo per l'attività di consulenza (quindi diversa da quella di amministratore) e fatturare ad una delle due srl?
Oppure fatturare a terzi? 
Non sono considerati contribuenti minimi:
a) le persone fisiche che si avvalgono di regimi speciali ai fini dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto;
b) i soggetti non residenti;
c) i soggetti che in via esclusiva o prevalente effettuano cessioni di fabbricati o porzioni di fabbricato, di terreni edificabili di cui all'articolo 10, numero 8), del d.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, e di mezzi di trasporto nuovi di cui all'articolo 53, comma 1, del decreto-legge 30 agosto 1993, n. 331, convertito, con modificazioni, dalla legge 29 ottobre 1993, n. 427;
d) gli esercenti attività d'impresa o arti e professioni in forma individuale che contestualmente partecipano a società di persone o associazioni di cui all'articolo 5 del citato testo unico di cui al d.P.R. 22 dicembre 1986, n. 917, ovvero a società a responsabilità limitata di cui all'articolo 116 del medesimo testo unico (trasparenza). 
Temo mi sfugga qualcosa, dato che da quanto sopra sembrerebbe possibile aprire come minimo........mi potete aiutare? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Persona fisica con ditta individuale chiusa il 31/12/2008.
> Attualmente socio di maggioranza di due srl (non trasparenti) ed amministratore delle stesse; per una delle due srl riceve compenso come amministratore. 
> Può aprire partita Iva come nuovo minimo per l'attività di consulenza (quindi diversa da quella di amministratore) e fatturare ad una delle due srl?
> Oppure fatturare a terzi?

  Che tipo di consulenza ?

----------


## spider

> Che tipo di consulenza ?

  Consulenza informatica; le due srl lavorano sempre nel campo informatico, ma lui non lavora nelle società, ne è solo amministratore ed il compenso che riceve da una di esse è per il solo lavoro di amministratore, che non corrisponde all'attività di consulenza che svolgerebbe. 
In ogni caso, sarebbe possibile da ora in avanti non fargli più ricevere compensi come amministratore, se questo fosse un problema in tal senso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Consulenza informatica; le due srl lavorano sempre nel campo informatico, ma lui non lavora nelle società, ne è solo amministratore ed il compenso che riceve da una di esse è per il solo lavoro di amministratore, che non corrisponde all'attività di consulenza che svolgerebbe. 
> In ogni caso, sarebbe possibile da ora in avanti non fargli più ricevere compensi come amministratore, se questo fosse un problema in tal senso.

  E chi lavorava di fatto in questa srl informatica, visto che lui veniva pagato solo per l'attività di amministratore ?

----------


## spider

> E chi lavorava di fatto in questa srl informatica, visto che lui veniva pagato solo per l'attività di amministratore ?

  Nelle srl lavoravano e lavorano tutt'ora i dipendenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nelle srl lavoravano e lavorano tutt'ora i dipendenti.

  Con queste premesse, ci POTREBBE stare. 
Convoca il cliente, e mettilo al corrente del rischio che correrebbe qualora si contestasse, più o meno legittimamente, la continuità dell'attività; dopodichè ti fai firmare qualcosa che ne attesti la decisione.

----------


## spider

> Con queste premesse, ci POTREBBE stare.

  Ok grazie.   

> Convoca il cliente, e mettilo al corrente del rischio che correrebbe qualora si contestasse, più o meno legittimamente, la continuità dell'attività; dopodichè ti fai firmare qualcosa che ne attesti la decisione.

  Farò così; il rischio è che se venisse contestata la continuità dell'attività (e si perdesse l'eventuale ricorso) verrebbe ripreso a tassazione piena (e non agevolata al 5%) il reddito percepito, più sanzioni ed interessi.
O ci sono sanzioni accessorie o altro che mi sono perso? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Farò così; il rischio è che se venisse contestata la continuità dell'attività (e si perdesse l'eventuale ricorso) verrebbe ripreso a tassazione piena (e non agevolata al 5%) il reddito percepito, più sanzioni ed interessi.

  Esatto. E tieni presente che non si aspetta di perdere il ricorso per pagare, se non c'è la sospensiva....

----------

